# Ship porn



## bi0boy (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## bi0boy (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 2, 2016)

Which port is she sailing from?
I know there are 20,000 plus TEU carriers in service already, how much bigger can they get?
I know of one high street store that went into panic mode a couple of weeks back because the first batches of their 2016 S&S collections were delayed due to those massive storms we were having, preventing one of these from docking at Felixstowe and it sailed straight to its next port of call in Spain. The delay caused contingency meetings to be held in case it impacted on stock availability and embarrassment of failure to deliver. This is an example of how much we rely on world trade in cheaply manufactured goods to carry on with the economy. What will happen if we are desperate for imported food, rather than brand new jeans with holes cut in them?  

Thanks for the post, I love massive ships.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 2, 2016)

DP: Blame the weather!


----------



## peterkro (Mar 2, 2016)

I was in a small yacht which sailed close to one of those things out in the Thames estuary,fuck they are big it's like looking up at a huge cliff.Not entirely sure about the safety don't think they'll be travelling around the Southern Ocean anytime soon.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 2, 2016)

They're so vast...... IIRC its about 4 miles to stop one, and turning circles are just under 2 miles.

I fucking love anything boat or ship based though, so I may have a total nerd out on this thread.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 2, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> Which port is she sailing from?
> I know there are 20,000 plus TEU carriers in service already, how much bigger can they get?
> I know of one high street store that went into panic mode a couple of weeks back because the first batches of their 2016 S&S collections were delayed due to those massive storms we were having, preventing one of these from docking at Felixstowe and it sailed straight to its next port of call in Spain. The delay caused contingency meetings to be held in case it impacted on stock availability and embarrassment of failure to deliver. This is an example of how much we rely on world trade in cheaply manufactured goods to carry on with the economy. What will happen if we are desperate for imported food, rather than brand new jeans with holes cut in them?
> 
> Thanks for the post, I love massive ships.



According to Wikipeida the largest is Al_Dahna in the second pic at 19,870 TEU


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 2, 2016)

Check out their engines, the world's largest desiels:


----------



## sim667 (Mar 2, 2016)

What about a ship carrying ships?


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 2, 2016)

That's a lot of containers ! How do they keep a good look-out ?

I was in a team rowing an old lifeboat last year - near Felixstowe and then later on the Tyne amidst some of these huge ships. they are very intimidating !




WR(O&A) Tyne - big ship par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 2, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> I know of one high street store that went into panic mode a couple of weeks back because the first batches of their 2016 S&S collections were delayed due to those massive storms we were having, preventing one of these from docking at Felixstowe and it sailed straight to its next port of call in Spain. The delay caused contingency meetings to be held in case it impacted on stock availability and embarrassment of failure to deliver. This is an example of how much we rely on world trade in cheaply manufactured goods to carry on with the economy. What will happen if we are desperate for imported food, rather than brand new jeans with holes cut in them?



I guess a lot of stuff got delayed on the CSCL Indian Ocean last month too, took 12 tugs to get it free and they had to wait until the full moon

CSCL Indian Ocean Finally Freed, Bound for Hamburg


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 2, 2016)

^ I saw that in Yarmouth last summer (e2a the ship in StoneRoad's post. 

Modern ships are mighty impressive in terms of efficiency, but they're hardly pretty.  Have some old ships, thread:






_Preussen_, built in 1902.  One of the largest commercial sailing ships ever built.






SS _United States_, 1952.  She's been laid up since being withdrawn from service in the 60s and seemed destined for the scrapyard, but AFAIK there are now moves afoot to reactivate her.  






_Pilgrim_, an old Brixham trawler.  I love these things - they're so functional, but so beautifully proportioned.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 2, 2016)

The first Chinese ship to visit Britain:


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 2, 2016)

I work with shipwrecks...this was the first cruise ship I went on..


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 2, 2016)

*subscribes to thread*


----------



## JimW (Mar 2, 2016)

Saw this reconstruction of one of Zheng He's treasure ships featured on the recent Michael Wood history doc:




Rebuilding a Treasure Ship - Archaeology Magazine Archive
Though seems the project started years ago and recent-ish reports say it might never be completed


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 2, 2016)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I work with shipwrecks




What do you do with them?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## bi0boy (Mar 2, 2016)

So what's the best container ship livery?

I think OOCL has the best logo






You can't beat an Evergreen ship with 100% Evergreen containers


----------



## Smangus (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh! I thought this thread was about shit porn


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 2, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> What do you do with them?


clean 'em up and recycle them, hopefully.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm subscribed to this youtube channel where this husband/wife team are building their own 74ft steel junk-rigged motor sailboat. In their back yard in Oklahoma.

Building a 74ft Steel Sailboat  - YouTube

More welding/grinding porn tbh 
The bit where they sculpt, mould and cast their own prop blades out of bronze is very nice.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 2, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I'm subscribed to this youtube channel where this husband/wife team are building their own 74ft steel junk-rigged motor sailboat. In their back yard in Oklahoma.
> 
> Building a 74ft Steel Sailboat  - YouTube
> 
> ...


You are testing my self control; tempting to waste the rest of my afternoon watching those.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 2, 2016)

I love the blue merlin that submerses its bottom in order to go under, lift and transport really fucking big stuff


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 2, 2016)

sim667 said:


> I love the blue merlin that submerses its bottom in order to go under, lift and transport really fucking big stuff







ah...BP Thunderhorse, another interesting job


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 2, 2016)

sim667 said:


> I love the blue merlin that submerses its bottom in order to go under, lift and transport really fucking big stuff



Currently in Singapore: BLUE MARLIN Current position (IMO 9186338) | VesselFinder


----------



## Crispy (Mar 2, 2016)

teuchter said:


> You are testing my self control; tempting to waste the rest of my afternoon watching those.


You'd need more than an afternoon


----------



## Supine (Mar 2, 2016)

I love a good ship.

Here is one I scuba dived, the Torrey Canyon. Currently lying on a reef between Cornwall and the Scilley Islands. It was blown to bits by the RAF to burn the 119,000 tons of crude oil onboard. This lead to a redesign of ships from single to double skinned hulls. As used by naval vessels to protect against mines and shizzle.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 2, 2016)

pseudonarcissus said:


> ah...BP Thunderhorse, another interesting job



This has been photoshopped to make BP look bad. The rig is actually perfectly vertical, it's just that the sea is really slanty there.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 2, 2016)

bi0boy said:


>




I think the record should be how many of the containers are still there when the ship arrives at the other end.


----------



## oneflewover (Mar 2, 2016)

Subscribed - As a boy spent all my time around the docks in Hull watching the ships come in and dock yard operations. Still can't go places for holidays or trips unless I get to see a bit of sea.

Sitting at Castle Monjuic looking out over the Docks in Barcelona - i've lost hours.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 2, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> This has been photoshopped to make BP look bad. The rig is actually perfectly vertical, it's just that the sea is really slanty there.




It's on the equator, so the sea is slanty there, any fool who looks at a globe can see that.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 2, 2016)

I love this picture.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 2, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> This has been photoshopped to make BP look bad. The rig is actually perfectly vertical, it's just that the sea is really slanty there.


it's amazing it doesn't attract more water skiers


----------



## pogofish (Mar 2, 2016)

Always had a liking for the lines of the NS Savannah - It may have been everything bad about transport in its era i.e. Nuclear powered, impractical/compromised as a cargo vessel due to its design brief and a dinosaur even before it was launched due to changes in shipping as transport for people but it did'nt-half look good!  







Flickr set of interiors and other stuff:

NS Savannah


Ships must run in the family a bit - My father started his working life in the Greenock shipyards and his father was one of the men who built this:


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 2, 2016)

Are we allowed military ships?


----------



## handyman121 (Mar 2, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> ^ I saw that in Yarmouth last summer (e2a the ship in StoneRoad's post.
> 
> Modern ships are mighty impressive in terms of efficiency, but they're hardly pretty.  Have some old ships, thread:
> 
> ...


The wreck of the Preussen, near Dover.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 2, 2016)

The Pieter Schulte is pretty badman.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 2, 2016)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I work with shipwrecks...this was the first cruise ship I went on..



What do you do? And how do I do it?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 2, 2016)

Supine said:


> I love a good ship.
> 
> Here is one I scuba dived, the Torrey Canyon.



The main reason I learnt to Dive is to do wrecks....... 

I've been eyeing up the indiana as my first Dive..... its quite shallow and there's not a lot of it left, but it would be my first dive since qualifying.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 2, 2016)

handyman121 said:


> The wreck of the Preussen, near Dover.
> View attachment 84197



Never seen that in the flesh, but I have seen the remains of the_ Herzogin Cecilie_, just around the coast from Salcombe.  She really was one for a ship porn thread:






Reputedly she was timed at some insane speed going through The Sound, albeit helped by an ideal wind and a strong tide.  Those big windjammers were surprisingly fast -  they could shake off a contemporary cargo steamer with a favourable wind - but IIRC _Herzogin Cecilie_ was doing something like 20 knots over the ground.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 2, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Are we allowed military ships?



A ship porn thread wouldn't be complete without an armoured cruiser or two.  Pretty much obsolete by the time World War I broke out and a few came to sticky ends partly as a result, but they were magnificent looking things.






HMS _Good Hope_, sunk with all hands at Coronel in December 1914.






_Kent_ chased down and sank the German light cruiser _Nurnburg_ at the Battle of the Falkland Islands in 1915, burning the wardroom furniture because Doveton Sturdee's fleet had had to break off coaling in a hurry when Von Spee was sighted.


----------



## Supine (Mar 2, 2016)

sim667 said:


> The main reason I learnt to Dive is to do wrecks.......
> 
> I've been eyeing up the indiana as my first Dive..... its quite shallow and there's not a lot of it left, but it would be my first dive since qualifying.



Fair play, lots of better wrecks to dive in the UK after you've got some experience with that one 

M2, The Lucy, James Eagan Layne, Hood, Decotian, Brummer, James Barrie, Hispania, Kyarra, Rondo to name a few


----------



## ffsear (Mar 2, 2016)

www.marinetraffic.com


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 2, 2016)

sim667 said:
			
		

> The Pieter Schulte is pretty badman.



Pioneering Spirit, please
"The original name created a controversy due to Pieter Schelte Heerema's service in the Wafen-SS"during World War II,


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 2, 2016)

Navy stealth ship: $190 million to build in 1985, sold for scrap in 2012 for $100,000. 






Ah Mr Bond, I've been expecting you.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 2, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> I love this picture.


What's the context of this photo?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 2, 2016)

I like the container ships.  They look like a really satisfying game of Tetris.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 2, 2016)

mauvais said:


> What's the context of this photo?


I didn't know but a bit of gooogling says:
"The salvage tug is trying to get close enough to the tanker Shinyo Sawako in order to bring it under tow."

Apparently after a collision between the freighter and a fishing vessel

Amazing Pictures | Salvage tug connecting to the tanker Shinyo Sawako - amazing picture | Amazing pictures fascinating photos images


----------



## Cid (Mar 3, 2016)

Tres Hombres - a mere 35 tonnes and, I expect, quite an expensive way of shipping stuff. But shipping stuff by sail...


----------



## keybored (Mar 3, 2016)

sim667 said:


> What about a ship carrying ships?


----------



## keybored (Mar 3, 2016)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I work with shipwrecks...this was the first cruise ship I went on..View attachment 84191


Costa Concordia?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 3, 2016)

This thread needs more dazzle ships.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 3, 2016)

Cid said:


> Tres Hombres - a mere 35 tonnes and, I expect, quite an expensive way of shipping stuff. But shipping stuff by sail...



A few years ago some goods were shipped between Europe and South America in this:






A typical small trading ketch, _Irene_, built at Bridgewater in 1907.  Going on board this thing is on my 'must do' list.  When I was a kid I borrowed a book called _Deep-Water Sail_ from my local library.  It was written in the late 1940s by Harold Underhill, one of the generation who chronicled the dying days of the commercial sailing ship.  For some reason his write-up of _Irene_, which he clearly fell in love with, stuck with me.  He didn't know if she'd survived the war, but many years later I googled her and found that she had indeed survived and was working as a charter boat in the Caribbean.  She caught fire and sank in 2003 and I thought that was the end of that.  But no, she was raised, restored again, and is still at work.  She is a lovely-looking thing too.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 3, 2016)

Sweet FA said:


> Navy stealth ship: $190 million to build in 1985, sold for scrap in 2012 for $100,000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have bigger ones now


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 3, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> They have bigger ones now


But they don't look like Dougal off the Magic Roundabout so they're not as good.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 3, 2016)

keybored said:


>


that really is the mother ship.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 3, 2016)

For sheer determined functionality, there is the Russian and Finnish icebreaker fleet:












And both countries are bringing-on a whole new generation of ships:


----------



## Lancman (Mar 3, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> I love this picture.


If you look at the man on the right of the picture you can see that he's swinging a lead-weighted heaving line just before slinging it up to the people on the bow of the Shino Sawako before passing the main towing hawser. That man was really really earning his pay that day.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 3, 2016)

the brake guy here wasnt


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 3, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> This thread needs more dazzle ships.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 3, 2016)

I will have to see if I can find a picture of RMS Titanic's sister RMS Olympic in her dazzle scheme for you


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 3, 2016)

Pingu said:


> the brake guy here wasnt




Looked like he was trying his best with his cranky thing.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 3, 2016)

Ship porn lovers should have a look at gcaptain.com


----------



## Supine (Mar 3, 2016)

Lets not fuck around. One of the most complicated machines that humans have ever built. It has bad buoy written all over it


----------



## Pingu (Mar 3, 2016)

tbh although now outdated to some extent the old battleship, for me, trumps the aircraft carrier


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 3, 2016)

I love bow shots of military ships under way, they look smaller but like they mean srs business.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 3, 2016)

J class yacht


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 3, 2016)

One of the cool things about sailing in the Solent area is seeing warships, container ships, cruise liners etc up close very regularly. I sailed very close by HMS Ocean a while back, 50m away probably, sounded like a jet plane not a ship  (gas turbines I presume)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 3, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> One of the cool things about sailing in the Solent area is seeing warships, container ships, cruise liners etc up close very regularly. I sailed very close by HMS Ocean a while back, 50m away probably, sounded like a jet plane not a ship  (gas turbines I presume)



Saw the Dwight D. Eisenhower in the Solent a few years back, was too big to get in to Portsmouth Harbour, was just sat in the Solent stinking of kerosene.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 3, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I love bow shots of military ships under way, they look smaller but like they mean srs business.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 3, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Saw the Dwight D. Eisenhower in the Solent a few years back, was too big to get in to Portsmouth Harbour, was just sat in the Solent stinking of kerosene.


The Theodore Roosevelt visited last spring - same, anchored out in the middle of the Solent, stank the place out  Looked cool though


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 3, 2016)

SikhWarrioR said:


> I will have to see if I can find a picture of RMS Titanic's sister RMS Olympic in her dazzle scheme for you








Herewith also the _Mauretania_:


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 3, 2016)

Got to have some pics of the most technolgocially significant warship, HMS Dreadnought


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 3, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Got to have some pics of the most technolgocially significant warship, HMS Dreadnought



That's debatable!  In terms of technological leaps forward, _Warrior_ has a good case for being considered among the most important:






Not that _Dreadnought_ wasn't a mighty impressive ship, of course.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 3, 2016)

For anyone interested in container shipping I can recommend Down to the sea in ships by Horatio Clare. Basically he travels across the world in two separate Maersk ships and details the apartheid that still exists in the world of shipping. 25% of the container shipping industry is staffed by Filipinos who have to accept 1/3 of the wages a white man gets for the same job. The conditions they suffer are ridiculous too. He also details a lot of other outrageous stuff that goes on at sea that we never get to hear about. And of course the storms out in the North Atlantic and North Pacific are pretty impressive too. Decent book.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 3, 2016)

Something of a contrast in scale - at Peterhead.




TiG - little and HUGE par StoneRoad2013, on Ipernity

We had watched the big one come into the Harbour of Refuge the previous evening.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 3, 2016)

Pingu said:


> the brake guy here wasnt



I wonder if they took that out of his wages.


----------



## Supine (Mar 3, 2016)

planetgeli said:


> For anyone interested in container shipping I can recommend Down to the sea in ships by Horatio Clare. Basically he travels across the world in two separate Maersk ships and details the apartheid that still exists in the world of shipping. 25% of the container shipping industry is staffed by Filipinos who have to accept 1/3 of the wages a white man gets for the same job. The conditions they suffer are ridiculous too. He also details a lot of other outrageous stuff that goes on at sea that we never get to hear about. And of course the storms out in the North Atlantic and North Pacific are pretty impressive too. Decent book.



I was in the Philippians in November and spoke to a few people about jobs on ships. They see it as a really good job that brings a lot of money into their households. One bloke has built a house that looks like a big ship in his village. It looked really good but it was basically him showing off about his family riches. People around there earn £2-3 a day working in padi fields so boat work is rather posh for them.


----------



## Buckaroo (Mar 3, 2016)

Riveting thread


----------



## Supine (Mar 3, 2016)

An unsung hero of WW2 - The Liberty Ship. A total of 2710 of these bad boys were produced and used to carry cargo for the war.






<can be scuba dived in plymouth, west wales and southern island etc etc>


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 3, 2016)

Supine said:


> I was in the Philippians in November and spoke to a few people about jobs on ships. They see it as a really good job that brings a lot of money into their households. One bloke has built a house that looks like a big ship in his village. It looked really good but it was basically him showing off about his family riches. People around there earn £2-3 a day working in padi fields so boat work is rather posh for them.



Yeah when they go home they are "millionaire for a day". I was in the Philippines too a year ago. You're either rich or destitute there it seems.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 3, 2016)

planetgeli said:


> For anyone interested in container shipping I can recommend Down to the sea in ships by Horatio Clare. Basically he travels across the world in two separate Maersk ships and details the apartheid that still exists in the world of shipping. 25% of the container shipping industry is staffed by Filipinos who have to accept 1/3 of the wages a white man gets for the same job. The conditions they suffer are ridiculous too. He also details a lot of other outrageous stuff that goes on at sea that we never get to hear about. And of course the storms out in the North Atlantic and North Pacific are pretty impressive too. Decent book.



It is good, although for my money _Deep Sea and Foreign Going_ by Rose George - published about the same time - is marginally better.


----------



## Supine (Mar 3, 2016)

I love the internet. A picture of the ship house in the Philippians I drove past!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 3, 2016)

here is the Vega
 
My dad and all my Jersey relatives have pictures of this ship in their houses as it brought essential relief to them during the second world war when food had been cut off for a long time.  My dad recalls getting the red cross parcel and how exciting it was for each of the kids.   
More information here


----------



## Supine (Mar 3, 2016)

The British designed a submarine that contained a plane in the conning tower. During testing it flooded and all 60 crew died when it flooded. Having a plane hanger in the conning tower wasn't the best ever plan. Ingenious though.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 3, 2016)

If you want a maritime distaster try the "K" class submarines steam powered on the surface no quick crash dive with the "K" class


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 3, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> That's debatable!  In terms of technological leaps forward, _Warrior_ has a good case for being considered among the most important:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can we stick Brunel's SS Great Britain in the thread of technologically important ships ?? while we are at it


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 3, 2016)

When it comes to ships porn and good looks not much is gonna beat the Cutty Sark in the good looks department


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 3, 2016)

USS Ohio in the Panama Canal:


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 3, 2016)

In the bad looks department, here's the USS Zumwalt, the lead ship in a new class of guided missile destroyers. The production run has been halted at three due to cost overruns etc and the USN has gone back to more tried and tested designs.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 3, 2016)

HM Bark Endeavour anchored Port Davey, Tasmania.


----------



## T & P (Mar 3, 2016)

Pingu said:


> tbh although now outdated to some extent the old battleship, for me, trumps the aircraft carrier


There might not be as precise or have the same range, but those big naval guns carried by the battleships of yesteryear piss  all over cruise missiles AFAIC.

There was a breathtaking aerial photograph of a WWII US destroyer firing its big guns. The ripples the sonic boom made on the sea surrounding the ship were amazing. I'll see if I can find it.

ETA: Found it...


----------



## pogofish (Mar 4, 2016)

Supine said:


> The British designed a submarine that contained a plane in the conning tower. During testing it flooded and all 60 crew died when it flooded. Having a plane hanger in the conning tower wasn't the best ever plan. Ingenious though.



The US did something similar with an early cruise missile.  The USS Growler - A boat so leaky with a missile so unreliable that it was often said to present a far greater threat to Canada than any country it might actually be targeting!


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 4, 2016)

SikhWarrioR said:


> When it comes to ships porn and good looks not much is gonna beat the Cutty Sark in the good looks department



Yup.  All of those 'clippers' were lovely to look at.  Another one that Underhill waxed lyrical about in that book I mentioned upthread was this little beauty, _Coriolanus_, built in 1876:









T & P said:


> There might not be as precise or have the same range, but those big naval guns carried by the battleships of yesteryear piss  all over cruise missiles AFAIC.
> 
> There was a breathtaking aerial photograph of a WWII US destroyer firing its big guns. The ripples the sonic boom made on the sea surrounding the ship were amazing. I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> ETA: Found it...



That's not a destroyer; it's an _Iowa_-class battleship!  IIRC that photo was taken in the early 1990s.  The last time a battleship fired its guns in anger was one of the _Iowas_, which was used for bombarding targets on shore during the first Gulf War.  All of the _Iowas_ still exist and a couple could theoretically be reactivated, although it's unlikely to happen.

*e2a* No they can't - they've all been formally retired now, and donated for use as museum ships.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 4, 2016)

For my money, though, HMS _Vanguard_, the Royal Navy's last battleship, is better-looking:






Apparently she was a better sea boat than the American ones as well, and could carry on steaming at speed in weather that forced them to heave to.  On the downside her guns dated from World War I, and she was launched too late to see any action in World War II.  She never fired her guns in anger and never saw service much more strenuous than NATO exercises and carrying the odd Royal tour party.  For years she was known as 'Portsmouth's most expensive luncheon club,' before she was broken up in 1960.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 4, 2016)

The Thomas W Lawson, the biggest sailing ship without an engine.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 4, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> The Thomas W Lawson, the biggest sailing ship without an engine.



I'm not a fan of those big American schooners.  They look odd, and they were difficult to handle and ultimately quite dangerous.  Best you can say for _Lawson_ is that she's marginally less hideous than this ugly duckling:


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 4, 2016)

In terms of big sailing ships, give me a square-rigger like _Preussen_, or her compatriot the five-masted barque _Potosi_:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 4, 2016)

sim667 said:


> What about a ship carrying ships?



EDITED:

Damn work connection and its failure to display all images


----------



## mauvais (Mar 4, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> USS Ohio in the Panama Canal:


That's the Missouri. Ohio is a submarine, at least in its latest form.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 4, 2016)

mauvais said:


> That's the Missouri. Ohio is a submarine, at least in its latest form.


It is too.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 4, 2016)

Whichever it is - that is a *tight* fit in that lock ! the pilot earned his crust if she got in there without touching, even under tow you need a good hand or three on the wheel.



mauvais said:


> That's the Missouri. Ohio is a submarine, at least in its latest form.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 4, 2016)

Wartime legend HMS Exeter, looking nice before the Battle of the River Plate:






And looking not-so-nice afterwards:


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 4, 2016)

Big Ben - Photo Tour Of The MegaShip Benjamin Franklin - gCaptain


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 4, 2016)

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available




40 degrees:


----------



## sim667 (Mar 4, 2016)

Being at sea does appeal to me, but stuff like that also makes it seem scary as fuck.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 4, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> That's not a destroyer; it's an _Iowa_-class battleship! IIRC that photo was taken in the early 1990s. The last time a battleship fired its guns in anger was one of the _Iowas_, which was used for bombarding targets on shore during the first Gulf War. All of the _Iowas_ still exist and a couple could theoretically be reactivated, although it's unlikely to happen.


This is also the class of ship as featured in _Under Seige _


----------



## ringo (Mar 4, 2016)

At primary school we had a trip spending a weekend on HMS Foudroyant in Portsmouth Harbour. We slept in hammocks like PIRATES


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 4, 2016)

Re: aircraft carrier submarines. The Japanese built a few towards the very end of the war. IIRC they were en route to attack the Panama Canal when Hiroshima and Nagasaki were bombed.


----------



## oneflewover (Mar 4, 2016)

pogofish said:


> Always had a liking for the lines of the NS Savannah - It may have been everything bad about transport in its era i.e. Nuclear powered, impractical/compromised as a cargo vessel due to its design brief and a dinosaur even before it was launched due to changes in shipping as transport for people but it did'nt-half look good!


Superb looking and berthed here

Google Maps

And whilst searching, this ship within a ship (floating drydock?)

Google Maps


----------



## oneflewover (Mar 4, 2016)

Ships that do strange things



A ship porn website gCaptain - Maritime News


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 4, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> In terms of big sailing ships, give me a square-rigger like _Preussen_, or her compatriot the five-masted barque _Potosi_:





Roadkill said:


> I'm not a fan of those big American schooners.  They look odd, and they were difficult to handle and ultimately quite dangerous.  Best you can say for _Lawson_ is that she's marginally less hideous than this ugly duckling:



While I agree those American ones are fugly, I do think a decent schooner is more pleasant to look at than too much square-rigging:


----------



## pogofish (Mar 4, 2016)

QUOTE="oneflewover, post: 14407129, member: 22104"]Superb looking and berthed here

Google Maps

And whilst searching, this ship within a ship (floating drydock?)

Google Maps[/QUOTE]


Yup - the Savannah has moved around a bit the last few years as steps were taken to maintain/preserve it.

If you have a look at older images on Google Earth proper, thanks to slow updating, you can find one image where it can be seen moored right next to the other redundant floating reactor ship in the James River Fleet *and* in the BAE shipyard at Newport News!


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 4, 2016)

Let's not forget river ships


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## bi0boy (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## oneflewover (Mar 4, 2016)

Seems like i'm spamming but this is now my favourite video on the internetz



> This time lapse footage was made while I worked on a containership the MV Carat going around the Baltic Sea and North Europe. During the trip we went from Riga, Latvia to Tallinn, Estonia to Klaipeda, Lithuania, Gdynia, Poland, then to the other side of Europe through the Kiel Canal to Hamburg and Bremerhaven, Germany. This was a very fast paced environment, sometimes as little as eight hours sailing between ports and many berth shifts while loading and unloading cargo. Note the precise shiphandling while maneuvering the ship and without any assistance of the tug boats. Over 15,000 photos were used to put this video together, all summed up in five minutes. Enjoy!


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 4, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> While I agree those American ones are fugly, I do think a decent schooner is more pleasant to look at than too much square-rigging:



I like a big square-rigger, personally, but I'm certainly not averse to a topsail schooner or two, of which _William Ashburner_ is as good an example as any:


----------



## teuchter (Mar 4, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> Ships that do strange things



What's it for?


----------



## oneflewover (Mar 4, 2016)

^^A stable base when working on the sea bed


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 4, 2016)

Battleship Bismarck:


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 4, 2016)

teuchter said:


> What's it for?


planting offshore windmills


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 4, 2016)

keybored said:


> Costa Concordia?


yes, that's the one. It's being recycled in Genoa at the moment, they have removed some of the upper decks and recently removed one of the sponsons (the big boxes used to provide buoyancy for the refloating)


----------



## The Boy (Mar 4, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> Seems like i'm spamming but this is now my favourite video on the internetz




That's pretty cool.  the speed of it shows how much they change direction and all the subtle changes that i always seem to miss irl.   I also love that around the 1m44 mark another boat cuts them up - boat drivers can be as big a bunch of nobbers as other drivers .  

Also, I'm sure there's a boat at the end there called Seamullet.  This amused me.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 4, 2016)

The coolest ships of all, in terms of pure power, manoeuvrability, and looking generally awesome are tug boats


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 4, 2016)

The USS Cyclops left Barbados 98 years ago today with 306 people on board and was never seen again


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 4, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> The coolest ships of all, in terms of pure power, manoeuvrability, and looking generally awesome are tug boats



Again, I like mine a bit more old-school. 











Lowestoft tug towing trawlers out to sea.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 4, 2016)

Check this motherfucker out - icebreaker ocean-going tug


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 4, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> The coolest ships of all, in terms of pure power, manoeuvrability, and looking generally awesome are tug boats



That's a boat not a ship


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 4, 2016)

This tug boat wants to be a ship:











Articulated tug barge


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 4, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> That's a boat not a ship


Depends who you ask


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 4, 2016)

this tug is "Ugie Runner"
and the "tow bar" is around and under the bridge windows, rather than a traditional mooring bit ...




TiG - Ugie Runner par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 4, 2016)

On a very different note, a Thames barge:






They're remarkable things - even a big one could be handled by just two blokes, which is perhaps partly why the last one wasn't retired until 1970.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 4, 2016)

When does a boat become a ship? Is there a technical definition?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 4, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> When does a boat become a ship? Is there a technical definition?



In the Royal Navy ships go on top and boats go below the water. I always say boat when talking to Naval bods about their ships. Also always lower the ensign whenever I see one, they fucking love running all the way to the stern to lower and raise theirs back, fucking love it.


----------



## oneflewover (Mar 4, 2016)

A boat can be carried on a ship


----------



## oneflewover (Mar 4, 2016)

Travelling by the paddle steamers across the Humber brings back very fond memories. The engine room open for viewing even in to the boiler house. The windows to the paddles allowed you watch the water being tortured. The smells, the motion of the cranks and timing gear so evocative, I can nearly smell it whilst typing.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 5, 2016)

oneflewover said:


>



That ship is today, a bar and restaurant on the Thames in Central London.


----------



## Sirena (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## bi0boy (Mar 5, 2016)

Cable ships

This one recovered Air France AF447 wreckage:





This one just looks cool


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 5, 2016)

Massive container ship:


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 5, 2016)

The Vasa, sailed 1 mile and then it sank:


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 5, 2016)

Japanese heavy cruiser Mikuma before the Battle of Midway:






And after an unfortunate encounter with American carrier planes:


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 5, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> On a very different note, a Thames barge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oneflewover (Mar 5, 2016)

^ and her partner is at Hartlepool


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 5, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> When does a boat become a ship? Is there a technical definition?


Ship = ocean going is the basic difference. 

Eg my 33ft yacht is on the "Small Ships Register" - she is technically a ship.

Google it, there's all kinds of conflicting opinions and definitions


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 5, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Ship = ocean going is the basic difference.
> 
> Eg my 33ft yacht is on the "Small Ships Register" - she is technically a ship.
> 
> Google it, there's all kinds of conflicting opinions and definitions



Although trawlers are often bigger, yet still referred to by trawler crews as boats.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 5, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> Although trawlers are often bigger, yet still referred to by trawler crews as boats.


Submarines are always boats, never ships, too - the difference is pretty much completely arbitrary tbh


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 5, 2016)

I see ship comes from the Old English scip, hence why a captain is a skipper.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 5, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I see ship comes from the Old English scip, hence why a captain is a skipper.


The whole history of nautical language, terminology etc and its enduring influence on modern English is fascinating 

There are so many obscure / unique / weird words involved in boats, ships, sailing and seafaring


----------



## oneflewover (Mar 5, 2016)

Shall we have the biggest ship in the world? Under final fitting out in Rotterdam. Now going to be called Pioneering Spirit.

Unlikely to see it up the Trent


----------



## Sirena (Mar 5, 2016)

I think my mother's first fiance served on the HMS Barham...


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 5, 2016)

Sirena said:


> I think my mother's first fiance served on the HMS Barham...




My grandfather was my grandmother's third wartime fiance. The first was an infantry officer who died at Dunkirk. The second was a Spitfire pilot who proposed and went up on a mission the next day. He's still listed as missing in action over the Channel. My grandfather (the bootneck) managed to survive, married her when he returned from the Far East in 1945 and they were together until she died in 1989.

If he'd bought it as well she could have kept the match ball.


----------



## Sirena (Mar 5, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> My grandfather was my grandmother's third wartime fiance. The first was an infantry officer who died at Dunkirk. The second was a Spitfire pilot who proposed and went up on a mission the next day. He's still listed as missing in action over the Channel. My grandfather (the bootneck) managed to survive, married her when he returned from the Far East in 1945 and they were together until she died in 1989.
> 
> If he'd bought it as well she could have kept the match ball.


My eventual father was an aircraft engineer, so no front-line action for him....


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 5, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> That ship is today, a bar and restaurant on the Thames in Central London.



She was back up north for a major refit early last year.  I reckon we should have refused to give her back and set her up here, in her rightful place.  Be a nice attraction, a floating restaurant somewhere around Corporation Pier.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 5, 2016)

Sirena said:


> I think my mother's first fiance served on the HMS Barham...




_Barham_ - in her earliest guise, before the succession of refits in the 1920s/30s - is one of the ships in the squadron of Dreadnoughts I posted a few pages back.  I thought the footage of her end was a bit grim for a ship-porn thread.  IIRC she's still the only capital ship to have been lost to a submarine attack.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 5, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> ^ and her partner is at Hartlepool



And the third one sat in Grimsby until she'd deteriorated beyond the point of saving and was ripped apart with bulldozers.   I had a conversation not long back with someone involved in a campaign to put her back together.  Let's just say that realism and he had a fairly distant relationship.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 5, 2016)

Pingu said:


>



A good video to watch when you think you're having a bad day at work.


----------



## Sirena (Mar 5, 2016)

Here's a benign one.  The 'Esso Northumbria', the biggest ship ever built on the Tyne.

I was a student and had a summer job in the shipwrights' office at Swan Hunters while she was being built...


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 5, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> And the third one sat in Grimsby until she'd deteriorated beyond the point of saving and was ripped apart with bulldozers.   I had a conversation not long back with someone involved in a campaign to put her back together.  Let's just say that realism and he had a fairly distant relationship.



I tend to look at restoring and salvaging ships and boats on a case-by-case basis, myself. I'm especially hot on the issue of taking things from war graves and civilian vessels when passengers and/or crew died during their sinking. People pillaging war graves for souvenirs and/or scrap metal infuriates me


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 5, 2016)

pogofish said:


> The US did something similar with an early cruise missile.  The USS Growler - A boat so leaky with a missile so unreliable that it was often said to present a far greater threat to Canada than any country it might actually be targeting!


USS GROWLER!!!

I'm such a child! Literally crying with laughter!


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 5, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> I tend to look at restoring and salvaging ships and boats on a case-by-case basis, myself. I'm especially hot on the issue of taking things from war graves and civilian vessels when passengers and/or crew died during their sinking. People pillaging war graves for souvenirs and/or scrap metal infuriates me



Agreed.  In the specific case of _Lincoln Castle_, though, it seems to me best to face the fact that she's gone, and it'd be better to spend money on the plenty of historic ships that need it than to try and build - in effect - a replica.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 5, 2016)

Brainaddict said:


> A good video to watch when you think you're having a bad day at work.



In terms of maritime bad days at work this one is pretty good, reputedly a letter sent by a ship captain to the company, probably in the 1950s:

_Dear Sirs,

It is with deep regret and in great haste that I write this letter to you. With regret that such a small misunderstanding should lead to the circumstances I describe below, and in haste in order that you receive this report before you form any preconceived notions and opinions from reports in the British press. I am sure that the press tend to over-dramatise in their reports on such casualties.

We had just embarked the Pilot and the Deck Cadet had returned to the Wheelhouse after changing over the G flag ("I require a Pilot") to the H flag ("I have a Pilot on board"). This being his first trip, he was having difficulty in rolling up the G flag before stowing it. I therefore proceeded to instruct him on the correct method of rolling up a signal flag. Coming to the last part of this instruction I told him to "Let go". The lad, although willing enough, was not too bright and this necessitated my having to repeat the order in a somewhat louder and sharper tone.

At this moment the Chief Officer appeared from the chartroom, having been plotting the vessel's progress and, thinking that it was the anchors that were being referred to, repeated the "Let go!" to the Third Officer, who was on the forecastle. The port anchor, having been cleared away but not walked out, was promptly let go. The effect of letting go the anchor whilst the vessel was proceeding at full harbour speed proved too much for the windlass brake. The entire length of the port cable was thus pulled out by the roots; depositing the anchor and thirteen shackles of cable on the harbour bed.

Whilst this was happening, the braking effect of the port anchor naturally caused a sheer to port - directly towards a swing bridge which spanned a tributary to the river on which we were navigating. The swing bridge operator showed great presence of mind by promptly opening the bridge for my vessel. Unfortunately, he did not think to stop the vehicular traffic for the bridge. The result was that the bridge opened and deposited a Volkswagen, two cyclists and a cattle truck on the foredeck. My ship's company are at present rounding up the contents of the cattle truck which I gather, from the noise outside, are pigs.

In his efforts to stop the progress of the vessel, the third mate then dropped the starboard anchor, too late to be of any use as it fell directly onto the swing bridge operator's control cabin, a poor reward, I fear, for his quick action in opening the bridge in the first place.

After the vessel had started to sheer, through the accidental letting go of the port anchor, I gave a "Double Ring" for Full Astern on the engine-room telegraph. I also personally rang the Engine Room to verbally order maximum astern revolutions. I was then informed by the duty Engineer that the sea temperature was 53 degrees Fahrenheit, and was asked if there was to be a movie shown that night. My reply, whilst colourful, would not add constructively to this report.

It is strange, but at exactly the same time as the port anchor was dropped there was a power cut ashore. The fact that we were passing over a cable area at the time may suggest that we might have touched something on the riverbed. It is perhaps lucky that the high tension cables which were brought down by our foremast and which landed on the foredeck and bridge were not "live", otherwise I might not be now writing this report. Possibly the cables had been replaced by an underwater cable. Owing to the blackout ashore, it is impossible to ascertain where the electric cable pylon fell. Up to now I have confined my report to the activities at the forward end of my vessel. Down aft they were having their own problems.

At the moment the port anchor was let go, the Second Mate was supervising the making fast of the cable from the after tug. The sudden braking effect of the port anchor caused the tug to run under the stern of my vessel - just at the very moment the propeller was answering my double ring of Full Astern. The prompt action of the Second Mate in securing the inboard end of the towing spring was vital in delaying the sinking of the tug by several minutes, thereby allowing the safe abandonment of that vessel by her crew.

It never fails to amaze me - the actions and behaviours of foreigners during a moment of crisis. The Pilot is huddled in the corner of my dayroom, crooning to himself after having drunk a bottle of whiskey in a time worthy of inclusion in the Guinness Book of Records. The Tug Master, on the other hand, reacted quite violently to the loss of his vessel and had to be forcibly restrained by the steward. He is at present handcuffed in the ship's hospital where he persists in telling me to do impossible things with my ship and my person.

Enclosed with this report are the names and addresses of the drivers and the details of their insurance companies, of the vehicles and cyclists that fell onto my foredeck. These particulars will enable you to claim for the damage they caused to the railings, coamings and deck around No.1 hatch when they landed there from the swing bridge.

To conclude this report I wish to point out that, had the Cadet not been a "First Tripper" and had more experience, he would have realised that it is not necessary to fly the Pilot Flag in the dark and none of this would have happened.

Yours faithfully,

[Master]_

It's almost certainly made up, or at least heavily embellished, but funny nevertheless.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 5, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> Agreed.  In the specific case of _Lincoln Castle_, though, it seems to me best to face the fact that she's gone, and it'd be better to spend money on the plenty of historic ships that need it than to try and build - in effect - a replica.



Yep, definitely.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 5, 2016)

Ok, I know it's a boat and not a ship but I helped build this boat along with my partner and a friend. We built it on the moors above Todmorden while the three of us lived in a caravan next to it. It took us nearly three years because of little money and bad winters. Sadly it never made it to the sea and is now in the state it is in the photo, resting in a field near Burnley.


----------



## Sirena (Mar 5, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Ok, I know it's a boat and not a ship but I helped build this boat along with my partner and a friend. We built it on the moors above Todmorden while the three of us lived in a caravan next to it. It took us nearly three years because of little money and bad winters. Sadly it never made it to the sea and is now in the state it is in the photo, resting in a field near Burnley.



Was it designed to be river/canal going or was it a land-based concept?


----------



## dessiato (Mar 5, 2016)

I've been on a couple of Safmarine big whites and a bulk carrier. I'd love to do a cruise on one of them.


----------



## Supine (Mar 5, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Ok, I know it's a boat and not a ship but I helped build this boat along with my partner and a friend. We built it on the moors above Todmorden while the three of us lived in a caravan next to it. It took us nearly three years because of little money and bad winters. Sadly it never made it to the sea and is now in the state it is in the photo, resting in a field near Burnley.



Did you run out of skunk?


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 5, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> The whole history of nautical language, terminology etc and its enduring influence on modern English is fascinating
> 
> There are so many obscure / unique / weird words involved in boats, ships, sailing and seafaring



Although funnily enough the common suffix "-ship" has no relation to anything nautical at all.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 5, 2016)

Sirena said:


> Was it designed to be river/canal going or was it a land-based concept?


It was built for sea going. The plan was to sail it to South Africa where our friend's parents lived. Or rather they lived in was was then Rhodesia which is land locked. It was based on plans for a Cornish Fishing boat, I think it was called a Polperro Gaffer. 
By the time it was almost finished I had become more politically aware and there was no way I was going to Rhodesia. I also wanted a baby.  My partner and I sold our two thirds for enough money to buy a house in Todmorden for cash. The person who bought our share of the boat lost interest and then someone else bought it and had it towed on a low loader to his home and that's where it's stayed. I took that photo a few years ago. I still see glimpses of it through the hedgerow if ever I drive that way.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 5, 2016)

Shirl said:


> It was built for sea going. The plan was to sail it to South Africa where our friend's parents lived. Or rather they lived in was was then Rhodesia which is land locked. It was based on plans for a Cornish Fishing boat, I think it was called a Polperro Gaffer.
> By the time it was almost finished I had become more politically aware and there was no way I was going to Rhodesia. I also wanted a baby.  My partner and I sold our two thirds for enough money to buy a house in Todmorden for cash. The person who bought our share of the boat lost interest and then someone else bought it and had it towed on a low loader to his home and that's where it's stayed. I took that photo a few years ago. I still see glimpses of it through the hedgerow if ever I drive that way.


I want to read the novel of which this is a synopsis


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 5, 2016)

planetgeli said:


> Although funnily enough the common suffix "-ship" has no relation to anything nautical at all.


It's not that funny tbh


----------



## Duncan2 (Mar 5, 2016)

Shirl said:


> It was built for sea going. The plan was to sail it to South Africa where our friend's parents lived. Or rather they lived in was was then Rhodesia which is land locked. It was based on plans for a Cornish Fishing boat, I think it was called a Polperro Gaffer.
> By the time it was almost finished I had become more politically aware and there was no way I was going to Rhodesia. I also wanted a baby.  My partner and I sold our two thirds for enough money to buy a house in Todmorden for cash. The person who bought our share of the boat lost interest and then someone else bought it and had it towed on a low loader to his home and that's where it's stayed. I took that photo a few years ago. I still see glimpses of it through the hedgerow if ever I drive that way.


You're a Shipwright Shirl beats the SV-Seeker for me.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 5, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> It's not that funny tbh



Well at least you were honest, in your opinion, at the end of the day.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 5, 2016)

planetgeli said:


> Well at least you were honest, in your opinion, at the end of the day.


All's well that ends well


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 5, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Ok, I know it's a boat and not a ship but I helped build this boat along with my partner and a friend. We built it on the moors above Todmorden while the three of us lived in a caravan next to it. It took us nearly three years because of little money and bad winters. Sadly it never made it to the sea and is now in the state it is in the photo, resting in a field near Burnley.


When did you build it, Shirl?


----------



## Shirl (Mar 5, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> When did you build it, Shirl?


Between 1974/77. We were featured on the Granada News one time. I think people thought three weirdos (well two weirdos and me)  living in a caravan on the moors building a boat to sail to Africa was  local newsworthy


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 5, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Between 1974/77. We were featured on the Granada News one time. I think people thought three weirdos (well two weirdos and me)  living in a caravan on the moors building a boat to sail to Africa was  local newsworthy


Could you actually cross oceans in that thing? Looks like a bonkers plan to me, no offence.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 5, 2016)

Brainaddict said:


> Could you actually cross oceans in that thing? Looks like a bonkers plan to me, no offence.


We weren't really planning crossing oceans but I was always worried about rounding the Bay of Biscay because it was more following coastline. We were young and confident back then


----------



## Cid (Mar 5, 2016)

Endurance trapped in ice. Frank Hurley in the arse end of nowhere, trapped, thinking 'ooh, this will make a nice shot'. 

A totally crap expedition in many ways, but marked by that most heroic desire to get the fuck out of a bad situation.


----------



## Cid (Mar 5, 2016)

Just a beautiful thing.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 6, 2016)

First-rate ships of the line were the biggest ships in the world at the time, but every time I've visited the _Victory_ I'm struck by how small she is - only 200 feet or so, not including the bowsprit.  And yet, nearly 900 men lived on board, and if necessary she could stay at sea for months at a stretch: the range of sailing warships was limited mainly by how long drinking water supplies lasted, although they did try to ensure a  regular supply of fresh meat and vegetables when possible, to keep scurvy at bay.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 6, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> Agreed.  In the specific case of _Lincoln Castle_, though, it seems to me best to face the fact that she's gone, and it'd be better to spend money on the plenty of historic ships that need it than to try and build - in effect - a replica.


If ever I become a billionaire I'm going to rebuild PS Lincoln Castle to cruise around Europe. I loved her very much. It still angers me when I go to Grimsby and she's not there. She, and the Tattershall, are big in my personal history.

Anyone know what's happening to the Tiger? Is she safe?


----------



## dessiato (Mar 6, 2016)

The Lincoln Castle and the Ross Tiger


----------



## pogofish (Mar 6, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> USS GROWLER!!!
> I'm such a child! Literally crying with laughter!



Fill yer boots!












Yes, that is the Queen Mary 2 in the background.


----------



## Supine (Mar 6, 2016)

Shirl said:


> We weren't really planning crossing oceans but I was always worried about rounding the Bay of Biscay because it was more following coastline. We were young and confident back then



The Bay of Biscay is notoriusly horrible water. Probably good you didn't try and cross it!!


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 6, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> She was back up north for a major refit early last year.  I reckon we should have refused to give her back and set her up here, in her rightful place.  Be a nice attraction, a floating restaurant somewhere around Corporation Pier.


She's a very fine place to while away a few hours with Bahnhof Strasse and 5t3IIa on sunny summer afternoons when we really should be working, so I think we'll keep her.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 6, 2016)

pogofish said:


> Fill yer boots!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tis a boat not a ship


----------



## pogofish (Mar 6, 2016)

Pingu said:


> tis a boat not a ship



Ahead of you    :

Ship porn


----------



## Pingu (Mar 6, 2016)

i have a friend who drinks tea with an oily coating and a reduced life expectancy who is really touchy on this subject. hes very easy to wind up


----------



## Pingu (Mar 6, 2016)

the black pearl in new brighton. a ship made from driftwood and fallen branches


----------



## pogofish (Mar 6, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Cable ships
> 
> This one just looks cool



I see this one quite often - one of the oil companies here bought it a while back.  Here it is near Fittie:






The dock is a newish one constructed on the site of the old Hall Russell's yard.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2016)

We spent some time on the Nero (owned at the time by a friends relly) 






Built about 10 years ago in the style of the J.P Morgans Corsair yachts she is really quite stunning.


----------



## eoin_k (Mar 6, 2016)

This would do me:


----------



## pogofish (Mar 6, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Cable ships
> 
> This one recovered Air France AF447 wreckage:




This one too - It puts-in to Aberdeen/Peterhead regularly






A few years back, with this:











Which was the lucky one - everybody survived and I heard the rumour that Bond actually put that helicopter back in the air!

A few months later it was a tragic recovery:


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 6, 2016)

Supine said:


> The Bay of Biscay is notoriusly horrible water. Probably good you didn't try and cross it!!


I sailed across it a while back, Guernsey to La Coruna in about 3 days


----------



## oneflewover (Mar 6, 2016)

wiskey said:


> We spent some time on the Nero (owned at the time by a friends relly)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is beautiful. If you have ever dreamed around Nice, Monaco etc. there are some monstrosities in private yacht. will not darken this thread with them. Not this one though


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 6, 2016)

Bobbing along on the Southern Ocean. Up down side to side forward back repeat.


----------



## Jay Park (Mar 6, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> That ship is today, a bar and restaurant on the Thames in Central London.



Do hipsters visit wearing nautical stripes?


----------



## Lancman (Mar 6, 2016)

A Nicholson 55?



eoin_k said:


> This would do me:


----------



## Supine (Mar 6, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> This would do me:



Go down the yacht club and describe it as a ship. You will be shunned!

Nice boat though.


----------



## eoin_k (Mar 6, 2016)

Lancman said:


> A Nicholson 55?



42' Buchanan sloop.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 6, 2016)

If we're doing yacht porn here's a Swan 51 ketch


----------



## eoin_k (Mar 6, 2016)

Supine said:


> Go down the yacht club and describe it as a ship. You will be shunned!
> 
> Nice boat though.



A moot point:

Get in touch with your inner pirate => ship
Bermuda rig => Boat
Can carry a boat => Ship
Under 500 Ton => Boat
Over 40' => Ship
Less than 3 masts => Boat
Ocean going => Ship
Pleasure craft => Boat
You can sleep in it in comfort at sea => Ship
Only 1 deck => Boat

Nobody takes offence if you call their boat a ship.


----------



## Supine (Mar 6, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> A moot point:
> 
> Get in touch with your inner pirate => ship
> Bermuda rig => Boat
> ...



They might not take offence, but the real definition is Ship = big bad ass vessel and Boat = something you wouldnt want to captain in a force eight gale. My definition anyway


----------



## Shirl (Mar 6, 2016)

wiskey said:


> We spent some time on the Nero (owned at the time by a friends relly)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fabulous. I remember seeing photos of you on there and feeling very envious


----------



## existentialist (Mar 6, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> A moot point:
> 
> Get in touch with your inner pirate => ship
> Bermuda rig => Boat
> ...


You forgot one: Goes underwater => Boat.

And submariners would certainly look down their stubby little noses at you if you called their boat a ship.


----------



## eoin_k (Mar 6, 2016)

Supine said:


> They might not take offence, but the real definition is Ship = big bad ass vessel and Boat = something you wouldnt want to captain in a force eight gale. My definition anyway


[Pedant mode]
It was an offshore racer in its day that competed in the Fastnet Race, so there could be worse places to find yourself in a gale. [/Pedant mode]


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 6, 2016)

this little one is built as a motor-sailer and is based on a Scottish North Sea fishing boat hull design - for going further north ...




MFL - Berthed par StoneRoad2013, on Ipernity

The masts are not stepped (yet)

the stem post is a massive piece of oak ---



MF - forecabin sanding par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 6, 2016)

The Thistlegorm


----------



## A380 (Mar 6, 2016)

existentialist said:


> You forgot one: Goes underwater => Boat.
> 
> And submariners would certainly look down their stubby little noses at you if you called their boat a ship.


Except The Trident bombers (SSBMs) which are ships. Don't know why, perhaps being able to turn Moscow/Tehran/Paris* into glass car parks means 'boat' is not appropriate. (*Just for old times sake for the Royal Navy.)


----------



## A380 (Mar 6, 2016)

HMS Surprise Replica built for the Master and Commander film:


----------



## A380 (Mar 6, 2016)

LPG carriers. Always one in Milford Haven:


----------



## existentialist (Mar 6, 2016)

A380 said:


> LPG carriers. Always one in Milford Haven:


I've a feeling the Haven ones tend to be the next generation - all boxy and square, rather than with obvious containments.

Here's one that's on her way in to port now:


----------



## BandWagon (Mar 6, 2016)

My model of the French frigate 'La Gloire':


----------



## Pingu (Mar 6, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> A moot point:
> 
> Get in touch with your inner pirate => ship
> Bermuda rig => Boat
> ...




Karl  does.frothy at the mouth offence if we push it enough...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 6, 2016)

TIP: Don't search for Ship Porn on Google.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 6, 2016)

The Bob Barker of Sea Shepherd and  Endeavour in Hobart


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 6, 2016)

Gramps went pirate-hunting in the South China Sea aboard this beast -

HMS Rodney:






When politely asking suspect junks to heave to for inspection, firing nine 16-inch guns across their bows proved a compelling  argument, for some reason.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 7, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> TIP: Don't search for Ship Porn on Google.



big red button alert...


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 7, 2016)

Apparently we are sending this to do some stuff with migrants:

Does it really open at the back right down to the waterline?


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 7, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Does it really open at the back right down to the waterline?



Below the waterline so stuff can sail in and out.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 7, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Apparently we are sending this to do some stuff with migrants:
> 
> Does it really open at the back right down to the waterline?



Well dock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh I thought I saw a tank inside


----------



## Supine (Mar 7, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Below the waterline so stuff can sail in and out.



Cardigan Bay - London? Not sure the Welshies will be happy with that.


----------



## A380 (Mar 7, 2016)

Supine said:


> Cardigan Bay - London? Not sure the Welshies will be happy with that.


Tough, what are they going to do? Send a gun boat?


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 7, 2016)

Cid said:


> Just a beautiful thing.



Reminds me of the museum in Oslo; fantastic place.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 7, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> Gramps went pirate-hunting in the South China Sea aboard this beast -
> 
> HMS Rodney:
> 
> ...




HMS DAVE


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Mar 7, 2016)

The Andrea Doria. The Antonia Graza in Ghost Ship was based on this liner.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 7, 2016)

Somewhat chequered history for this old girl...


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 7, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Somewhat chequered history for this old girl...



Dieselpunk's pic of the Andrea Doria made me think of the hijacking too but I got the ships mixed up. 

Andrea Doria sank, Achille Lauro hijacked.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 7, 2016)

the blue star line
that was 'my' ship to look out for when we used to drive past the docks when I was little


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 7, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> the blue star line
> that was 'my' ship to look out for when we used to drive past the docks when I was littleView attachment 84402


Which docks?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 7, 2016)

Seaforth 
(Not that pic though)


----------



## Cid (Mar 7, 2016)

Dieselpunk2000 said:


> View attachment 84397
> 
> The Andrea Doria. The Antonia Graza in Ghost Ship was based on this liner.



Thus adding insult to injury.


----------



## A380 (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Pingu (Mar 7, 2016)

*retires to safe distance*


----------



## A380 (Mar 7, 2016)

Kite assisted cargo ships - the way forward?


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 7, 2016)

no pic, unless I go net-trawling, but an anecdote ...

back when I were a nipper, the RN were recruiting from schools and, like several others, we were treated to a helicopter and senior officer visit.
We got the captain (I think) of Ark Royal and an early SeaKing.
After the talk and display, he asked for "any questions" and some wag asked what the fuel economy was like. After the initial reaction settled down, the reply was "about a gallon a fathom at full flank speed (he said that just over 30 knots)" cue a stunned silence as that sank in. Apparently, that was done during a certain cross-Atlantic dash a year or so before, when they left their "oiler" trailing behind them ...


----------



## T & P (Mar 7, 2016)

Typhoon-class submarine. The largest sub ever built, carrying 200 nuclear independently targeted warheads in 20 ICBMs, a single ship of this class could have devastated an entire Continent single-handedly.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 7, 2016)

A380 said:


>




I hope you posted that as RMS Olympic which it is and not RMS Titanic which it is not


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 7, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Seaforth
> (Not that pic though)


I remember going out of Seaforth on this old lady..


----------



## oneflewover (Mar 7, 2016)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I remember going out of Seaforth on this old lady..



A sister ship of the Atlantic Conveyor of Falklands War fame?


----------



## oneflewover (Mar 7, 2016)

Looking at the photos of the old Liners, the design brief had to have had the line "and make it beautiful" something completely missing from todays briefs, which must include "make it look like a brick"


----------



## Cid (Mar 7, 2016)

A380 said:


> Kite assisted cargo ships - the way forward?



Really? 

Apparently works...

To make a brief foray into superyachts, it's worth mentioning the Maltese Falcon...






Dynarig sails... Fully computer controlled. Originally design as a system for potential sail shipping. Company called Dykstra (who worked on the Falcon) have some ideas:






Which will probably come to naught.


----------



## Cid (Mar 7, 2016)

On Dykstra the steel hulled clipper Stad Amsterdam is quite nice (built at Damen)...


----------



## Cid (Mar 7, 2016)

I think for Londoners HMS Belfast must hold fond memories. A mate of mine had his birthday party on it, the bastard.






Although just along the South Bank is the Hay's Galleria which has a ship sculpture type thing (David Kemp's 1987 the Navigators) which used to freak me out and fascinate me in equal measure.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 7, 2016)

oneflewover said:
			
		

> A sister ship of the Atlantic Conveyor of Falklands War fame?



Previous generation to the Conveyor: so older and smaller.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 7, 2016)

T & P said:


> Typhoon-class submarine. The largest sub ever built, carrying 200 nuclear independently targeted warheads in 20 ICBMs, a single ship of this class could have devastated an entire Continent single-handedly.



But it's still just a boat.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 8, 2016)

Cid said:


> Really?
> 
> Apparently works....



It certainly works.  Back in the late 70s a British firm had this in service:






AFAIK it showed a significant saving in fuel, but when oil prices went down again in the 80s it wasn't worth pursuing.  For the same reason I doubt there are that many sail-assist projects under development atm, but there was certainly talk about them a few years ago when oil prices were peaking.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 8, 2016)

On a rather mundane note, _Panagia Tinou_, one of countless ferries plying its trade around the Greek islands.  I want to go and travel on this ship:






I have fond memories of her in her first life, as the Sealink ferry _Hengist_:






She's not done badly - more than 40 years old now and still going strong, though one wonders for how much longer.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 8, 2016)

A bit more Atlantic liner porn.  The _Mauretania_:






'All ships have a soul,' said Franklin Roosevelt, 'but the _Mauretania_ had one you could talk to.'  She also held the Blue Riband for the fastest crossing from 1907 to 1929, and when she was finally beaten by a brand-new German liner she had one last go at getting the record back, in which she didn't succeed but did beat her own time from two decades previously.

A generation earlier, the early White Star Line steamers were handsome things, this one being the _Britannic_:


----------



## A380 (Mar 8, 2016)

SikhWarrioR said:


> I hope you posted that as RMS Olympic which it is and not RMS Titanic which it is not


Ah, but were their identities swapped in mid Atlantic as part of an insurance swindle meaning it was actually the Olympic that was sunk by an iceberg, by Neil Armstrong who was an illuminati lizard? Wake up sheeple!


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 8, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> A generation earlier, the early White Star Line steamers were handsome things, this one being the _Britannic_:



Why did it have four masts? Were they just reluctant to part with them with the advent of steam?


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 8, 2016)

I think that was to make use of the trade winds and hence free power when available, the engines were for harbour work and when travelling in adverse wind directions.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 8, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> I think that was to make use of the trade winds and hence free power when available, the engines were for harbour work and when travelling in adverse wind directions.



They were more of an insurance policy against engine failure, really, combined with a touch of traditionalism.  The sails would have sometimes been set when the wind was favourable, to help the engines along and cut down fuel consumption, but Atlantic liners were fully-fledged steamships from the 1840s and sails became less and less necessary as engines became more powerful, efficient and reliable, and less desirable as superstructure grew.  The next generation of liners, from the mid-1870s onwards, dispensed with them completely.

That said, if you look at _Titanic_'s registry certificate she's still listed as schooner-rigged even though she couldn't carry sail at all.  By that point the masts' main purpose was to accommodate the look-out post and radio aerials.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 8, 2016)

I know that when the RNLI first introduced engines the crews were affronted at the insult to their seamanship and indeed, the engines were "auxillary" to sailing or pulling. But by WW2 that was reversed with pulling and sailing boats being superseded by motorlifeboats.
However, the last in service pure pulling lifeboat was in Whitby until 1957.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 8, 2016)

A380 said:


> Ah, but were their identities swapped in mid Atlantic as part of an insurance swindle meaning it was actually the Olympic that was sunk by an iceberg, by Neil Armstrong who was an illuminati lizard? Wake up sheeple!



After the collision with HMS Hawke in 1911 while RMS Olympic was under the command of Capt EJ Smith which was supposed to be uneconomic to repair??


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 8, 2016)

The RNLI design their own lifeboats in Poole. This is the Arun class which was quite innovative when it was introduced in 1971 and is what the current Severn and Trent boats are based on. It's now left service and been sold around the world from Canada to China:


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 8, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> It certainly works.  Back in the late 70s a British firm had this in service:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like next gen steam locomotives and the new airship designs could they just be waiting their time ?


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 8, 2016)

SikhWarrioR said:


> Like next gen steam locomotives and the new airship designs could they just be waiting their time ?



Sail-assist definitely has a future, but AFAIK it's pretty much on hold - at least as far as commercial applications go - pending another rise in oil prices.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 8, 2016)

The P&O Strathnaver started life in 1932 as a mail ship working London - Brisbane. She was requisitioned as a troop ship during WW2 and took part in the Anzio landings. Refitted after the war, she went back to plying her trade between Britain and Oz, but now transporting migrants to and from the UK and Australia and points between.

In September 1952, Strathnaver brought my dad to London from Bombay, through the Suez Canal, via Port Said and Marseille.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2016)

That's ace Spymaster


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> The RNLI design their own lifeboats in Poole. This is the Arun class which was quite innovative when it was introduced in 1971 and is what the current Severn and Trent boats are based on. It's now left service and been sold around the world from Canada to China:




The only charity for which I have a standing order. They need £400,000 EVERY DAY 

Heading out to sea during the very worst weather possible, putting their lives at a very real risk every time - nearly every single life-boatman and woman is a volunteer. Makes me fucking proud to be a human.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 8, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> The P&O Strathnaver started life as a mail ship working the London - Brisbane route. She was requisitioned as a troop ship during WW2 and took part in the Anzio landings. Refitted after the war she went back to transporting migrants to and from the UK and Australia and points between, and in 1952 brought my dad to London from Bombay, through the Suez Canal, via Port Said and Marseille.



If we're getting into ships with a family connection, herewith the New Zealand Shipping Company's RMS _Rangitata_:






She brought my grandmother and her two daughters back from New Zealand, after my grandfather buggered off with another woman.  Not the world's most successful attempt at emigration tbf.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm also proud to be an RNLI supporter and box secretary - I fundraise in the centre of Britain, nowhere near the sea ...


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 8, 2016)

RNLI subscriber and supporter here too  Always bung a score in the box at any lifeboat station I'm near (I'm half a mile from the weymouth LB right now actually!)

Last needed their help a couple of years ago - Falmouth lifeboat one day, Plymouth the very next  As detailed on one of the "drag" threads iirc

But yeah, heroes one and all, and being a seafarer, knowing those dudes are there ready to drop everything, put to sea in any conditions to come and save your arse, is a great thing.

Hooray for the RNLI 






^^ Weymouth lifeboat


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Cid (Mar 8, 2016)

bimble said:


> View attachment 84436



I think you'll need to explain that...


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 8, 2016)

Although I greatly appreciate the technology of "modern" lifeboats, I'm also a great fan of historic lifeboats.
From the early pulling ones (like William Riley) all the way to date, via the various sailing and motor designs.


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2016)

It's a ship! Or a boat! (?)
It's got a face so i thought it very appropriate for the porn thread. 
It's in Benares / Varanasi , where loads of boats have faces, but this one was also orange. I trust you're not trying to start a conversation about whether or not hindus are a bit like nazis etc.


----------



## Cid (Mar 8, 2016)

bimble said:


> It's a ship! Or a boat! (?)
> It's got a face so i thought it very appropriate for the porn thread.
> It's in Benares / Varanasi , where loads of boats have faces, but this one was also orange. I trust you're not trying to start a conversation about whether or not hindus are a bit like nazis etc.



No, I was just wondering what the fuck kind of boat it is...


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2016)

Cid said:


> No, I was just wondering what the fuck kind of boat it is...


i have no clue. It's the kind with a face on.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 8, 2016)

Have you been to Varanasi, bimble?


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Have you been to Varanasi, bimble?


I have. Go if you possibly can.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 8, 2016)

bimble said:


> I have. Go if you possibly can.


I have been several times


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> I have been several times


me too. what a place. it feels crap even trying to make up a sentence about it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 8, 2016)

bimble said:


> me too. what a place. it feels crap even trying to make up a sentence about it.


Agreed  Pretty much the most 'memorable' place I've ever been tbh

Anyway, here is a lovely ship, THV Galatea, the Trinity House Vessel that drops / moves / fixes buoys and markers, doing great service for UK shipping in general


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 8, 2016)

bimble said:


> View attachment 84436



superstructure of that looks like an escape / drop lifeboat from an oilrig or container ship - although the actual hull looks far more traditional in shape. And the "join" !!


----------



## bimble (Mar 8, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> superstructure of that looks like an escape / drop lifeboat from an oilrig or container ship - although the actual hull looks far more traditional in shape. And the "join" !!


I think it is somebody's home now, but what it was originally built for is probably whatever you just said.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 8, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Agreed  Pretty much the most 'memorable' place I've ever been tbh
> 
> Anyway, here is a lovely ship, THV Galatea, the Trinity House Vessel that drops / moves / fixes buoys and markers, doing great service for UK shipping in general



I like her - was lucky enough to see her coming into Felixstowe whilst out on the "William Riley" in late 2014. We got a toot and a wave from them !


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 8, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> I like her - was lucky enough to see her coming into Felixstowe whilst out on the "William Riley" in late 2014. We got a toot and a wave from them !


She's usually pissing around in the Solent when Cowes Week and the Round The Island Race are on, she's a cool ship - pretty unique.

Oh, speaking of ships and Cowes Week, I'm reminded of this 





Skipper of the yacht was an RN Lt iirc, got hauled before court

Eta:

Yacht skipper fined for Cowes Week collision with oil tanker


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 8, 2016)

ouch ! and oops !
lucky they didn't get dragged under.
but it serves them right for sailing with a pink jib / spinaker  and playing chicken with something that takes a few miles to stop.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 8, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> superstructure of that looks like an escape / drop lifeboat from an oilrig or container ship - although the actual hull looks far more traditional in shape. And the "join" !!


The hatches are heavy duty - must be an emergency thing like you said, definitely an offshore bit of kit (originally). Varanasi is a fucking long way up the Ganges from Dhaka - it probably came from there


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Agreed  Pretty much the most 'memorable' place I've ever been tbh
> 
> Anyway, here is a lovely ship, THV Galatea, the Trinity House Vessel that drops / moves / fixes buoys and markers, doing great service for UK shipping in general


I think these are my favorite type of ships. The ships that do things for other ships, or do things so that shipping can exist.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 9, 2016)

Cid said:


> No, I was just wondering what the fuck kind of boat it is...



nothing to see here.. move along


----------



## pogofish (Mar 10, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> Looking at the photos of the old Liners, the design brief had to have had the line "and make it beautiful" something completely missing from todays briefs, which must include "make it look like a brick"



From what I remember, despite similarities in overall look, cruise ship design differs from liners in a number of important areas - The main one being the desire for the largest numbers of outward-facing cabins on cruise ships, which command the best prices but lend themselves to the big brick/seagoing flats look, whilst on liners, more inboard cabins and a traditional hull design, helped to keep the weight lower in the ship, so more manageable for ploughing at speed through heavy seas as opposed to pootling around in relatively shallow waters.

Old liners refitted for the cruising market often had the elegant lines of their superstructure totally ruined by the addition of ugly cabin blocks in order to make them more commercially attractive.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 10, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I think these are my favorite type of ships. The ships that do things for other ships, or do things so that shipping can exist.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Spymaster (Mar 10, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> She's usually pissing around in the Solent when Cowes Week and the Round The Island Race are on, she's a cool ship - pretty unique.
> 
> Oh, speaking of ships and Cowes Week, I'm reminded of this
> 
> ...






> Wilson was fined £2,000 for the offence of failing to keep a proper lookout and £500 for each of the two offences of impeding the passage of a vessel, and ordered to pay a £15 surcharge. The maximum penalty was £5,000 on each charge. He was ordered to pay the full costs of the prosecution, which totalled £100,056.68.


That's an expensive fuck-up, but 100 grand for a 5 day trial?????


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 10, 2016)

I went on this,the Reina del Mar,  a few times when I was little.Southampton to Cape Town.  I don't know why but we alwatys took the Reina del mar out and came back on a differnt ship, the Vaal. Something to do with P & O timetabling I guess

It seemed huge at the time but would look puny next to today's ships.  I don't think of it as a cruise shoip as it actually went somewhere rather than just pootling about and ending up where it started


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 10, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> That's an expensive fuck-up, but 100 grand for a 5 day trial?????



What idiot decided that a yacht race and a supertanker should be in the same place at the same time?


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 10, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> What idiot decided that a yacht race and a supertanker should be in the same place at the same time?


Well quite. The Guardian piece seems to say that the rules are to stay at least 1000 meters away from the front of the ship and 100 meters either side. If that's the case, loads of the boats in the video are breaking the rules.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 10, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Well quite. The Guardian piece seems to say that the rules are to stay at least 1000 meters away from the front of the ship and 100 meters either side. If that's the case, loads of the boats in the video are breaking the rules.




Normally anything under sail has priority over those under motor-power. Certain areas such as the Solent have similar things to bye-laws which override this rule.

Anyone who tries to exert their right in normal waters is also a fucking twat though, tbf.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 10, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> I went on this,the Reina del Mar,  a few times when I was little.Southampton to Cape Town.  I don't know why but we alwatys took the Reina del mar out and came back on a differnt ship, the Vaal. Something to do with P & O timetabling I guess
> 
> It seemed huge at the time but would look puny next to today's ships.  I don't think of it as a cruise shoip as it actually went somewhere rather than just pootling about and ending up where it started




My dad's in South Africa right now having gone down by Cunard, he'll be returning next month on P&O - costs slightly less than a round trip business class fare, except for the booze which is well over-priced.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 10, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> That's an expensive fuck-up, but 100 grand for a 5 day trial?????


All those specialist maritime lawyers, barristers, expert witnesses etc don't come cheap


----------



## pogofish (Mar 10, 2016)

Cid said:


> No, I was just wondering what the fuck kind of boat it is...



Its an old-style offshore safety/survival boat.

Nearly all the rigs here moved over to bigger and more streamlined drop-boats after Piper Alpha and only a small percentage of the old boats met the new standards so for a long time they could be picked-up cheaply and many were sold as private craft or shipped-off for conversion to houseboats as they were very tough/low-maintenance and well insulated.  Some landed-up in the most un-maritime places as sheds, camping lodges and the like.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## bi0boy (Mar 10, 2016)

Better than going down with the ship I suppose:


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 10, 2016)

pogofish said:


> Its an old-style offshore safety/survival boat.
> 
> Nearly all the rigs here moved over to bigger and more streamlined drop-boats after Piper Alpha and only a small percentage of the old boats met the new standards so for a long time they could be picked-up cheaply and many were sold as private craft or shipped-off for conversion to houseboats as they were very tough/low-maintenance and well insulated.  Some landed-up in the most un-maritime places as sheds, camping lodges and the like.







the round ones are cute


----------



## pogofish (Mar 10, 2016)

pseudonarcissus said:


> the round ones are cute



They were used in the Norwegian and Dutch sectors but I don't think they were ever certified for UK-sector use?  Think they might have been superseded though?

Here's a guy local to me who deals in used UK-sector craft - His yard is always busy, so there must be quite a market, as well as a rolling-replacement system as he is never short of boats:

Boats for sale UK, boats for sale, used boat sales, Commercial For Sale LIFEBOATS-LIFEBOATS-LIFEBOATS, ALL IN UK - Apollo Duck


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 10, 2016)

World's largest cruise ship has just started sea trials






How many pools and jacuzzis?!?


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 10, 2016)

Those internal balconies remind me of a Victorian prison


----------



## A380 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 10, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> World's largest cruise ship has just started sea trials
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I *know* why ships like this are stable, but I can never shake the feeling that they are just one hard turn away from capsizing.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 11, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> All those specialist maritime lawyers, barristers, expert witnesses etc don't come cheap



This one was only £6.5K:



Details


----------



## ringo (Mar 11, 2016)

In 1980 The Athina B ran aground right on Brighton beach near the West Pier. The scale of it was amazing to my 10 year old self, we loved it and went down to see it loads. Couldn't fathom how it could have happened, but was glad it did. My Dad did a great oil painting of it which I haven't seen for a few years, I'll have to ask him where it is.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 11, 2016)

ringo said:


> In 1980 The Athina B ran aground right on Brighton beach near the West Pier. The scale of it was amazing to my 10 year old self, we loved it and went down to see it loads. Couldn't fathom how it could have happened, but was glad it did. My Dad did a great oil painting of it which I haven't seen for a few years, I'll have to ask him where it is.


In both of those pictures the ship looks out of scale, i.e. too small compared with the people on the beach.


----------



## ringo (Mar 11, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> In both of those pictures the ship looks out of scale, i.e. too small compared with the people on the beach.



In my head it was the size of a huge container ship, I can't believe how small it looks now. I was 10 though.


----------



## stockwelljonny (Mar 11, 2016)

Great thread. Books that I've enjoyed about ships, couldn't see them mentioned already - Down to the Sea in Ships - Horatio Clare - Good read about container ships includes account of travelling on a Maersk and history implications of containerisation. Nice cover too.  The Last Great Grain Race - young Eric Newby on last tall ship taking grain from Australia to the UK, atmospheric.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 11, 2016)

this one was refloated eventually and sent on its way


----------



## Crispy (Mar 11, 2016)

Here's a fun read:

High Tech Cowboys of the Deep Seas: The Race to Save the Cougar Ace


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 11, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> World's largest cruise ship has just started sea trials
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a good line anywhere and must be close to the stability limits ??


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 11, 2016)

A380 said:


>



I remember that I was listening to Radio Caroline broadcasting from the Mi Amigo when it ran aground and sank back in 1980


----------



## Diamond (Mar 11, 2016)

AC72 class hydrofoiling catamaran


----------



## sim667 (Mar 11, 2016)

Diamond said:


> AC72 class hydrofoiling catamaran



I would love to have a go on an AC72...... They're the class the America's Cup Tour uses now. Were in development up until about 2 or 3 years ago I think, and the class until the was the AC45 which are also pretty 

One's been clocked at about 50 mph iirc, they're faster than the wind both into and downwind. Fuck having a pitchpole on one though.




I have to say I consider them more a yacht, than a ship though.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 11, 2016)

I don't think anyone has mentioned the Ady Gil






It was designed to circumnavigate the globe non stop, had too many problems on the first try, and on the second try had a collision and had to cease the attempt.

It then became involved in anti whaling activities (with sea shepherd), where it was purposely rammed by the Shonan Maru 2. I think it was towed back to land and then scrapped.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 11, 2016)

Royal Australian Navy blamed for 'maritime hoonery'

*Royal Australian Navy blamed for 'maritime hoonery'*

**


----------



## sim667 (Mar 11, 2016)

I was going to mention the Brigitte Bardot too, formerly Gojira

Circumnavigated the globe in under 80 days


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 11, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Here's a fun read:
> 
> High Tech Cowboys of the Deep Seas: The Race to Save the Cougar Ace


APL Panama is the ship mentioned as being refloated in Mexico. Unfortunately Rich Habib died in a skiing accident a few weeks ago


----------



## MrSki (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Roadkill (Mar 11, 2016)

stockwelljonny said:


> Great thread. Books that I've enjoyed about ships, couldn't see them mentioned already - Down to the Sea in Ships - Horatio Clare - Good read about container ships includes account of travelling on a Maersk and history implications of containerisation. Nice cover too.  The Last Great Grain Race - young Eric Newby on last tall ship taking grain from Australia to the UK, atmospheric.



I second _The Last Grain Race_.  It's a wonderful book. 

This is the ship Newby sailed on, the four-masted barque _Moshulu_:






*e2a* Looking at the date on the photo I think Newby would have been on board when it was taken.  He could even be one of the blokes you can see furling the mizzen royal.  He ends the book saying 'I never saw her again,' but I wonder if he has since then, because these days she's a floating restaurant in Philadelphia:


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 11, 2016)

Some lovely video footage of the last of the deep-sea sailing ships here:





The ship in both of them looks to be the _Passat_.  She and the _Pamir_ were the last two ships to make a grain run from Australia to the UK, in 1948-9 (when some of the video above was shot) and were then repurposed as cargo-cadet ships.  That lasted until 1957, when _Pamir_ capsized in a storm after her cargo shifted and drowned 80 people, after which they decided sailing ships were just too dangerous and took her out of service.  These days she's a museum and venue in Travemunde, in Germany.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 11, 2016)

stockwelljonny said:


> Great thread. Books that I've enjoyed about ships, couldn't see them mentioned already - Down to the Sea in Ships - Horatio Clare - Good read about container ships includes account of travelling on a Maersk and history implications of containerisation. Nice cover too.  The Last Great Grain Race - young Eric Newby on last tall ship taking grain from Australia to the UK, atmospheric.


Thanks will try them

I am reading The Cruel Sea and find great it gripping
I now want to resist the maritime museum in Merseyside to see their exhibition on the war in the western aporoaches

Which is handy as I'm in Merseyside today and have just gone psst Seaforth docks
Alas no blue star line ship but have a grainy vague shot of containers


----------



## existentialist (Mar 11, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I *know* why ships like this are stable, but I can never shake the feeling that they are just one hard turn away from capsizing.


They are less than a hard turn away from all the barware and crockery ending up on the floor!

We went on a cruise a few years ago, and we had a man overboard, which involved the ship having to make a "tight" turn to return to the point the passenger went in. Talking to the crew afterwards, they reckon that somewhere between a mile and two miles' radius is as tight as they can go before they risk decanting passengers and kit around the ship. One officer said that they can do a crash turn in much, much less than that, but there'd be quite a lot of searching questions asked later.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 11, 2016)

existentialist said:


> We went on a cruise a few years ago, and we had a man overboard, which involved the ship having to make a "tight" turn to return to the point the passenger went in.


I'm amazed they don't have a high-speed pilot boat for such events.


----------



## A380 (Mar 11, 2016)

Stretching the point on 'ship', but I liked these:









There was a petition to stop the last two being cut up about a month ago...


----------



## Sirena (Mar 11, 2016)

This was a big day...


----------



## existentialist (Mar 12, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I'm amazed they don't have a high-speed pilot boat for such events.


They do. But, for reasons I can but guess at, part of the plan is to get the main vessel back in the location, too.


----------



## A380 (Mar 13, 2016)

existentialist said:


> They do. But, for reasons I can but guess at, part of the plan is to get the main vessel back in the location, too.


I think its because you can see a much greater area from the bridge of a ship than from a cutter in the water. Normally someone should have the sole task of pointing at the person in the water but I imagine it's easy to lose sight and have to search.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 13, 2016)

A380 said:


> I think its because you can see a much greater area from the bridge of a ship than from a cutter in the water. Normally someone should have the sole task of pointing at the person in the water but I imagine it's easy to lose sight and have to search.


Yeah. And this was the middle of the Atlantic, and not especially calm. They found him, although a crewman broke an arm in the process. He was turfed off the ship at our next stop.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 13, 2016)

For finding your ship porn at sea AIS Vessel Tracking - AIS Positions Maps | AIS Marine Traffic


----------



## sim667 (Mar 18, 2016)

Having recently got into reddit, I've discovered theres a shipporn subbreddit

Click here for all your worldly ship desires -----> Ship Porn • /r/ShipPorn


----------



## angusmcfangus (Mar 19, 2016)

Pogofish which yard did your faither work at, all my family including my Da were marine engineers working in the Greenock yards.


----------



## Casually Red (Mar 19, 2016)

Have to say Ive really enjoyed this thread. Thanks to bio boy for starting it .


----------



## Casually Red (Mar 19, 2016)

These are obviously boats rather than ships but I absolutely love these things , Galway hookers.







They're an old native design especially for rough seas . Over the last 30 years or so they've been revived and gotten really popular again . A lot of people do racing with them and stuff. And it's not a posho thing either . There's some great maritime festival stuff on the west coast based around them . I think they're beautiful to watch .

Eta

You can see from this vid how basic they are on board. But it's that old traditional style which makes them so popular . I could happily watch them all day . Beautiful things .


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 20, 2016)

Boaty McBoatface 

Is this the best ever name for a ship? RRS Boaty McBoatface is leading the vote as public name new polar vessel


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 21, 2016)

Gorgeous Casually Red, really very pretty boats


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 21, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Boaty McBoatface
> 
> Is this the best ever name for a ship? RRS Boaty McBoatface is leading the vote as public name new polar vessel



Whatever becomes the official name, that'll always be the nickname ...


----------



## A380 (Mar 21, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Boaty McBoatface
> 
> Is this the best ever name for a ship? RRS Boaty McBoatface is leading the vote as public name new polar vessel


It does look good.I Prefer RRS Tiffany Aching...


----------



## A380 (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Cid (Mar 21, 2016)

Ramform Titan seismic research vessel, widest ships around.


----------



## Cid (Mar 21, 2016)

Have we had the FLIP yet?



Although arguably it's just a very large, self-propelling buoy.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 22, 2016)

Cid said:


> Ramform Titan seismic research vessel, widest ships around.


Does my bum look big in this ocean?


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 22, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> These are obviously boats rather than ships but I absolutely love these things , Galway hookers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely little things.    A lot of those sail-driven fishing boats were beautifully proportioned and fast, like that Brixham trawler I posted near the beginning of the thread.  

Herewith another example, a herring lugger, this one the preserved _Reaper_:


----------



## A380 (Mar 22, 2016)

Cid said:


> Have we had the FLIP yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Although arguably it's just a very large, self-propelling buoy.



Wow, I remover reading about that in Look and Learn (including Speed and Power) when I was about nine. No idea it was still about. That's 50 emails getting answered late whilst I get on Google...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2016)

Cid said:


> Ramform Titan seismic research vessel, widest ships around.





Don't like this, gives me the creeps.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 22, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Don't like this, gives me the creeps.


Looks like the rear two-thirds are missing.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Looks like the rear two-thirds are missing.


----------



## A380 (Mar 22, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Don't like this, gives me the creeps.


looks odd like the Novgorod Monitor


----------



## mauvais (Mar 22, 2016)

Cid said:


> Have we had the FLIP yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Although arguably it's just a very large, self-propelling buoy.


It's not self-propelled is it?


----------



## Cid (Mar 22, 2016)

mauvais said:


> It's not self-propelled is it?



Ah, no - quite right.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 22, 2016)

Cid said:


> Ah, no - quite right.


Properly bizarre all the same - good shout!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> A lot of those sail-driven fishing boats were beautifully proportioned and fast


for all those times when fishing was poor and smuggling was better I assume


----------



## pogofish (Mar 22, 2016)

angusmcfangus said:


> Pogofish which yard did your faither work at, all my family including my Da were marine engineers working in the Greenock yards.



You've started a right family ruction here!  

I'm remembering that it was Ross and Marshall but my mother is adamant it was Scotts - who of course did buy at least part of R&M's operation in roughly the time he would have been there! - The answer is in his eulogy which she has filed away somewhere.

He didn't stay that long in shipbuilding- As soon as he had placated his father by serving his time, he decided to ditch his reserved occupation and joined-up, seeing action in the Far East in late WW2.  On discharge, he had caught the travel bug, so went back to college and headed East again, working for a variety of employers.  However, between the rest of the Stewarts and the closely related Nicols, we had numerous people in the yards up to the late 60s//70s


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 23, 2016)

This thread is playing havoc with my enormous lottery winnings - from wanting and being quite happy with an aeroplane (Piaggio aero p180 avanti II "around" $6mil)

I've now substantially raised my needs to






Now quite why I'd need a VARD series 9 pollution control vessel, I'm not sure - and I don't think I'd get it kitted out for pollution control to be honest, but either this or the previously posted ocean going icebreaker tug would do my nicely - probably going to have to hand over the winning cheque (when it arrives) to Mrs Voltz


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 23, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> for all those times when fishing was poor and smuggling was better I assume



Sometimes, yes, especially on the south coast, but fishing boats tended to be fast anyway so as to get the catch home in good condition.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 23, 2016)

I wonder what the first ice breaker to travel through the north pole and cut the arctic ice sheet in half will be.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 23, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> This thread is playing havoc with my enormous lottery winnings - from wanting and being quite happy with an aeroplane (Piaggio aero p180 avanti II "around" $6mil)
> 
> I've now substantially raised my needs to
> 
> ...



Make a great pirate vessel, that. "Ramming speed, me hearties!!!"


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2016)

Looks like it would end up floating on its nose if you braked too hard.
(obv. not of course)


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 23, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I wonder what the first ice breaker to travel through the north pole and cut the arctic ice sheet in half will be.



The first ice breaker to reach the north pole was this nuclear powered beast in 1977. _Arktika _


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2016)

What a badass colour scheme


----------



## Cid (Mar 24, 2016)

Crispy said:


> What a badass colour scheme



Her sister ship has teeth:


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## steveo87 (Mar 25, 2016)

bi0boy said:


>


This is what happens when you balls-up a cheat code on Grand Theft Auto....


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 25, 2016)

This is pretty cool - ship launched sideways off the dock


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 25, 2016)

MV Aleksey Maryshev

Not particularly pornographic but cool for me personally - it's a Russian icebreaker that's been refitted as an "expedition cruise" sort of thing, takes 40 passengers on guided tours of the South Atlantic and Antarctic, my mum fulfilled the ambition / dream of a lifetime to go there by going on a two week holiday on it


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 26, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> This is pretty cool - ship launched sideways off the dock





They did a sideways launch better than Brunel and the SS Great Eastern but I suppose they were not trying to launch 12000 tons


----------



## NoXion (Mar 28, 2016)

Why do a sideways launch anyway? It seems like extra risk for no apparent gain.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 28, 2016)

NoXion said:


> Why do a sideways launch anyway? It seems like extra risk for no apparent gain.


If you launched it forward, you'd need a much deeper channel than the ship's own depth, otherwise you'd get the bow stuck on the bottom.


----------



## A380 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Cid (Mar 29, 2016)

NoXion said:


> Why do a sideways launch anyway? It seems like extra risk for no apparent gain.



Worse things happen at sea.


----------



## oneflewover (Mar 29, 2016)

NoXion said:


> Why do a sideways launch anyway? It seems like extra risk for no apparent gain.



BEVERLEY SHIPYARD | YFA

8mins 50secs in for the money shot. The river is less than 30ft wide at the point and 10miles inland and upsteam from Hull


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 3, 2016)

Crosby Beach just now 
Scuse the blurriness 
Said 'steam packet company ' on the side - maybe heading to Isle of Man?


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 3, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> View attachment 85321
> Crosby Beach just now
> Scuse the blurriness
> Said 'steam packet company ' on the side - maybe heading to Isle of Man?



Looks like it: AIS Vessel Tracking - AIS Positions Maps | AIS Marine Traffic

Has an interesting history:  SPOTD: What Might Be The Most Formidable Ferry Ever - gCaptain


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 3, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Looks like it: AIS Vessel Tracking - AIS Positions Maps | AIS Marine Traffic
> 
> Has an interesting history:  SPOTD: What Might Be The Most Formidable Ferry Ever - gCaptain


Interesting history


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 5, 2016)

oops


----------



## pogofish (Apr 5, 2016)

NoXion said:


> Why do a sideways launch anyway? It seems like extra risk for no apparent gain.



Its great fun though - Some excellent side launch footage here





incl the one second from last which shows very clearly how big a ship can be launched into a rather narrow canal!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 5, 2016)

Ouch!


----------



## pogofish (Apr 5, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Ouch!



Reminds me of the report from the survivors of a sinking once, recounting how they were gathered on the stern and saw their "rescue" ship loom-up out of the stormy night.

Only then did they recognise that it was their own bows, fully detached and floating past.  Hope dwindled!


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 7, 2016)

Ship and lorry porn in one:


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 8, 2016)

At the speed they're going I imagine it took a while to get to Southampton.  I notice an early example of cyclists drafting a lorry in the footage too.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> At the speed they're going I imagine it took a while to get to Southampton.  I notice an early example of cyclists drafting a lorry in the footage too.


Six days, I think it said in the film.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## T & P (Apr 8, 2016)

The fugliness is strong with that one.


----------



## HAL9000 (Apr 12, 2016)

wind power






Norsepower Rotor Sail's Fuel Efficiency Verification Spurs €3 million Investment, Commercial Order


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 12, 2016)

^^the future


----------



## A380 (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 17, 2016)

ooppps !

that's going to be *fun* to sort out ! hope there is nowt fragile / very valuable in those containers !


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Boaty McBoatface
> 
> Is this the best ever name for a ship? RRS Boaty McBoatface is leading the vote as public name new polar vessel


Entries like Boaty McBoatface banned from campaign to name icebreaker


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 27, 2016)

A380 said:


> View attachment 85923


Boatse


----------



## Opera Buffa (Apr 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Entries like Boaty McBoatface banned from campaign to name icebreaker



FTA: 'Call the boat _Did You Fall from Heaven,_ it will be the perfect icebreaker.'


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 29, 2016)

more fun with B McBface ... politician winding up a civil servant ...

Civil servant tries not to say 'Boaty McBoatface'

cue some sniggers and giggles ...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 6, 2016)

'Boaty McBoatface' polar ship named after Attenborough - BBC News



> The UK's new polar research ship is to be named RRS Sir David Attenborough, after Boaty McBoatface previously topped a public vote.



Man's not dead yet, they've as good as killed him


----------



## gosub (May 6, 2016)

Anyone up for a petition to get Sir David Attenborough to change his name by deed poll?


----------



## Gromit (May 6, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 'Boaty McBoatface' polar ship named after Attenborough - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> Man's not dead yet, they've as good as killed him



I think this was a bad decision. 

The general public would have followed and supported Boaty and as a result more kids would have been inspired and led into science... oh and actually gave a damn what the boat achieved. 

I among with many other will no longer give a damn. The Richard What did what now. Who gives a shit?!

Back to science obscurity with you all. Tell us more about Brian Cox and CERN instead.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 7, 2016)

This wee ship is capable of 40 knots



TiG - Tenacity again par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## DrRingDing (May 7, 2016)

gosub said:


> Anyone up for a petition to get Sir David Attenborough to change his name by deed poll?



Has Sir David made opinion on this public yet?


----------



## sim667 (May 9, 2016)

I heard in passing they called a rib on the RRS David Attenborough, boaty mcboatface.....

Edit: Its the mini sub



> The name Boaty McBoatface will live on in the form of the ship’s remotely operated submarine, which will be dispatched from RRS Sir David Attenboroughto allow the research crew to collect data and samples from the Arctic and Antarctic.



'Boaty McBoatface' ship to be called RRS Sir David Attenborough


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 17, 2016)

This beast is docked in Southampton today, Harmony Of The Seas
The cruise ship with a 100ft slide that makes Titanic look a minnow


----------



## StoneRoad (May 17, 2016)

'kin'ell ! parking that ^^^ is going to be *fun* for someone.


----------



## T & P (May 17, 2016)

Impressive feat of engineering, but Christ... who'd want to spend a holiday in there? I bet it's less croweded in Benidorm in August.

What's the capacity of each lifeboat? Because I very much doubt 16 of those could take all the people onboard.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 17, 2016)

Have we had this yet? USS Zumwalt


----------



## Diamond (May 17, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Have we had this yet? USS Zumwalt



Commanded by Captain James Kirk


----------



## StoneRoad (May 17, 2016)

T & P said:


> Impressive feat of engineering, but Christ... who'd want to spend a holiday in there? I bet it's less croweded in Benidorm in August.
> 
> What's the capacity of each lifeboat? Because I very much doubt 16 of those could take all the people onboard.



Passenger count max is 5489 (if I recall the wiki) ... don't know crew numbers.


----------



## T & P (May 17, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> Passenger count max is 5489 (if I recall the wiki) ... don't know crew numbers.


Wow... I can't only assume there are more lifeboats stacked behind those seen hanging from the sides? Because there's no way you could fit 6k+ people in 16 of those.


----------



## mauvais (May 17, 2016)

370 people in one of those lifeboats, apparently.

So 16 - actually, there's 18 - would do it.

New 370-person mega lifeboat and davit system developed


----------



## bi0boy (May 17, 2016)

Ooops. It seems like it's one of those moments when you almost walk into someone and neither of you knows whether to go left or right or left



Result:





Major Damage to Maersk Line Ship Involved in Collision Off China - gCaptain


----------



## StoneRoad (May 17, 2016)

hope no-one was hurt.

there are rules to stop that - especially when approaching head-on, so someone can't tell port from starboard !
not to mention the modern kit, like radar ...
International Regulations for Preventing Collisions at Sea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

so both of them should have turned to starboard ...


----------



## existentialist (May 17, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> 'kin'ell ! parking that ^^^ is going to be *fun* for someone.


I went on the bridge of Ventura, which is admittedly smaller than HOTS*, and it's all video monitors and joysticks.

* corrected from Princess OTS


----------



## Sweet FA (May 17, 2016)

Indeliblelink said:


> This beast is docked in Southampton today, Harmony Of The Seas
> The cruise ship with a 100ft slide that makes Titanic look a minnow


I saw it this evening; it is almost surreally massive.


----------



## Cid (May 18, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> hope no-one was hurt.
> 
> there are rules to stop that - especially when approaching head-on, so someone can't tell port from starboard !
> not to mention the modern kit, like radar ...
> ...



The Northern one has an archipelago to starboard though. Also this is just south of Shanghai and, I imagine, fairly busy.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 18, 2016)

But you don't need to turn that far to starboard to allow passing along the portside, even with biggish ships.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 18, 2016)

Stealth Tactical Vessel 

$7.5m to spare? Then the Ghost boat could be yours - YBW


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2016)

if the cargo holds big enough zere are veys to make the cost back quick enough ennit


----------



## twentythreedom (May 18, 2016)

It reminds me of Space 1999, except it's on the sea and it's 2016


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2016)




----------



## free spirit (May 18, 2016)

sim667 said:


> I heard in passing they called a rib on the RRS David Attenborough, boaty mcboatface.....
> 
> Edit: Its the mini sub
> 
> ...


so, they're calling a submarine Boaty McBoatface despite the fact that it's a sub, not a boat? 

Obviously should have been Subby McSubface.


----------



## sim667 (May 18, 2016)

free spirit said:


> Obviously should have been Subby McSubface.



I might rename my rig this


----------



## Sweet FA (May 23, 2016)

I was on the Solent yesterday...


----------



## snadge (May 23, 2016)

Probably the most important boat ever built, Turbinia, designed and built by Charles Parsons at Wallsend, embarrased the navy fleet with it's speed in 1894, the admiralty embraced the design and the British navy had the most fearsome navy in the world, Parsons went on and built Turbine generators for the power industry and I served my time there, now owned by Siemens.








Turbinia


----------



## StoneRoad (May 23, 2016)

Very sad that the chopping in two (which happened years ago and has been "repaired" for display means that she'll never go back in her element.

However, I did manage a very close at her look a year or two ago.
TBA - Turbinia
and that included ... snadge and anyone else who is very interested.
http://www.ipernity.com/gp/312383/7474/732de82b
if I've done that right, a link to a non-public image should be there ...
(our guide knew we were taking pictures, I've got quite a few more)


----------



## Poi E (May 30, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> the blue star line
> that was 'my' ship to look out for when we used to drive past the docks when I was littleView attachment 84402


My old man sailed on her when with Blue Star. He took delivery of her and I remember him commenting on how advanced German yards were compared to British yards (she was built at Breaker Vulkan.)

His life at sea killed him early with mesothelioma.


----------



## Crispy (May 30, 2016)

Look at the size of that windscreem wiper


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 30, 2016)

pogofish said:


> Reminds me of the report from the survivors of a sinking once, recounting how they were gathered on the stern and saw their "rescue" ship loom-up out of the stormy night.
> 
> Only then did they recognise that it was their own bows, fully detached and floating past.  Hope dwindled!




May have mentioned this before, but my dad got a distress signal off west africa during the 70s- they changed course to check it out. arrived on the scene- all the crew were in lifeboats waiting to be picked up. All were Indian IIRC, all dressed in suits and ties, all their belongings ironed and folded into suitcases. Ship was well gone by this time. Turns out it was a SA Apartheid blockade runner tanker  that had flogged its cargo in SA, and the owner decided to scuttle it for the insurance to double his money. Greedy fucker


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2016)

snadge said:


> Probably the most important boat ever built, Turbinia, designed and built by Charles Parsons at Wallsend, embarrased the navy fleet with it's speed in 1894, the admiralty embraced the design and the British navy had the most fearsome navy in the world, Parsons went on and built Turbine generators for the power industry and I served my time there, now owned by Siemens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Authentic steampunk


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 30, 2016)

From the Mersey Ferry today 


 
Crosby beach yesterday 
 
Tug on the Mersey 

RNLI Shed in New Brighton 


ive been in boat heaven this week with a last minute sail in the Solent boats galore and then a trip to Liverpool and New Brighton which has brought these boaty snaps


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 4, 2016)

A  large cruise ship loses the thrusters vs wind battle while attempting to dock


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 4, 2016)

ouch !

needs some fenders ...
(says the one who backed into the dolphin in a sealock a couple of weekends ago)


----------



## Saratoga (Jun 6, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> However, the last in service pure pulling lifeboat was in Whitby until 1957.



Which I have towed on its own dedicated trailer from North Wales to Whitby some years back behind a Range Rover Classic V8 Auto 

A memorable experience


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 6, 2016)

Sorry, No, that was the "William Riley" !
- the other (restored) pulling lifeboat that had been in Porthmadog. I'm sure that I had a photo of that return trip ...


The last pulling boat in service (still in the museum at Whitby) is the "Robert and Ellen Robson", which was built in 1918, had ten oarsmen out of a crew of thirteen, and was finally taken out of service in 1957.


----------



## Saratoga (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm mobile and can't provide higher resolution images from here but the images are here :  - Google Image Search


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 7, 2016)

Yeah, that's the "William Riley" - I had forgotten that "gallery" on f*****r as I don't go there now.


----------



## Saratoga (Jun 8, 2016)

I still have my photo collection on Flickr, and use it when I can, use it when I get round photography again. I should really do it, as it is suitably therapeutic. However it is currently a place I can use to host images to show off techniques to friends learning photography.

The trip to North Wales taking that out was rather unique. It took longer than expected due to  complications outside my control. But I am glad I had the opportunity to help friends.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 8, 2016)

I use Ipernity to host my images ... I moved over in 2013.

Glad you enjoyed your contact with "William Riley"  - the boat is still raising funds for the RNLI, and travelling around the country.


----------



## Saratoga (Jun 8, 2016)

Unfortunately the people that towed it from Whitby to North Wales were in a defender and adjusted the nose wait to suit them.

And when we had to take it from North Wales to Whitby, it was set up wrong for the range Rover. It was too heavy to adjust, and subsequently we could not manage more than 40 miles an hour for the duration of the trip. Thank God for cruise control.

We all have our own preferences for photo hosting, but I've managed okay with Flickr, and I'll probably stick with it.

As for the William Riley, if I had the opportunity to again it might be interesting but I would make sure that it was correctly set up before going.

Or I could just attach it behind an articulated Lorry, of which I have licenses for anyway.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## sim667 (Jun 9, 2016)

I tried to visit the SS Concha which sank in 1897 on Sunday. Unfortunately visibility was less than a meter, so I gave up.

Can't find any photos of it though 

WRECKSITE - CONCHA CARGO SHIP 1878-1897


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 12, 2016)

Shipmap.org


----------



## A380 (Aug 12, 2016)

America's Cup then and now.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 1, 2016)

British Railways ferries


----------



## jusali (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## A380 (Sep 14, 2016)

Great Ships, shit owner:











Think the next one MAY be pixels...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2016)

A380 said:


> Great Ships, shit owner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That thing rolled up in town the other day, think it looks rubbish.


----------



## A380 (Sep 14, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> That thing rolled up in town the other day, think it looks rubbish.








I think it looks striking, not sure if I like or hate the way it looks.

Certain I hate everything it stands for though (Motor Yacht A that is not Belfast...)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2016)

Reminds me a seagull with hemorrhoids.


----------



## A380 (Sep 14, 2016)

Reproduction 16th century Galley in the Barcelona Maritime Museum:


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 22, 2016)

Looks alright in this pic to me - slick.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 22, 2016)

It's a deck too high and has an obnoxiously long nose.


----------



## Cid (Sep 23, 2016)

Duck with an underbite.


----------



## Cid (Sep 23, 2016)

Six eyed crocodile wearing a hat with two rows of sequins.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 23, 2016)

It looks like a sex toy.


----------



## Saratoga (Sep 23, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> It looks like a sex toy.


It's a bit sharp for one of those isn't it


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 23, 2016)

Apparently it's sprung a leak 'Starship Enterprise' $4 billion destroyer USS Zumwalt springs a leak


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It's a deck too high and has an obnoxiously long nose.



Damn Jooz with their long noses!!!


----------



## T & P (Sep 23, 2016)

Although I'm sure the new shape helps reduce their radar signature somewhat, I can't believe a ship can be made stealthy enough to avoid any modern radar system/ anti ship missile. What are the stats on such ships?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 23, 2016)

Ethereal 

http://threesheetsnw.com/files/2011/06/ethereal1.jpg

Owner wrote my favourite Unix editor back in the day (before he founded Sun, sold it to Oracle and spent the proceeds on fancy eco-yachts)


----------



## kebabking (Sep 23, 2016)

T & P said:


> Although I'm sure the new shape helps reduce their radar signature somewhat, I can't believe a ship can be made stealthy enough to avoid any modern radar system/ anti ship missile. What are the stats on such ships?



i doubt you'll find any for very good reasons - and to save the USN a great deal of embarrassment: the Zumwalts have been a disaster in terms of both design/build and project management. 

in some ways its a familar story - they've not designed/built a new class of destroyers in 30 years, and everyone who was involved in designing the previous class (the Arliegh Burkes) has long since retired and so the institutional knowledge has dissapeared. as a result the ships are a bit of a mess. 32 were planned, 29 of them have been cancelled...

the 'stealthiness' is limited - as its going to be with something made with 15,000 tons of steel - but its effective enough to be worth doing. you will find them on radar, but you'll have to get a lot closer and use a lot more RF energy to do it - that makes searching for them far more resource intensive and time consuming, it means an enemy becomes a great deal more vunerable as they prepare to launch, and it may well mean that an enemy aircraft has to carry more fuel, and therefore less missiles, to find it and then reach it.

having cancelled the Zumwalt class the USN has re-opened the production line of the ship they were supposed to replace, the Arliegh Burkes. where USN ship design goes from there is anyones guess...


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 29, 2016)

Damage to the battleship HMS King George V after collision with the HMS Punjabi on 17 MAY 1942


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 2, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Damage to the battleship HMS King George V after collision with the HMS Punjabi on 17 MAY 1942



That'll buff right out


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 2, 2016)

A380 said:


> Great Ships, shit owner:



A submarine with a swimming pool?


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 3, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> A submarine with a swimming pool?


There comes a point, when you're so wealthy, that chocolate fireguard becomes financially viable.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 4, 2016)

A380 said:


> America's Cup then and now.



Extreme Sailing Series > Americas Cup






Hydrofoils 











Pitchpoling  but also painful.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 4, 2016)

Pitchpoled a Hobie Cat once - leeward bow dug in and flipped


----------



## sim667 (Oct 4, 2016)

I split one in two by pitchpoling it when I was about 14-15.....

I wasn't particularly popular with the holiday company to say the least. 


My main aim for next spring is to get my cat back in the water, otherwise its going to get sold I think.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 5, 2016)

I've never sailed Hobbie Cats, but there are a group that sail out of Tynemouth (a chap from one place I used to work at used to spend a lot of time there). I watched them having a "good time" one Saturday afternoon, between them and the toppers & lasers, there was usually at least one in a "non-optimum orientation". The two club safety boats were zipping about all the time, eventually towing one hobbie back to the beach for some tlc. At one point the local lifeboat crew came around - they were out training with their inflatables - to join in. No emergency, just a lot of gusty wind and an opportunity to be friendly ...


----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> I've never sailed Hobbie Cats, but there are a group that sail out of Tynemouth (a chap from one place I used to work at used to spend a lot of time there). I watched them having a "good time" one Saturday afternoon, between them and the toppers & lasers, there was usually at least one in a "non-optimum orientation". The two club safety boats were zipping about all the time, eventually towing one hobbie back to the beach for some tlc. At one point the local lifeboat crew came around - they were out training with their inflatables - to join in. No emergency, just a lot of gusty wind and an opportunity to be friendly ...



They're great fun to sail, but can be hard to stop them rounding up...... that said there's not much like flat water, a strong steady wind, a broad reach and flying a hull.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm booked to dive on the SS Bristum a week on saturday






Sank by an air raid, she's sitting just off the South Coast, on a reef, only about 10 metres deep.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 16, 2016)

twentythreedom's new yacht ?


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 16, 2016)

yeuch ! ^^^ that's one ugly "yacht" ... especially the bows on view.

someone has a lot of money to spend.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 16, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> yeuch ! ^^^ that's one ugly "yacht" ... especially the bows on view.
> 
> someone has a lot of money to spend.



Quarter of a billion pounds, so rumours have it.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 16, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Quarter of a billion pounds, so rumours have it.



Any idea whose money it is?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 16, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Any idea whose money it is?



The Russian people's, I'd imagine.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 16, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The Russian people's, I'd imagine.



Ha, yes, good point. In whose bank account is the expropriated money currently resting, I wonder?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 17, 2016)

His name is Andrey Igorevich Melnichenko, also owns the fugly boat at the top of the page.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 17, 2016)

A touch sensitive sheet of black glass, you say! What devilry!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 17, 2016)

mauvais said:


> A touch sensitive sheet of black glass, you say! What devilry!




Or, "i-Pad" as it is otherwise known.


----------



## T & P (Oct 21, 2016)

So anyone on the East/ South East coast watching the Russian fleet at the moment?


----------



## 2hats (Oct 21, 2016)

Tug accompanying the Admiral Kuznetsov (its engines are not too reliable):
 
though it appears to have disabled AIS a few hours ago.


----------



## T & P (Oct 21, 2016)

Well that takes the shine off a bit this supposedly fearsome task foce, doesn't it?  Perhaps the the Royal Navy needn't have bothered shadowing the Russian fleet.

ETA: I've just watched some footage of the aircraft carrier on Sky News... that's an awful lot of black smoke being produced by the engines. I don't think that ship would pass a UK MOT with such emissions...

Russian warships sail down English Channel


----------



## dylanredefined (Oct 21, 2016)

T & P said:


> Well that takes the shine off a bit this supposedly fearsome task foce, doesn't it?  Perhaps the the Royal Navy needn't have bothered shadowing the Russian fleet.
> 
> ETA: I've just watched some footage of the aircraft carrier on Sky News... that's an awful lot of black smoke being produced by the engines. I don't think that ship would pass a UK MOT with such emissions...
> 
> Russian warships sail down English Channel



 Well we don't have that many fishing boats now still better safe than sorryhttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dogger_Bank_incident


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 21, 2016)

The aircraft carrier has a tug boat in permanent attendance cos it breaks down a lot


----------



## 2hats (Oct 21, 2016)

Passed Folkestone about half an hour ago.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> The aircraft carrier has a tug boat in permanent attendance cos it breaks down a lot




MASSIVE set of jump-leads.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 21, 2016)

I might go and intercept them later on, lovely day for a sail down here


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> I might go and intercept them later on, lovely day for a sail down here



My dad has just passed the Nab, he's heading out for a nosey!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 21, 2016)

Does it run on coal or something?.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 21, 2016)

dylanredefined said:


> Well we don't have that many fishing boats now still better safe than sorry Dogger Bank incident - Wikipedia



'kin 'ell - I never knew that, what a carry on.
twentythreedom - make sure you've got a tin 'at and flak jacket on !  

and those images ... I thought that smoke screens would be ineffective against radar   ...


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 21, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> My dad has just passed the Nab, he's heading out for a nosey!


The Ruskies are there already?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> The Ruskies are there already?



No, his boat has cruises at the giddy speed of 6kts, by the IoW the East-West lane is about 11 miles out, might take him most of the day to get there!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 21, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> might take him most of the day to get there!


this is how we won the cold war  slow and steady old chaps


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 21, 2016)

That is a giddy speed - t'Miller does about 4 1/2 knots with a following wind !

(unlike the Tyne class lifeboat's 17 ...)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> That is a giddy speed - t'Miller does about 4 1/2 knots with a following wind !
> 
> (unlike the Tyne class lifeboat's 17 ...)



It does 6 at full sail, or 6 with the engines on. Full sail + engines still = 6


----------



## kebabking (Oct 21, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does it run on coal or something?.



I think it runs on old car tyres...

One one of the few occasions it manages to get out of port it sailed down the west coast of Ireland and left an oil slick so large that the Irish Navy initially thought a ship had gone down.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 21, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It does 6 at full sail, or 6 with the engines on. Full sail + engines still = 6


Displacement vessels are limited by max hull speed (square root of waterline length in feet multiplied by 1.35)

What boat is it?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 22, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> What boat is it?



Das Bahn vater boot:


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 22, 2016)

stole from the facebopok dover marina page


----------



## A380 (Oct 22, 2016)

At least they've got a fucking aircraft carrier. Still why would a country stuck on an an island with most food and fuel coming in by sea want one of those anyway?


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 22, 2016)

Almost looks like it's steam powered


----------



## HAL9000 (Oct 22, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> stole from the facebopok dover marina page
> 
> View attachment 94251 View attachment 94252 View attachment 94253 View attachment 94254
> View attachment 94255View attachment 94256



looks like it has a camper van bolted on the deck 






Snaggy - easy screenshots


----------



## mauvais (Oct 22, 2016)

They've even stuck the star on wonky.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 24, 2016)

A380 said:


> At least they've got a fucking aircraft carrier. Still why would a country stuck on an an island with most food and fuel coming in by sea want one of those anyway?



we've got an aircraft carrier - its just that ours is a rotary wing aircraft carrier rather than a fixed wing aircraft carrier...

don't be too impressed, _Kutnezsov _is a vessel who's capability is crippled by a fundamental design flaw: she is too short. she is so short that while her MiG-29 FULCRUM and SU-33 FLANKER's can take off and land, they can only do so when unencumbered by things like fuel and weapons...

so, when you see a USN carrier you'll see F/A-18's taking off from the Persian Gulf with full internal fuel, external fuel tanks, bombs, missiles, ECM and ISTAR pods and they'll do the best part of a 1800 mile round trip to bomb the crap out of IS up near the Turkish border - on the other hand, when you see one of _Kutnezsov's _FLANKER's taking off it will carry a pair of lightweight air-to-air missiles, no external fuel, and problably not even full internal fuel. it will fly around the carrier group twice and then land with about a pint of fuel left in its tanks.

looks good, fuck all use.


----------



## A380 (Oct 24, 2016)

kebabking said:


> we've got an aircraft carrier - its just that ours is a rotary wing aircraft carrier rather than a fixed wing aircraft carrier...
> 
> don't be too impressed, _Kutnezsov _is a vessel who's capability is crippled by a fundamental design flaw: she is too short. she is so short that while her MiG-29 FULCRUM and SU-33 FLANKER's can take off and land, they can only do so when unencumbered by things like fuel and weapons...
> 
> ...



I'll grant you HMS Ocean, the Mighty O, helicopter landing ship. But we only call it a carrier because we don't have fixed wing naval aviation any more. The Queen Elizabeth and Prince of Wales (If we ever commission the PoW) might give us that again. Although the way the F35 is going the aircraft might be French (unless they tell us to fuck off now).

Still at least we have our own maritime patrol aircraft and a robust attack submarine fleet, oh hang on....


----------



## T & P (Oct 24, 2016)

They do have plans for a _proper_ aircraft carrier, but as with all Russian military projects, it remains unclear when, if ever, it will see the light of day


Project 23000E - Wikipedia


----------



## kebabking (Oct 24, 2016)

A380 said:


> I'll grant you HMS Ocean, the Mighty O, helicopter landing ship. But we only call it a carrier because we don't have fixed wing naval aviation any more. The Queen Elizabeth and Prince of Wales (If we ever commission the PoW) might give us that again. Although the way the F35 is going the aircraft might be French (unless they tell us to fuck off now).
> 
> Still at least we have our own maritime patrol aircraft and a robust attack submarine fleet, oh hang on....



the O boat _is_ a carrier though, and its been used in the strike role - as a concept how is making stuff in Libya go 'bang' with an AH-64 from _Ocean _in the Med different to making stuff go 'bang' on the FI with a Harrier from _Hermes _in the South Atlantic?

F-35 is _now_ going well, it'll be ready when QE is ready to take them - RAF and RN crews are already flying them in the US, and 617 sqn will be moving out there nect year to begin the initial operating capability process. the first UK F-35 detachment will sail on QE in 2018, and we'll have a full working QE and F-35 capability in 2019/20. the plan is for both QE and PoW to be commisioned, and the RN has been funded to man both carriers.

i'm not going to argue that every decision has been brilliant, or that we don't have massive gaps caused by idiocy and penny-pinching, or that where we are is the product of some fantastic master plan, but truth is that by 2020 we'll be back on the road of being a naval superpower - and by 2025 we'll be second only to the USN.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 24, 2016)

How come Russia only has one carrier and it's a pile of wank? Would have thought they'd be able to afford a number of them and be shiny and new (bang an oligarch in the slammer and nick his cash, one carrier fully funded), so why ilwhen Putin is supposedly set on world domination is his navy so shit?


----------



## mauvais (Oct 24, 2016)

They had a few more but they sold them to various tinpot states, like China, who basically use it as a lifesize Haynes manual for building your own carrier instead of putting it into actual service.


----------



## dylanredefined (Oct 24, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> How come Russia only has one carrier and it's a pile of wank? Would have thought they'd be able to afford a number of them and be shiny and new (bang an oligarch in the slammer and nick his cash, one carrier fully funded), so why ilwhen Putin is supposedly set on world domination is his navy so shit?



 Not really ever been a naval power and have no real use for a carrier. When your enemy is the US navy playing catch up is next to impossible. Never going to beat the US navy in a carrier battle hence this. Kirov battlecruiser





 Sail towards American carriers and lob missiles at it while shooting down waves of planes coming towards it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 24, 2016)

As an aside and on track with the thread, some years ago was sailing from Hythe to Cowes after dark and upon entering the Solent there was a brilliantly lit up ship to the east. We carried on to Cowes and the pub, the next morning we sailed out of Cowes and headed towards what we'd decided must be a cruise ship. Was the Dwight D Eisenhower. Far too big to fit in to Portsmouth harbour, had a fleet of smaller ships moored around it, stank of kerosene, we turned around and went to Lymington for dinner...


----------



## sim667 (Oct 25, 2016)

sim667 said:


> I'm booked to dive on the SS Bristum a week on saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't happen.... Bad weather


----------



## oneflewover (Oct 25, 2016)

dylanredefined said:


> Kirov battlecruiser



As warships go, that's not a bad looking ship.


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 25, 2016)

My late dad's ship (HMS Juno) got rammed by it back in the very early '80s when they were patrolling in the Arctic, or so he claimed. Unless that's a different Kirov.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 25, 2016)

mojo pixy said:


> My late dad's ship (HMS Juno) got rammed by it back in the very early '80s when they were patrolling in the Arctic, or so he claimed. Unless that's a different Kirov.


Might have been the original Kirov (of the class) but that's been languishing in a shipyard since an accident with its nuclear power plant some years ago. The photo above is probably of the Pyotr Velikiy (there are only a couple in that class that are currently serviceable; a second one also suffered a damaging reactor accident).


----------



## MikeMcc (Oct 25, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> As warships go, that's not a bad looking ship.


Looks like something from EAs Red Alert games!


----------



## MikeMcc (Oct 25, 2016)

2hats said:


> Might have been the original Kirov (of the class) but that's been languishing in a shipyard since an accident with its nuclear power plant some years ago. The photo above is probably of the Pyotr Velikiy (there are only a couple in that class that are currently serviceable; a second one also suffered a damaging reactor accident).


Definitely the Peter the Great (183 on the image, though wiki is saying it should be 099)

Russian battlecruiser Pyotr Velikiy - Wikipedia


----------



## Lancman (Oct 25, 2016)

The earlier Kirov's were very good looking as well, for their time. They were Italian designed and it showed.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 26, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does it run on coal or something?.



It runs on bunker oil like most other ships. Black smoke like that is a product of unburnt fuel particles usually due to incorrect air/fuel mixture or inadequate combustion temperatures.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 26, 2016)

T & P said:


> They do have plans for a _proper_ aircraft carrier, but as with all Russian military projects, it remains unclear when, if ever, it will see the light of day
> 
> 
> Project 23000E - Wikipedia


I know fuck all about aircraft carriers but even I can see that when they take off those two planes are going to crash into each other.

Dumb Russians.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 26, 2016)

DownwardDog said:


> It runs on bunker oil like most other ships. Black smoke like that is a product of unburnt fuel particles usually due to incorrect air/fuel mixture or inadequate combustion temperatures.




It doesn't seem to get a very good MPG either, stopping in Cueta for more fuel.

Which is very odd, what with Cueta being part of Spain, a member of NATO and this ship being, well Russian.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 26, 2016)

That (the mpg point) reminds me ...
Back in the late 1960s, the Navy used to do goodwill / recruitment visits to schools.
We got an early SeaKing and senior officer (etc) off the Ark Royal. After all the jollification we had a chance to ask questions ... one wag (not me !) asked what her full economy was like. The reply was "a gallon a fathom at flank speed" ... they got that thrashing across to Belize after topping up from their oiler (tanker) which followed, rather more slowly.
I don't think the Admiral K will be getting that, especially smoking as much as it has been, maybe that tug is more than just an escort.


----------



## oneflewover (Oct 26, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It doesn't seem to get a very good MPG either, stopping in Cueta for more fuel.
> 
> Which is very odd, what with Cueta being part of Spain, a member of NATO and this ship being, well Russian.



Think of the Nectar points filling that up.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 26, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> Think of the Nectar points filling that up.



Them Ruskies look like the sort of fellas who'll drive off without paying. Think I would too if I had a load of Migs sat there, wtf would the Spanish do about it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 26, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Cueta being part of Spain, a member of NATO and this ship being, well Russian.


When Ivan comes calling to port you don't turn down his money. Apparently the minister of something in spain said the decision would be reviewed which means 'lol we shall just refuel them'


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 26, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> When Ivan comes calling to port you don't turn down his money. Apparently the minister of something in spain said the decision would be reviewed which means 'lol we shall just refuel them'



Bet the sailors rob the shop of all the grot mags and polo mints too.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> How come Russia only has one carrier and it's a pile of wank? Would have thought they'd be able to afford a number of them and be shiny and new (bang an oligarch in the slammer and nick his cash, one carrier fully funded), so why ilwhen Putin is supposedly set on world domination is his navy so shit?



Could be worse could be building 2 shiny new aircraft carriers whilst having no planes that can take off from em


*shrugs*


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 26, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> When Ivan comes calling to port you don't turn down his money. Apparently the minister of something in spain said the decision would be reviewed which means 'lol we shall just refuel them'


They're not refuelling them now apparently.


----------



## Chz (Oct 27, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Almost looks like it's steam powered


Because it is.


----------



## gosub (Oct 27, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> That (the mpg point) reminds me ...
> Back in the late 1960s, the Navy used to do goodwill / recruitment visits to schools.
> We got an early SeaKing and senior officer (etc) off the Ark Royal. After all the jollification we had a chance to ask questions ... one wag (not me !) asked what her full economy was like. The reply was "a gallon a fathom at flank speed" ... they got that thrashing across to Belize after topping up from their oiler (tanker) which followed, rather more slowly.
> I don't think the Admiral K will be getting that, especially smoking as much as it has been, maybe that tug is more than just an escort.


Quite a good book on that


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 27, 2016)

Chz said:


> Because it is.



I was going to write "almost looks like it's powered through boiling water by the firing of coal" but I thought there might not be someone like you.


----------



## Chz (Oct 27, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I was going to write "almost looks like it's powered through boiling water by the firing of coal" but I thought there might not be someone like you.


Change coal to fossil fuel and you're spot on. 

You say that as if oil-fired turbine ships weren't considered to be "steam-powered" back in the day. They were. And it's quite rare in anything modern. Modern gas turbines use air instead of steam to drive the turbine.

To put it another way, Kuznetsov uses pre-WW2 tech as a prime mover. Of course, that _should_ make it reliable. Which it ain't. I mean the US had worked out oil-fired, steam-driven turbines powering a turbo-electric drive back before the end of the first world war, for heaven's sake...

Now if we were talking about the Kirovs and their nuclear powered steam turbines, then you could argue I'm being a pedantic git.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 27, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> They're not refuelling them now apparently.



It will be interesting to see where they take on fuel from, or indeed how hard the carrier group can work if they don't take fuel on - aircraft doing a conventional take-off need all the help they can get in order to get in the air, so the carrier would be looking to get as close to 30+ knots as possible when they are doing Air Ops, and 30+ knots burns a lot of fuel...

I don't know how keen the Russians will be about having her dock in Syria, so I assume that her tanker ships will be going back and forth to Syria to keep the fleet topped up with Four Star.

Nice of them to park up near Cyprus so we can watch them as closely as possible...


----------



## 2hats (Oct 27, 2016)

They appear to be dawdling off the coast of Morocco for the time being. Both the oiler and tug that have been accompanying them have been loitering around there for the last day or so at least:
 
AIS movements might suggest that extra tankers may be being dispatched from the Baltic and Black Seas and they are perhaps waiting for them.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 27, 2016)

2hats said:


> They appear to be dawdling off the coast of Morocco for the time being. Both the oiler and tug that have been accompanying them have been loitering around there for the last day or so at least:
> View attachment 94463
> AIS movements might suggest that extra tankers may be being dispatched from the Baltic and Black Seas and they are perhaps waiting for them.


That's a lot of trouble to go to if they weren't planning on upsetting NATO when they get to Syria


----------



## A380 (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 30, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> How come Russia only has one carrier and it's a pile of wank? ?



Because carrier aviation is extremely difficult and expensive. Russia has a GDP similar to South Korea or Australia and can't afford to do it properly or even adequately. There are no economies of scale from doing it with a single ship and tiny fleets of unique aircraft types (Su-33K, MiG-29K).


----------



## 2hats (Nov 9, 2016)

NOTAM issued for Russian Navy exercises ("training flights and rocket firings") east of Cyprus, active 10-15 and 17-22 November (though some Russian news outlets suggest a cruise missile strike on Syria during Wednesday).





The Russian carrier group is almost certainly around there as one sailor has been posting selfies on Twitter from that area.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 10, 2016)

2hats said:


> The Russian carrier group is almost certainly around there...




After careful analysis I think I've found it...


----------



## HAL9000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Quest tv 'built from disaster, Sunday 13th at 10pm.   Safety systems and safer ship designs

TV Listings | Quest TV


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 16, 2016)

The world's largest hovercraft. I guess it's not a ship as they have flights rather than voyages but whatevs:


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 18, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> After careful analysis I think I've found it...
> 
> View attachment 95270



You hit my aircraft carrier....

My go.......G6.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 18, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> The world's largest hovercraft. I guess it's not a ship as they have flights rather than voyages but whatevs:
> 
> View attachment 95589



Not exactly subtle, is it? Guessing it's an American thing?


----------



## mauvais (Nov 18, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not exactly subtle, is it? Guessing it's an American thing?


Soviet/Russian.

Spoils a few peoples' Baltic beach holidays every so often.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 18, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Soviet/Russian.
> 
> Spoils a few peoples' Baltic beach holidays every so often.





Oh yeah, here's the Sherman's effort...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not exactly subtle, is it? Guessing it's an American thing?


Russian engineering. We put a giant tank on a hovercraft because fuck you


----------



## Sirena (Nov 18, 2016)

Remember the Titanic?  Here it is compared to a modern cruise ship


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 18, 2016)

It's all the same in the end though...


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Nov 19, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Soviet/Russian.
> 
> Spoils a few peoples' Baltic beach holidays every so often.




I may be wrong but that doesnt look any bigger than the Seaspeed SRN4's that used to do the cross channel run pre Chunnel


----------



## 19sixtysix (Nov 20, 2016)

SikhWarrioR said:


> I may be wrong but that doesnt look any bigger than the Seaspeed SRN4's that used to do the cross channel run pre Chunnel



I thought the same but wiki says "The stretched SR.N4s (Super-4's) became the world's largest hovercraft, holding this title until the Russian Zubr class LCAC hovercrafts' arrival early in the 21st century."


----------



## spliff (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## bi0boy (Dec 12, 2016)

America's first iron-clad warships, used in the civil war on the Mississippi

The USS Cairo, the first ship ever to be sunk by a remoetly operated mine, sunk in 1862:


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 15, 2016)

Haruna in 1914 and in 1935. Loving all that shit they added on:


----------



## Chz (Dec 15, 2016)

Oh yeah, the IJN went nuts with their masts. Fuso is insane.






The Kongo sisters are well pretty in comparison.

Edit: Compare a Fuso in as-built condition:


----------



## oneflewover (Dec 23, 2016)

Our new carriers are going to be big. Didn't realise how big.


----------



## oneflewover (Dec 23, 2016)

nope, didn't work. Video from twitter.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 10, 2017)

pedal power houseboat.......


----------



## Sirena (Jan 21, 2017)

3-masted barque 'Penang' in dry dock at Millwall 1932 ,London


----------



## A380 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Poi E (Jan 21, 2017)

oneflewover said:


> Our new carriers are going to be big. Didn't realise how big.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 25, 2017)

Not strictly a ship, but my dive club is hoping our license to dive the A1 submarine will come through. Its English Heritage protected








> *HMS A1* was the Royal Navy's first British-designed submarine, and their first to suffer fatal casualties.
> 
> She was the lead ship of the first British A-class submarines (a second, much different A-class appeared towards the end of the Second World War), and the only one to have a single bow torpedo tube. She was actually sunk twice: first in 1904 when she became the first submarine casualty, with the loss of all hands; however, she was recovered, but sank again in 1911, this time when she was unmanned. The wreck was discovered in 1989 and is now a protected wreck.[3]



HMS A1 - Wikipedia


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 25, 2017)

sim667 said:


> Not strictly a ship, but my dive club is hoping our license to dive the A1 submarine will come through. Its English Heritage protected
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There's a WW2 tank in the sea near there too.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> There's a WW2 tank in the sea near there too.



I'm going to dive the Far Mulberry next month, which is the remains of a floating Mulberry Harbour.

There's all sorts of wrecks smattered along the South Coast. 

I might try and see if I can do HMT Pine with the club too....... but at the moment it looks like I'm diving every weekend, and I may need a break, especially as my ears tend to be utter arseholes.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 29, 2017)

It's not really ship porn but it's interesting to see the Finns playing chicken with an icebreaker.  1920s


----------



## coley (Jan 30, 2017)

oneflewover said:


> Our new carriers are going to be big. Didn't realise how big.


All that money, sunk by a cheap underwater drone


----------



## coley (Jan 30, 2017)

A380 said:


>


How those things don't capsize is beyond me?


----------



## coley (Jan 30, 2017)

dylanredefined said:


> Well we don't have that many fishing boats now still better safe than sorryhttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dogger_Bank_incident


Never heard of that, ta.


----------



## coley (Jan 30, 2017)

A380 said:


> I think it looks striking, not sure if I like or hate the way it looks.
> 
> Certain I hate everything it stands for though (Motor Yacht A that is not Belfast...)


HMS BELFAST, right a bit, down a bit, FIRE, lovely memories of thon old bugger, had the chance to have the run of her while she was being decommissioned.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 31, 2017)

dylanredefined said:


> Well we don't have that many fishing boats now still better safe than sorryhttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dogger_Bank_incident


Dogger you say?

BBC Radio 4 - Radio 4 in Four, Why we love the Shipping Forecast


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2017)

coley said:


> How those things don't capsize is beyond me?



Water is heavy and containers are mostly full of air.


----------



## coley (Jan 31, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Water is heavy and containers are mostly full of air.


Aye, but the draught looks small compared to the height and the area exposed to high winds, obviously minds much smarter than mine have it all figured out, but if does look ready to topple over


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2017)

Also the photo is a bit deceiving. It looks like a "normal" hull shape that tapers gently to the bow and stern but it's really mostly rectangular. Wide and flat. Like a double decker bus.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 31, 2017)

coley said:


> How those things don't capsize is beyond me?



Ballast tanks, no?


----------



## A380 (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## bi0boy (Feb 5, 2017)

I never realised ship wrecks were so common. There used to be British ships going down with the loss of crew every day. Sometimes a lot more.

For example on 31st October 1823 the weather must have been a bit shit, because there were 152 British ship wrecks on that one day


----------



## Cid (Feb 5, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> I never realised ship wrecks were so common. There used to be British ships going down with the loss of crew every day. Sometimes a lot more.
> 
> For example on 31st October 1823 the weather must have been a bit shit, because there were 152 British ship wrecks on that one day



Some hints...

Casquets lighthouses - Wikipedia
The climate of London, deduced from meteorological observations, Volume 3
A site of weather data from 1700-1849 (ctrl+f 1823).

The meteorological observations book says that the wind was north-easterly, which would explain why Grimsby and Cleethorpes are quite heavily featured... The east coast would be a lee shore.

Imagine being on _the Neptune,_ last leg of the journey from Rio de Janeiro to Hamburg. Although I suppose you'd anticipate it being a difficult bit.


----------



## T & P (Feb 5, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> I never realised ship wrecks were so common. There used to be British ships going down with the loss of crew every day. Sometimes a lot more.
> 
> For example on 31st October 1823 the weather must have been a bit shit, because there were 152 British ship wrecks on that one day


Your post made me wonder how many shipwrecks there might have been in human history. A quick search reveals that UNESCO estimates the number to be three million


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 16, 2017)

Here is interesting. Just went for a stroll around the marina. This boat has been docked here for months and I have often wondered. Just met the owner, or captain, or summat - Russian. I don't understand a word of Russian and he doesn't do English, but... it is about 70 years old and One of just Four built (all are surviving). Shit webcam photo. The hull is wood, the rest is 100% aluminium.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 16, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> I never realised ship wrecks were so common. There used to be British ships going down with the loss of crew every day. Sometimes a lot more.
> 
> For example on 31st October 1823 the weather must have been a bit shit, because there were 152 British ship wrecks on that one day



Someone told me that there are at least 300 wrecks around the Farne Islands !

This tremendous loss of life was the stimulus for Sir William Hillary to found, in 1824, the _National Institution for the Preservation of Life from Shipwreck_, better known today as the Royal National Lifeboat Institution.

E2A - the development of the Admiralty Harbours of Refuge (like the one at Peterhead) was also, at least partially, as a result of the realisation that this loss of life should be regarded as unacceptable.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 16, 2017)

StoneRoad said:


> Someone told me that there are at least 300 wrecks around the Farne Islands !
> 
> This tremendous loss of life was the stimulus for Sir William Hillary to found, in 1824, the _National Institution for the Preservation of Life from Shipwreck_, better known today as the Royal National Lifeboat Institution.



There's thousands of wrecks around the UK coast, granted a lot of them there's not much left.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 20, 2017)

Oh, dear !
Gibraltar seizes Russian's superyacht over German debt claim - BBC News


----------



## oneflewover (Feb 20, 2017)

StoneRoad said:


> Oh, dear !
> Gibraltar seizes Russian's superyacht over German debt claim - BBC News



Probably done on the grounds of good taste


----------



## pogofish (Feb 22, 2017)

This one is currently up on bricks at the local ship repairer:






The MV Finlaggan - One of the new CalMac ferries with a not to stellar rep for reliability.


----------



## tedsplitter (Feb 22, 2017)

www.marinetraffic.com is good for a nosey


----------



## Chz (Feb 22, 2017)

HMS Warspite, perhaps the most decorated ship of all time, refuses to go to the scrapyard and beaches herself on the way there.
Cornwall, Summer 1947.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 2, 2017)

RIP Stellar Daisy, hope all crew are recovered

VLOC sinks in the South Atlantic -


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## twentythreedom (May 8, 2017)

> Though they weigh as much as 60,000 tons, the massive semi-submersible oil rigs dotting the Gulf of Mexico can still sink when faced with a hurricane's onslaught. And there's only one way to pull the rigs' 7,500 ton decks off the seafloor after such a catastrophe—with America's heaviest-lifting ship, the VB


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 13, 2017)

Well look what i woke up to this morning, just anchored there in the  bay!


----------



## Lancman (May 13, 2017)

They did well to put a tripping line on that anchor.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 13, 2017)

Lady and Little M visited Whitehaven for a couple of days (7th May 2017) - getting her into the marina was "interesting" ...

(pics / link  to follow, when I've uploaded them to Ipernity)


----------



## pogofish (Jun 12, 2017)

I saw this ship sail out of the rainy gloom and into a glorious sunny evening south of Aberdeen last night. For a while I'd been seeing it through the murk and thinking that the Orkney/Shetland ferry was going the wrong way!  






The MS Berlin - a fine looking "small" cruise ship but I don't think its on a cruise just now as it seems to have spent most of today going round in circles a few miles off Arbroath.

A couple of weeks back it was the Caribbean Princess sailing into the sunset in the Moray Firth after putting out of Invergordon.  Even at a few miles distance, that ship was big!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 12, 2017)

One of these was in Weymouth Bay last week meeting a fast RIB that zoomed out from Portland Harbour and dropped or picked up something / someone  

They do look quite cool imo 

Type 45 destroyer 

 

The gadgets sound pretty hardcore tbf


Sensors and
processing systems:

SAMPSON multi-function air tracking radar (Type 1045)
S1850M 3-D air surveillance radar (Type 1046)
Raytheon Integrated Bridge and Navigation System
2 × Raytheon AHRS INS
(MINS 2)
2 × Raytheon I-band Radar
(Type 1047)
1 × Raytheon E/F-band Radar
(Type 1048)[10]
Ultra Electronics Series 2500 Electro-Optical Gun Control System (EOGCS)[11]
Ultra Electronics SML Technologies radar tracking system
Ultra Electronics/EDO MFS-7000 sonar
Electronic warfare
& decoys:

UAT Mod 2.0 (2.1 planned)[12]
AN/SSQ-130 Ship Signal Exploitation Equipment (SSEE) Increment F cryptologic exploitation system [13]
Seagnat
Naval Decoy IDS300
Surface Ship Torpedo Defence
Armament:

Anti-air missiles:

Sea Viper air defence system, with a 48-cell Sylver A50 VLS, for mix of up to 48:
Aster 15 missiles (range 1.7–30 km)
Aster 30 missiles (range 3–120 km)

Anti-ship missiles:

2 × quad Harpoon launchers[N 2]

Guns:

1 × BAE 4.5 inch Mk 8 naval gun
2 × Oerlikon 30 mm guns
2 × Phalanx CIWS
2 × Miniguns
6 × General purpose machine guns

Aircraft carried:

1–2 × Wildcat, armed with:

4 × anti ship missiles, _or_
2 × anti submarine torpedoes

_or_
1 × Westland Merlin,[15]armed with:

4 × anti-submarine torpedoes

Aviation facilities:

Large flight deck
Enclosed hangar
Nuts


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 12, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> One of these was in Weymouth Bay last week meeting a fast RIB that zoomed out from Portland Harbour and dropped or picked up something / someone
> 
> They do look quite cool imo
> 
> ...



This is their best feature: 

Destroyers will break down if sent to Middle East, admits Royal Navy


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 12, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> One of these was in Weymouth Bay last week meeting a fast RIB that zoomed out from Portland Harbour and dropped or picked up something / someone
> 
> They do look quite cool imo
> 
> ...



No outside cabins with balconies? Worst.Cruise.Ship.Evah.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 12, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> This is their best feature:
> 
> Destroyers will break down if sent to Middle East, admits Royal Navy



TBF, the intercooler that causes all the failures is a Westinghouse/Northrop-Grumman item.  The RR/Wartsilla parts of the WR-21 system (turbine/generators) are apparently considered very well designed and otherwise fully reliable.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 12, 2017)

pogofish said:


> TBF, the intercooler that causes all the failures is a Westinghouse/Northrop-Grumman item.  The RR/Wartsilla parts of the WR-21 system (turbine/generators) are apparently considered very well designed and otherwise fully reliable.



If anyone wants the tedious procurement details, T45 was built with at least half a dozen gambles on really high end tech - the intercooler system is the only one that didn't pay off while the SAMPSON radar and ASTER 30 missile system works far better than anyone thought they would. The intercooler system is being replaced from (iirc) 2018 onwards as the ship's go through refit...


----------



## A380 (Jun 12, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> No outside cabins with balconies? Worst.Cruise.Ship.Evah.


No cabaret either.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 13, 2017)

A380 said:


> No cabaret either.



Ah, but you should see the naked roll mat fighting...


----------



## pogofish (Jun 21, 2017)

This is currently squeezed in between two supply boats at Trinity/Regent Quay:


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 21, 2017)

Had to pass up the offer of a trip in this:


----------



## T & P (Jun 21, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Had to pass up the offer of a trip in this:
> 
> View attachment 109838


They're probably all Tories in there so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 21, 2017)

T & P said:


> They're probably all Tories in there so I wouldn't worry too much.





Spoiler: Different shade of blue...


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 22, 2017)

Biggest container ship in the world, launched last month, currently visiting Felixstowe:


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 22, 2017)

Phwoah!


----------



## nuffsaid (Jun 22, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Biggest container ship in the world, launched last month, currently visiting Felixstowe:
> 
> View attachment 109885



Video here....awesome OOCL Hong Kong: Felixstowe Port welcomes 'World's biggest ship' - BBC News


----------



## kebabking (Jun 22, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Phwoah!
> 
> View attachment 109886



magnificent rack(s for containers).

bulge etc.. fnar fnar...


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 22, 2017)

pogofish said:


> This is currently squeezed in between two supply boats at Trinity/Regent Quay:


I've been on that boat. Ex BT Challenge yacht iirc


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 22, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Had to pass up the offer of a trip in this:
> 
> View attachment 109838


KNOB HEAD


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 22, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> KNOB HEAD



I know. Sardinia to Monaco too.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## pogofish (Jun 23, 2017)

Another sailing ship has joined the Challenge Wales today. Red ensign but I couldn't see the name clearly.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 23, 2017)

This picture's too dark (it's meant to be a picture of the rigging, not the ship)
Anyway the ship in it is called Kaskelot, and it mainly lives in Bristol. It's a beauty.

It'll be here for the Harbour Festival in July, along with a couple of others, both smaller and not as pretty but still fully-rigged ocean-goers.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 25, 2017)

Admiralty IX floating dry dock


----------



## Lancman (Jun 25, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> View attachment 110167
> View attachment 110168
> 
> Admiralty IX floating dry dock


HMS Vanguard I think. I remember exercising with her in 1953.
Sorry, wrong.


----------



## manstein (Jun 26, 2017)

USS Iowa class.


----------



## Lancman (Jun 26, 2017)

I was fooled into thinking "HMS" by the title "Admiralty" and the Vanguard was the most American-looking of the British fast battleships. I'll make one further link though, I saw and heard the USS New Jersey firing her main armament when I was working in Beirut in the mid '80s. Considering that she was well out to sea it was the loudest noise that I've ever heard.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jun 26, 2017)

Our new Battlestar Galactica starts sea trials today:


----------



## existentialist (Jun 26, 2017)

Lancman said:


> I was fooled into thinking "HMS" by the title "Admiralty" and the Vanguard was the most America-looking of the British fast battleships. I'll make one further link though, I saw and heard the USS New Jersey firing her main armament when I was working in Beirut in the mid '80s. Considering that she was well out to sea it was the loudest noise that I've ever heard.


I live about 5 miles from the Castlemartin Training Range (yep, I know, peashooters compared to naval artillery), and it took me a fair while to get used to the loudness of the bangs of tank main guns firing. They sound like enormous slabs of metal being dropped from a great height.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 26, 2017)

Was meant to go and have a look at the SS Pentrych on sunday, but blown out by wind being too strong


----------



## kebabking (Jun 26, 2017)

existentialist said:


> I live about 5 miles from the Castlemartin Training Range (yep, I know, peashooters compared to naval artillery), and it took me a fair while to get used to the loudness of the bangs of tank main guns firing. They sound like enormous slabs of metal being dropped from a great height.



its a lovely sound is isn't it?

i love how you get so many different parts of the sound if you're some distance away - you get the bang of the propellant, the clanging of the breech mechanism, the ripping sound of the projectile... utterly entrancing.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 26, 2017)

kebabking said:


> its a lovely sound is isn't it?
> 
> i love how you get so many different parts of the sound if you're some distance away - you get the bang of the propellant, the clanging of the breech mechanism, the ripping sound of the projectile... utterly entrancing.


I think I'm a bit far away for breech clanging, and I suspect most of the bangs are practice rounds. Every now and again they manage to spray a few intrepid beachgoers with small arms fire, though. That puts the bangs in perspective - you'll hear the whisper of what I suspect are tank-mounted machine guns firing, followed by a big WHUMP from the main armament, but it certainly doesn't sound how you'd imagine a very large gun to sound. It does get tedious after about the third day in a row, and don't even get me started on finding yourself stuck behind 30 tank transporters doing 40 all the way from Carmarthen 

All of which has nothing to do with ships


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 26, 2017)

If the wind is right you can hear the Shoeburyness guns in Basildon. No idea what they are nowadays but my Grandma remembered hearing the 18-inch railway gun they used to have there.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 26, 2017)

HMS QE on the move today


----------



## Poi E (Jun 26, 2017)

Better keep the tug crews on retainer.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 26, 2017)

existentialist said:


> I live about 5 miles from the Castlemartin Training Range (yep, I know, peashooters compared to naval artillery), and it took me a fair while to get used to the loudness of the bangs of tank main guns firing. They sound like enormous slabs of metal being dropped from a great height.



I live about an hour away. Which makes us practically next door neighbours in Welsh terms.

I know a guy who lives right next to the range, on it in fact, called Dave Francis. Getting this (almost) back on topic, he sailed across the Atlantic solo. His quite interesting, because of the coincidence involved, tale is worth a quick peruse here.

Saundersfoot single-handers cross the Atlantic

What that fails to mention is he sailed all the way across without incident (despite the Tenby paper trying to make it sound more dangerous than it was) then crashed his yacht into the quay as he tried to land in Saundersfoot.

(And he lives in Castlemartin, not Saundersfoot as the article says).


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 26, 2017)

Speaking of tugs:


----------



## Poi E (Jun 26, 2017)

Love tugs. When I was living in the NL got to sail on a salvage tug. Fast and furious and crewed by softly spoken tough-as-nails crew. 

Used to go out on tugs in NZ to meet foreign vessels as Dad's mate was a harbour master. Great days as a lad. Engine room was the best. Always is on a ship.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 27, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> HMS QE on the move today



She's maneuvering with AIS on:

MarineTraffic: Global Ship Tracking Intelligence | AIS Marine Traffic


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 1, 2017)

Oops

 

Ships collide in Dover Straits: Seafrontier and Huayang Endeavour hit each other as coastguard and lifeboats called out


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 1, 2017)

Fairmount Alpine super tug- 13500 bhp of pulling power.


----------



## A380 (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Cid (Jul 1, 2017)

A380 said:


>



Had no idea Greenpeace had gone for sails... I mean I suppose it's a pretty obvious route, but fair play. They say that's a 55m mast though... er... 18 stories. 55ft surely?


----------



## 2hats (Jul 18, 2017)

The USS George H.W. Bush (CVN-77) is due to rock up in the Solent at the weekend. Will probably be anchored around Spithead outside of Portsmouth.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 18, 2017)

2hats said:


> The USS George H.W. Bush (CVN-77) is due to rock up in the Solent at the weekend. Will probably be anchored around Spithead outside of Portsmouth.



Saw the Dwight D Eisenhower there some years ago, sailed up to it and the stink of jet fuel made me want to vom. If these ships are too large to get in to Portsmouth Harbour, how will the Queen Elizhbeth get in, or is that much smaller?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 18, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Saw the Dwight D Eisenhower there some years ago, sailed up to it and the stink of jet fuel made me want to vom. If these ships are too large to get in to Portsmouth Harbour, how will the Queen Elizhbeth get in, or is that much smaller?


They are smaller. Loads of dredging has been done too.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 18, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Saw the Dwight D Eisenhower there some years ago, sailed up to it and the stink of jet fuel made me want to vom. If these ships are too large to get in to Portsmouth Harbour, how will the Queen Elizhbeth get in, or is that much smaller?


The draught is about the same (though Nimitz are slightly longer, wider overall). The DIO have been dredging the harbour and approaches the last few months:

and extending/refitting the jetty that will be used.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 18, 2017)

Hence the WW2 bombs that keep coming to light?


----------



## 2hats (Jul 18, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hence the WW2 bombs that keep coming to light?


Indeed. Bombs, torpedoes.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 19, 2017)

Now expected on the 27th.


----------



## A380 (Jul 24, 2017)

Flower class corvettes, I got into a Google prevarication over these at the weekend.

Small and slow. But loads were built for the battle of the Atlantic. Also, do you  wonder if you had be born in 191o something*, you could actually have ended up commanding one (As RNVR people did)  unlike bigger ships of the time?










These are Australian versions, I liked the photos.

*If you had a penis.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 27, 2017)

2hats said:


> The USS George H.W. Bush (CVN-77) is due to rock up in the Solent at the weekend. Will probably be anchored around Spithead outside of Portsmouth.


Arrived on the morning tide today.

Occasionally visible on this live stream. Leaves early next week.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 27, 2017)

Ars has a nice article on the NS _Savannah_, a nuclear-powered cargo ship.

Aboard the NS Savannah, America’s first (and last) nuclear merchant ship


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 27, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Ars has a nice article on the NS _Savannah_, a nuclear-powered cargo ship.
> 
> Aboard the NS Savannah, America’s first (and last) nuclear merchant ship
> 
> View attachment 112188



I notice they said only Russia is still operating nuclear merchant ships.

Here is Sevmorput. Was sitting for years waiting to be broken up but had a massive refurb and re-entered service last year


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 27, 2017)

The first nuclear powered ice breaker, Lenin, meets the first ice breaker, the Imperial Russian ship Yermak, built 1898 in Newcastle.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 27, 2017)

Yermak's launch:



On the ice:


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 27, 2017)

nuclear-powered Rossiya - love the orange



It's sister Arktika:


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 27, 2017)

The Hijacking of a $100 Million Supertanker


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 27, 2017)

The German  sinking of the esteemed "Carpathia" always bothers me , but then she would have probably gone for scrap in the 1930's or so anyway.


----------



## oneflewover (Jul 27, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Ars has a nice article on the NS _Savannah_, a nuclear-powered cargo ship.
> 
> Aboard the NS Savannah, America’s first (and last) nuclear merchant ship



Love this button for when things go wrong


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 28, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Oops
> 
> View attachment 110549
> 
> Ships collide in Dover Straits: Seafrontier and Huayang Endeavour hit each other as coastguard and lifeboats called out


I'll be making my second visit to this one on Monday in the repair yard, it's a bit of a mess but fortunately no one was hurt.


----------



## pocketscience (Jul 28, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> The Hijacking of a $100 Million Supertanker


Fascinating. Like a JG Ballard novel.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 28, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Ars has a nice article on the NS _Savannah_, a nuclear-powered cargo ship.
> 
> Aboard the NS Savannah, America’s first (and last) nuclear merchant ship
> 
> View attachment 112188



Nice tour here, too, in all its mid-century glory

Atomic Aesthetic:  NS SAVANNAH, Part One


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## 1927 (Aug 9, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 113054


Are they off on hols to North Korea?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 9, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Love tugs. When I was living in the NL got to sail on a salvage tug. Fast and furious and crewed by softly spoken tough-as-nails crew.
> 
> Used to go out on tugs in NZ to meet foreign vessels as Dad's mate was a harbour master. Great days as a lad. Engine room was the best. Always is on a ship.


I remember as a kid the tug Lloydsman had something of a celebrity status, as far as boats can be celebs, but cant remember why?

eta: googled and it was on duty off Iceland in the Cod Wars.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 9, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> I notice they said only Russia is still operating nuclear merchant ships.
> 
> Here is Sevmorput. Was sitting for years waiting to be broken up but had a massive refurb and re-entered service last year
> 
> View attachment 112195




Lovely

Looking on Cruisemapper and there are 4 icbreakers on duty off Murmansk today


 

Sevmorput
Vladivostok
Vaygach
Yamal


----------



## pogofish (Aug 10, 2017)

In a similar vein but more a barge than a ship as it needs to be moved by towing, here is Russia's floating nuke plant:







The Akademik Lomonosov.

Didn't the US lay-up the last of their Nuclear barges back in the mid/late 1970s? All were converted from old Liberty Ships IIRC?

Here are the Lomonosov's reactors being put in place: 
*





*


----------



## pogofish (Aug 10, 2017)

1927 said:


> I remember as a kid the tug Lloydsman had something of a celebrity status, as far as boats can be celebs, but cant remember why?
> 
> eta: googled and it was on duty off Iceland in the Cod Wars.



Yup, not just any tug - it was a supertug!

Story here - yes, there is a site called Tugfax - Tugfax: British supertug Lloydsman and here - LLOYDSMAN - Yard No 509 - Salvage Tug - United Towing - Built 1970


----------



## Poi E (Aug 10, 2017)

I see she had the venerable KaMeWa variable pitched propellers. No doubt superseded by azimuth thrusters. Still see the name Kamewa on fast ferry jets.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 16, 2017)

HMSQE approaching Portsmouth earlier


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 16, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> HMSQE approaching Portsmouth earlier
> 
> View attachment 113623


I don't know about pornography, but it's certainly obscene


----------



## A380 (Aug 17, 2017)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I don't know about pornography, but it's certainly obscene


Yeah , it's not like we live on an island with most of our food and energy coming in by sea or anything.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 18, 2017)

A380 said:


> Yeah , it's not like we live on an island with most of our food and energy coming in by sea or anything.


Aircraft carriers are about force projection well away from out little island. They tie up large numbers of escorts, reducing the navy's capability for protecting shipping lanes. We can't even afford to put planes on the dammed things.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 18, 2017)

Some pics from Navy day:


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 18, 2017)

Is that in St Petersburg?


----------



## Cid (Aug 18, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Is that in St Petersburg?



No, it's some other aquatic Russian city with a massive blue palace.

<cue 'actually it's Vegas'>


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 18, 2017)

Yes, apparently thats the biggest sub in the world, i can't figure out which one it is though.


----------



## 2hats (Aug 18, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yes, apparently thats the biggest sub in the world, i can't figure out which one it is though.


Doesn’t look like a Typhoon. Closer to a Kilo/877 class.


----------



## 2hats (Aug 18, 2017)

A380 said:


> Yeah , it's not like we live on an island with most of our food and energy coming in by sea or anything.


It’s not like we live on an island from which we could get _most_ of our food and energy.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 18, 2017)

A good fleet of shallow draft littoral combat craft would suit the UK for defence purposes. And drones.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 18, 2017)

Poi E said:


> A good fleet of shallow draft littoral combat craft would suit the UK for defence purposes. And drones.



I'll put you down for another four dozen aircraft carriers with no planes on them.


----------



## Cid (Aug 18, 2017)

Submersible drone carriers.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 18, 2017)

2hats said:


> Doesn’t look like a Typhoon. Closer to a Kilo/877 class.


It looks more like it, maybe the channel wasn't deep enough for the big ones.


----------



## A380 (Aug 18, 2017)

Poi E said:


> A good fleet of shallow draft littoral combat craft would suit the UK for defence purposes. And drones.


But how would we destabilise other countries with no real plan for any re-construction phase then?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 15, 2017)

The Radio Caroline ship was recently added to the National Historic Ships Register, and this beautiful photo of the Ross Revenge at anchor on a very still River Blackwater in Essex has been shortlisted for this year's National Historic Ships photography competition, the full short-list can be viewed here: Shortlisted Images 2017 · What we can do for you · National Historic Ships UK








> A photograph of our radio-ship _Ross Revenge_ has been shortlist in this year's National Historic Ships Photography Competition.
> 
> The picture was taken on the River Blackwater by Caroline supporter Colm O'Laoi. Colm is a skipper with the Kent and Essex Inshore Fisheries and Conservation Authority and passes our radio-ship as part of his patrol duties.



And, here's a couple from better days, when the Ross was still broadcasting three different radio stations at the same time from international waters.











That 300ft mast was damaged 30-years ago during the Great Storm of 1987, and came down a few weeks later.

ETA: I had a tour of the Ross some years ago, when she was in Tilbury Docks.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 15, 2017)

SikhWarrioR said:


> I remember that I was listening to Radio Caroline broadcasting from the Mi Amigo when it ran aground and sank back in 1980



That was a sad ending to a classic vessel.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 15, 2017)

Some more classic pirate radio ship porn.

From the 1960s, Radio London's M.V. Galaxy...







From the early 1970s, Radio Northsea International's M.V. Mebo 2...






And, for anyone that remembers Laser 558 from the early 1980s, the M.V. Communicator...


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 15, 2017)

Oil rig retrieval vessel


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 15, 2017)

There's a sub-set to 'pirate radio ship porn', entitled - Oh, fuck, we're on the beach...

A long tradition, started by Belgium's Radio Antwerpen in 1962...






Radio Caroline on Frinton beach in 1966, ironically the year transistor radios were banned from the beach!






New Zealand's Radio Hauraki in 1968.






Holland's Capital Radio in 1970.






Holand's Radio Veronica in 1973.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 15, 2017)

This ship grow legs when it arrived off Worthing to install the new wind farm...


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 15, 2017)

That ^^ was in Portland Harbour for a couple of days about two weeks ago 

Here's another awesome floating crane


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 15, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> That ^^ was in Portland Harbour for a couple of days about two weeks ago



I would love to see it close-up, it was cool seeing it at work earlier this year, aided by a pair of binoculars, whilst enjoying a few beers at the end of the pier, but it was about 7-8 miles out. 

The wind farm is due to be completed early next year, and the guy that runs the Southern Pavilion on the pier is planning to organise boat trips out there next year, which I am looking forward to, although that beast will be well gone by then.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 15, 2017)

I remember laser 558... Can hear the jingle in my head now!


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 15, 2017)

The Sea Cadets were in Weymouth last two days on T/S Royalist 

 

This old wood-built 'Gentleman's Schooner' was in too. Fucking beautiful, properly sailed too by the looks of it


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 15, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> I remember laser 558... Can hear the jingle in my head now!



Remember when the blockade started? The DTI hired a survey ship to spy on them & who were illegally supplying them, so they reacted by creating a 'group' called the Moronic Surveyers & releasing a single - I Spy for the DTI


----------



## peterkro (Oct 15, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> There's a sub-set to 'pirate radio ship porn', entitled - Oh, fuck, we're on the beach...
> 
> A long tradition, started by Belgium's Radio Antwerpen in 1962...
> 
> ...



The Radio Hauraki ship is the Tiri it was quickly replaced by the Kapuni (rechristened Tiri 2 ) which also ran aground twice.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 15, 2017)

OMFG


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 15, 2017)

That looks like someone designed it and then thought "oh bugger, I forgot the helipad"  and then couldn't fit it in anywhere sensible


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 15, 2017)

peterkro said:


> The Radio Hauraki ship is the Tiri it was quickly replaced by the Kapuni (rechristened Tiri 2 ) which also ran aground twice.



I am fairly sure that picture is the Tiri 2 on the beach, because the Tiri round aground on rocks IIRC.

*quick search*, yep here's the Tiri...







Well impressed there's someone else on urban that knows about Radio Hauraki's pirate days. 

ETA - here's the last broadcast from the Tiri as it hit the rocks, 'we are on the rocks, we are breaking-up, we are abandoning ship, I love you mum & dad'...


----------



## peterkro (Oct 15, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am fairly sure that picture is the Tiri 2 on the beach, because the Tiri round aground on rocks IIRC.
> 
> *quick search*, yep here's the Tiri...
> 
> ...


Memorys not as good as it once was,you're right.I was in NZ when the Tiri ran aground but had fucked off to Oz before the Tiri 2. So it ties down when I first went to Oz,sometime between Jan '68 and the Wahine disaster.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 15, 2017)

peterkro said:


> Memorys not as good as it once was,you're right.I was in NZ when the Tiri ran aground but had fucked off to Oz before the Tiri 2. So it ties down when I first went to Oz,sometime between Jan '68 and the Wahine disaster.



Yep, the Tiri hit the rocks in Jan '68 & the Wahine disaster was in April, same time as the Tiri 2 first ended-up on the beach.

BTW - did you see my edit to my previous post, with the last broadcast from the Tiri?


----------



## peterkro (Oct 15, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yep, the Tiri hit the rocks in Jan '68 & the Wahine disaster was in April, same time as the Tiri 2 first ended-up on the beach.
> 
> BTW - did you see my edit to my previous post, with the last broadcast from the Tiri?


Yes I did I knew they where broadcasting until they abandoned ship.It's all a bit murky (it was over half a century ago) and I can't really figure out which years I was in Oz and when I came back and when I left again.I do remember being on the Maori as she left Wellington harbour and the seas where fucking huge with 10 seconds between the ship coming off a crest and then slamming into the next wave.At the same time as the Maori left the Britannia also left (can't remember who was on board probably Liz but definitely Anne ) the Waikato escorted her out and had ratings on deck saluting her.I think eight were washed overboard and two drowned.I can't pin that down but must be around '67.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 15, 2017)

Just realised I have got a pic with the crane in it, from when it was here recently cupid_stunt 

(The crane arm itself was flat on the deck at this point)


----------



## Poi E (Oct 17, 2017)

peterkro said:


> Yes I did I knew they where broadcasting until they abandoned ship.It's all a bit murky (it was over half a century ago) and I can't really figure out which years I was in Oz and when I came back and when I left again.I do remember being on the Maori as she left Wellington harbour and the seas where fucking huge with 10 seconds between the ship coming off a crest and then slamming into the next wave.At the same time as the Maori left the Britannia also left (can't remember who was on board probably Liz but definitely Anne ) the Waikato escorted her out and had ratings on deck saluting her.I think eight were washed overboard and two drowned.I can't pin that down but must be around '67.



The Tory channel and Cook Strait is an evil son of a bitch, one of the worst stretches in the world.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 17, 2017)

bi0boy said:


>



Fuck. I would love this to turn over in the Thames Estury esetury eastury fucking hell whatever.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 17, 2017)

sim667 said:


> I love the blue merlin that submerses its bottom in order to go under, lift and transport really fucking big stuff


Wow.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 17, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> The Theodore Roosevelt visited last spring - same, anchored out in the middle of the Solent, stank the place out  Looked cool though


They pollute more each than millions of cars.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 17, 2017)

TopCat said:


> They pollute more each than millions of cars.


[Citation required]


----------



## sim667 (Oct 18, 2017)

At my diving club last night we watched this vid of a sub exploring the Bismarck wreck. Its 5 miles deep, in remarkably good nick and with very little growth on it because of the pretty much 0 light penetration. You can even still make out the swastika's, remarkable considering its been down there nearly 80 years.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 18, 2017)

Cid said:


> Had no idea Greenpeace had gone for sails... I mean I suppose it's a pretty obvious route, but fair play. They say that's a 55m mast though... er... 18 stories. 55ft surely?



I would have though a 55m2 sail, but doubt 55m mast.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 19, 2017)

TopCat said:


> They pollute more each than millions of cars.


"More Or Less" did a good debunk of this claim recently.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 19, 2017)

existentialist said:


> "More Or Less" did a good debunk of this claim recently.


What was the essence of it? 
The ships use the most toxic cheapest oil with no particulate filters and belch shit onto land when in port? So Im told.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 19, 2017)

SikhWarrioR said:


> When it comes to ships porn and good looks not much is gonna beat the Cutty Sark in the good looks department


Its but an artists image.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 19, 2017)

TopCat said:


> What was the essence of it?
> The ships use the most toxic cheapest oil with no particulate filters and belch shit onto land when in port? So Im told.


They produce vastly excessive amounts of sulphur, but the figures are based on data from before shipping companies started reducing the sulphur content of their fuel. So it _was_ true for *one particular* pollutant, but isn't true any more.

Also, since the global recession, ships have been travelling slower, which hugely reduces their fuel consumption (I think by 50%) and consequent reductions in emissions.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 22, 2017)

Awesome US Marines landing craft


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 22, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> Awesome US Marines landing craft
> 
> View attachment 118471



Due to cutbacks our marines now arrive by Uber.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 22, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Massive container ship:


Flotsam?


----------



## TopCat (Oct 25, 2017)

SikhWarrioR said:


> When it comes to ships porn and good looks not much is gonna beat the Cutty Sark in the good looks department


A bunch of ashes?


----------



## TopCat (Oct 25, 2017)

pseudonarcissus said:


> this one was refloated eventually and sent on its way


I think the rules should be amended. Ship washed up? Loot the fucker!!!


----------



## Casual Observer (Nov 4, 2017)

This shipping ship ships ships:


----------



## A380 (Nov 4, 2017)

I just found out that containers are being moved from Liverpool docks to Manchester on the ship canal again. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Casual Observer (Nov 5, 2017)

A380 said:


> I just found out that containers are being moved from Liverpool docks to Manchester on the ship canal again. That's pretty cool.


Think I probably barged up there in my youth.


----------



## Casual Observer (Nov 17, 2017)

Building a bridge so boats can cross the road.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> Building a bridge so boats can cross the road.


That HAS to be the Netherlands 

They're completely bonkers (in a good way) when it comes to do with anything to do with water...

ETA: Yep. The Netherland's Unique Water Bridge


----------



## gosub (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 24, 2017)

The Elswick Works


----------



## Poi E (Nov 24, 2017)

Gorgeous countersterns there. The last remnants of sailing vessels with the bowsprit and the masts.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 26, 2017)

gosub said:


>



The next AC is going to be nuts - the concepts are amazing. Ballasted foils for lift when submerged and righting moment when out of the water to windward, and no keel 

Can't wait


----------



## A380 (Nov 27, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> The next AC is going to be nuts - the concepts are amazing. Ballasted foils for lift when submerged and righting moment when out of the water to windward, and no keel
> 
> Can't wait


Mind you with all that awesome aerospace tech it’s still slower than if you stuck in some 30 year old big diesel.... just saying.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 26, 2018)

Spotted this at work in the bay yesterday:







Its the Asian Hercules III - Apparently one of the biggest floating Sheerlegs cranes.  Placing the foundations for the EOWDC wind turbine research site, just south of Trump's golf course - Who will not be best pleased!


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2018)

nice shot ! that floating crane is massive.
(and who cares what T*****p thinks ! - if he does )


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> The next AC is going to be nuts - the concepts are amazing. Ballasted foils for lift when submerged and righting moment when out of the water to windward, and no keel
> 
> Can't wait


Thats crazy, although I'll be sad to see the lack of the AC's.

I would love to have a go on an AC.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 26, 2018)

pogofish said:


> Spotted this at work in the bay yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are a couple of very similar looking yellow things parked up in Leith docks ATM.  If they're the same as the one in that pic as I suspect, then that is a very big crane indeed.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 26, 2018)

It was in Dundee last week and it is apparently massive - a friend lives well up the hill behind the docks was looking straight at it from his kitchen - normally he doesn't see anything moored below.

We could also still see it from a good ten miles further north at Slains Castle.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 26, 2018)

pogofish said:


> Spotted this at work in the bay yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s one hell of a machine


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 26, 2018)

pogofish said:


> Spotted this at work in the bay yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hard to tell, but looks small fry compared to what we had building the wind farm off Worthing... 



cupid_stunt said:


> This ship grow legs when it arrived off Worthing to install the new wind farm...


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 24, 2018)

Not exactly porn but an interesting read about the Mauritania

1918: The Dazzle Ship Mauretania


----------



## pogofish (Apr 24, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Hard to tell, but looks small fry compared to what we had building the wind farm off Worthing...



Something very like that has joined the crane and is erecting the turbines now - I'd say the crane is still just a bit bigger.

Just a phone snap from further away but its up to five turbines/foundations as of the weekend:








ETA - its this one - The Pacific Orca:


----------



## sim667 (Apr 24, 2018)

Went down on the SS Bretagne the other day, visibility wasn't great, but still saw plenty. Unfortunately the Bow collapsed in the recent storms, and the propeller is long gone. But we did find the spare prop (actually spent about a minute daring each other to reach into the centre and grab the crab that looked as though it was properly up for a fight) and scanned along the surface of the deck. We were told you can go into the hold and its not too dangerous, but penetrating wrecks isn't really my bag, I believe one of the rebreathers went in for a look though.











Unfortunately I had a bit of an accident on the way up so won't be able to go in the water for 2-3 months now. But the others tried to find the Maine, the followed the shot down, touched the Hull and decided to beat a hasty retreat as the visibility was less than 1 metre.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 24, 2018)

Purton Ships Graveyard


----------



## pogofish (Apr 24, 2018)

I've read about that place and intend to visit if I ever get back to that neck of the woods.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 25, 2018)

BBC iPlayer - Dive WWII: Our Secret History - Episode 1

Started watching this last night, quite interesting, they dive on 3 u-boats and one US ship wreck.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 25, 2018)

pogofish said:


> I've read about that place and intend to visit if I ever get back to that neck of the woods.


I first went about 20 yrs ago, it was all overgrown and the wrecks hidden in reed beds, last week the return visit was busy with many visitors. Little signs like gravestones and apparently one of the ww2 concrete barges was dug out and re-floated and gone.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 25, 2018)

Where is that place? Looks really interesting


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 25, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Where is that place? Looks really interesting



On the Severn, near Stroud, not far from Castlemorton...


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 25, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Where is that place? Looks really interesting


A couple of miles north of Sharpness docks, between the canal and the river, can be seen on g..gle maps. Also where a rail bridge used to be.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 25, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> On the Severn, near Stroud, not far from Castlemorton...



Castlemorton, that brings back happy memories.

Castlemorton Common Festival - Wikipedia


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 25, 2018)

Castlemorton was fucking epic


----------



## Casual Observer (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## pogofish (Jun 15, 2018)

StoneRoad said:


> (and who cares what T*****p thinks ! - if he does )



There is of course absolutely no truth in the scurrilous rumour that the local community have named the first turbines to go-up - Marla, Ivana and Melania.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 15, 2018)

Chilli.s said:


> I first went about 20 yrs ago, it was all overgrown and the wrecks hidden in reed beds, last week the return visit was busy with many visitors. Little signs like gravestones and apparently one of the ww2 concrete barges was dug out and re-floated and gone.



Any idea if the 'crete barge has gone to be restored ? and if so, where it is ...

(There are a couple of well wrecked ones on the east coast - one at Newbiggin-by-the-sea and the other at Whitby are the two I've seen)


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 17, 2018)

StoneRoad said:


> Any idea if the 'crete barge has gone to be restored ? and if so, where it is ...
> 
> (There are a couple of well wrecked ones on the east coast - one at Newbiggin-by-the-sea and the other at Whitby are the two I've seen)


I think that was FCB 52 on the historic ships register  Name			   FCB 52 | National Historic Ships  . google seems to tell me its sunk somewhere on a canal near Gloucester. The other ones still at Purton are huge and indestructible.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 17, 2018)

There are some pics of the remains of "Creteblock" just off Whitby here ...
Creteblock Wreck Whitby


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 17, 2018)

On a different subject TS Pelican came into Whitehaven just before High Water this morning ... images to follow.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2018)

Talking of wrecks, here's a couple of photos of Radio Catoline's old ship, the MV Mi-Amigo, that sunk in 1980.

Some years after sinking...

 

What was left a couple of years ago...

 

In better days...

 

When she first went down...

 

Oddly enough, that mast survived another 4 or 5 years, before finally giving-up the ghost.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 17, 2018)

StoneRoad said:


> On a different subject TS Pelican came into Whitehaven just before High Water this morning ... images to follow.


She's one of ours 

I wondered where she's gone. Ask for a tour


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 17, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> She's one of ours
> 
> I wondered where she's gone. Ask for a tour



Went over for a quick chat this morning - they don't have "open ship" today as they're getting ready for a trip in a couple of days (something like 15 kids).

I gather she's had some re-rigging done recently ...
Do I ask for anyone in particular ?


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm lead to believe by Mrs Voltz, who held rank in the Navy, that when a boat is parked up that it's probably best to ask for the person who drives the boat if its OK to pop on board for a nosey around


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 17, 2018)

I may have got some of the nautical phraseology not quite right but you get the gist


----------



## alex_ (Jun 17, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> The next AC is going to be nuts - the concepts are amazing. Ballasted foils for lift when submerged and righting moment when out of the water to windward, and no keel
> 
> Can't wait



This is hilarious -


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 17, 2018)

alex_ said:


> This is hilarious -



It is excellent 

Everything is foiling nowadays


----------



## A380 (Jun 17, 2018)

This looks a hoot too.


----------



## A380 (Jun 17, 2018)

Although if you have an engine hydro - foils are already passé.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 19, 2018)

Gipsy Moth IV currently in the harbour here 

 

Gipsy Moth IV - Wikipedia


----------



## nuffsaid (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm not seeing any ships on this page. This is supposed to be ship porn - massive ships, doing massive ship stuff - boats begone!


----------



## Chz (Jun 20, 2018)

Photo of _Yamato_ under construction. Rare to see the people (and real estate!) on it for scale.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 20, 2018)

Chz said:


> Photo of _Yamato_ under construction. Rare to see the people (and real estate!) on it for scale.


Loving the shed parked on the deck


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 24, 2018)

Some amazing drone footage taken last weekend of Radio Caroline's ship, the Ross Revenge, which is currently anchored on the River Blackwater in Essex, they were broadcasting their monthly pop-up Radio Caroline North service, which is carried by Manx Radio, live from the ship over the weekend.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 24, 2018)

Lovely sheer to it and a proper stern.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 24, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Lovely sheer to it and a proper stern.



What's a 'lovely sheer'?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 24, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> What's a 'lovely sheer'?


Have a Google of naval architecture terminology - it's a whole other language. My favourite is 'tumblehome'


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 24, 2018)

BTW - bit of history behind the Ross Revenge...



> In August 1963 she was sold to Ross Trawlers and renamed _Ross Revenge_, registration GY 718 (home port Grimsby). In this capacity, the ship was involved in the Cod Wars of the 1970s.
> 
> _Ross Revenge_ holds the world record for the biggest catch. In 1976 she landed a catch of 3,000 kits (approximately 218 tonnes) of Icelandic cod at Grimsby, subsequently sold for a world record price of £75,597.



Over £75k in 1976, that's £599,250 at today's prices.* 

*Historical UK inflation rates and calculator



> *MV Ross Revenge* is a radio ship, the home of Radio Caroline, as well as having supported Radio Monique and various religious broadcasters. She was constructed in Bremerhaven in 1960, and initially served as a commercial trawler, notably taking part in the Cod Wars of the 1970s. Following her decommissioning, she was purchased by Radio Caroline and outfitted as a radio ship, complete with 300-foot (91 m) antenna mast and 50 kW transmitter. Her broadcasts began on 20 August 1983; her final pirate broadcast took place in November 1990. She ran aground on the Goodwin Sands in November 1991, bringing the era of offshore pirate radio in Europe to an end. She was, however, salvaged, and is now maintained by the Caroline Support Group, a group of supporters and enthusiasts.



MV Ross Revenge - Wikipedia


----------



## sim667 (Jul 24, 2018)

Went down to have a look at the SS Shirala the other day, its been sitting on the sea bed for about 100 years now. Its pretty broken up on top, but that means lots of nooks and crannies for critters to hide in, saw some huge conga eels on it.



> Remains of 1918 wreck of Scottish cargo vessel which foundered approximately 6.5 nautical miles south of Middleton-on-Sea; a position which is approximately 6.7 nautical miles SE of Bognor Regis or 7.3 nautical miles SW of Littlehampton. She was recorded as foundering 4 miles ENE 0.5 E of the Owers Light Vessel after being torpedoed en route from London to Bombay with passengers, mail, and a general cargo. This cargo appears to have included wine, bottled goods and ammunition. Bombs have also apparently been seen on the site and elephant ivory recovered. Constructed of steel in 1901, she was a steam-powered vessel. The wreck site appears to have undergone dispersal in 1934, which may explain the presence of two detached boilers, said to be from the SHIRALA, recorded to the east at 911214.



Pastscape - Detailed Result: SHIRALA

E2A: I'm thinking about saving up for a really good diving action camera, and then instead of just posting dives with crappy stock music on it like most people, actually narrating what is being shown on video, with history about the wrecks etc....... Does anyone think that would actually be of interest to people if they were on youtube?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 24, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Have a Google of naval architecture terminology - it's a whole other language. My favourite is 'tumblehome'




This ferry, one of the last built at Aalborg Vaerft, exhibits tumblehome


----------



## existentialist (Jul 24, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Some amazing drone footage taken last weekend of Radio Caroline's ship, the Ross Revenge, which is currently anchored on the River Blackwater in Essex, they were broadcasting their monthly pop-up Radio Caroline North service, which is carried by Manx Radio, live from the ship over the weekend.



Christ, don't those idents get right on your tits?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 24, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Have a Google of naval architecture terminology - it's a whole other language. My favourite is 'tumblehome'


Not just ships. It goes round the other way on railway carriages...
 
(from Tumblehome - Wikipedia)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 24, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Christ, don't those idents get right on your tits?



TBF, they were only occasionally used on-air, not in a endless loop, as on that video. 

As you'll hear, on your visit here, when you'll be subjected to listening to Radio Caroline.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 25, 2018)

sim667 said:


> Went down to have a look at the SS Shirala the other day, its been sitting on the sea bed for about 100 years now. Its pretty broken up on top, but that means lots of nooks and crannies for critters to hide in, saw some huge conga eels on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## sim667 (Jul 25, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Yes


It won't be til xmas time I get the camera, but I'll post in the thread if I do.


----------



## pogofish (Jul 25, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Loving the shed parked on the deck



Still happens today:


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 25, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Loving the shed parked on the deck



Ronan O'Reilly wanted a caravan wielded to the deck of the Ross Revenge as a studio for Caroline, so the DJs would have good views. 

Luckily he was persuaded that north sea conditions in the winter wouldn't be kind to such a set-up.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 25, 2018)

sim667 said:


> E2A: I'm thinking about saving up for a really good diving action camera, and then instead of just posting dives with crappy stock music on it like most people, actually narrating what is being shown on video, with history about the wrecks etc....... Does anyone think that would actually be of interest to people if they were on youtube?


Diving/ship porn - a mate diving the HMHS Britannic - Wikipedia last month:


----------



## existentialist (Jul 25, 2018)

pogofish said:


> Still happens today:


Yebbut, it's not a _potting_ shed, is it?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 25, 2018)

Britannic diving is awesome. Shit load of bronze there on those blades


----------



## pogofish (Jul 25, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Yebbut, it's not a _potting_ shed, is it?



Think of the shed you can make out of a ship..!


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 25, 2018)

pogofish said:


> Think of the shed you can make out of a ship..!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 23, 2018)

This is up for sale, just £8.8m.

  

This 2,000 tonne former naval vessel moored in Great Yarmouth could be yours - for £8.8m


----------



## sim667 (Oct 23, 2018)

Oldest intact shipwreck known found - 'Oldest intact wreck' found in Black Sea



> A Greek merchant ship dating back more than 2,400 years has been found lying on its side off the Bulgarian coast.


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 23, 2018)

sim667 said:


> Oldest intact shipwreck known found - 'Oldest intact wreck' found in Black Sea


I'd love to find out if it still has cargo in the hold and what that is.


----------



## Supine (Oct 23, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is up for sale, just £8.8m.
> 
> View attachment 150435 View attachment 150436
> 
> This 2,000 tonne former naval vessel moored in Great Yarmouth could be yours - for £8.8m



I'd love to own that bad boy


----------



## ringo (Oct 24, 2018)

Limejuice said:


> I'd love to find out if it still has cargo in the hold and what that is.


Bet its got pots full of olive oil and the like still on board. Amazing find, I hope they can do a full survey/pics/bring it up preserved


----------



## sim667 (Oct 24, 2018)

ringo said:


> Bet its got pots full of olive oil and the like still on board. Amazing find, I hope they can do a full survey/pics/bring it up preserved


I doubt they'll be able to bring the wreck up, its 2000m + down.


----------



## ringo (Oct 24, 2018)

sim667 said:


> I doubt they'll be able to bring the wreck up, its 2000m + down.


I imagine what is a technical impossibility now might become possible in the future.

Be nice to have it surveyed and recorded and then left in its state of preservation until such a time as it can be brought up, but there's also value in not bringing things to the surface, so I'm happy either way.


----------



## Supine (Oct 24, 2018)

It was a hell of a job bringing up the Mary Rose. I don't think this one will ever be coming up.


----------



## ringo (Oct 24, 2018)

Supine said:


> It was a hell of a job bringing up the Mary Rose. I don't think this one will ever be coming up.


I bet it becomes possible within our lifetime, even if prohibitively expensive.


----------



## A380 (Oct 27, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is up for sale, just £8.8m.
> 
> View attachment 150435 View attachment 150436
> 
> This 2,000 tonne former naval vessel moored in Great Yarmouth could be yours - for £8.8m


Saw it when I was last there.

We should have an Urban whip round and set up our own navy/cruise line.


----------



## ricbake (Mar 23, 2021)

So should this fit in a canal?



*Grounded ‘Mega Ship’ Blocking Suez Canal in Both Directions*

The term Suezmax is used for the largest *ship* that can pass through the *Suez Canal*. A typical Suezmax *vessel* has a *capacity* of 120,000 to 200,000 DWT with maximum 20.1 draft with beam no wider than 50.0 m (164.0 ft) or 12.2 m (40 ft) of draught for *ships* with maximum allowed beam of 77.5 m.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 24, 2021)

Probably not sideways, no. They're talking of having to start taking containers off.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 24, 2021)

Turning in a canal using forward and reverse gears is the correct nautical phrase I believe


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 24, 2021)

Caused by the wrong type of wind. 



> Evergreen Marine said the ship was "suspected of being hit by a sudden strong wind, causing the hull to deviate... and accidentally hit the bottom and run aground," Reuters news agency reported.











						Egypt's Suez Canal blocked by huge container ship
					

A ship the length of four football pitches is wedged across one of the world's busiest trade routes.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 24, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> Turning in a canal using forward and reverse gears is the correct nautical phrase I believe



A handbrake turn would have done the job there.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 24, 2021)

"I said left hand down you idiot!"

"Well we call it port, sir."


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 24, 2021)

Zoiks


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 24, 2021)

"We're gonna need a bigger..."
"Shut up, Dave  "


----------



## MrSki (Mar 24, 2021)

Tugs to the rescue. Has been freed now.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 24, 2021)

A380 said:


> Saw it when I was last there.
> 
> We should have an Urban whip round and set up our own navy/cruise line.
> 
> View attachment 150891



That's an ugly cunt of a boat.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> View attachment 260028
> 
> Probably not sideways, no. They're talking of having to start taking containers off.


I recall creating this situation with a narrowboat, as a teenager interested in seeing how fast it would go.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 24, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Tugs to the rescue. Has been freed now.



Are you sure? Everything I'm seeing still says 'stuck'. Including reports filed 20 mins ago, which is after your post. Got a link?


----------



## MrSki (Mar 24, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Are you sure? Everything I'm seeing still says 'stuck'. Including reports filed 20 mins ago, which is after your post. Got a link?


I will try a find one. It was on Radio 5Live saying the canal had been re-opened.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 24, 2021)

> Egypt says it has reopened the canal's older channel to divert traffic, amid fears it could remain blocked for days.



From here Egypt's Suez Canal blocked by huge container ship

Not what was said on the radio!


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 24, 2021)

I thought parking my friends 30ft motorsailer in a crosswind was difficult, but the "Ever Given" has buried her bows in the bank of the canal.
Opps...
Hopefully, the "old route" can take some of the queuing traffic, as backing up in that behemoth is going to take some time and a few tugs.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 24, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I thought parking my friends 30ft motorsailer in a crosswind was difficult, but the "Ever Given" has buried her bows in the bank of the canal.
> Opps...
> Hopefully, the "old route" can take some of the queuing traffic, as backing up in that behemoth is going to take some time and a few tugs.



Bit of dredging fore and aft ?


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 24, 2021)

davesgcr said:


> Bit of dredging fore and aft ?



yup, and digging around the bow "nose"

plus an investigation ...


----------



## kebabking (Mar 24, 2021)

The Captain's resignation letter, in full...


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 24, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I recall creating this situation with a narrowboat, as a teenager interested in seeing how fast it would go.


I’ve twice helped narrow boats wedged like that across the Kennet in Reading. Once it involved about 8 passers by on the path pulling tug of war like on a rope attached to the bow. I’ll look for the photos later.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 24, 2021)

Doh.

(Haven't checked authenticity on this one tbh).


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2021)

It seems that authenticity is not the only thing you haven't checked.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 24, 2021)

teuchter said:


> It seems that authenticity is not the only thing you haven't checked.


----------



## Winot (Mar 24, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> View attachment 260037


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 24, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> I’ve twice helped narrow boats wedged like that across the Kennet in Reading. Once it involved about 8 passers by on the path pulling tug of war like on a rope attached to the bow. I’ll look for the photos later.


Found it!  

Not quite a SuezMax container ship wedged in the Suez Canal, but.....


----------



## Gromit (Mar 24, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Doh.
> 
> (Haven't checked authenticity on this one tbh).
> 
> View attachment 260062



That boat has done me a favour. It’s put the price of oil barrels up and boosted my shares.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 24, 2021)

Fuck off Gromit.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 24, 2021)

Gromit said:


> That boat has done me a favour. It’s put the price of oil barrels up and boosted my shares.



I am not sure if you are serious, or more likely just trolling.

Whichever, the most appropriate response seems to be - fuck off Gromit.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 25, 2021)

Most definitely not unstuck.









						Suez canal: Dutch and Japanese teams brought in to help free ship
					

Salvage teams from Netherlands and Japan called in to help refloat Ever Given, which is blocking canal




					www.theguardian.com
				






> The mission to unblock the Suez canal after a vast container ship became wedged has entered its third day, as pressure builds on authorities to get one of the world’s key trade arteries flowing again.
> 
> Efforts to refloat the 220,000-ton, 400-metre-long Ever Given resumed on Thursday after a brief overnight suspension,amid fears the operation could potentially take weeks if the vessel needs to be unloaded.
> 
> ...


----------



## TopCat (Mar 25, 2021)

I keep laughing at this mishap. I am a bad person.


----------



## LDC (Mar 25, 2021)

Imagine the economic disruption if something like this was done purposefully and more substantially.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 25, 2021)

Just booked a flight for an engineer to go out and assist, so it looks like it is well and truly stuck as he won't get to the site until tomorrow.

"Can you guess why I'm going Bahnhof?"

"Poor bit of parking?"

"Yeah, he parked the ship in a fucking dune!"


----------



## TopCat (Mar 25, 2021)

Taking the containers off (20,000), removing the fuel and the oil, then dig, dredge and pull seems to be the chosen path. I can see them destabilising the ship and dropping thousands of containers into the canal.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 25, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Imagine the economic disruption if something like this was done purposefully and more substantially.


Zapp Brannigan (a traffic engineer) once outlined to me a way potential terrorists could easily bring the entire country to pretty much a standstill with minimal effort. It’s quite scary how fragile a lot of our infrastructure/logistics actually is.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 25, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Imagine the economic disruption if something like this was done purposefully and more substantially.


I can’t see how it could be any more effective in blocking the canal than this present fuckup.


----------



## LDC (Mar 25, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I can’t see how it could be any more effective in blocking the canal than this present fuckup.



Longevity of the blockage? Sink it. That'd take longer to clear.


----------



## LDC (Mar 25, 2021)

Wonder what the depth of it is there?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 25, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Longevity of the blockage? Sink it. That'd take longer to clear.


There is not enough water to sink it! It’s firmly wedged on the bottom.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 25, 2021)

There is a v cut in the canal I think. So if it goes out of the central channel it’s beached. That this has happened and then getting wedged at both ends, well it must have required special skills.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 25, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Taking the containers off (20,000), removing the fuel and the oil, then dig, dredge and pull seems to be the chosen path. I can see them destabilising the ship and dropping thousands of containers into the canal.



Fingers crossed!


----------



## TopCat (Mar 25, 2021)

Have they got hard standing nearby to site the containers? Bit desert like round there.


----------



## LDC (Mar 25, 2021)

TopCat said:


> There is not enough water to sink it! It’s firmly wedged on the bottom.



The bottom near the shore as it were, rather than the bottom in the middle of the channel I assume? Anyway, I bet you it could be stuck there in a way that was much harder to clear!


----------



## TopCat (Mar 25, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> The bottom near the shore as it were, rather than the bottom in the middle of the channel I assume? Anyway, I bet you it could be stuck there in a way that was much harder to clear!


Give them a few days.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 25, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Have they got hard standing nearby to site the containers? Bit desert like round there.


The banks are just sand as far as I know, there’s pictures of a digger trying to free the bow. Considering the sheer scale of the lifting gear required at a dock that’s needed to get the containers off, how they’re planning on doing this is beyond me.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 25, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The banks are just sand as far as I know, there’s pictures of a digger trying to free the bow. Considering the sheer scale of the lifting gear required at a dock that’s needed to get the containers off, how they’re planning on doing this is beyond me.


I imagine that the lads at Smit Tak are splicing mainbraces, polishing the golden rivet, and practising their hornpipes, even as we speak...


----------



## kebabking (Mar 25, 2021)

Fo shizzle.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 25, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Have they got hard standing nearby to site the containers? Bit desert like round there.



a levitation wizard required, or a Jedi


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 25, 2021)

kebabking said:


> Fo shizzle.




That digger just looks like a toy.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> That digger just looks like a toy.


It's the best example of the vastness of that ship I've seen so far...


----------



## spitfire (Mar 25, 2021)

I can't get my head around the 220,000 tonnes figure.

That's a lot of sausages.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 25, 2021)

There must be getting on for 150 ships in those queues by now ...

Suez Canal: Owner of cargo ship blocking waterway apologises - BBC News 

That's some loss of face, the skipper is going to have some explaining to do. The Beeb was going with sudden gusts of strong wind driving the ship into the bank. tbh, the inertia alone would have meant a toucher onto the bank, and it is "narrow" there. [not when compared to the Corinth canal]

some pics off the beeb
In pictures: Container ship blocks Egypt's Suez Canal - BBC News 

There's not a lot of room to tow that behemoth astern, so digging the bows out will have to be part of the rescue plan,
and then the bank will need repairing (it has rip-rap / armour to protect against the wash from passing vessels)
Once it is re-opened the pilots will have to ensure that the ships keep to the speed limits and their booked slots to pass each other as planned, if "a little" late (hopefully, every one will be patient).


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 25, 2021)

kebabking said:


> Fo shizzle.




there's still quite a bit of ex-bank hiding on the port side, I assume it is out of reach of that tonka toy.


----------



## cloudyday (Mar 25, 2021)

How many days extra is it to sail around the cape of good hope?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 25, 2021)

cloudyday said:


> How many days extra is it to sail around the cape of good hope?



A bloody long time, as it 'reduces the journey distance from the Arabian Sea to London, for example, by approximately 8,900 kilometres (5,500 mi)'.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 25, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I can't get my head around the 220,000 tonnes figure.
> 
> That's a lot of sausages.


Stand next to a 20’ shipping container. Now imagine _twenty thousand_ of them in a big pile.


----------



## T & P (Mar 25, 2021)

If memory serves, various regional powers have threatened over the decades to block the Suez canel as part of some dispute or other. Kudos therefore to the crew of this ship, for achieving in the blink of an eye what no sovereign State has ever managed to pull off


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 25, 2021)

The wild logistics of getting a giant cargo ship out of the Suez Canal
					

For a third day, the Ever Given is stuck in one of the world’s most vital waterways. This is how the vessel – and global trade – can be salvaged




					www.wired.co.uk


----------



## TopCat (Mar 25, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The wild logistics of getting a giant cargo ship out of the Suez Canal
> 
> 
> For a third day, the Ever Given is stuck in one of the world’s most vital waterways. This is how the vessel – and global trade – can be salvaged
> ...


A decent report that.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 25, 2021)

TopCat said:


> A decent report that.


Yeah, I’d not realised the danger of it floating in the middle but being stuck at each end - the whole thing then effectively sagging and breaking up


----------



## TopCat (Mar 25, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah, I’d not realised the danger of it floating in the middle but being stuck at each end - the whole thing then effectively sagging and breaking up


The containers floating about, bursting open and shiny stuff spilling out would be interesting. The whole suez area is massively controlled by the military but it would stil be a powerful draw for fun loving skint Egyptians.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 25, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> There must be getting on for 150 ships in those queues by now ...
> 
> Suez Canal: Owner of cargo ship blocking waterway apologises - BBC News
> 
> ...


A friend of mine, MN officer, was saying it was blacked out, then hit by a strong wind. As he said a ship that size, with no power, then  broadsided is going to do exactly as it wants.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 25, 2021)

dessiato said:


> A friend of mine, MN officer, was saying it was blacked out, then hit by a strong wind. As he said a ship that size, with no power, then  broadsided is going to do exactly as it wants.



They've denied a loss of power. They might be lying for whatever reason but they've made a point of denying loss of power.

*Bernhard Schulte denied early reports that the vessel had lost power, saying: “Initial investigations rule out any mechanical or engine failure as a cause of the grounding.”

The ship had two pilots from Egypt’s canal authority onboard to guide it when the grounding happened at about 7.45am on Tuesday, the company said. It said all 25 crew were safe and there had been no reports of injuries or pollution.*




How a container ship blocked the Suez canal – visual guide
Read more
*Evergreen Marine Corp said the Ever Given had been overcome by strong winds as it entered the canal from the Red Sea. An Egyptian official who spoke to the Associated Press on condition of anonymity similarly blamed strong wind.*


----------



## kebabking (Mar 25, 2021)

If you ever wondered what a gangfuck looked like from space...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 25, 2021)

kebabking said:


> If you ever wondered what a gangfuck looked like from space...





Istanbul no longer the only place with a bridge between two continents


----------



## T & P (Mar 25, 2021)

kebabking said:


> If you ever wondered what a gangfuck looked like from space...



The satellite image might be hi-res, not but hi-res enough to see the lone plucky little excavator trying to restore the world's trade


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 25, 2021)

T & P said:


> The satellite image might be hi-res, not but hi-res enough to see the lone plucky little excavator trying to restore the world's trade




Nor the two Egyptian pilots slinking off, whistling nonchalantly....


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 25, 2021)

T & P said:


> If memory serves, various regional powers have threatened over the decades to block the Suez canel as part of some dispute or other. Kudos therefore to the crew of this ship, for achieving in the blink of an eye what no sovereign State has ever managed to pull off


_The Suez Canal closed in 1967 after the Six-Day War between Israel and Egypt. This time, the waterway was shut to all traffic for eight straight years, until 1975._


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 25, 2021)

cloudyday said:


> How many days extra is it to sail around the cape of good hope?


a lot ...

assume your ship can maintain 15 knots 24 hours a day, that's 360 miles a day, I think.
5,500 miles via Cape of Good Hope would take at least 15 days and a lot of bunker fuel.

e2a i don't think that's right, - it doesn't allow for any difference between day / night sailing, deviations, stops or weather events.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2021)

Salvage company reckons it'll take weeks O_O









						Suez Canal could be blocked for weeks by 'beached whale' ship
					

A huge container ship blocking the Suez Canal like a "beached whale" may take weeks to free, the salvage company said, as officials stopped all ships entering the channel on Thursday in a new setback for global trade.




					www.reuters.com
				




I am reminded of this excellent article from 2008 all about the ocean salvage business. Soft Men need not apply.








						High Tech Cowboys of the Deep Seas: The Race to Save the Cougar Ace
					

Latitude 48° 14 North. Longitude 174° 26 West.




					www.wired.com


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 25, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> there's still quite a bit of ex-bank hiding on the port side, I assume it is out of reach of that tonka toy.



Yeah that diggers not going to be able to dig underwater


----------



## spitfire (Mar 25, 2021)

This is Big Boat.

This is Big Boat’s important job.

Every day, Big Boat carries big boxes in the water to the other side of the world.

Big Boat steers the boxes through huge waves and under giant bridges.

She keeps the boxes safe through the scary seas.

This is her work.

cont....









						Oh No! Big Boat Is Stuck | Defector
					

This is Big Boat. This is Big Boat’s important job.  Every day, Big Boat carries big boxes in the water to the other side of the world. Big Boat steers the boxes through huge waves and under giant bridges.  She keeps the boxes safe through the scary seas.  This is her work.  But Big Boat […]




					defector.com


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## planetgeli (Mar 25, 2021)

They're already talking of 'higher tides *next week*'. 

And cargo off taking weeks if that fails.

The name of this ship is going to be a quiz question in the future. And everyone is going to get it wrong by saying the 'Evergreen'.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 25, 2021)

You know it makes sense...


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 25, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> And cargo off taking weeks if that fails.


that takes bloody ages....and the lighter containers are on top


----------



## existentialist (Mar 25, 2021)

Perhaps Digger Man could start a bypass?


----------



## spitfire (Mar 25, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Perhaps Digger Man could start a bypass?



Lateral thinking there. Love it.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 25, 2021)

It seems a little surprising that the Suez canal didn't have an emergency plan already prepared for this kind of situation. Or did they? It seems like the sort of thing you might worry about, if you were operating a canal through which pass hundreds of massive ships that only just fit.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 25, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Lateral thinking there. Love it.


Literally lateral thinking.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 25, 2021)

teuchter said:


> It seems a little surprising that the Suez canal didn't have an emergency plan already prepared for this kind of situation. Or did they? It seems like the sort of thing you might worry about, if you were operating a canal through which pass hundreds of massive ships that only just fit.


Their error was in not having you involved in the contingency planning.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 25, 2021)

Latest attempts to refloat her have failed. 

Engineers are considering moving some of her cargo. 

Imagine if she sinks right there? 

wtf


----------



## teuchter (Mar 25, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Their error was in not having you involved in the contingency planning.


And with hindsight many people are asking: why?


----------



## T & P (Mar 25, 2021)

teuchter said:


> It seems a little surprising that the Suez canal didn't have an emergency plan already prepared for this kind of situation. Or did they? It seems like the sort of thing you might worry about, if you were operating a canal through which pass hundreds of massive ships that only just fit.


TBF this is the very first time in the entire existence of the canal that something like this has happened, so with a risk factor as low as that it would have been hard to justify the cost of building and maintaining cranes all along the shore so they can one day offload a stuck ship faster.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 25, 2021)

Just nuke the fucker.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Latest attempts to refloat her have failed.
> 
> Engineers are considering moving some of her cargo.
> 
> ...


The bottom of the canal is only like 10m or so below the bottom of the ship. It'd barely move.


----------



## Duncan2 (Mar 25, 2021)

Paging Elon


----------



## weltweit (Mar 25, 2021)

Crispy said:


> The bottom of the canal is only like 10m or so below the bottom of the ship. It'd barely move.


I was thinking more about the effect on trade


----------



## spitfire (Mar 25, 2021)

Build a wall around it. Fill with water. Ship floats. Turn ship.
Should only take a few weeks.

Probly.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 25, 2021)

T & P said:


> TBF this is the very first time in the entire existence of the canal that something like this has happened, so with a risk factor as low as that it would have been hard to justify the cost of building and maintaining cranes all along the shore so they can one day offload a stuck ship faster.


There was a similar incident (grounding) in 2017, but the canal authority got the ship afloat again within hours, IIRC.
[from memory of one of the Beeb pieces I read this morning]


----------



## existentialist (Mar 25, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Build a wall around it. Fill with water. Ship floats. Turn ship.
> Should only take a few weeks.
> 
> Probly.


I feel a conveyor belt needs to be involved, somehow...


----------



## Lancman (Mar 25, 2021)

Dig a 400 metre trench in the sand directly ahead of the ship as she lies.  Float the ship in there. Open a bazaar.


----------



## T & P (Mar 25, 2021)

While reading about this issue I’ve come across a couple of articles about the plans for a rival canal crossing via Eliat and the Dead Sea, which have been recently gathering pace.

Israel have long had ambitions to build such canal but could not make it work without Saudi Arabia’s collaboration, as the latter has territorial control over two islands any ship wanting to use the canal would have to go through. The recent peace accord between the two nations has suddenly made this not just possible, but a lucrative and politically powerful project to embrace.

It would have some positive effects in the area though; as part of the project the Dead Sea would be replenished with brine/ compatible ph water to stop its rapidly accelerating shrinking. And more importantly, desalination plants would be built and Amman and surrounding areas of Jordan, which are permanently short of water, would be supplied by a new pipeline.

Egypt however is less than happy with the proposal...





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.co.uk


----------



## pug (Mar 25, 2021)

A decent sized nuclear device should vapourise it and widen the canal, be quite cheap and quick too.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 25, 2021)

pug said:


> A decent sized nuclear device should vapourise it and widen the canal, be quite cheap and quick too.


and drop plenty of radioactive fallout


----------



## spitfire (Mar 25, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> and drop plenty of radioactive fallout



Details.

Think of the big picture.

My future PS5 might be on that ship.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 25, 2021)

#youparklikeacunt


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 25, 2021)

Lancman said:


> Dig a 400 metre trench in the sand directly ahead of the ship as she lies.  Float the ship in there. Open a bazaar.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 25, 2021)

Have thought about maybe a ramp? 
Like an Eval Kineaval-type ramp?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

Is it free now?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 26, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Is it free now?



No, it's likely to take weeks.

If anyone fancies sending crazy ideas on how to free it, here's a link.



> But are the experts missing something? We would like to hear from you about how the ship could be freed, particularly if you are a salvage expert, an engineer or you have significant experience in shipping.











						Suez canal blockage: tell us your ideas for how the Ever Given can be refloated
					

We would like to hear from readers about how the giant container ship Ever Given could be freed




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## kebabking (Mar 26, 2021)

Opportunities here for the Falklands, St Helena, and Tristan da Cunha - if ships have to go the long ways round, a bit of fresh food might be worth a penny or two....


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 26, 2021)

This would be a challenging job for Fred Dibnah.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> No, it's likely to take weeks.
> 
> If anyone fancies sending crazy ideas on how to free it, here's a link.
> 
> ...


I recollect that oil leak on the seabed in the Gulf of Mexico. My suggestion was human bronchial phlegm, Weetabix, human hair all mixed up and shot into the hole.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 26, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> a lot ...
> 
> assume your ship can maintain 15 knots 24 hours a day, that's 360 miles a day, I think.
> 5,500 miles via Cape of Good Hope would take at least 15 days and a lot of bunker fuel.
> ...


The Suez Canal saves about 9 days. Your calcs missed out that it still takes time to transit the canal, which has a low speed limit as well.

Edit: depends where you're going. A European destination makes it a longer delay than say the USA, maybe 13 days.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

The sea around the cape of good hope can be a tad unsettled no?


----------



## A380 (Mar 26, 2021)

teuchter said:


> And with hindsight many people are asking: why?


Many = You


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

What’s the profile of the bottom of the ship? Is there a diagram?


----------



## A380 (Mar 26, 2021)

They should float a giant Antarctic iceberg up the canal to sink the ship, problem solved - although they would need to source a dance quartet to play ‘nearer my god to thee’ - which might prove to be the one tiny flaw in my plan.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 26, 2021)

A380 said:


> They should float a giant Antarctic iceberg up the canal to sink the ship, problem solved - although they would need to source a dance quartet to play ‘nearer my god to thee’ - which might prove to be the one tiny flaw in my plan.



I hope you have submitted that idea to The Guardian.


----------



## A380 (Mar 26, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I hope you have submitted that idea to The Guardian.


I have now.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 26, 2021)

They should just put more water in the canal


----------



## Tankus (Mar 26, 2021)

One man and his digger

Good job it's not urgent or anything

In the captains defense, he is a bit of a dick..... Possibly
The ships tracking before grounding, according to the internetz








						Cargo ship drew giant penis in Red Sea before wedging itself in Suez Canal
					

The ill-fated cargo ship charted a very interesting course through the Red Sea before getting stuck in the Suez Canal.




					metro.co.uk
				



I wonder if that'll come up in the investigation¿


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

How about taking off all the oil and fuel and ballast and filling the hull with helium? Maybe a few balloons?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 26, 2021)

TopCat said:


> How about taking off all the oil and fuel and ballast and filling the hull with helium? Maybe a few balloons?



Get onto The Guardian.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 26, 2021)

Have they thought about trying to move the boat


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2021)

TopCat said:


> What’s the profile of the bottom of the ship? Is there a diagram?


Container ships are flat bottomed, almost rectangular amidship.

The waterline is about half way up the side when loaded, so something like this:


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

I was watching some otherwise boring footage of huge container ships doing manoeuvres and the sheer momentum of the vessels was eye opening. The bow and stern (stern?) of this ship could be really wedged in.
I bet they break it.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

Crispy said:


> Container ships are flat bottomed, almost rectangular amidship.
> View attachment 260353
> The waterline is about half way up the side when loaded, so something like this:
> View attachment 260352


Well that means it’s likely the beached area is huge.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2021)

Actually, I think there's a dredger / digger barge on the port bow doing the work. 
And similar deepening will be needed at the stern, Tidal scouring "might" help or maybe make things worse.

I think the Ever Given will be flat bottomed, no keel to speak of. Basically the hull's a big box with a pointed front end, that the bulbous "wave breaker" that's currently still wedged in the east bank. The blunt end will have the main prop and rudder. If that gets pushed too hard into the sediment near the west bank, potentially, it could be damaged or dislodged.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Actually, I think there's a dredger / digger barge on the port bow doing the work.
> And similar deepening will be needed at the stern, Tidal scouring "might" help or maybe make things worse.
> 
> I think the Ever Given will be flat bottomed, no keel to speak of. Basically the hull's a big box with a pointed front end, that the bulbous "wave breaker" that's currently still wedged in the east bank. The blunt end will have the main prop and rudder. If that gets pushed too hard into the sediment near the west bank, potentially, it could be damaged or dislodged.


Changing the main bearings on the prop shaft could be tricky.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 26, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I was watching some otherwise boring footage of huge container ships doing manoeuvres and the sheer momentum of the vessels was eye opening. The bow and stern (stern?) of this ship could be really wedged in.
> I bet they break it.


The stopping distance from full speed of the largest oil tankers is measured in miles


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 26, 2021)

TopCat said:


> The sea around the cape of good hope can be a tad unsettled no?



No, you're thinking of Cape Horn at the tip of South America. Here's a factoid for ya: Cape Horn is not named cos on a map it looks a bit like a horn, it was named after the port in Holland where the first explorers/cartographers set off from; Hoorn.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 26, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Have they thought about trying to move the boat




Sensible suggestions only please.


----------



## Tankus (Mar 26, 2021)

T & P said:


> While reading about this issue I’ve come across a couple of articles about the plans for a rival canal crossing via Eliat and the Dead Sea, which have been recently gathering pace.
> 
> Israel have long had ambitions to build such canal but could not make it work without Saudi Arabia’s collaboration, as the latter has territorial control over two islands any ship wanting to use the canal would have to go through. The recent peace accord between the two nations has suddenly made this not just possible, but a lucrative and politically powerful project to embrace.
> 
> ...


Uh?  No mention of the1300ft elevation difference between the sea  and down to the dead   that's 2600fts worth of locks  that  can take the volume of a super tanker ,  could use the drop at both ends to produce electricity I suppose,  but the evaporation rate is going to be quickly exceeded. Cost aside.
Better to do a pipe from the Med if they are just interested in replenishment

Shit ton of land to go if leveled off not to mention the population impact


----------



## Lancman (Mar 26, 2021)

T & P said:


> While reading about this issue I’ve come across a couple of articles about the plans for a rival canal crossing via Eliat and the Dead Sea, which have been recently gathering pace.
> 
> Israel have long had ambitions to build such canal but could not make it work without Saudi Arabia’s collaboration, as the latter has territorial control over two islands any ship wanting to use the canal would have to go through. The recent peace accord between the two nations has suddenly made this not just possible, but a lucrative and politically powerful project to embrace.
> 
> ...


 
Around the time that the British and the French were carving up the collapsed Ottoman Empire using the Sykes-Picot Pact another canal was being planned running from the north-east corner of the Mediterranean in the area of Iskenderun to join up with the headwaters of the Euphrates. This would have enabled traffic all the way down through Baghdad to join the Persian Gulf at Kuwait and on to the Far East and Australasia. But we already had the Suez Canal and nothing could go wrong there …..


----------



## Tankus (Mar 26, 2021)

Didn't see the star , but  I was also contemplating mentioning a dog. Lol.... I think I've missed my vocation in life


----------



## A380 (Mar 26, 2021)

At least the Captain of the Costa Concordia was trying to show off to impress a possible future sexual partner when he messed up. Doesn’t sound like the Master and / or pilots in this case had such a good reason for error.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 26, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> They should just put more water in the canal


Or if they just drove the boat with the front bit facing forward this sort of thing wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

The descriptions of the antics of the pilots are quite stereotypical but probably true. More interested in cadging fags and eating than steering the ship.


----------



## A380 (Mar 26, 2021)

Have they tried turning the Suez Canal off and then on again?


----------



## Lancman (Mar 26, 2021)

A380 said:


> At least the Captain of the Costa Concordia was trying to show off to impress a possible future sexual partner when he messed up. Doesn’t sound like the Master and / or pilots in this case had such a good reason for error.


Two pilots on board, always a mistake.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

A380 said:


> Have they tried turning the Suez Canal off and then on again?


Create a big rush of water, a big wave if you like, that picks up the ship like a body board and sweeps it clear?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

Fill the hull with expanding foam.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2021)

Get an icebreaker to take a massive run up to it and snap it like a twig.

Add some outboard motors to give the breaker a bit more welly*.



*nautical term, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

The pressure is properly on now. I expect the Egyptian govt to start showing their commitments to information transparency and honesty in hilarious statements.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2021)

I did see some absolute wally on twitter yesterday genuinely suggest bombing it.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I did see some absolute wally on twitter yesterday genuinely suggest bombing it.


Probably dreamt that up over the strait of Hormuz.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 26, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I did see some absolute wally on twitter yesterday genuinely suggest bombing it.


Ah, the Priti Patel school of marine engineering troubleshooting...


----------



## nogojones (Mar 26, 2021)

TopCat said:


> The descriptions of the antics of the pilots are quite stereotypical but probably true. More interested in cadging fags and eating than steering the ship.


Isn't this what everyone in work is like?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

nogojones said:


> Isn't this what everyone in work is like?


I was a chauffeur in my youth. It was imperative to look where you were going. Cadging fags and tips from the customer came when the vehicle was parked up upon arrival.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 26, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I did see some absolute wally on twitter yesterday genuinely suggest bombing it.


I think two posters on this thread have already floated the idea of nukes. Seems like the most popular idea so far. There's democracy in action for you.


----------



## A380 (Mar 26, 2021)

Could the French intelligence service Direction générale de la sécurité extérieure help? They have experience in sinking ships in other people’s countries after all.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 26, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I was a chauffeur in my youth. It was imperative to look where you were going. Cadging fags and tips from the customer came when the vehicle was parked up upon arrival.


Maybe if they gave the ships captain a tip when he dropped his load off his mind might have been more focused on the job


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2021)

nogojones said:


> I think two posters on this thread have already floated the idea of nukes. Seems like the most popular idea so far. There's democracy in action for you.



TBF a nuke would probably do a decent job of redistributing whatever is left of the ship over a wide area rather than leaving a pile of mangled wreckage in the canal.

And they'd have another passing place into the bargain.

**


----------



## A380 (Mar 26, 2021)

They could introduce beavers to the canal and encourage them to build a mighty dam out of twigs and other detritus to float the ship off.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

Suez Canal: How did they move the Ever Given?
					

The giant cargo ship stuck in the Suez Canal has been successfully moved after nearly a week.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## kebabking (Mar 26, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I did see some absolute wally on twitter yesterday genuinely suggest bombing it.



Thanks for the like.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2021)

A380 said:


> They could introduce beavers to the canal and encourage them to build a mighty dam out of twigs and other detritus to float the ship off.





spitfire said:


> Build a wall around it. Fill with water. Ship floats. Turn ship.
> Should only take a few weeks.
> 
> Probly.



We would make quite the consultancy team. Let's give them a shout.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

Worst case scenario openly discussed is ship breaks in two and all containers fall in and about


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

spitfire said:


> TBF a nuke would probably do a decent job of redistributing whatever is left of the ship over a wide area rather than leaving a pile of mangled wreckage in the canal.
> 
> And they'd have another passing place into the bargain.
> 
> *View attachment 260362*


The radioactivity would deter looters and pesky journalists.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2021)

TopCat said:


> The radioactivity would deter looters and pesky journalists.



win/win/win

could be on to something here.


----------



## A380 (Mar 26, 2021)

nogojones said:


> I think two posters on this thread have already floated the idea of nukes. Seems like the most popular idea so far. There's democracy in action for you.


No, nukes would be a stupid idea. The radiation could cause the beavers to mutate into giant 50 ft tall super beavers, then the canal would be properly fucked.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2021)

Dammit. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

A380 said:


> No, nukes would be a stupid idea. The radiation could cause the beavers to mutate into giant 50 ft tall super beavers, then the canal would be properly fucked.


Bring in giant beaver predators, something like a camel with huge teeth.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2021)

So. Does anyone have any beavers going spare?


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Bring in giant beaver predators, something like a camel with huge teeth.



Actually crying here.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

What about adding more salt to the water to gain additional boyancy?


----------



## A380 (Mar 26, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Bring in giant beaver predators, something like a camel with huge teeth.


Wouldn’t that be a problem when they’d eaten all the giant beavers? They might get the hump.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

A380 said:


> Wouldn’t that be a problem when they’d eaten all the giant beavers? They might get the hump.


Then bring in the evil camel eating rodent army.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 26, 2021)

A380 said:


> No, nukes would be a stupid idea. The radiation could cause the beavers to mutate into giant 50 ft tall super beavers, then the canal would be properly fucked.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 26, 2021)

Obviously , the stacking of containers on such big things is a real science (and maybe an art) , I would guess therefore the lighter loaded boxes are on top and the heaviest ones further down. So there needs to be a tremendous effort to reduce the cargo weight down enough to make an appreciable difference. (let alone where do you put them in the interim) ........


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2021)

I have compiled our suggestions for the Graun. as follows.

Nuclear explosion under the ship. Also will create a new passing place. win/win.

Massive beavers to build a large dam around the ship to float it away (must not be combined with nuclear solution as risk of creating mutant beavers).

More salt in canal to increase buoyancy.

Dig bypass for ships.

Ask French Intelligence to "Deal with it".

Fill with helium/balloons.

Move boat.

Turn canal off and on again.

Fill hull with expanding foam.

Massive ice breaker take big run up to snap it like a twig. (May need some extra outboards for more "welly".


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 26, 2021)

I am glad I posted that link now.


----------



## LDC (Mar 26, 2021)

The driver just needs to get back in and just reverse what he did to get it in this position.


----------



## A380 (Mar 26, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I have compiled our suggestions for the Graun. as follows.
> 
> Nuclear explosion under the ship. Also will create a new passing place. win/win.
> 
> ...


Awesome. I am somewhat surprised you ticked the ‘wish to remain anonymous’ box though...


----------



## Lancman (Mar 26, 2021)

I feel some sympathy for whoever was in charge of handling this ship. Looking at the deck cargo she must have been very vulnerable to cross winds. The ship’s speed would have been down to less than 1/3 of her cruising speed and the rudder authority greatly reduced. She must have had a considerable sideways drift on and had to steer to windward to stay in the deep channel. There must come a time when a vessel a quarter of a mile long drifting at an angle along the centre of the canal must rub her bow on one bank and her stern on the other. I rather think that this crew were handed what is known in the game of rugby as “a hospital pass”. The owners wont agree of course.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2021)

A380 said:


> Awesome. I am somewhat surprised you ticked the ‘wish to remain anonymous’ box though...



Haven't pressed send yet.

Yes. Entirely?


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 26, 2021)

This would never of happened if they had used the same technology as in Cornwall.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Haven't pressed send yet.
> 
> Yes. Entirely?



Done this now.

* awaits board invasion of centrist dads *


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2021)

None of the suggestions submitted to the Guardian on behalf of urban75


spitfire said:


> I have compiled our suggestions for the Graun. as follows.
> 
> Nuclear explosion under the ship. Also will create a new passing place. win/win.
> 
> ...


This is just embarrassing.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2021)

teuchter said:


> None of the suggestions submitted to the Guardian on behalf of urban75
> 
> This is just embarrassing.



I've let you down, let myself down, let the whole school down.


----------



## A380 (Mar 26, 2021)

teuchter said:


> None of the suggestions submitted to the Guardian on behalf of urban75
> 
> This is just embarrassing.


I’m sure you have submitted ‘ ban all travel for anyone not as educated and refined as me, force the ignorant ( everyone not me or Melvyn Bragg on a good day)  to live in dark hovels and eat locally produced lichen and wear homespun sack cloth thus removing the need for international shipping’...


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 26, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Zapp Brannigan (a traffic engineer) once outlined to me a way potential terrorists could easily bring the entire country to pretty much a standstill with minimal effort . . .


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> The driver just needs to get back in and just reverse what he did to get it in this position.



Aw I missed this one, sorry LynnDoyleCooper


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 26, 2021)

High Voltage said:


>



PM me, and you ain't seen me. Roight?


----------



## kebabking (Mar 26, 2021)

Ship jousting. This shit just gets better every day.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2021)

kebabking said:


> Ship jousting. This shit just gets better every day.




"Because fuck you that's why" - Florence Spirit


----------



## pesh (Mar 26, 2021)

Just let the air out the tyres.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 26, 2021)

teuchter said:


> None of the suggestions submitted to the Guardian on behalf of urban75
> 
> This is just embarrassing.


If they'd used bicycles instead of big fuck off boats to move these containers, this sort of thing would never have happened in the first place


----------



## klang (Mar 26, 2021)

If, as they say, the stuck ship is such a big problem for international trade, why don't they just move the ship to a less awkward location, thus making Suez fit for purpose again?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2021)

Is it called the Evergreen or the Evergiven? Reports aren’t consistent


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 26, 2021)

kebabking said:


> Ship jousting. This shit just gets better every day.




This is what happens when two mad captains play chicken.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 26, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it called the Evergreen or the Evergiven? Reports aren’t consistent


Ever Given, operated by the Evergreen shipping company.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 26, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I've let you down, let myself down, let the whole school down.



Has the Ever Given nicked your login?


----------



## nogojones (Mar 26, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Ever Given, operated by the Evergreen shipping company.


on the other side of the hull it says "zero fucks"


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 26, 2021)

Got it - get some engineers in to de-water the canal by building dams front and rear - get some shovel experts to dig out the silt. 

Get Guy Gibson and some Lancaster planes in to destroy the dams. Job done  - obviously after the shovel gangs are clear.

Sell the silt to Topcat for his garden project.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 26, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it called the Evergreen or the Evergiven? Reports aren’t consistent


Evergreen is the shipping company, Ever Given is the name of the ship. Not sure why so many people are struggling with that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2021)

mauvais said:


> Evergreen is the shipping company, Ever Given is the name of the ship. Not sure why so many people are struggling with that.


It has Ever Green written on the side and Ever Given seems like a meme rather than an actual name


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 26, 2021)

kebabking said:


> Ship jousting. This shit just gets better every day.





spitfire said:


> "Because fuck you that's why" - Florence Spirit



Fuck you and your renewable energy apparently.



> *The Florence Spirit was carrying a load of coal while the Alanis was carrying wind turbine parts.*


----------



## mauvais (Mar 26, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It has Ever Green written on the side and Ever Given seems like a meme rather than an actual name


When you're in the business of running a shitload of ships I guess naming them gets less fun, so they all tend to be called along the lines of Company Something - e.g. Ever Golden, Ever Globe, Exxon Valdez, Emma Maersk (this one's backwards) etc


----------



## A380 (Mar 26, 2021)

Perhaps it’s like how you get rid of a red wine stain by pouring white wine on it. They could get a big red container ship to crash alongside and that would remove the problem?

(n.b I’m not a naval architect)


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2021)

Hmm laborious, remove containers, one at a time, float ship off ground, replace containers one at a time, pay massive compensation bill to other traffic that was held up.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 26, 2021)

This just in from tugboatinstitute.com.

I think someone is taking the piss with a little edit.



> Evergreen businesses are led by Purpose-driven leaders with the grit and resourcefulness to build and scale private, profitable, enduring, and market-leading businesses. *that make a dent in the universe.* Evergreen companies are the most important companies in our society. today and redefine success.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 26, 2021)

It’s straightforward to refloat, but time consuming.  Injection dredging teams, one each side of the grounded ship and remove the built up margins from beneath the ship. One team on the port bow and another on the starboard stern. And several weeks of pumping out the slurry and silt. 
The idea of these huge ships is to reduce costs, but as ever there is never a problem until something like this happens. Deep water Horizon being an example from another industry.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 26, 2021)

Can't they just jiggle it about a bit?


----------



## klang (Mar 26, 2021)

They should put the foot mats under the tyres and reverse very slowly.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 26, 2021)

Where’s Moses when you need him?


----------



## T & P (Mar 26, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Where’s Moses when you need him?


I fear Moses might make things worse. By parting the water and thus removing whatever support it is still lending to the hull, the ship would be left dangling in the air and would surely snap in two immediately.


----------



## klang (Mar 26, 2021)

T & P said:


> I fear Moses might make things worse. By parting the water and thus removing whatever support it is still lending to the hull, the ship would be left dangling in the air and would surely snap in two immediately.


surely it's big enough that half of it would be more than sufficient.


----------



## T & P (Mar 26, 2021)

littleseb said:


> surely it's big enough that half of it would be more than sufficient.


Hadn't thought of that...

Is it too late to add 'Call in Moses' to the Guardian list?


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2021)

T & P said:


> Hadn't thought of that...
> 
> Is it too late to add 'Call in Moses' to the Guardian list?



Yes. Sorry about that.

Anyway I've grown out of that sort of thing now. I've matured.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Yes. Sorry about that.
> 
> Anyway I've grown out of that sort of thing now. I've matured.



Oh wait.









						Is this ship still stuck?
					

You know that ship, the one possibly still stuck in the canal. Is it still there? Find out that, and really only that, at this website.




					istheshipstillstuck.com
				




I haven't.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 26, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Yes. Sorry about that.
> 
> Anyway I've grown out of that sort of thing now. I've matured. I got told off by teuchter.



C4U


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

Lancman said:


> I feel some sympathy for whoever was in charge of handling this ship. Looking at the deck cargo she must have been very vulnerable to cross winds. The ship’s speed would have been down to less than 1/3 of her cruising speed and the rudder authority greatly reduced. She must have had a considerable sideways drift on and had to steer to windward to stay in the deep channel. There must come a time when a vessel a quarter of a mile long drifting at an angle along the centre of the canal must rub her bow on one bank and her stern on the other. I rather think that this crew were handed what is known in the game of rugby as “a hospital pass”. The owners wont agree of course.


Only 25 crew. If you account for those eating and sleeping and going to the loo and stuff it probably left no one to steer. An old bra securing the ships wheel.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

kebabking said:


> Ship jousting. This shit just gets better every day.



No one was looking were they.


----------



## LDC (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 26, 2021)

T & P said:


> I fear Moses might make things worse. By parting the water and thus removing whatever support it is still lending to the hull, the ship would be left dangling in the air and would surely snap in two immediately.


It depends on the sectional design and construction of the ship. These large ships are built with the capacity of the hull to span large, deep troughs in the waves they encounter.  Of course this ship is in fairly still water, but it is loaded with a huge weight in cargo. It comes down to the shear and bend capacity of the hull and beam. Going to need a bigger calculator!


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

Taking the containers off, even if they have mammoth floating cranes nearby will provide great viewing with a few beers as they fuck up and drop them repeatedly.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 26, 2021)

Have they thought of using a couple of those wet-vac Henrys to get the silt out? Henry has never let me down.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

What about ten thousand camels in harnesses? Would be great footage.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

Or knowing the Egyptians a bit, ten thousand Toyota Hilux’s with winches?


----------



## klang (Mar 26, 2021)

Gaffer tape and WD40 should solve it.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 26, 2021)

They (camels or 4x4’s) could all do a coordinated pull and rip the ship in two with a big creaking noise.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 26, 2021)

Have they thought about covering the ship in butter?  It'll slide right out.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2021)

Wondering how long it will be before shipping starts away for the Cape route ?

I'll give it another couple of days ...

At the estimated two days to clear each delayed day's worth of the queues, it will soon be worth the extra 9 to 13 days of the longer route. 
There's a lot of material sitting waiting to move.


----------



## A380 (Mar 26, 2021)

They could try building an enormous fridge round the ship, being made of steel it would contract and then might be short enough to come free from the banks.


----------



## A380 (Mar 26, 2021)

The Ship Handling Centre in Southampton might be getting a new student soon...


----------



## hash tag (Mar 26, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Wondering how long it will be before shipping starts away for the Cape route ?
> 
> I'll give it another couple of days ...
> 
> ...


The radio news early this morning was already reporting some ships had diverted around Africa. Some diversion. 








						Oil Tanker Diverts Around Africa to Avoid Suez Canal Disruption
					

Suezmax tanker Marlin Santorini abruptly changed course Thursday afternoon to head around Africa on its journey from Houston to Asia, apparently to avoid the risk of getting caught in the growing tailback of vessels waiting to transit the Suez Canal. With no end in sight to the blockage of the...




					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2021)

Apparently they crashed while reading this:

If only they’d read the sequel ‘how to avoid huge deserts’


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2021)

A380 said:


> The Ship Handling Centre in Southampton might be getting a new student soon...
> 
> View attachment 260392View attachment 260393
> View attachment 260394



Holy shit, can we go there?


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> If only they’d read the sequel ‘how to avoid huge deserts’


The librarian thought it was a guide to avoiding huge desserts and filed it in the diets section, so when they went to withdraw it it was nowhere to be found.


----------



## A380 (Mar 26, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Holy shit, can we go there?


Yes. Yes we can.


----------



## T & P (Mar 26, 2021)

If only Dennis Hopper was still with us he'd have the ship sailing again in no time...


----------



## existentialist (Mar 26, 2021)

teuchter said:


> None of the suggestions submitted to the Guardian on behalf of urban75
> 
> This is just embarrassing.


Only, surely, if one is easily embarrassed. Personally, I am delighted to see my suggestion - a bypass, undoubtedly the most promising of them all - put forward, and my name immortalised in the new Existentialist Evergreen Bypass & Ring Road.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 26, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Personally, I am delighted to see my suggestion - a bypass, undoubtedly the most promising of them all - put forward,



Well you obviously don't live in Llandeilo do you.

*Parochial running joke, currently over 30 years old.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2021)

It's just occurred to me that it's obvious who they need to call, and it's Werner Herzog, who has form.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2021)

Well if they will pile the containers higher than the bridge, what do they expect?


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 26, 2021)

Somewhere else , it was suggested a l Panama canal to lay some railway tracks and use chunky heavy diesels to pull the ship off.

You would expect me to thoroughly approve - now a pair of class 56 freight engines can handle a 4000 ton train of iron ore from Port Talbot to Llanwern (or they did) - now this ship weighs 200,000 tons or so - so that needs about 50+

Course they would need some drivers , so ASLEF would be happy to oblige if they got travelling time from say Hither Green to Port Said or wherever.


They jacked up a hotel in Brighton Beach (Brooklyn) - laid tracks under it and let the hotel gently down and hauled it inland. Lateral and brave thinking I reckon


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 26, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Well if they will pile the containers higher than the bridge, what do they expect?



It's ok, they've got one of those signs,

If you can't see my mirrors  I can't see you.

Or maybe it just says "Steve and Tracey".


----------



## T & P (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Mar 26, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Holy shit, can we go there?


Urban meet. Ship dodgems.


----------



## petee (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 26, 2021)

Can't they just build a new canal section around the stricken ship, and then sort it out later?  They could dam the affected area, drain it and dismantle the ship at their leisure if they wanted too.  Can't be that hard - canals are just glorified ditches at the end of the day.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2021)

When I raise my hand, conduct a three point turn .. 

Wait for it ..


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2021)

What’s to stop them just ditching it?


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What’s to stop them just ditching it?


Who?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Who?


The crew and the owners. Just walk away with their hands in their pockets nonchalantly whistling


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The crew and the owners. Just walk away with their hands in their pockets nonchalantly whistling


And leaving compensation for all the cargo to the insurance companies?


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2021)

Is it right that they had two pilots on board at the time of the suicidal lurch to the right?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2021)

weltweit said:


> And leaving compensation for all the cargo to the insurance companies?


What insurance companies? We kept meaning to send off the documents. What ship? Oh that ship. That’s not our ship. Never seen it before.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Urban meet. Ship dodgems.





who's going to be in charge of first aid?

and will they be armed?


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What insurance companies? We kept meaning to send off the documents.


The shippers or the recipients of the goods normally take out insurance, CIF, FOB, incoterms etc 



Orang Utan said:


> What ship? Oh that ship. That’s not our ship. Never seen it before.


What you mean the one with your company name in 40 ft high letters on the side?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Is it right that they had two pilots on board at the time of the suicidal lurch to the right?



are we talking about this ship, or did you mean to post that on the thread about the labour party?


----------



## A380 (Mar 26, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What insurance companies? We kept meaning to send off the documents. What ship? Oh that ship. That’s not our ship. Never seen it before.


A very slight flaw being the company name painted on the side in 50ft high letters?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2021)

A380 said:


> A very slight flaw being the company name painted on the side in 50ft high letters?


Evergreen? No that’s not us, we’re Evergreep


----------



## mauvais (Mar 26, 2021)

A380 said:


> A very slight flaw being the company name painted on the side in 50ft high letters?


Just paint a 50ft N in front of it.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 26, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> who's going to be in charge of first aid?
> 
> and will they be armed?


We might have to petition editor to reverse old "boat happy" whatsisname's ban...


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2021)

I haven't seen photos of many tugs pushing and pulling at it yet ..


----------



## existentialist (Mar 26, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I haven't seen photos of many tugs pushing and pulling at it yet ..


There's probably a very good reason for that.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 26, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Can't they just build a new canal section around the stricken ship, and then sort it out later?  They could dam the affected area, drain it and dismantle the ship at their leisure if they wanted too.  Can't be that hard - canals are just glorified ditches at the end of the day.
> 
> View attachment 260434


That idea has already been lodged, copyrighted, patented, and all rights reserved, as the Existentialist Evergreen Relief Road. Fees will be payable.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I haven't seen photos of many tugs pushing and pulling at it yet ..


They did have a go at the old shove n pull, but nowt happened as the Bow bulb/nose was too far into the east bank. Not room to go astern.

The main idea so far seems to be clearing the silt away from the bows, especially on the port side.
Until they have moved enough muck, that baby's not gonna shift, even with 8 tugs at work.

There's a slightly higher tide on Sunday, so with the two extra tugs that should be there soon, and the muck shifted, "Maybe" she'll be yanked out of her predicament.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I haven't seen photos of many tugs pushing and pulling at it yet ..


My mistake, there have been tugs ..


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2021)

Tugs seem like a stupid thing to use when there is solid land all around. Why not set up a load of winches, fixed into the ground, and get them pulling at it instead?


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Tugs seem like a stupid thing to use when there is solid land all around. Why not set up a load of winches, fixed into the ground, and get them pulling at it instead?


Perhaps they could do both.

Making the ship float a bit higher isn't going to be an easy option, I have no idea how they might go about removing containers with the ship positioned where it is.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2021)

weltweit said:


> My mistake, there have been tugs ..
> 
> View attachment 260447
> 
> ...


Full ahead both, ... On three, Lads, ... 1 ... 2 ... 3 and shove !!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 26, 2021)

existentialist said:


> That idea has already been lodged, copyrighted, patented, and all rights reserved, as the Existentialist Evergreen Relief Road. Fees will be payable.


Bet you haven't got as good a design as mine though.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 26, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Tugs seem like a stupid thing to use when there is solid land all around. Why not set up a load of winches, fixed into the ground, and get them pulling at it instead?


Sounds a good idea but would probably end up with the ship tilting & dumping its load in the canal causing more of a problem.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 26, 2021)

Would anyone like to offer odds on the keel snapping?


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 26, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Is it right that they had two pilots on board at the time of the suicidal lurch to the right?


Correct, but I read earlier in a online report in the Wall Street Journal, that it is common practice for new Suez Waterway pilots to be trained and certified from using a canal simulator program. They obviously need some seamanship qualifications, but it seems a bit ridiculous to me that they aren’t trained by experienced pilots on the job.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Tugs seem like a stupid thing to use when there is solid land all around. Why not set up a load of winches, fixed into the ground, and get them pulling at it instead?



because Tugs can go with whatever is being moved, there is much greater degree of directional control ( a winch is a fixed point)

and finally, you need an f...ing strong anchor points and foundations for a winch and the motor would also need a lot of HP ...

The Baraka has 4 engines, each rated at just under 4,000 HP.
the four lookalike tugs are probably from the "Salam" class - 2 engines rated 2,500 HP each ...

That's a lot of horsepower ...


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2021)

kebabking said:


> Would anyone like to offer odds on the keel snapping?


Yes, possibly the worst scenario for the canal and East West trade might be if it just broke and sank right there.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2021)

A question, I am assuming this is well within the "canal" section? 
So no tides or the like to worry about?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> because Tugs can go with whatever is being moved, there is much greater degree of directional control ( a winch is a fixed point)
> 
> and finally, you need an f...ing strong anchor points and foundations for a winch and the motor would also need a lot of HP ...
> 
> ...



The winches would only be to get it un-wedged from the shoreline. They wouldn't need to pull it very far, just with enormous force.

The HP of the tugs is no good if it's all going into moving the water in the canal rather than the ship.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2021)

weltweit said:


> A question, I am assuming this is well within the "canal" section?
> So no tides or the like to worry about?


The canal is connected to the sea at each end.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2021)

teuchter said:


> The canal is connected to the sea at each end.


Yes, but it has locks.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Perhaps they could do both.
> 
> Making the ship float a bit higher isn't going to be an easy option, I have no idea how they might go about removing containers with the ship positioned where it is.



There's two options to lighten the ship.
Unload the containers, for which they'll need the lading plan and somewhere to put them. Ever seen the amount of hard that a container port takes up ?
and the means to get them off - Chinooks (or similar) or a floating crane.

Alternatively they could remove bunker oil and water ballast. 
The drawback is that the tanks are low down, and emptying them will reduce the ship's stability, unless some of the top hamper is also removed.
the SCA do have lightering tenders that could do this.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Yes, but it has locks.


Nope, no locks - it is fully tidal but the height difference for sea level is minimal. I suspect the only hassle would be the time difference for high tide between the Red Sea and the Med. The lack of locks does make the canal vulnerable to tsunamis.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 26, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Yes, but it has locks.


No it doesn’t.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Nope, no locks - it is fully tidal as the height difference is minimal. The lack of locks does make the canal vulnerable to tsunamis.


Oh, ok, live and learn, thanks for that.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 26, 2021)

kebabking said:


> Would anyone like to offer odds on the keel snapping?


It's pretty unlikely, but they will be careful before they start moving ballast water around of taking cargo off.

It's pretty simple Archimedes, you can calculate the draught it was floating at before the accident knowing the cargo weight, fuel etc. You measure the draught carefully after the grounding. It is probably a bit less now, so the difference in displacement between the 2 draughts must be the vertical force applied by the bottom of the canal.

If the side of the canal has piles to stabilise the canal bank, or rocks or something, there could be some penetration into the hull that stops it just slipping out the way it went in. A few hundred tonnes of vertical reaction really wouldn't be noticed by the ship.

I am sure Smit will be putting divers into the flooded void space and bow thruster room to assess this. Smit also have two big tugs (200t+ pulling capacity) arriving on the 28th, and Smit have probably got their chain pullers on a plane on the way there, all of which will allow them to apply much larger forces than the local tugs can (60-80t). The chain pullers can be set up attached to land anchors and could pull in directions where there is not space for a tug to work.

Then there is the option of taking the cargo off. Using the back of an envelope calculation it's probably about 200t of cargo to be removed to reduce the draught by 1 cm. It takes for ever with a helicopter; APL PANAMA ran up on a beach in Ensenada in Mexico a few years ago and the helicopters out of Oregon really were not very effective. (Evergreen helicopters are not related to the shipping line)


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2021)

Jokes aside now, this is potentially bad. 

I did not know they transported livestock long distances by sea. Thought it was mostly processed and/or frozen.









						At least 20 livestock ships caught in Suez canal logjam
					

Concerns for animals’ welfare if Ever Given blockage crisis is protracted




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> It's pretty unlikely, but they will be careful before they start moving ballast water around of taking cargo off.
> 
> It's pretty simple Archimedes, you can calculate the draught it was floating at before the accident knowing the cargo weight, fuel etc. You measure the draught carefully after the grounding. It is probably a bit less now, so the difference in displacement between the 2 draughts must be the vertical force applied by the bottom of the canal.
> 
> ...



200t for 1 cm?

mind boggling.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2021)

The bollard pull for the large tug "Baraka" is claimed to be c160 tons. [SCA webpage] and the "Salam"s are much smaller (I guess at 40 ?)

The bank the bow bulb pranged had a layer of rock armour to reduce damage from wakes (even at 8 kts there will be some wash)

And the lighter containers should be on top ...

Someone has got their work cut out for a few days !


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 26, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Jokes aside now, this is potentially bad.
> 
> I did not know they transported livestock long distances by sea. Thought it was mostly processed and/or frozen.
> 
> ...


It's pretty common...folk in the Middle East like to buy meat they can see being butchered in traditional butchers shops and prefer to pay more for meat that's been transported live, despite it being lower quality. A livestock carrier captain told me that it wasn't really a halal thing. I'm sure the owners of the ships/cows (and a lot of owners are very vertically integrated buying 500kg cattle by the truck load from farmers and taking them to market, owning abattoirs and the whole thing) will be looking for alternative markets as unhappy cows lose weight and value pretty quickly.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 26, 2021)

spitfire said:


> 200t for 1 cm?
> 
> mind boggling.


something like that...I came to 180t assuming 1.01 specific gravity of canal water, but I suspect it's close to seawater at 1.025.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Jokes aside now, this is potentially bad.
> 
> I did not know they transported livestock long distances by sea. Thought it was mostly processed and/or frozen.
> 
> ...



Very worrying !
I wish that bulk, long-distance livestock transport was banned.  Dreadful conditions are, unfortunately, common.
[IMO, the only movements allowed should be specially licenced breeding stock, everything else processed/frozen]


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 26, 2021)

teuchter said:


> The winches would only be to get it un-wedged from the shoreline. They wouldn't need to pull it very far, just with enormous force.
> 
> The HP of the tugs is no good if it's all going into moving the water in the canal rather than the ship.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 26, 2021)

They could fill the canal with mercury to float the ship - that should work.  They'd need to build damns to contain the metal of course, but certainly doable.


----------



## T & P (Mar 26, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Correct, but I read earlier in a online report in the Wall Street Journal, that it is common practice for new Suez Waterway pilots to be trained and certified from using a canal simulator program. They obviously need some seamanship qualifications, but it seems a bit ridiculous to me that they aren’t trained by experienced pilots on the job.


The thing is, there’s been plenty of speculation about possible causes, but if it doesn’t turn out to be a mechanical failure and is solely due to human error, it looks to me like monumental negligence rather than a run of the mill fuck-up.

In an artificial slow moving channel of water that in its roughest day will still manage laughably small waves or undercurrents next to the conditions in the open ocean sailors encounter every day, high winds alone shouldn’t be that much of a challenge to an even poorly trained pilot.

If I were a betting man and human error was the cause, I’d be waging on the pilots fucking off for an extended fag and leaving the bridge unattended.

Anyway, surely ships of that size must have automatic pilot navigation? GPS-based technology that overcomes winds or undercurrents and keeps a ship (or aircraft)  true has been around for decades ffs.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 26, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Bet you haven't got as good a design as mine though.


Your design is far to tight for supertankers to navigate.


weltweit said:


> A question, I am assuming this is well within the "canal" section?
> So no tides or the like to worry about?


A shipping recovery bod on the radio said there are spring tides this weekend which might help.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 26, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Jokes aside now, this is potentially bad.
> 
> I did not know they transported livestock long distances by sea. Thought it was mostly processed and/or frozen.
> 
> ...



Certainly they used to bring sheep to the ME from Australia - no idea if they still do. They were huge ships, like a block of flats just rammed with sheep, all stinking of sweat and piss.

You could smell them about 3 miles away...


----------



## MrSki (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## A380 (Mar 26, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> It's pretty unlikely, but they will be careful before they start moving ballast water around of taking cargo off.
> 
> It's pretty simple Archimedes, you can calculate the draught it was floating at before the accident knowing the cargo weight, fuel etc. You measure the draught carefully after the grounding. It is probably a bit less now, so the difference in displacement between the 2 draughts must be the vertical force applied by the bottom of the canal.
> 
> ...





pseudonarcissus said:


> something like that...I came to 180t assuming 1.01 specific gravity of canal water, but I suspect it's close to seawater at 1.025.





pseudonarcissus said:


> View attachment 260465


This is why I love Urban. However esoteric the subject there is always someone who actually knows about  it!


----------



## LDC (Mar 26, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> ...canal simulator...



I had to read that a few times to_ not _read it as canal stimulator.


----------



## Duncan2 (Mar 26, 2021)

This really is shaping up to be something of an unprecedented maritime catastrophe.They detonate beached whales and (whilst they probably won't have to blow up the Evergiven) I do wonder whether they might actually have to saw the bloody thing up as the Russians did with the Kursk.Might be a good idea if in future they suggest that ships one quarter of a mile long or more take the scenic route.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2021)

Google tells me about 50 ships use the Suez canal every day, so there are going to be queues backing up by now and I guess people will be weighing up going around.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 26, 2021)

T & P said:


> If I were a betting man and human error was the cause, I’d be waging on the pilots fucking off for an extended fag and leaving the bridge unattended.


The pilot is there to advise the captain, they are not in charge. Captain, watch-keeping officers and pilots will all have spent a lot of time on simulators. The nautical college in Alexandria is a very impressive facility (they even invited me to lecture there once).
Typically you would have captain, watch keeping officer and at least one helmsman on the bridge, plus one of the pilots, while the other rests.

It could have been a whole lot worse....at least there wasn't a pile-up this time:

_Details have emerged about a multi-ship collision that took place in the Suez Canal on Sunday that lead to its temporary closure._
_The vessels involved are owned by leading shipowners including NYK Line, Wisdom Marine Lines, AM Nomikos Transworld, HMM and Cyprus Sea Lines.
According to well-placed shipping sources, trouble began on Sunday evening when 5,100-teu containership Aeneas (built 2010), commercially managed by HMM, came to a halt in the southern section of the canal.
There are conflicting reports as to whether the ship ran aground or was experiencing a problem with its engines.
The vessel was 20th in a southbound convoy of 27 ships._
_Three bulk carriers following behind, Cyprus Sea Lines’ 74,200-dwt Panamax Alexander (built 2001), Wisdom Marine Lines 81,700-dwt Sakizaya Kalon (built 2017) and AM Nomikos Transworld’s Osios David (built 2012) were unable to stop behind the Aeneas and as a result collided with each other.

from here_


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 26, 2021)

Just read this interesting article on how the direction and handling of a ship in a restricted waterway can be affected by what is called  The Bank and Squat Effect. It would only take a lapse in concentration or inexperience to cause a major grounding or collision with the bank.








						How Squat, Bank and Bank Cushion Effects Influence Ships in Restricted Waters?
					

Marine Insight - The maritime industry guide.




					www.marineinsight.com


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2021)

scratch that


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 26, 2021)

A380 said:


> This is why I love Urban. However esoteric the subject there is always someone who actually knows about  it!


If they unload a load of containers to lighten the ship and free it, won't there be a equal time delay whilst they load them all on again? Or are they just planning on dumping them in the desert and letting the owners claim on their insurance.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 26, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Google tells me about 50 ships use the Suez canal every day, so there are going to be queues backing up by now and I guess people will be weighing up going around.



They've already started. And the very first ship to do so was the Ever Greet, the sister ship of the grounded one.

And there's probably a million jokes in that which you can all make up for yourselves.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 26, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I've let you down, let myself down, let the whole school down.


Has anyone submitted "put teuchter in charge, that'll sort it" to the Guardian thing yet?


Orang Utan said:


> Is it called the Evergreen or the Evergiven? Reports aren’t consistent


The company is the Evergreen, the ship is the Evergreen's Monster.

Anyway, mostly coming here to post this - a challenger appears:


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 26, 2021)

Typically via Suez to Amsterdam at the average container ship speed of twelve knots takes thirteen days. Via Cape of Good Hope takes forty-two days.
Fuel costs are astronomical too.


----------



## T & P (Mar 26, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Just read this interesting article on how the direction and handling of a ship in a restricted waterway can be affected by what is called  The Bank and Squat Effect. It would only take a lapse in concentration or inexperience to cause a major grounding or collision with the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. I am now wondering if it’s been down to incredible luck that no ship had suffered a similar accident in half a century, or if ships losing control and hitting one of the banks is a relatively common occurrence but this is the first time one has managed to completely block passage.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Typically via Suez to Amsterdam at the average container ship speed of twelve knots takes thirteen days. Via Cape Horn takes forty-two days.
> Fuel costs are astronomical too.


And is it possible that the Cape Horn option isn't so wise in winter months, don't they have huge storms?


----------



## petee (Mar 26, 2021)

convenient updates









						Is it still stuck? No!
					

On March 23rd, a 220'000 tonne container ship got stuck on the Suez Canal. All shipping traffic is currently interrupted.




					isitstillstuck.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2021)

According to Wiki, several ships have tried parking in the side .
Suez Canal - Wikipedia (see -Timeline)
2004, three day blockage caused by a tanker 
last one to "run aground" was in 2017, and took a few hours to refloat.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 26, 2021)

Quite an interesting read on Vesselfinder about why the pandemic has led to a surge in exports as countries industries come out of lockdown, a worldwide container shortage and rising shipping costs.









						UPDATE 6 on Suez Canal Blocked by Ever Given - Refloating attepts continue
					

Global shipping was in chaos even before the Suez blockage. Shortages and higher prices loom.  One of the world's most vital trade ...




					www.vesselfinder.com
				






> *Freight costs soaring*





> More than 80% of global trade by volume is moved by sea, and the disruptions are adding billions of dollars to supply chain costs. Globally, the average cost to ship a 40-foot container shot up from $1,040 last June to $4,570 on March 1, according to S&P Global Platts.
> 
> Those costs add up. In February, container shipping costs for seaborne US goods imports totaled $5.2 billion, compared to $2 billion during the same month in 2020, according to S&P Global Panjiva.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 26, 2021)

weltweit said:


> And is it possible that the Cape Horn option isn't so wise in winter months, don't they have huge storms?


I had to edit, not Cape Horn, Cape of Good Hope.
Brain fog and senior moment.
But these ships encounter big storms anywhere, especially in the Indian Ocean and China Sea.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2021)

I have just spent some interesting minutes perusing maps and reminding myself where things like the Panama canal are. In browsing around the globe some things become obvious, like the Falkland Islands, of course they are British! What else could they be?


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 26, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I have just spent some interesting minutes perusing maps and reminding myself where things like the Panama canal are. In browsing around the globe some things become obvious, like the Falkland Islands, of course they are British! What else could they be?


It took me an embarrassingly long time to remember that the Panama canal and the Suez canal are actually two different places nowadays.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2021)

I think the Panama canal does have locks.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 26, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I think the Panama canal does have locks.


& hats & cigars.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 26, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> two different places nowadays.


Two different places _*nowadays?  *_


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 26, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Two different places _*nowadays?  *_


They used to both be in Sussex, and/or Somerset, as I recall.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 26, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I think the Panama canal does have locks.











						Panama Canal locks - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Yes, and they're one hell of a feat of construction.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 26, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I think the Panama canal does have locks.


it does have locks and a palendrome

a man, a plan a canal, Panama!


----------



## weltweit (Mar 27, 2021)

BBC R4 news, apparently the USA has offered Egypt assistance.

230 ships queuing.


----------



## A380 (Mar 27, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Has anyone submitted "put teuchter in charge, that'll sort it" to the Guardian thing yet?
> 
> The company is the Evergreen, the ship is the Evergreen's Monster.
> 
> Anyway, mostly coming here to post this - a challenger appears:





weltweit said:


> BBC R4 news, apparently the USA has offered Egypt assistance.



I’m sure the  Egyptians would rather us, the French and the Israelis turned up again . We wouldn’t make drama out of a crisis. 

Something something another Eden...


----------



## kebabking (Mar 27, 2021)

I wonder how long it will take for a shipping company to decide to take a punt on the northern route - going up through the Arctic and then down....


----------



## dessiato (Mar 27, 2021)

kebabking said:


> I wonder how long it will take for a shipping company to decide to take a punt on the northern route - going up through the Arctic and then down....


I can't imagine that happening. The weather would cause to many problems.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 27, 2021)

Come on everyone, use the power of your mind at 11:11 this morning and tonight and job done.









						Uri Geller urges you to use mindpower at exactly 11.11 to shift Suez Canal ship
					

EXCLUSIVE: Uri Geller needs YOU - at exactly 11.11 - to use the power of your mind to try and get this monster ship Ever Given finally shifted from Egypt's Suez Canal




					www.dailystar.co.uk


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 27, 2021)

So I'm looking at a map. If a ship can't get through the suez canal it's got to go around the African continent right?


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 27, 2021)

Yup that's how Columbus discovered America he was looking for another route but someone had dumped a continent in the way, he originally thought he had reached India from the other side which is why the original inhabitants were called Red Indians


----------



## TopCat (Mar 27, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Come on everyone, use the power of your mind at 11:11 this morning and tonight and job done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is an unremitting piece of shit.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 27, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> So I'm looking at a map. If a ship can't get through the suez canal it's got to go around the African continent right?


That’s it.
Somali pirates must be busy sharpening their cutlasses.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 27, 2021)

The stuck ship had a crew of 25. 20,000 tonnes of goods and 25 people. All alone in the big ocean.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 27, 2021)

TopCat said:


> That’s it.
> Somali pirates must be busy sharpening their cutlasses.



Pirates. This is the content I'm here for.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 27, 2021)

Thinking about it more, if you hijacked a ship like this you could just aim it at a friendly beach and steam in, straight at it. Loads of the containers would end up on shore and the rest could be stripped by many hands. Whisky Galore but with large calibre machine guns and Gucci watches.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 27, 2021)

Apparently it's not Somali pirates they have to worry about. It's the Gulf of Guinea and (mainly) Nigerian pirates. Who knew? They even get their own wikipedia page.









						Piracy in the Gulf of Guinea - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## klang (Mar 27, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Tugs seem like a stupid thing


that's why a lot of them choose a life of crime and end up in jail.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 27, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Come on everyone, use the power of your mind at 11:11 this morning and tonight and job done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is that cunt still a thing?


----------



## mauvais (Mar 27, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Tugs seem like a stupid thing to use when there is solid land all around. Why not set up a load of winches, fixed into the ground, and get them pulling at it instead?


Why would you spend ages bringing in whatever equipment this requires, embedding it appropriately in whatever geology lies beneath the desert, when you've got several easily movable ~3,000hp tugboats available on scene already?

Edit: whoops, missed a few pages, never mind


----------



## dessiato (Mar 27, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Come on everyone, use the power of your mind at 11:11 this morning and tonight and job done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which 11:11? Mine? Yours? Miami time? New South Wales?


----------



## A380 (Mar 27, 2021)

kebabking said:


> I wonder how long it will take for a shipping company to decide to take a punt on the northern route - going up through the Arctic and then down....


We’re you not paying attention during The Terror?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 27, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Your design is far to tight for supertankers to navigate.


I've redesigned it to keep you happy.  Even you'd be able to navigate through this new channel I think.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 27, 2021)

TopCat said:


> The stuck ship had a crew of 25. 20,000 tonnes of goods and 25 people. All alone in the big ocean.



and how many of those 25 are ex armed forces just to protect from pirates as discussed above. 

one of my mates did this after leaving the army and it paid very very well.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 27, 2021)

I doubt the mercs stick with a vessel all the way through Suez.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 27, 2021)

cybershot said:


> and how many of those 25 are ex armed forces just to protect from pirates as discussed above.
> 
> one of my mates did this after leaving the army and it paid very very well.


None of the regular crew...security personnel are just put on for the most dangerous sections, and they are generally unarmed. Armed security guards are very close to being mercenaries.

I wonder if the money would be enough...









						Chennai Six: Nick Dunn reveals what Indian prison life was like
					

Nick Dunn spent years in prison in India for a crime he did not commit. How did he cope?



					www.bbc.com


----------



## hash tag (Mar 27, 2021)

Perhaps it was pirates that were responsible for beaching that thing in the first place making the other ships waiting to getting through easy targets


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## TopCat (Mar 27, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Perhaps it was pirates that were responsible for beaching that thing in the first place making the other ships waiting to getting through easy targets


That would be fab. Mass raid ahoy!


----------



## cybershot (Mar 27, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> None of the regular crew...security personnel are just put on for the most dangerous sections, and they are generally unarmed. Armed security guards are very close to being mercenaries.
> 
> I wonder if the money would be enough...
> 
> ...



my mate talked about this at this at the time.

He was nearly always armed even when not ‘officially’ it’s all very dodgy.


----------



## Santino (Mar 27, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Perhaps it was pirates that were responsible for beaching that thing in the first place making the other ships waiting to getting through easy targets


This could be the plot of a disappointing Neal Stephenson book.


----------



## T & P (Mar 27, 2021)

How many Skycranes remain operational across the world? Just wondering...


----------



## klang (Mar 27, 2021)

The world is in meltdown and you are thinking of fancy ways to move your house?


----------



## hash tag (Mar 27, 2021)

Has anyone dived down into the internet black hole that is Suez, it's so interesting? From the 6 day war we got the yellow fleet. A fleet of ships marooned in Suez for 8 years and the community they became   who knew.








						Yellow Fleet - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## T & P (Mar 27, 2021)

littleseb said:


> The world is in meltdown and you are thinking of fancy ways to move your house?


More like, hook up 20 or 30 Skycranes to the ship and fly it away 

ETA Obviously tongue in cheek post, but 20 of them pulling up whilst every tug available pushes might just do the trick


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 27, 2021)

The longer she sits in that mud/silt/sand the greater the suction and the harder it will be to move her - unless those dredgers really shift some muck very quickly.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 27, 2021)

Sign and share!









						1,402 people signed and won this petition
					

Please Move The Ship




					www.change.org


----------



## magneze (Mar 27, 2021)

Been reading James and the Giant Peach recently. Are there a lot of seagulls around Suez by any chance?


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 27, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> The longer she sits in that mud/silt/sand the greater the suction and the harder it will be to move her - unless those dredgers really shift some muck very quickly.



The stern and rudder are free-ish.









						Salvager raises hopes of clearing Suez canal by early next week
					

Suez Canal Authority warns that removing containers from grounded ship will delay operation




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 27, 2021)

According to the beeb report :  Suez Canal: Fresh effort to refloat wedged container ship - BBC News 

Some highlights from a quick skim read ...

300 ships queuing (some have already diverted)

dredged out 20,000 tons of sand from around the bows
shifted 9,000 tons water ballast.

soon be 14 tugs on station (ready for this weekends high tides)

the Ever Given is not making water, stern is free(ish) the prop and rudder are moving ...


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 27, 2021)

In you learn something new every day news..,

Panama are the leaders in the world shipping stakes. That's not news. But in 2nd place are...the Marshall Islands. (Third is an unsurprising Liberia but sixth is weirdly Malta).

Anyway, the mighty Marshall Islands. Second in tonnage and first in oil tankers.

Only trouble for those islands is it's all decentralised and the government get bugger all (relatively) of the money from it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 27, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> The longer she sits in that mud/silt/sand the greater the suction and the harder it will be to move her - unless those dredgers really shift some muck very quickly.


If needs be they could nuke it - vaporise the ship and voila, the shipping lane is clear.


----------



## Chz (Mar 27, 2021)

As a distraction from the Suez...

The Gneisenau was sunk as a blockship in 1945. And of course the harbour freezes in winter.


----------



## HAL9000 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 27, 2021)

HAL9000 said:


>





Excellent.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 27, 2021)

Take all the TVs and plastic crap out out the containers and fill them with Pigeons.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 27, 2021)

Although this was, I think, about the need for original Panama Canal ...



TiG - nightmare par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## petee (Mar 28, 2021)

last segment on letterman's last show. btw.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## mauvais (Mar 28, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Although this was, I think, about the need for original Panama Canal ...
> 
> 
> 
> TiG - nightmare par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


Werner Herzog up to his old tricks again I see.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2021)

Some great bullshit this morning from the canal authority. Water is flowing underneath, it may float soon etc


----------



## LDC (Mar 28, 2021)

MrSki said:


>




It's getting increasingly messy in Mozambique generally.









						Mozambique insurgency: Islamist militants 'ambush workers fleeing hotel'
					

Workers were trapped in a hotel when Islamist militants stormed the town of Palma, reports say.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 28, 2021)

HAL9000 said:


>


When you knock something over in the supermarket and try to walk away before anyone sees you.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2021)

I keep reading the thread title as 'Shit Porn'


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I keep reading the thread title as 'Shit Porn'


I mean, for your average consumer it probably is.

But, I'm not here to kink shame.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> I mean, for your average consumer it probably is.
> 
> But, I'm not here to kink shame.


Am streaming links


----------



## nogojones (Mar 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Am steaming links


cfy


----------



## weltweit (Mar 28, 2021)

" Egypt has reopened the canal's older channel to divert some traffic until the grounded ship can move again. "

Egypt's Suez Canal blocked by huge container ship - BBC News


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I keep reading the thread title as 'Shit Porn'



We all see what we want to see.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 28, 2021)

weltweit said:


> " Egypt has reopened the canal's older channel to divert some traffic until the grounded ship can move again. "
> 
> Egypt's Suez Canal blocked by huge container ship - BBC News



I wonder why they didn't do that earlier.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I wonder why they didn't do that earlier.


Indeed ..


----------



## magneze (Mar 28, 2021)

Tbf it's probably a bit more involved than just opening a gate or something.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 28, 2021)

HAL9000 said:


>




I'd seen that before but never noticed the ships name before. Excellent...


----------



## weltweit (Mar 28, 2021)

Mind you I have been looking at maps and I thought the canal was single way at the point the ship has beached.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 28, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Mind you I have been looking at maps and I thought the canal was single way at the point the ship has beached.



I have too, and according to wikipedia, 'Although part of the length of the canal is paralleled by an older narrower channel which can still be used to bypass obstructions, this particular incident happened in a section of the canal with only one channel.'

🤷‍♂️


----------



## weltweit (Mar 28, 2021)

Maybe the BBC made a mistake .. ?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> So I'm looking at a map. If a ship can't get through the suez canal it's got to go around the African continent right?


Did I already post this?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 28, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Maybe the BBC made a mistake .. ?



It had been reported by other outlets before them, I think we could be reading too much into 'Egypt has reopened the canal's older channel to divert some traffic until the grounded ship can move again', by assuming the diverted ships could continue on their journey, rather than just be moored there until they can, thus clearing space in the main channel.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 28, 2021)

"On Saturday about 20,000 tonnes of sand was dredged, and 14 tugboats pulled and pushed the Ever Given in order to try to dislodge it.
Although strong tides and winds complicated efforts to free the ship, the tugboats managed to move it 30 degrees in two directions."

Suez Canal: Effort to refloat wedged container ship continues - BBC News


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2021)

weltweit said:


> "On Saturday about 20,000 tonnes of sand was dredged, and 14 tugboats pulled and pushed the Ever Given in order to try to dislodge it.
> Although strong tides and winds complicated efforts to free the ship, the tugboats managed to move it 30 degrees in two directions."
> 
> Suez Canal: Effort to refloat wedged container ship continues - BBC News


30 degrees movement. It’s still wedged on both sides. Maybe wedged deeper.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2021)

All the tat I recently bought on AliExpress depends on the salvage efforts going well.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 28, 2021)

TopCat said:


> 30 degrees movement. It’s still wedged on both sides. Maybe wedged deeper.


It is hard to vision what this 30 degrees actually means..


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2021)

.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2021)

weltweit said:


> It is hard to vision what this 30 degrees actually means..


I agree. Can someone do a diagram? (I’m hungover and helpless).


----------



## weltweit (Mar 28, 2021)

If they have managed to move it a bit I would recommend wiggling it back and forth.

I expect coordinating 14 tugs to wiggle it might prove tricky though


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 28, 2021)

TopCat said:


> 30 degrees movement. It’s still wedged on both sides. Maybe wedged deeper.



It sounds a bit more positive than that.



> General Osama Rabie, Chairman of the Suez Canal Authority, said that water had started running underneath the vessel.
> 
> "We expect that at any time the ship could slide and move from the spot it is in," he told a press conference.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2021)

weltweit said:


> If they have managed to move it a bit I would recommend wiggling it back and forth.
> 
> I expect coordinating 10 tugs to wiggle it might prove tricky though


It will be hard to apply force evenly, at the right moment and at the right pressure, it’s best a pull and shove. Plus when they dredge they need to get the sand out in a manner that does not stress the hull when they push and shove.

The engineer in me thinks they are having a laugh.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It sounds a bit more positive than that.


That article was the one I read this morning. It smacks of Egyptian government information management in their traditional manner e.g. make up any old shit.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2021)

weltweit said:


> If they have managed to move it a bit I would recommend wiggling it back and forth.
> 
> I expect coordinating 14 tugs to wiggle it might prove tricky though


Ensure all the salvage crews and tug crews speak different languages. That will help get the “pull!” command done right.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2021)

One report this morning asserted the engines had been started and the prop engaged.

I can’t find this now. I’m suspicious of this somehow.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 28, 2021)

The tugs seemed to be having a honking good time ...

maybe there was "some" movement, but the EG is still stuck !

(I am not convinced that I should believe that "30degress" at all, maybe a couple of inches / feet, but it really looks to be in the same place)


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 28, 2021)

Evergreen truck blocks Chinese motorway   










						Evergreen Truck Blocks Chinese Motorway Just Days After Evergreen Ship Jams Suez Canal
					

The word ‘Evergreen’ will likely now be forever associated with chaos, after a truck carrying one of the company’s shipping containers caused a traffic jam just days after an Evergreen ship got lodged in the Suez Canal.  By now we’re probably all familiar with the sight of the huge ship causing...




					www.unilad.co.uk


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2021)

We can work this out. Length of ship then rotated on a central axis by 30 degrees would equal x feet.

I say we but I mean one of you.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 28, 2021)

copy cats


----------



## weltweit (Mar 28, 2021)

Hmm don't know the veracity of this but: 

Egypt president orders cargo to be lifted from ship as more tug boats join rescue

Suez Canal latest: Attempts to free Ever Given fail | The Independent


----------



## weltweit (Mar 28, 2021)

" Currently we (Maersk and partners) have three vessels stuck in the canal and 27 vessels waiting to enter the canal, with two more expected to reach the blockage today. "

Update to Vessel blockage in the Suez Canal | Maersk


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 28, 2021)

weltweit said:


> " Currently we (Maersk and partners) have three vessels stuck in the canal and 27 vessels waiting to enter the canal, with two more expected to reach the blockage today. "
> 
> Update to Vessel blockage in the Suez Canal | Maersk



Good. Maersk are a bunch of cunts who have made their ships bigger while making their crew space smaller consistently over the last 30 years.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 28, 2021)

TopCat said:


> That article was the one I read this morning. It smacks of Egyptian government information management in their traditional manner e.g. make up any old shit.



Yup, this is a state where promotion in the military relies on your ability to submit a budget proposal in the style of tenant farmers: I'll give you £X upfront, and £Y annually, and I'll get it by using Z methods.

Everything is about how much you can shuffle upwards - everyone in the chain wants a cut.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Hmm don't know the veracity of this but:
> 
> Egypt president orders cargo to be lifted from ship as more tug boats join rescue
> 
> Suez Canal latest: Attempts to free Ever Given fail | The Independent


Yeah get that shit Sisi involved. That will help.


----------



## A380 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spitfire (Mar 28, 2021)

Why didn't we think of this? Come on team. Must do better.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 260683


Very good. Bury the lot in sand and leave it for future generations to puzzle over.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Why didn't we think of this? Come on team. Must do better.



This must be parody.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 28, 2021)

TopCat said:


> This must be parody.


----------



## petee (Mar 28, 2021)

spitfire said:


>




boy that sure does look like the Triboro
* GIS *
now i'm told it's in sydney.


----------



## petee (Mar 28, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> Evergreen truck blocks Chinese motorway
> View attachment 260678
> 
> 
> ...




*GET. *
*OUT.*


----------



## spitfire (Mar 28, 2021)

__





						Ever Given Ever Ywhere
					





					evergiven-everywhere.glitch.me
				




Dublin Port



Lahndahn


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 28, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 260683


That looks quite nice - visually more interesting than the boring old stone pyramids.  I've been wondering why they don't build a giant conveyor belt stretching from end to end of the canal - ships could unload their containers at one end, and the boxes could then be collected by another ship at the other.  They could abandon the stuck ship where it is until it eventually rusts away to nothing.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That looks quite nice - visually more interesting than the boring old stone pyramids.  I've been wondering why they don't build a giant conveyor belt stretching from end to end of the canal - ships could unload their containers at one end, and the boxes could then be collected by another ship at the other.  They could abandon the stuck ship where it is until it eventually rusts away to nothing.



There’d be a risk of planes landing on it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 28, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> There’d be a risk of planes landing on it.


That'd be OK - the planes would be carried along the non-stop conveyor and dumped into the sea at the other end.  They won't do it twice.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 28, 2021)

spitfire said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicked from https://twitter.com/kejamieson_

She's worth a follow if you like ships and shit.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That'd be OK - the planes would be carried along the non-stop conveyor and dumped into the sea at the other end.  They won't do it twice.



There would be a big pile of planes in the Med, cos once they land they won’t be able to take off again


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 28, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> There would be a big pile of planes in the Med, cos once they land they won’t be able to take off again


Would save the climate too - an excellent result.  The wreckage would cause a nice reef to develop on the seabed too improving the biodiversity of the sea.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Would save the climate too - an excellent result.  The wreckage would cause a nice reef to develop on the seabed too improving the biodiversity of the sea.



A fresh source of yummyness for Cairo’s seafood restaurants


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spitfire (Mar 28, 2021)

MrSki said:


>




They’re Sherman’s as any fule kno.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 28, 2021)

Have we had this yet?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 28, 2021)

Couldn't they just jack it up really high from the bed of the canal to let other ships pass beneath?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 28, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Have we had this yet?




Some of those kids came up with better ideas than some of the posters on here.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Some of those kids came up with better ideas than some of the posters on here.




"They need a screwdriver"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 28, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> "They need a screwdriver"


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Some of those kids came up with better ideas than some of the posters on here.


Some pretty good problem solving there!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 28, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> "They need a screwdriver"


I mean, no doubt. And I think the tweezers suggestion was a scale misunderstanding. But the rest was pretty solid science.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I mean, no doubt. And I think the tweezers suggestion was a scale misunderstanding. But the rest was pretty solid science.




I'm not seeing tweezers at the canal and the ship's still stuck, so maybe she's on to something...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 28, 2021)

Is it possible to tow ships with very powerful electromagnets?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Is it possible to tow ships with very powerful electromagnets?




Is Uri Geller still alive? Bet he could just bend the bastard out of the bank.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 28, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Is Uri Geller still alive? Bet he could just bend the bastard out of the bank.



Did you miss this?



cybershot said:


> Come on everyone, use the power of your mind at 11:11 this morning and tonight and job done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 28, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Is Uri Geller still alive? Bet he could just bend the bastard out of the bank.


Maybe they could line the banks with MRI machines and at a signal, switch them on to move the ship.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 28, 2021)

This is the content we're all here for.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Did you miss this?




Oh ffs


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm having Geller on the death list next year. And Germain Greer.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 28, 2021)

kebabking said:


> This is the content we're all here for.




The fucker has grounded after crashing into Worthing's pier now.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 28, 2021)

Can't see the colour of the boathouse from here but hey ho...if you know you know.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 28, 2021)

My super yacht tanker brings all the boys to the yard. Monaco.




(OK, is not a tanker)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2021)

kebabking said:


> This is the content we're all here for.





Extinction Rebellion scale up from pink sailing boat...


----------



## spitfire (Mar 28, 2021)

I thought I'd try and park it outside my workplace in the River Lea.

It doesn't fit.

But look at the size of the fucker next to the Olympic Stadium!


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> There would be a big pile of planes in the Med, cos once they land they won’t be able to take off again


Plane travel is bad I fink so?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I thought I'd try and park it outside my workplace in the River Lea.
> 
> It doesn't fit.
> 
> ...


The entire river Lea does not have enough water to float that.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Duncan2 (Mar 28, 2021)

So we are up to day six and the stranded behemoth has not moved at all or ,at least,not appreciably from its original ridiculous position.Tis as I thought no one has so much as a hint of a clue what the f+++ to do about this.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 28, 2021)

Two thoughts from me...

Firstly that the Egyptian government are so desperate to get the canal open, and for ships in the queue to not turn around in and go the long way round, that they are only interested in things that can be tried immediate with immediate effect, and aren't interested in anything that will take a week, but that will definitely (ish) work. 

Secondly that I wouldn't fall off my chair if it ends up having to to be cut up _in situ ..._


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 28, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Did you miss this?


He was successful a couple of weeks ago, I saw pictures in the papers


----------



## nogojones (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## dessiato (Mar 29, 2021)

BBC News - Stranded Suez container ship reported freed








						Suez Canal: Ever Given container ship shifted from shoreline
					

The Ever Given has been blocking one of the world's busiest trade routes for almost a week.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Thats all I have at the moment


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 29, 2021)

Boat takes off


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 29, 2021)

It’s free apparently, but still needs a good check by divers and engineers to make sure it’s seaworthy and the engines, propeller and rudders are okay.

Stranded Suez container ship reported freed Ever Given: Stranded Suez container ship reported freed


----------



## weltweit (Mar 29, 2021)

Good news .. It had apparently held up £6 billion worth of trade each day!

I wonder what was critical in getting it free? Possibly just finally enough tugs ..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Good news .. It had apparently held up £6 billion worth of trade each day!
> 
> I wonder what was critical in getting it free? Possibly just finally enough tugs ..


It would be funny if they managed to get it on it's way only for it to get stuck again further up the canal.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 29, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Good news .. It had apparently held up £6 billion worth of trade each day!
> 
> I wonder what was critical in getting it free? Possibly just finally enough tugs ..


It was one of the highest tides last night due to the Moon and Sun being in the perfect position to refloat the ship. Also assisted by plenty of tugboats.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 29, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It would be funny if they managed to get it on it's way only for it to get stuck again further up the canal.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 29, 2021)

Certainly looking better...





> "The container ship began to float successfully after responding to the pulling maneuvers," said Osama Rabie, head of the Suez Canal Authority (SCA), in a phone interview with state TV. "Once the ship is withdrawn, we will resume navigation directly, and *we will take it to the* *Bitter Lakes*."



That seems appropriate in view of the chaos it has caused. 



> The ship has been mostly dislodged and crews plan to fully refloat it later on Monday, the SCA confirmed.
> 
> Video footage from the rescue operation show the stern, the back of the ship, dislodged from the bank and facing the canal after significant movement. The authorities will now keep the freed stern away from the bank as they work on pulling the front, or the bow, out.











						Ever Given ship freed in the Suez Canal, authority confirms
					

The Ever Given container ship has been freed and is now floating, after being stranded in the Suez Canal for almost a week, authorities say, following an around-the-clock international effort to dislodge the massive vessel and reopen the global shipping lane.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## TopCat (Mar 29, 2021)

I’m shocked and pleased.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 29, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Good news .. It had apparently held up £6 billion worth of trade each day!
> 
> I wonder what was critical in getting it free? Possibly just finally enough tugs ..


One always needs enough tugs


----------



## Winot (Mar 29, 2021)

dessiato said:


> One always needs enough tugs



To free the seamen?


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 29, 2021)

boat traffic jam waiting for canal to open


----------



## Supine (Mar 29, 2021)

It's only gone and got stuck in bowness


----------



## TopCat (Mar 29, 2021)

“Don’t cheer too soon,” Peter Berdowski, CEO of Boskalis, the salvage firm hired to extract the Ever Given, told Dutch NPO Radio 1. “The good news is that the stern is free but we saw that as the simplest part of the job.”


----------



## TopCat (Mar 29, 2021)

This could be disaster. It’s perched or wedged into and onto rocks at the front and free at the rear. What happens when the tide drops soon? Snap?


----------



## bmd (Mar 29, 2021)

We've all been through this. Your loo = Suez Canal and that problematic turd you finally ejected from your weary bumhole = the container ship. Getting it out was the simplest part of the jobbie.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 29, 2021)

bmd said:


> We've all been through this. Your loo = Suez Canal and that problematic turd you finally ejected from your weary bumhole = the container ship. Getting it out was the simplest part of the jobbie.


Break up the ship with a giant loo brush?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 29, 2021)

“The stern, which had been 4m from the shore, was now 102m clear, the Suez Canal Authority said, adding that the boat had been fully refloated.”

But the CEO of the salvage company involved in the rescue efforts told Dutch public radio that the operation was far from complete.
"We have movement, which is good news. But I wouldn't say it's a piece of cake now," Peter Berdowski said. 
He explained that high-pressure water would be used to try and remove sand and clay from underneath the bow of the ship, but if that failed, then containers would have to be lifted in an operation that could take some time.
"The bow is still stuck rock-solid at the moment in the slightly sandy clay," he said.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 29, 2021)

Fully refloated and stuck rock solid. Fab.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 29, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Break up the ship with a giant loo brush?



I had to use a wire coat hanger to break one of mine up once.

#WhichIsNice


----------



## TopCat (Mar 29, 2021)

Rock solid takes on a different meaning.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 29, 2021)

kebabking said:


> I had to use a wire coat hanger to break one of mine up once.
> 
> #WhichIsNice


Blimey.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2021)

kebabking said:


> I had to use a wire coat hanger to break one of mine up once.
> 
> #WhichIsNice


Didn't one of the posters on here swear by having a dedicated poo knife?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 29, 2021)

kebabking said:


> I had to use a wire coat hanger to break one of mine up once.
> 
> #WhichIsNice


One of the many advantages to bachelorhood is that any extravagantly laid cables can be allowed to take their time, pending a second flush.

There are two downsides to this: I have to remember to nip in and reflush if anyone comes to visit; and I am going to have to acquire new habits if my state of bechelor grace should ever come to an end.

How on earth did we end up on recalcitrant turds??


----------



## existentialist (Mar 29, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Didn't one of the posters on here swear by having a dedicated poo knife?


It wasn't me, but I do have a 24" machete (that I don't use as a rule ), but which could be pressed into service in an emergency.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> How on earth did we end up on recalcitrant turds??



Because we're not allowed to talk about tits?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> One of the many advantages to bachelorhood is that any extravagantly laid cables can be allowed to take their time, pending a second flush.


Pouring warm water into the bowl and leaving it for ten minutes works well - it slithers down the u-bend then.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 29, 2021)

davesgcr said:


> Somewhere else , it was suggested a l Panama canal to lay some railway tracks and use chunky heavy diesels to pull the ship off.
> 
> You would expect me to thoroughly approve - now a pair of class 56 freight engines can handle a 4000 ton train of iron ore from Port Talbot to Llanwern (or they did) - now this ship weighs 200,000 tons or so - so that needs about 50+



Do they still have all those Class 60s laid up at Toton?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 29, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Pouring warm water into the bowl and leaving it for ten minutes works well - it slithers down the u-bend then.


Top tip


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 29, 2021)

bmd said:


> We've all been through this. Your loo = Suez Canal and that problematic turd you finally ejected from your weary bumhole = the container ship. Getting it out was the simplest part of the jobbie.



You should drop a line to BBC News and see if they want to give you a regular spot as a commentator on this story.


----------



## bmd (Mar 29, 2021)

Gerry1time said:


> You should drop a line to BBC News and see if they want to give you a regular spot as a commentator on this story.



I did think that but I might have to dumb it down a bit for the BBC.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 29, 2021)

Big boat move bum.


----------



## T & P (Mar 29, 2021)

It's fully dislodged now according to the Beeb (the ship, not existentialist 's morning turd)









						Suez Canal reopens after giant stranded ship is freed
					

It took almost a week to dislodge a giant container ship blocking one the world's busiest trade routes.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 29, 2021)

It does indeed seem to be moving north up the Suez Canal on Vesselfinder now.

If it keeps to it's intended route without having to stop for repairs I should be able to see it (just) from my front garden in a few days.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2021)

T & P said:


> It's fully dislodged now according to the Beeb (the ship, not existentialist 's morning turd)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm quite disappointed at this news.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 29, 2021)

kebabking said:


> Two thoughts from me...
> 
> Firstly that the Egyptian government are so desperate to get the canal open, and for ships in the queue to not turn around in and go the long way round, that they are only interested in things that can be tried immediate with immediate effect, and aren't interested in anything that will take a week, but that will definitely (ish) work.
> 
> Secondly that I wouldn't fall off my chair if it ends up having to to be cut up _in situ ..._



Well, this post, from 10.30 last night, didn't age well.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Well, this post, from 10.30 last night, didn't age well.


There's still time for the stresses in the hull to make themselves known, and the ship to split in two.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 29, 2021)

Video of her on the move.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 29, 2021)

Knew it would come out if they just wiggled it about a bit.


----------



## T & P (Mar 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Video of her on the move.



So no running under her own power yet... I guess they don't want to risk the vibration of the engines causing any damage endured to be become worse?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 29, 2021)

T & P said:


> So no running under her own power yet... I guess they don't want to risk the vibration of the engines causing any damage endured to be become worse?



They are towing her to 'Great Bitter Lake' for a full inspection before allowing her to continue her journey, using her own engines.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 29, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Do they still have all those Class 60s laid up at Toton?



Still a good number there - but some have been put back to traffic , particularly for South Wales workings. (I do not do detailed number chasing but WNXX will provide detail if you desire)


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 29, 2021)

T & P said:


> So no running under her own power yet... I guess they don't want to risk the vibration of the engines causing any damage endured to be become worse?


The engine cooling system may have been contaminated with sand or mud, depending on which cooling system the ship has. The engines will need to be checked out before the ship will be allowed to proceed.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 29, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> It does indeed seem to be moving north up the Suez Canal on Vesselfinder now.
> 
> If it keeps to it's intended route without having to stop for repairs I should be able to see it (just) from my front garden in a few days.


I'd be really surprised if it's going to carry on without at least a divers' inspection. The last thing they want is to have it break up half way down the Channel


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I'd be really surprised if it's going to carry on without at least a divers' inspection. The last thing they want is to have it break up half way down the Channel


Always a chance it's been fatally wounded...

As long as the crew are safe, it might be a useful lesson to the shipping industry that ever-bigger ships are not such a good idea.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 29, 2021)

They finally went with my idea, got the crew to run from one side of the deck to the other and back to set it rocking then bang it in reverse and floor it.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 29, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Always a chance it's been fatally wounded...
> 
> As long as the crew are safe, it might be a useful lesson to the shipping industry that ever-bigger ships are not such a good idea.



The Ever Bigger eh?

Don't give them ideas.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> The Ever Bigger eh?
> 
> Don't give them ideas.


They'll get so big they'll collapse under their own gravity - and then we're fucked.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 29, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> They'll get so big they'll collapse under their own gravity - and then we're fucked.


I don't equate not being able to get hold of cheap Chinese tat as equal to being fucked really


----------



## killer b (Mar 29, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm quite disappointed at this news.


my brother just sent me this:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I don't equate not being able to get hold of cheap Chinese tat as equal to being fucked really











						Black hole - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## ChrisD (Mar 29, 2021)

Does anyone know the cost ( tolls) etc for a big boat going through the canal.?  I presume charged per tonne or something....


----------



## weltweit (Mar 29, 2021)

ChrisD said:


> Does anyone know the cost ( tolls) etc for a big boat going through the canal.?  I presume charged per tonne or something....


You might be able to arrive at a figure from this:



> It has *cost* the *Suez Canal* Authority (SCA) $US14-15 million ($18.3-19.6 million) each day the 400-metre long Ever Given *ship* remains lodged.


 from Google

And that there are about 50 ships a day passing through the canal.

Alternatively this: 
Suez Toll Calculator (wilhelmsen.com)


----------



## petee (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 30, 2021)

someone pasted it into the local park.
I don't think it's far off the mark. one lap of the ship is approx half a mile.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 30, 2021)

ChrisD said:


> Does anyone know the cost ( tolls) etc for a big boat going through the canal.?  I presume charged per tonne or something....


Approx half a million US.


----------



## bmd (Mar 30, 2021)

T & P said:


> So no running under her own power yet... I guess they don't want to risk the vibration of the engines causing any damage endured to be become worse?



That was what I was thinking. They don't want the spinny bit to cause the long bit to crackle up.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 30, 2021)

The captain of the  first ship through the canal missed a golden opportunity to do the funniest thing ever.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 30, 2021)

Not my joke, but:
rest in power to the suez canal autonomous zone  ✊   😔


----------



## T & P (Mar 30, 2021)

What the world wants now is to meet the hero of this tale, the man inside the excavator's cabin.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sure they've done this deliberately for the attention. Not quite of the same stature as the Suez Canal.








						Cargo ship gets stuck after drifting across river in early hours
					

AN 80-metre ship is currently stuck diagonally in a harbour after drifting out into a river early this morning.




					www.theargus.co.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 30, 2021)

The Last Time the Suez Canal Was Blocked a Utopian Communist Micronation Was Formed at Sea
					

The last time ships got stuck in the Suez Canal, they were there for eight years and developed a separate society with its own Olympic Games.




					www.vice.com


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 31, 2021)

I worked on this fuckpig once. What a shit job. Don't be tempted to work on one of these things unless you're the helicopter pilot. Everyone else is a fucking slave. 70% of the crew's workload is cleaning.













There's usually a Mini next to the helicopter.

The captain is a piece of work. His management technique is to creep up behind you and stare at you for ten minutes...eventually you sense his presence, turn around and freeze...he carries on staring for another couple of minutes...not a word is said. Then he fucks off to stare at someone else. Zero social skills. Doesn't even introduce himself to new crew. Doesn't even eat with the crew, which is unheard of. Morale is so bad that there may be 30% new crew before a voyage, and some will quit without ever having a conversation with him.






I probably shouldn't mention the owner. A family man in an Arab state doesn't like to be outed as a pederast. His porn collection is stored on rack upon rack of servers. You can watch it in any cabin if someone shows you how to bypass the parental lock. Which is pretty much the first thing explained to you when you're shown to your accommodation.  

Please nobody mention the tub's name, or the lawyers might have me killed.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 31, 2021)

bmd said:


> That was what I was thinking. They don't want the spinny bit to cause the long bit to crackle up.


Aha! A seafaring chap, I see


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> Aha! A seafaring chap, I see


bmd certainly knows the industry jargon - clearly a sea dog.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 31, 2021)

David Clapson said:
			
		

> Please nobody mention the tub's name, or the lawyers might have me killed.



It's written on the side of the thing in your first picture.

There's a series on tele at the moment, Below Deck Mediterranean, it looks thoroughly shit working on these boats, ludicrously long hours pandering to every whim of entitled wankers. Everyone involved seems like a massive arsehole, the agents are the worst people in the history if humanity.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It's written on the side of the thing in your first picture.


It’s obscured though


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 31, 2021)

TopCat said:


> The descriptions of the antics of the pilots are quite stereotypical but probably true. More interested in cadging fags and eating than steering the ship.



black baggers

They get off the vessels with bin baggers of duty free fags and expensive joints of meat/anything else they ask for


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 31, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s obscured though



I read it fine and now know who it belongs to. Also know the hull used to be white.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 31, 2021)

Never heard of him. Car salesman. I expect he worked his way up from the bottom. (He didn't).

Hope it sinks.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 31, 2021)

My suez transits always consisted of “up pirating” the the vessels so they were less easy to get on when we got to the naughty end and trying to stop these mad little boats coming alongside and embarking mini bazaars/vendors up through the pilot door and into the vessel corridors 

up pirating consisted of a couple of security guys joining the vessel doing some lectures, hanging razor wire everywhere locking shit up and dressing manikins up in overalls with hard hats, plywood AK47s and tying them to prominent railings

Panama is a much more interesting canal, I’ve done it twice east to west,slept through it once. It’s got trains !!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I read it fine and now know who it belongs to. Also know the hull used to be white.


Either I'm very very blind or you have some sort of Blade Runner zoom software


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 31, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Either I'm very very blind or you have some sort of Blade Runner zoom software



Get down to Spec Savers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Get down to Spec Savers.


are we looking at the obsured writing beneath the plimsoll line or the weird art deco sign further up near the bridge?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 31, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> are we looking at the obsured writing beneath the plimsoll line or the weird art deco sign further up near the bridge?



Up near the bridge, it's just five letters...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 31, 2021)

You can charter it if you like, starts at €650,000 a week.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Up near the bridge, it's just five letters...


i can only read the first - the rest is indiscernible lines


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 31, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It's written on the side of the thing in your first picture.
> 
> There's a series on tele at the moment, Below Deck Mediterranean, it looks thoroughly shit working on these boats, ludicrously long hours pandering to every whim of entitled wankers. Everyone involved seems like a massive arsehole, the agents are the worst people in the history if humanity.


The point is that googling the name won't lead anyone to Urban or the thread. 

I must watch that series, never heard of it!

There are a few owners who are enlightened and civilised. If you get on their boat and do well, after a while they offer you a rotation - 3 months on the ship, 3 months ashore, etc, doing a sort of job share with someone else but without a drop in pay.  That's how to keep good people and have efficient working relationships and decent morale. If you don't get a deal like that you're a prisoner all year round, often going for looong periods without a full night's sleep because of night watches. (People have to patrol the whole ship all through the night, as if it's a warship being hunted by submarines FFS. Open every door and hatch, check every porthole for leaks and pirates and sea snakes.) So if you want a holiday you have to quit, have your holiday, then look for a job on a different ship. It's no wonder so many of the crew are moody depressives. Mostly nice people, banking the cash and putting it in buy to lets, dreaming of a settled life ashore. A few are freaks and weirdos. But only a few.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2021)

Are you the guy who runs Cornucopia, David Clapson ?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 31, 2021)

On the episode I watched it was a charter operation, perhaps dealing with an owner may be nicer, but the sort of people who shell out €250k a week to hire a boat expect a lot for their money. One had a hissy fit that there was a force 8 blowing and they wouldn't be leaving port that morning, pretty sure I heard her say "It's not fair" at some point, like the fucking weather should behave itself for her.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 31, 2021)

No! I don't do nuffink. Done lots of things but never had a shop. I usually tell people I'm a former journo, now with ME/CFS.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 31, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> On the episode I watched it was a charter operation, perhaps dealing with an owner may be nicer, but the sort of people who shell out €250k a week to hire a boat expect a lot for their money. One had a hissy fit that there was a force 8 blowing and they wouldn't be leaving port that morning, pretty sure I heard her say "It's not fair" at some point, like the fucking weather should behave itself for her.


Charter people are welcomed because they pretty much have to give massive tips, which go to the crew. The £650k per week is just the start... doesn't include a tip of at least 10%, or fuel, or helicopter rides or the sat phone. And of course all the cunts have to turn up with a new wardrobe in new Louis Vuitton sea chests, and have hairdos and manicures every day.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Mostly nice people, banking the cash and putting it in buy to lets


 nice


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 31, 2021)

A friend of mine spent 2 months on what was at the time one of the top ten largest superyachts in the world. His job each evening was to turn one of its 2 helipads into a dancefloor and setup a huge PA system. Then various superstar DJ’s and A list Hollywood actors/celebrities would be guests on board while the ever rotating assortment of Chinese businessmen who’d hired it enjoyed bowls of cocaine and the attentions of Europe’s finest prostitutes.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 31, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> nice


It's a fucked up world. There shouldn't even be boats like this...nobody should be able to afford one. Used to be that only Onassis and the Queen had one. Now they're everywhere. The yards have full order books. The one-upmanship at the top of the market is just mad. You need two helicopters, a moon pool, a diving instructor, a submarine, a hull rated for icrebreaking.  EVERYONE's got a submarine these days. The boat I was on was pretty piss poor...it could only boast high ceilings and two lifts and a gym and the porn, and a cruising speed of 17 knots, which is pretty good. £100,000 for fuel to cross the Atlantic. Takes all day to fill up.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 31, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> £100,000 for fuel to cross the Atlantic. Takes all day to fill up.



Yeah but think of the Green Shield Stamps you’d pick up


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> It's a fucked up world. There shouldn't even be boats like this...nobody should be able to afford one. Used to be that only Onassis and the Queen had one. Now they're everywhere. The yards have full order books. The oneupmanship at the top of the market is just mad. You need two helicopters, a moon pool, a diving instructor, a submarine, a hull rated for icrebreaking.  EVERYONE's got a submarine these days. The boat I was on was pretty piss poor...it could only boast high ceilings and two lifts and a gym and the porn, and a cruising speed of 17 knots, which is pretty good. £100,000 for fuel to cross the Atlantic. Takes all day to fill up.


A friend of mine does restoration of wall art as well as installing friezes and various other things. This career has led them into some bizarre encounters with the super rich. One Russian oligarch had a freshwater fountain on their yacht that was moored in Hamburg. They also installed a frieze in the English pub that a client had built on their estate, despite the fact that he was a Muslim who abstained. He just wanted to pull pints for his guests, and even had a raised bar installed so the diminutive host could serve his guests at eye height.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 1, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> And of course all the cunts have to turn up with a new wardrobe


Bit much to expect people to bring furniture with them.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 1, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Either I'm very very blind or you have some sort of Blade Runner zoom software


If you try to save the second image the name is in the filename.  I can't read the name on the ship either - I think everyone who claims to be able to is lying.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 1, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It's written on the side of the thing in your first picture.
> 
> There's a series on tele at the moment, Below Deck Mediterranean, it looks thoroughly shit working on these boats, ludicrously long hours pandering to every whim of entitled wankers. Everyone involved seems like a massive arsehole, the agents are the worst people in the history if humanity.


An old pal worked a few summers on yachts like that. He said the passengers were all really thick self obsessed idiots. He did it mainly for the spoils. They lost stuff all the time.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 2, 2021)

This 'un turned up at Whitehaven, more or less unannounced, it was a very tight fit in the sea lock. Several boats had to stand off and on whilst she was berthed. It was virtually dark by the time we were able to get to our mooring.




whn - Lady M and little M at Whitehaven par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## HAL9000 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## T & P (Apr 3, 2021)

How is that even possible?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 3, 2021)

T & P said:


> How is that even possible?


Everyone was standing on one side of the boat?


----------



## HAL9000 (Apr 3, 2021)

T & P said:


> How is that even possible?



if you look at the comments, one theory was...



> Insufficient ballast weight. Some ships are floated before all the internal equipment is in place. This is partly done because launches are usually at a premium in a shipyard, while piers are not.
> Anyway, since this heavy equipment (think engines, generators, pumps, etc) is deep in the ship, it lowers the ship's center of mass. Conversely, not having that equipment installed raises the center of gravity, making it more likely to roll, list, or even capsize. To compensate, ballast should be added before launching. Looks like they forgot or didn't add enough.


----------



## petee (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## David Clapson (Apr 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It's written on the side of the thing in your first picture.
> 
> There's a series on tele at the moment, Below Deck Mediterranean, it looks thoroughly shit working on these boats, ludicrously long hours pandering to every whim of entitled wankers. Everyone involved seems like a massive arsehole, the agents are the worst people in the history if humanity.


I've been watching this. It's nonsense, a complete setup. The production company charters the boat, the real crew leave and are replaced by wannabe reality shitheads. Often the boat is temporarily renamed. The 'guests' also have to be fake. I don't know what their deal is, but nobody who spends half a million a week would submit to being filmed and having a so-called service between takes from assorted self-absorbed twats. The goings-on between the crew would get them put ashore within hours. Any sort of onboard romance has to be so deeply under the radar that it would proceed at the pace of a Bronte novel, if at all. And as for crew members having a boozy night off during a charter, forget it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 9, 2021)

Has the big formerly-stuck ship sunk yet?


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I read it fine and now know who it belongs to. Also know the hull used to be white.


A mate of mine used to work for a firm building this kind of thing - from what he told me the going rate was "about £1m / foot of length" - so this boat at 77m / 252ft costing "only £100m" is a bit of a cheapie


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 9, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> A mate of mine used to work for a firm building this kind of thing - from what he told me the going rate was "about £1m / foot of length" - so this boat at 77m / 252ft costing "only £100m" is a bit of a cheapie



I'd use it as a tender to my 'proper boat'.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I'd use it as a tender to my 'proper boat'.


Summit for the kids or the missus to knock around in probly (sic)


----------



## spitfire (Apr 9, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> A mate of mine used to work for a firm building this kind of thing - from what he told me the going rate was "about £1m / foot of length" - so this boat at 77m / 252ft costing "only £100m" is a bit of a cheapie



I used to work at a firm that put in the AV systems for them and the going rate was £1m a metre (2 - 5 years ago). A relative bargain.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 13, 2021)

The Japanese owned, Taiwanese operated, Panama flagged "Ever Given" is now anchored in the Great Bitter Lake and has been seized by the Egyptian Government pending a $90,000,000 claim.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 13, 2021)

Lancman said:


> The Japanese owned, Taiwanese operated, Panama flagged "Ever Given" is now anchored in the Great Bitter Lake and has been seized by the Egyptian Government pending a $900,000,000 claim.


Doubt they'd raise that much in scrap value.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 13, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Doubt they'd raise that much in scrap value.



I guess it's to 'blackmail' the insurance company for a quick pay out, because there's a lot of delayed stock on the ship, which will result in more & bigger claims, with more delays.

Mind you, I would be surprised if they even have $900,000,000 of cover.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Lancman (Apr 13, 2021)

Lancman said:


> The Japanese owned, Taiwanese operated, Panama flagged "Ever Given" is now anchored in the Great Bitter Lake and has been seized by the Egyptian Government pending a $90,000,000 claim.


Sorry about the correction, it's those damned dots. The Egyptian Government has an income of $15,000,000 a day from the Canal and the ship was stuck for 6 days, though it seemed longer.
Belay my last, $900.000,000 it is.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 13, 2021)

The owners don't want to pay any compensation, although the ship was speeding before it ran aground. She was doing 13 knots - the limit is 8.6. Seems crazy to me...colossal kinetic energy in such a tiny space. Seizing the ship ups the ante a bit. Big consequences for the crew, the cargo and the owners. The tub I was on was seized by US marshals in Miami for non payment of a shipyard bill. We had spent the day preparing to cross the Atalantic. Eight road tankers had refuelled us and the helicopter had flown aboard. I was in my own little world in a corner of the engine room and had no idea what was happening. I never saw the marshals, which was terribly disappointing. I would have loved a photo of them putting the ship under arrest. The crew were summoned to the mess and briefed by the First Mate. (The captain's crippling social anxiety prevented him from attending, as usual.) Apparently our employer was now, technically, the marshals service. They'd posted a notice at the top of the walkway. Nothing happened. By the next day the bill had been paid and we all buggered off to Gibraltar.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 13, 2021)

Anyone know if a pilot is on board who has responsibility for the ship, captain or pilot?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 13, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Anyone know if a pilot is on board who has responsibility for the ship, captain or pilot?


Still the captain afaik


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 13, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Mind you, I would be surprised if they even have $900,000,000 of cover.


Depends on which dollars you're talking about I suppose.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 13, 2021)

No ones going to payout nearly a billion US when the ship had Egyptian Govt supplied pilots on board. 
Plus all that convenience flag Panama bit. It was always designed to place responsibility at arms length.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 13, 2021)

The Captain is always in charge and responsible, but it's a brave Captain that countermands a Pilot.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 13, 2021)

Lancman said:


> Sorry about the correction, it's those damned dots. The Egyptian Government has an income of $15,000,000 a day from the Canal and the ship was stuck for 6 days, though it seemed longer.
> Belay my last, $900.000,000 it is.



Did they refund everyone's canal tolls then?

E2a: and should they not have maintained the canal such that it was not actually possible to run aground in the middle of it?


----------



## Lancman (Apr 13, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Did they refund everyone's canal tolls then?
> 
> E2a: and should they not have maintained the canal such that it was not actually possible to run aground in the middle of it?


I suppose that it could be argued that some part of the ship was in the middle but the two ends definitely weren't.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 13, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> E2a: and should they not have maintained the canal such that it was not actually possible to run aground in the middle of it?



Fuck me, you really are a plonker.  

Nothing as big as this has ever happened before, it's not a fault caused by the canal operators, you silly plank.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 13, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I guess it's to 'blackmail' the insurance company for a quick pay out, because there's a lot of delayed stock on the ship, which will result in more & bigger claims, with more delays.
> 
> Mind you, I would be surprised if they even have $900,000,000 of cover.  🤷‍♂️


There is plenty of insurance cover. The damage to the ship and the salvage costs will be picked up by the Hull and Machinery underwriters, which will be commercial underwriters. The 3rd party claims will be covered by the Protection and Indemnity Club, which has reinsurance into the billions. In this case, they have declared General Average, which means they will be expecting cargo owners to contribute to the claim as well if hey want to get their cargo back. Most (but not all) of the cargo will be insured. $900M seems excessive for some dredging works and the loss of canal fees for the few ships that diverted.
Egypt makes a lot of money from the canal, and I suspect there was not much loss of revenue as not many ships went the long way round, it was just delayed revenue. 
I'm sure there's some interesting negotiations going on. Egypt can prevent the ship leaving, the insurance industry can refuse to provide cover for anyone using the canal.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 16, 2021)

Tragic real world consequences of the Suez incident.  









						Gnome limits: UK garden centres run out after Suez blockage
					

Lack of raw materials and booming sales over lockdown have led to shortage of garden ornaments




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## spitfire (Apr 16, 2021)

Not only but also.


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2021)

While looking up the Great Bitter Lake I came across a rather enjoyable short read about the Great Bitter Lake Association, which was formed by the captains of 14 cargo ships that were forced to anchor there when the Six Day War broke out. The ships were subsequently stranded there for quite a while, with the sailors unable to leave (and later replaced by new recruits who were basically paid to look after the ships and their cargo until such time they were allowed to sail again). The crews of those ships naturally became well acquanited with each other, resulting in much partying, drinking etc. An extract:



> But even though the Great Bitter Lake Association was originally formed to curb drinking, a lot of alcohol was still consumed in the Great Bitter Lake. One ship captain estimated that perhaps 1.5 million empty beer bottles may have been dumped into the lake, writing, “One wonders what future archaeologists in a few thousand years’ time will think of this.”



The article will also be of interest to stamp collecting enthusiasts ( Sasaferrato , tagging you here for it)









						Great Bitter Lake Association - 99% Invisible
					

When Eric Carlson retired, he dove headfirst into an old hobby… philately. Philately is the study of postage stamps, and it’s a tragically underappreciated field of study. A stamp can give you a perfect snapshot of the past on a single square inch of paper. Carlson finds his stamps where every...




					99percentinvisible.org


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2021)

I have to say that with no dependants  and all my family in Spain, if I happened to lose my job and break up with my partner at the same time, I would sooo choose a job on a cargo ship over taking any given manual or clerical job for a similar pay and live in a rental flat. For a few years at least.

I’m under no illusions it’d be a cosy job or I’d live the life of a modern day Jack Sparrow having great adventures at every port of call, but provided it would not be too physically demanding, far more appealing IMO than an equivalent work on a building site on dry land. Or behind the counter in a shop, or in a office doing full clerical work for that matter.


----------



## A380 (Apr 18, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Tragic real world consequences of the Suez incident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another threat to the National Elf Service.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> I have to say that with no dependants  and all my family in Spain, if I happened to lose my job and break up with my partner at the same time, I would sooo choose a job on a cargo ship over taking any given manual or clerical job for a similar pay and live in a rental flat. For a few years at least.
> 
> I’m under no illusions it’d be a cosy job or I’d live the life of a modern day Jack Sparrow having great adventures at every port of call, but provided it would not be too physically demanding, far more appealing IMO than an equivalent work on a building site on dry land. Or behind the counter in a shop, or in a office doing full clerical work for that matter.


My grandfather travelled to Australia by cargo ship in his 70s - he saved a lot of money!


----------



## LDC (Apr 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> I have to say that with no dependants  and all my family in Spain, if I happened to lose my job and break up with my partner at the same time, I would sooo choose a job on a cargo ship over taking any given manual or clerical job for a similar pay and live in a rental flat. For a few years at least.
> 
> I’m under no illusions it’d be a cosy job or I’d live the life of a modern day Jack Sparrow having great adventures at every port of call, but provided it would not be too physically demanding, far more appealing IMO than an equivalent work on a building site on dry land. Or behind the counter in a shop, or in a office doing full clerical work for that matter.



Likewise, now I'm too old for the French Foreign Legion my 'escape a life gone to total shit' plan would be something similar; a job on a ship or in a remote area, time off somewhere beautiful every so often, and then when too old for work retire to a small cottage to read and walk in the country. Sounds a bit appealing now tbh….


----------



## T & P (Apr 23, 2021)

From the other side of the coin, let's raise a glass to this bloke who is finally allowed to go home after spending four years stranded on the ship he worked on against his wishes in legal limbo 









						Stranded sailor allowed to leave abandoned ship after four years
					

Mohammed Aisha had been living on a ship marooned off Egypt's Red Sea coast for four years.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 23, 2021)

This is an interesting explanation of possible causes of big ship getting stuck.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 23, 2021)

Sorry, not ships, but a question; does anyone know the fuel consumption of the Thames Clipped and how effecient they are? I found this and that's about it MBNA Thames Clippers Hunt Class Catamarans - Shipping Today & Yesterday Magazine


----------



## HAL9000 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## petee (May 12, 2021)

we're getting our very own visit from an Evergreen size thing. maybe it'll get stuck in the Narrows.









						Report: Biggest vessel to dock on East Coast to pass by Staten Island next week
					

The CNA CGM Marco Polo is about 1,300 feet long.




					www.google.com


----------



## petee (May 22, 2021)

size of that sumbitch


----------



## StoneRoad (May 22, 2021)

petee said:


> size of that sumbitch


I hope the skipper / pilot and the fleet of tugs know exactly what they are doing (and exactly where they are !)

[There's a very mobile sand bank in the narrows at the entrance to Whitby harbour, not only does it re-locate - it changes size depending on tide and what silt has been dumped by the river recently. Very rarely, one or other of the local crabbers / trip fishing boats will touch bottom.  Cue a lot of amusement from other skippers. Once, coming back in after a trip on the MAHepworth - she draws very little - we ended up giving one of the "crabbers" a quick tow to shift their boat off "the lump" (wages - half a dozen fresh mackerel) and our passengers a quick lesson in boat handling, It appeared that not only was "the lump" a bit bigger than usual, but the tide had dropped further / more quickly than the skipper had expected and he had tried to pass another, outgoing boat in the narrow area. Our tow saved him about and hour's wait for the tide to lift him enough to slide off. Unfortunately, I was too busy to take snaps]


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 22, 2021)

petee said:


> size of that sumbitch


Will it clear the bridge?  Hope it doesn't get wedged against it (I do really).


----------



## petee (May 22, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Will it clear the bridge?  Hope it doesn't get wedged against it (I do really).



if i have the angle correctly it's already come under the  bridge and is in the upper harbor.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 22, 2021)

petee said:


> if i have the angle correctly it's already come under the  bridge and is in the upper harbor.


I had fond mental images of the ship dragging the wreckage of the bridge behind it into the Atlantic.


----------



## petee (May 22, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I had fond mental images of the ship dragging the wreckage of the bridge behind it into the Atlantic.



consistent with "likes gulls."


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 22, 2021)

petee said:


> consistent with "likes gulls."


Come on, you have to admit it would be funny.  And it's reasonable to expect you have competent authorities over there who would have closed the bridge to traffic before the inevitable collision.


----------



## Jay Park (May 22, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I hope the skipper / pilot and the fleet of tugs know exactly what they are doing (and exactly where they are !)
> 
> [There's a very mobile sand bank in the narrows at the entrance to Whitby harbour, not only does it re-locate - it changes size depending on tide and what silt has been dumped by the river recently. Very rarely, one or other of the local crabbers / trip fishing boats will touch bottom.  Cue a lot of amusement from other skippers. Once, coming back in after a trip on the MAHepworth - she draws very little - we ended up giving one of the "crabbers" a quick tow to shift their boat off "the lump" (wages - half a dozen fresh mackerel) and our passengers a quick lesson in boat handling, It appeared that not only was "the lump" a bit bigger than usual, but the tide had dropped further / more quickly than the skipper had expected and he had tried to pass another, outgoing boat in the narrow area. Our tow saved him about and hour's wait for the tide to lift him enough to slide off. Unfortunately, I was too busy to take snaps]



unforgiving piece of sea that


----------



## hash tag (May 24, 2021)

Something rather leftfield but hey 



"The interiors of most Norfolk churches contain much pre-Reformation graffiti, unless they have been heavily limewashed or resurfaced. The churches of the Glaven ports in general, and Blakeney in particular, conform to this pattern. St Nicholas has an extensive array of prayers, merchant's marks and other symbols, but is notable for the large number of depictions of ships, at least 30, heavily concentrated in the nave towards the eastern end of the south aisle. There is a side altar there of unknown dedication, and an empty niche that would have once held the image of a saint. The pillars were painted red in the Middle Ages, and ship images scratched into the soft, chalky stone would have been much more conspicuous than they are now. It is likely that the images, mostly of smaller ships, were created as votive offerings by the seafaring inhabitants of the port.[47] The carving of ship graffiti in religious buildings is a tradition in ports going back to the Bronze Age,[49] and has been found across Europe" St Nicholas, Blakeney - Wikipedia


----------



## pogofish (May 24, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Will it clear the bridge?  Hope it doesn't get wedged against it (I do really).



Looks like it cleared easily - pics here:









						Marco Polo, the largest ship to dock on East Coast, passes by Staten Island
					

The ship exited the Strait of Gibraltar Tuesday night to drop off goods at the Elizabeth-Port Authority Marine  — passing under the Verrazzano-Narrows and Bayonne bridges.




					www.silive.com
				




I have a vague memory that the Queen Mary 2 is the ship that has the most regular clearance issues and you get the odd one-off visitor that needs to take special measures to get under it!









						Big boat in Gravesend Bay can’t fit under Verrazano-Narrows bridge • Brooklyn Paper
					

Talk about a tall ship!




					www.brooklynpaper.com


----------



## TopCat (May 24, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Tragic real world consequences of the Suez incident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m glad. My missus was talking about ironic gnomes.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 24, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I hope the skipper / pilot and the fleet of tugs know exactly what they are doing (and exactly where they are !)
> 
> [There's a very mobile sand bank in the narrows at the entrance to Whitby harbour, not only does it re-locate - it changes size depending on tide and what silt has been dumped by the river recently. Very rarely, one or other of the local crabbers / trip fishing boats will touch bottom.  Cue a lot of amusement from other skippers. Once, coming back in after a trip on the MAHepworth - she draws very little - we ended up giving one of the "crabbers" a quick tow to shift their boat off "the lump" (wages - half a dozen fresh mackerel) and our passengers a quick lesson in boat handling, It appeared that not only was "the lump" a bit bigger than usual, but the tide had dropped further / more quickly than the skipper had expected and he had tried to pass another, outgoing boat in the narrow area. Our tow saved him about and hour's wait for the tide to lift him enough to slide off. Unfortunately, I was too busy to take snaps]


Is that really a picture of the famous Whitby Harbour Bridge?

ETA: On a more serious note, last year I was involved in looking at potential unsafe port issues when a very large ship ran aground. In that case, the position of the navigation buoys was checked by GPS every week, and the channel had a bathymetric survey every 3 months.

The pilots would general have this "local knowledge" even of the main navigation charts are not updated all that frequently.


----------



## pogofish (May 24, 2021)

Or the still to maybe happen Aberdeen Harbour Bridge - Yes, this is still a “live“ project, since 1952 but I think the residents of Fittie might be unhappy about the northern approach road!









						Sketch - Visualisation of New Bridge at Harbour Mouth
					






					emuseum.aberdeencity.gov.uk


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 24, 2021)

Bayonne Bridge in New York, this one...




Was raised recently to accommodate larger ships, cost over £1bn to do it, £'s not $'s!


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 24, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Bayonne Bridge in New York, this one...
> 
> View attachment 270040
> 
> ...


A ship moving through shallow water will increase in draught due to the Bernoulli's effect of the water accelerating under the hull. It's called "swat". For a big ship it can easily be more than a metre. A ship captain friend claims that for one bridge on the US Pacific coast he always went through at full speed to avoid a clash.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 24, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Bayonne Bridge in New York, this one...
> 
> View attachment 270040
> 
> ...


They wasted all that money and just think of all the entertainment that now won't happen.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 27, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Is that really a picture of the famous Whitby Harbour Bridge?
> 
> ETA: On a more serious note, last year I was involved in looking at potential unsafe port issues when a very large ship ran aground. In that case, the position of the navigation buoys was checked by GPS every week, and the channel had a bathymetric survey every 3 months.
> 
> The pilots would general have this "local knowledge" even of the main navigation charts are not updated all that frequently.



nope.

ref your ETA. 
I recall being told that somewhere up in the Scottish Islands (and now I can't remember which passage I mean, but possibly it was the Orkneys)
apparently, something fairly large in the oil tanker line bumped something in an area that should have had plenty of depth, result was a detailed sonar scanning session. They found a few sea-mounts and wrecks ... and fully revised the charts. 
Some of that area was still relying on hand thrown deep sea lead lines used for surveying pre-20th century ...

A regular visitor to one of my previous employers once told me this story. One of the very minor harbours some where on the west coast / islands of Scotland had a notorious "lump" in the approaches, finally the "new" harbour master lost patience with fetching visiting (and his own port's) vessels off the lump [extra low spring tides  were especially annoying]. So he arranged for a big bang, to break the rock up. Problem solved ! ( I think "they" might have blamed a stray WW2 mine )


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 27, 2021)

There are areas of poorly charted seabed. I've never verified to see if it's true, but there is a story that the charts around the Heights of Abraham in Quebec are based on James Cook's leadline surveys of 1700 and whatever when he landed General Wolff to climb the cliffs (surveys done at night with muffled oars).

The most famous case I'm aware of was MIGHTY SERVANT 2 that ran aground off Luanda. 

There is a little inset on an Admiralty chart that shows when the surveys were done. Anything pre-GPS has to be slightly suspect. Sometimes weather routing services suggest courses along the West African coast in shallow water to avoid counter currents...very dodgy.

A colleague who used to lecture on navigation pointed out that for thousands of years ships ran aground because they didn't know where they were. Now they know exactly where they are, they've just forgotten where they shouldn't be.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 31, 2021)

110 years ago today the SS Titanic was launched.
May 31st 1911


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 31, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> View attachment 271110
> 
> 110 years ago today the SS Titanic was launched.
> May 31st 1911


A great (possibly great great) aunt was going to travel on that, but pulled out at the last minute.  Lucky escape - she would definitely have been in steerage.


----------



## muscovyduck (May 31, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A great (possibly great great) aunt was going to travel on that, but pulled out at the last minute.  Lucky escape - she would definitely have been in steerage.


Why did she pull out? (If you don't mind me asking)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 31, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Why did she pull out? (If you don't mind me asking)


I don't know - I think my gran told me decades ago but I can't remember now.  Presumably she was emigrating to the US but obviously something got in the way so she didn't go.


----------



## A380 (Jun 3, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I don't know - I think my gran told me decades ago but I can't remember now.  Presumably she was emigrating to the US but obviously something got in the way so she didn't go.


Did she lose a card came to Leonado DiCaprio?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 7, 2021)

The Floating Dock at night, Southampton


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 8, 2021)

The RRS Discovery is a multidisciplinary ship, specifically designed for the challenges of 21st century oceanography.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 8, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> View attachment 272238
> 
> The Floating Dock at night, Southampton


Wow, there are still some on the Thames on the Greenwich peninsular, but I didn't know they ever made them that big.

Greenwich ones here: Google Maps


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 8, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Wow, there are still some on the Thames on the Greenwich peninsular, but I didn't know they ever made them that big.
> 
> Greenwich ones here: Google Maps


That one in Southampton was big. Used in Southampton docks from '20 s till '30 s I think. then tugged round to Portsmouth and used during the war. Sold after to somewhere in Europe (I think) But got into difficulties on the way and sunk.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 8, 2021)

Parkol - in Whitby - have got a floating dock, but in comparison to that, it's a tiddler.




olb - ON959 at Whitby par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 11, 2021)

RMS Aquitaina and RMS Homeric



and a Daimler (?)


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 11, 2021)

The Mauretania


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 11, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> The Mauretania
> 
> View attachment 272922


Remember my gran talking about that and the Lusitania (she was born in 1904 so was around when they were in service).


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 11, 2021)

RMS Queen Mary


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 13, 2021)

Tug Tender "Calshot"going for restoration


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2021)

This is an interesting idea.  Don't know how (s)table it would be on the ocean though.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 13, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This is an interesting idea.  Don't know how (s)table it would be on the ocean though.


As long as it’s moving quick it should be ok


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 15, 2021)

Another Calshot, the lightship


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 15, 2021)

Another Calshot related pic. I used to have a very similar snap of this that I took on a childrens camera (c'79). Not ship porn as such, more yacht smut. The J class Endeavour about to have the first part of its restoration.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 15, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> RMS Aquitaina and RMS Homeric
> 
> View attachment 272916
> 
> and a Daimler (?)



A Daimler 15 six-light saloon.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 17, 2021)

One Falcon Container Ship


----------



## T & P (Jun 17, 2021)

What is the current outlook for the shipping industry regarding switching from fossil fuel engines to sustainable energy ones? Is there anything feasible in the horizon? It cannot be easy to try to haul cargo the size of that on the ship above with just fully-electric power...


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 17, 2021)

T & P said:


> What is the current outlook for the shipping industry regarding switching from fossil fuel engines to sustainable energy ones? Is there anything feasible in the horizon? It cannot be easy to try to haul cargo the size of that on the ship above with just fully-electric power...


LNG is becoming more popular..which is a big move from the current marine fuels (which tends to be what’s left after asphalt has come out of the cracking plant). There have been some big ship conversions.
There are some electric ferries. It seems a shame to woolwich ferry didn’t go electric as they probably have the loading discharge times to charge themselves up at either end.
There is renewed interest in wind assistance, with some larger ship trials


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 17, 2021)

I’ll try to be a bit more detailed later, I was on this beauty last night…


----------



## LDC (Jun 17, 2021)

Vaguely related; just watched the film Captain Phillips about the Maersk piracy/hijacking thing (good film btw) and the lifeboat is a centre of much of the action, which reminded me of this lovely little lifeboat related project StÃ¸dig

Quick video here that gives you a taste of it


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 19, 2021)

SS Canberra


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 19, 2021)

T & P said:


> I have to say that with no dependants  and all my family in Spain, if I happened to lose my job and break up with my partner at the same time, I would sooo choose a job on a cargo ship over taking any given manual or clerical job for a similar pay and live in a rental flat. For a few years at least.
> 
> I’m under no illusions it’d be a cosy job or I’d live the life of a modern day Jack Sparrow having great adventures at every port of call, but provided it would not be too physically demanding, far more appealing IMO than an equivalent work on a building site on dry land. Or behind the counter in a shop, or in a office doing full clerical work for that matter.



genuinely life at sea is a really meditative and satisfactory existence, as long as you have no knobbers on the crew and settle into a routine it’s a low stress job


----------



## Doodler (Jun 19, 2021)

I could do with a quick tug.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Another Calshot, the lightship
> 
> View attachment 273606


I always liked the bit of the shipping forecast when they got to channel light vessel automatic.  I was curious what it looked like until I read an article about it.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 20, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I always liked the bit of the shipping forecast when they got to channel light vessel automatic.  I was curious what it looked like until I read an article about it.



I found this in a charity shop recently  haven't started reading it yet.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I found this in a charity shop recently  haven't started reading it yet.
> View attachment 274405


I've read that - it's a nice little book.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 20, 2021)

Great!
I had to buy it partly as I love travel books and partly out of nostalgia of hearing all those strange names on the radio at my Nan's when I was a child and wondering what on earth they were!


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 20, 2021)

Swan Hunter at Wallsend.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 23, 2021)

Early roro ship in Dieppe Harbour 14 October 1944.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 23, 2021)

Soviet battleship Parizhkaya Kommuna blowing the shit out of Nazis. Having matching funnels is counter-revolutionary decadence.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 23, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Early roro ship in Dieppe Harbour 14 October 1944.
> 
> View attachment 274872


I love Dieppe, it’s one of the places I’d like to live. That looks like it is just outside 5he old ferry terminal area.


DownwardDog said:


> Soviet battleship Parizhkaya Kommuna blowing the shit out of Nazis. Having matching funnels is counter-revolutionary decadence.
> 
> View attachment 274878


I like how it is moored to a buoy. It gives the impression they were not in a hurry to leave


----------



## TopCat (Jun 24, 2021)

Pool of London


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 24, 2021)

The housemates “new” boat in the harbour full of water with big holes in the hull after they decided to tie it down “really tight” not considering the tide would rise and it would need to float

boats full of water and sand are a nightmare to move/lift/trailer




Green paint on boats is frowned upon 

it’s gone from a fun summer runaround to a moneypit project


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 25, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> it’s gone from a fun summer runaround to a moneypit project




As do all boats, tbf.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 25, 2021)

tbf, if all your previous boating experience is on a lake or similar then tides are a new factor to consider. 

Port Penrhyn in Nth Wales dries with a decent tidal range and if your lines aren't right they can get in a right mess !

Very pleased we moor in a sea-locked marina. They warn us when planning to do a water change (ie let out loads of water at low tide and refill around high tide - sometimes done if the treams coming in have dumped loads of fine silt in the way, but usually done a bit at a time. The marina team also walk the boats several times a day when the weather is foul to check lines etc. They even fetched a catamaran out of the water that was in danger of sinking year before last, salvage pumps are also available if needed. During lockdown they noted our boat needed a top up of electric, so they emailed to remind us.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 25, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> tbf, if all your previous boating experience is on a lake or similar then tides are a new factor to consider.
> 
> Port Penrhyn in Nth Wales dries with a decent tidal range and if your lines aren't right they can get in a right mess !
> 
> Very pleased we moor in a sea-locked marina. They warn us when planning to do a water change (ie let out loads of water at low tide and refill around high tide - sometimes done if the treams coming in have dumped loads of fine silt in the way, but usually done a bit at a time. The marina team also walk the boats several times a day when the weather is foul to check lines etc. They even fetched a catamaran out of the water that was in danger of sinking year before last, salvage pumps are also available if needed. During lockdown they noted our boat needed a top up of electric, so they emailed to remind us.




My dad's cat is moored at Bucklers Hard marina on pontoons that go up and down with the tide, so no need to care about the tides with regards to the lines...surely only if you tie up to the land it becomes troublesome?


----------



## Supine (Jun 25, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> My dad's cat is moored at Bucklers Hard marina on pontoons that go up and down with the tide, so no need to care about the tides with regards to the lines...surely only if you tie up to the land it becomes troublesome?



if the pontoon turns out to be a harbour wall it’s a problem


----------



## T & P (Jun 25, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> My dad's cat is moored at Bucklers Hard marina on pontoons that go up and down with the tide, so no need to care about the tides with regards to the lines...surely only if you tie up to the land it becomes troublesome?



* calls RSPCA *


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 25, 2021)

Supine said:


> if the pontoon turns out to be a harbour wall it’s a problem



our pontoons are retained by some knarly big piles (ie the white tops), but some attachment to the harbour walls is needed ...




MFW - berthed 22oct16 par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 25, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> our pontoons are retained by some knarly big piles (ie the white tops), but some attachment to the harbour walls is needed ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's a fascinating subject. I am on a committee to rewrite BS6349-6 "Maritime structures. Design of inshore moorings and floating structures". It's all top secret at the moment, but as soon as we publish it I hope you will all help push it up the best sellers lists 

For marina pontoons and link spans, you try to keep the connection to the land to a minimum, so the system in the picture is held in place by the piles, and there will be a ramp to the shore that will have a rolling or sliding bearing to account for the rise and fall of the tide. The design of the hinges between everything is difficult, as there is a lot of fatigue loading. Also the failure of a single component can lead to the loss of a large part of the system and a lot of boats getting damaged.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 25, 2021)

Tell me about it !
Somethimes, especially at night, when on free flow (ie the sea lock is open to change the water) we can hear the links to the bridgeheads "groaning" if the water is slightly rough ...

The two only places I know in the UK that have had trouble recently with these things was a) Holyhead, but that was 'cos a storm ripped the mooring pontoons apart and b) Maryport, when the "flap" gave way during a peak tide and a "tsunami" rolled across the dock. Some boats were damaged when the piles / pontoons did or didn't give way ... very complex case.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 27, 2021)

The Majestic on a cold, wintry day c1933


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 30, 2021)

Berengaria, and someone making their own shipporn


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 30, 2021)

dunno what this one is


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 30, 2021)

RMS Berengaria


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 30, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> Swan Hunter at Wallsend.


My eldest sister’s first husband, now long dead lived in Wallsend and signed up and did his engineering apprenticeships on merchant ships purely because he saw sights like this everyday. 
He couldn’t return home to Newcastle because he took all his dad’s clothes to a pawn shop before leaving for the last time.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 30, 2021)

It’s a ships life for me.

lean on the bridge railings and deeply inhale that tangy ionised ocean breeze




Does a man good


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 1, 2021)

RMS Olympic, and blokes doing high level painting with no safety gear


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 1, 2021)

1900


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2021)

Queen Berengaria, the only Queen of England to have got married in Limassol, Cyprus.


Chilli.s said:


> RMS Berengaria
> 
> View attachment 276072


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## spitfire (Jul 2, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> It’s a ships life for me.
> 
> lean on the bridge railings and deeply inhale that tangy ionised ocean breeze
> 
> ...




Idyllic.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


>



I've always liked wind turbines - they look very graceful.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 2, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've always liked wind turbines - they look very graceful.


Occasionally we see the blades being transported along the nearby motorway. They're massive.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 2, 2021)

I like wind turbines in the distance, but small boats need to keep the ***k away when the tide is flowing/ebbing around those columns.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 2, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I like wind turbines in the distance, but small boats need to keep the ***k away when the tide is flowing/ebbing around those columns.


Given I'm not a small boat I reckon they pose no danger to me.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 2, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Occasionally we see the blades being transported along the nearby motorway. They're massive.



Yep, huge is an understatement. After modifying the roundabout, they brought some along the road outside the workshop a year or two back ...




TiG - turbine blade A69 par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity

Robin Rigg wind farm is the nearest to where I do most of my boating (at least, it was, before before covid). It's on the horizon of this one, I'm not sure I've got a better one.




MFW - sargasso of the solway par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 3, 2021)

Cunard SS Mauretania   in the floating dock  Image: Clifton R. Adams  1928


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I like wind turbines in the distance, but small boats need to keep the ***k away when the tide is flowing/ebbing around those columns.


What can happen?


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 3, 2021)

TopCat said:


> What can happen?


Strong currents could smack you into the column base and "stick" you to it [as per pilot boat against a tanker or similar]. Most of the local yacht auxiliary engines would not have enough power to move away, as they are only really meant for berthing in the marina. At least, that's what one of the skippers said to me when I asked.

The currents around Robin Rigg have meant at least one turbine has had to be removed because of tidal scour removing sand/silt and undermining the base.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 3, 2021)

SS Warilda


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 3, 2021)

SS Donegal


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 3, 2021)

Both those last 2 were sunk by torpedo in ww1, not at the same time though


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 3, 2021)

SS Salta, also sank in ww1, after hitting a mine


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2021)

There is something hugely evocative about these pictures of big ships. 

I used to explore London dock lands as a kid. Stealing lead and mucking about. Huge wharves but no ships and no dockers. A few pigeons.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 3, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Strong currents could smack you into the column base and "stick" you to it [as per pilot boat against a tanker or similar]. Most of the local yacht auxiliary engines would not have enough power to move away, as they are only really meant for berthing in the marina. At least, that's what one of the skippers said to me when I asked.
> 
> The currents around Robin Rigg have meant at least one turbine has had to be removed because of tidal scour removing sand/silt and undermining the base.


The sea tends to go around the monopiles. I think you’d have to try pretty hard to get stuck to one. A structure where the current can pass underneath is different. There are good reasons to keep well away, but getting sucked into one like some wild whirlpool I think is a bit over dramatic. People do manage to collide with them occasionally, probably as the seem like a nice waypoint to put in the GPS.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2021)

Flat bottom barges on the Thames are to be avoided. They can leap out you I can testify.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 3, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Flat bottom barges on the Thames are to be avoided. They can leap out you I can testify.


That I can verify. My closest near death experience was hitting one in a coxless four.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 3, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> The sea tends to go around the monopiles. I think you’d have to try pretty hard to get stuck to one. A structure where the current can pass underneath is different. There are good reasons to keep well away, but getting sucked into one like some wild whirlpool I think is a bit over dramatic. People do manage to collide with them occasionally, probably as the seem like a nice waypoint to put in the GPS.


I'm told that one of our local wide boys got a m/boat "stuck" in this way a couple of years ago.
When I queried the avoid it label on the chart - it's smack in the middle of a potential route - this problem of possibly getting "stuck" was described ... apart from them not wanting boats hanging around, perhaps they see them as a security risk ?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> That I can verify. My closest near death experience was hitting one in a coxless four.


You go under it?


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 3, 2021)

Over in Whitby, the harbour's dedgings are removed by a barge called "Sandsend" ...

One day, I was out in Mary Ann Hepworth, when the skipper of Sandsend announced over the marine band radio that he was on his way out (bascially approaching the narrow section of the harbour piers) but the incoming tide was stemming his progress somewhat, boats were advised to stay clear until he was over the harbour bar.
We more or less hove to and waited, but the idiot running the trip boat "Velocity" went into the harbour (at speed !) and almost smashed into Sandsend's bows. I was already powering MAH up to go and assist when it was clear that he had avoided disaster by the slimmest of margins - his wake had splashed up onto the barge.
There was a cacophony of comments, and I'm sure complaints to the harbour master - one of the other boats waiting had two lifeboat crew on board and they were most un-impressed about it when I saw them in the pub that night. Some friends were on the piers and heard the passengers screaming !
Funnily enough, "Velocity" developed some sporadic engine trouble for the next couple of weeks ... and then the guy operating it took it to Scarborough or somewhere.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 3, 2021)

TopCat said:


> You go under it?


Fortunately not. The boat was about 4’ shorter, but we somehow got back to Greenwich


----------



## hash tag (Jul 6, 2021)

Can't believe it is still impounded and about to be released for approx $550M! Ever Given: Egypt agrees deal to release ship that blocked Suez Canal


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Can't believe it is still impounded and about to be released for approx $550M! Ever Given: Egypt agrees deal to release ship that blocked Suez Canal


I really hope it gets stuck again on the way out of the canal.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 6, 2021)

Going to be bargains galore when it reaches Europe.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 6, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Going to be bargains galore when it reaches Europe.


It's full of shit from China.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> It's full of shit from China.


Loads of stuff that will be sold in the wrong season. Try selling millions of pieces of garden furniture in winter plus summer clothes etc cos that’s their challenge


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2021)

They should do like they do with abandoned luggage and sell the sealed containers in a blind auction... see if you end up with ten thousand pairs of trainers, half a million lego pieces, or two hundred gazebos


----------



## TopCat (Jul 6, 2021)

T & P said:


> They should do like they do with abandoned luggage and sell the sealed containers in a blind auction... see if you end up with ten thousand pairs of trainers, half a million lego pieces, or two hundred gazebos


Probably win a container of rotten dates.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 6, 2021)

I doubt dates from China but could well be tea.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 6, 2021)

"We previously noted  that the ship delayed the materials used to make crucial  garden gnomes  from reaching the UK"


----------



## hash tag (Jul 6, 2021)

I half caught this about the search for the Endurance earlier today. Renewed quest to find Shackleton's lost Endurance ship


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 6, 2021)

Aren’t the containers full of sex arses?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 6, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Aren’t the containers full of sex arses?


How many have you ordered?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 6, 2021)

TopCat said:


> How many have you ordered?


That's a cheeky question.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 6, 2021)

For the unfamiliar:



(I’m going to regret googling that to find the image, aren’t I?)


----------



## TopCat (Jul 6, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> For the unfamiliar:
> 
> View attachment 277269
> 
> (I’m going to regret googling that to find the image, aren’t I?)


You need to put key words for disembodied sex arse in your signed in Amazon search box mate.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 6, 2021)

Brings whole new depth on thread entitled ship porn.


----------



## T & P (Jul 7, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Brings whole new depth on thread entitled ship porn.


Shit porn


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2021)

TopCat said:


> You need to put key words for disembodied sex arse in your signed in Amazon search box mate.


There says a man who speaks from experience.


----------



## petee (Jul 7, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've always liked wind turbines - they look very graceful.



if i can dig it up, i'll put up a pic of what i saw in oregon.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 7, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Occasionally we see the blades being transported along the nearby motorway. They're massive.



Not a ship but very cool.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 18, 2021)

Cunard liner Aquitania leaving Southampton for New York 1921


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 18, 2021)

Two photos of the mega tug, Maersk Minder.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 18, 2021)

I read it as "Maersk Minger"


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 18, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I read it as "Maersk Minger"


I had to edit as auto correct named it Marrakesh Minder.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 18, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I read it as "Maersk Minger"


Me too, and I had to look twice to be sure it didn’t say that.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 18, 2021)

Minds like sewers!


----------



## dessiato (Jul 18, 2021)

Looking around for boats for sale I found this:









						Sunseeker 40 Metre Yacht
					

Sunseeker 40 Metre Yacht in Alpes-Maritimes Boats by £9,495,000 Used boats - Top Boats




					uk.topboats.com
				




this is porn!


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 18, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Looking around for boats for sale I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sunseeker were one of the biggest customers of a company I worked for in the nineties and noughties.  We manufactured and supplied moisture proof hardwood veneers. There must be boats out there that I have had a minor hand in creating.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 18, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Sunseeker were one of the biggest customers of a company I worked for in the nineties and noughties.  We manufactured and supplied moisture proof hardwood veneers. There must be boats out there that I have had a minor hand in creating.


Did you get aboard one? I'd love a Sunseeker, they're so beautiful. All I need is the money to buy and operate one.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 279166View attachment 279167
> Two photos of the mega tug, Maersk Minder.


As that's so front-heavy, by rights it should tip forward into the sea.  How do they prevent that happening?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 18, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Did you get aboard one? I'd love a Sunseeker, they're so beautiful. All I need is the money to buy and operate one.


Sadly no, we got lots of brochures though.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 18, 2021)

I participated in a Sunseeker treasure hunt once. Six teams of four. Each team has a Sunseeker. You get given a clue in one of the harbours in the Solent. To find the answer you have to go another harbour. And so on. Everyone gets a go on the helm for a 30 or 40 knot blat across the Solent.  So much fun it should be illegal.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 18, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> As that's so front-heavy, by rights it should tip forward into the sea.  How do they prevent that happening?


I would think a fine balancing act between ballast and propulsion. Besides ballast tanks to distribute weight evenly, it has two main propellers and three bow tunnel units and two stern tunnel units for positioning and direction of travel. It’s gross weight is over ten thousand ton.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 18, 2021)

Having been stuck in port for three days on a list(a few degrees wonky)  I’ve had to find alternate toileting facilities as my cabin washroom isn’t draining with all sorts of frothy floaty nasties to Wade through if I was willing to get the crocs damp

found a big airy nicely tiled clean and warm communal heads next to my office

it’s only failing is a weak wifi signal

cramped and wet versus dry light and airy


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 18, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> I would think a fine balancing act between ballast and propulsion. Besides ballast tanks to distribute weight evenly, it has two main propellers and three bow tunnel units and two stern tunnel units for positioning and direction of travel. It’s gross weight is over ten thousand ton.


It’s also the shape of the hull under the water. The centre of gravity needs to line up with the centre of buoyancy, which is the centroid of the displaced volume. There’s not so much displaced volume at the aft end…


you try to minimize the ballast you cart around. The engines are under the superstructure and under the deck are cargo tanks, generally for fuel, water, drilling fluids, liquid mud and dry cement.

Be a little wary of gross tons; as it’s actually a measure of volume, not weight. Minder is 4912 deadweight tones, which is the cargo it can carry, plus it’s own fuel and crew effects.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 18, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> It’s also the shape of the hull under the water. The centre of gravity needs to line up with the centre of buoyancy, which is the centroid of the displaced volume. There’s not so much displaced volume at the aft end…
> 
> View attachment 279184
> you try to minimize the ballast you cart around. The engines are under the superstructure and under the deck are cargo tanks, generally for fuel, water, drilling fluids, liquid mud and dry cement.
> ...


Thanks for the information. Though not  involved in shipping I have always been astounded at how some of the bigger vessels operate. I seem to be spending more time watching programmes about them on the Discovery channel and similar.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2021)

I know it's a boat and not a ship but it is something completely different








						See a “walking” boat on the Thames
					

Over the next few weeks, a walking boat will be in the Thames around Battersea - and yes, it's art.



					www.ianvisits.co.uk


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 28, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I know it's a boat and not a ship but it is something completely different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet it doesn't actually skip though.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I bet it doesn't actually skip though.


But for the benefit of teuchter is much greener than the Thames Clippers


----------



## teuchter (Jul 28, 2021)

hash tag said:


> But for the benefit of teuchter is much greener than the Thames Clippers


How do you come to that conclusion?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2021)

Most boats are much cleaner than those clippers.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 28, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Most boats are much cleaner than those clippers.


I'm not sure this thing comes in the category "most boats".


----------



## TopCat (Jul 28, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I know it's a boat and not a ship but it is something completely different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m going to get a Uber boat up and watch from the power station site.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 28, 2021)

On a 27 sleep countdown to dry land from my own particular shitbucket

what makes it worse is that I can occasionally get U.K. 4G. So near yet so far


----------



## A380 (Jul 28, 2021)

hash tag said:


> But for the benefit of teuchter is much greener than the Thames Clippers


teuchter     will be more interested in the fact that those arms don't have elbows and so is like those of women in his twisted weird imaginings...


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 2, 2021)

QE1   1962


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 2, 2021)

RMS Titanic


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 2, 2021)

Uh oh
Massive ship that blocked Suez Canal for a week prepares to dock in UK









						Ever Given prepares to dock in the UK – four months later than planned
					






					www-standard-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org
				




Sent via @updayUK


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 3, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Uh oh
> Massive ship that blocked Suez Canal for a week prepares to dock in UK
> 
> 
> ...


The ship owners and staff should abandon boring old freight transport, and realise they're much better at providing comedy to the world by getting stuck as often as possible.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 3, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Uh oh
> Massive ship that blocked Suez Canal for a week prepares to dock in UK
> 
> 
> ...


_eagerly awaits sex arse delivery_


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 3, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> _eagerly awaits sex arse delivery_


Just how many sex arses have you ordered?


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 3, 2021)

Why would Iran hijack an asphalt carrier? People getting angry at the lackluster pothole repair rate?


----------



## kebabking (Aug 3, 2021)

There was an Iranian UAV/LM attack on a vessel a few days ago - a UK national was killed.

It's sub-threshold stuff, but if you don enough sub-threshold stuff, it kind of nudges over the line.


----------



## kebabking (Aug 3, 2021)

Lloyd's confirm that the Asphalt Princess has been hijacked and is now headed towards Iran.


----------



## Supine (Aug 3, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> _eagerly awaits sex arse delivery_



I’m hoping it’s full of PlayStation 5’s but each to their own


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 3, 2021)

kebabking said:


> Lloyd's confirm that the Asphalt Princess has been hijacked and is now headed towards Iran.



Considering it’s cargo of bitumen this ship is being spoiled for much more than a ha’porth of tar.
Hope this ends peacefully for the crew.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 3, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Considering it’s cargo of bitumen this ship is being spoiled for much more than a ha’porth of tar.
> Hope this ends peacefully for the crew.


#handscoat


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2021)

I'd quite like to know the process by which the name "Asphalt Princess" was chosen. The imagination of an inspired executive? The work of a committee? Competition for primary school kids?


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 4, 2021)

The ship's had a few names and a few incidents too



> Initially named _*Joasla*_, the vessel was sold in 1979 and renamed _*Orinoco*_, then again in 1981 to _*Rio Orinoco*_. As _Rio Orinoco_, the vessel went aground on Anticosti Island in the Gulf of St. Lawrence in October 1990 and spilled 200 metric tons (200 long tons; 220 short tons) of oil into the gulf before being freed. The ship was acquired by Groupe Desgagné following this and renamed _Thalassa Desgagnes_. While in service with Groupe Desgagné, the vessel suffered a fire and ran aground. Previously it was called Groupe Desgagné from 1993 to 2017.



Asphalt Princess - Wikipedia


----------



## existentialist (Aug 4, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I'd quite like to know the process by which the name "Asphalt Princess" was chosen. The imagination of an inspired executive? The work of a committee? Competition for primary school kids?


A complete lack of imagination, I expect.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 4, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I'd quite like to know the process by which the name "Asphalt Princess" was chosen. The imagination of an inspired executive? The work of a committee? Competition for primary school kids?


I think probably due to it’s primary purpose as a bitumen tanker may be the reason.


----------



## T & P (Aug 4, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I'd quite like to know the process by which the name "Asphalt Princess" was chosen. The imagination of an inspired executive? The work of a committee? Competition for primary school kids?


I heard that Disney were thoroughly disappointed when they found out the name they'd chosen for their next film had already been taken.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> I think probably due to it’s primary purpose as a bitumen tanker may be the reason.


I was speculating about the process rather than the reason.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 4, 2021)

MV Asphalt Princess: Suspected hijackers leave ship off UAE MV Asphalt Princess: Suspected hijackers leave ship off UAE

It’s over, the armed men have left the ship.
Crew are safe.
But we have some black stuff left from a previous job mate, we can do your drive for a hundred quid.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 4, 2021)

Well, the Ever Given is being unloaded in Felixstowe.
Finally ...









						Ever Given: Cargo unloaded from ship that blocked Suez Canal
					

The Ever Given arrived at Felixstowe on Tuesday and is expected to leave on Thursday.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Just wondering how the Felixstowe / Harwich pilots approached her before the docking in the container port ...
[did they draw straws ?]


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 4, 2021)

T & P said:


> I heard that Disney were thoroughly disappointed when they found out the name they'd chosen for their next film had already been taken.


all the best names are taken. This was built where I did my apprenticeship, a bit before my time, though









						Methane Princess - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 4, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> all the best names are taken. This was built where I did my apprenticeship, a bit before my time, though
> 
> http://[URL='https://en.wikipedia.o...ipedia.org/wiki/Methane_Princess[/URL[/COLOR]]


I used to see that one at Canvey Island, British Gas Storage, when I worked there in the late '70s - early '80s.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 5, 2021)

Some kind of power boat and 2 flying boats!


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 5, 2021)

Queens bottom


----------



## souljacker (Aug 5, 2021)

Not the best picture but this is Queen Mary's (2) bottom getting a new propeller fitted


----------



## pug (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 8, 2021)

pug said:


> View attachment 282665


Think that's Whitby ...


----------



## pug (Aug 8, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Think that's Whitby ...


Yes. 
Whitby dock end 1895


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 12, 2021)

TOKYO, Aug 12 (Reuters) - A Panamanian-registered ship ran aground in a northern Japan harbour, then split in two and was leaking oil, but there were no injuries among the 21 crew and the oil leak was being controlled with no signs it had reached shore, the Japan Coast Guard said.

The 39,910-tonne vessel, the "Crimson Polaris," was carrying wood chips when it ran aground on Wednesday morning in Hachinohe harbour. It managed to free itself, but due to poor weather was unable to move far and ended up anchoring about 4 km (2.4 miles)out from the port.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 12, 2021)

Bit of gaffer tape, be good as new.


----------



## T & P (Aug 12, 2021)

It didn’t seem to take_ that much_ for the back end of that ship to snap off…


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2021)

T & P said:


> It didn’t seem to take_ that much_ for the back end of that ship to snap off…


Probably because Bahnhof Strasse was the one who fixed it after a previous accident.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 12, 2021)

T & P said:


> It didn’t seem to take_ that much_ for the back end of that ship to snap off…


When they sink in high seas suddenly, that's how it usually happens. Snaps at the back, goes down very quickly. Sometimes just disappears


----------



## Crispy (Aug 12, 2021)

Crispy said:


> I'm subscribed to this youtube channel where this husband/wife team are building their own 74ft steel junk-rigged motor sailboat. In their back yard in Oklahoma.
> 
> Building a 74ft Steel Sailboat  - YouTube
> 
> ...


Incredibly for a DIY project of this scale, the Seeker is now complete (enough) and going to launch. Currently being driven through Tulsa, OK to the inland port of Catoosa as we speak


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 12, 2021)

T & P said:


> It didn’t seem to take_ that much_ for the back end of that ship to snap off…


 Good opportunity to weld a few more sections in there and make it longer.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 12, 2021)

More boat porn than ship porn but Leo has moved Tally Ho after 4 years. 
recap of story so far:

and moving it:


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 12, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> When they sink in high seas suddenly, that's how it usually happens. Snaps at the back, goes down very quickly. Sometimes just disappears


That's actually quite an unusual failure for a bulk carrier. The ship has 5 holds and it's failed between nos. 4 and 5. The usual old bunker failure is the sideshell plating falling off in holds 1 or 2 due to a combination of corrosion and fatigue.
She had a Class renewal survey in June, so she should have been thoroughly inspected. 
The grounding must have been pretty bad.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 13, 2021)

I’ve just been watching the adverts for this, I know it isn’t a ship, but it’s beautiful in its ugliness, now all I need is the money









						Hermes Speedster Official | Seven Seas Yachts
					

Seven Seas Yachts produces and sells luxury yachts and boats like the Legend 54, Hermes Speedster, etc. From Luxury runabouts to Lobster style yachts.




					www.hermes-craft.com


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 15, 2021)

I've no idea about this one


----------



## A380 (Aug 15, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> I've no idea about this one
> View attachment 283759



Looks very robust. Is it a whaler? This is the last one , the Charles Morgan at the Mystic Seaport museum- which is excellent by the way - your picture isn’t this one, but when I went on board it was noticeable how strong it was compared to say the Cutty Sark or the East Indiaman they have in Amsterdam. More like a warship - Constitution or Victory… because of the ice it had to deal with.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 16, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> When they sink in high seas suddenly, that's how it usually happens. Snaps at the back, goes down very quickly. Sometimes just disappears


Sorry if already posted but this is the Ukrainian vessel MV Arvin, 46 year old bulk carrier, snapping and sinking just outside port in Georgia on the Black Sea. Six seafarers lost their lives despite several mayday calls and other vessels within sight.


----------



## T & P (Aug 20, 2021)

Squeaky bum time!









						Container ship Ever Given back in Suez canal for return trip
					

Vessel that caused global disruption when it got stuck is heading for the Red Sea again




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 21, 2021)

T & P said:


> Squeaky bum time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly it's made it through.  We'll have to hope something goes wrong on the return trip.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 25, 2021)

Obviously a scale model **
Photo courtesy of Hyundai Heavy Industries (Shipbuilding) One of their propellers.


----------



## petee (Aug 25, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sadly



🤣


----------



## weltweit (Aug 25, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 285190
> Photo courtesy of Hyundai Heavy Industries (Shipbuilding) One of their propellers.


I wonder how it is attached to the prop shaft? 
All looks a bit smooth in the middle for power transmission.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 25, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I wonder how it is attached to the prop shaft?
> All looks a bit smooth in the middle for power transmission.


It’s phosphor bronze so possibly an interference fit, heated and shrunk on, rule of thumb, one thousandth of an inch on prop shaft diameter for each inch of bore on propeller. But there are some incredible adhesive applications available these days.


----------



## petee (Aug 25, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> It’s phosphor bronze so possibly an interference fit, heated and shrunk on, rule of thumb, one thousandth of an inch on prop shaft diameter for each inch of bore on propeller. But there are some incredible adhesive applications available these days.



it sounds like you know about these things.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 25, 2021)

petee said:


> it sounds like you know about these things.


I’ve done a bit of heavy engineering in the last 48 years.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 26, 2021)

Here’s a video from Hyundai Heavy Industry.
(English commentary)


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 29, 2021)

Isle of Man: Cargo ship freed in overnight operation
					

A ship which became stranded on the Isle of Man has been freed after a second rescue attempt.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 29, 2021)

That's not far off the route it should have been taking for a passage round the northern most point in the Isle of Man.

It did take one of the big tugs from Liverpool helping a local one [from Laxey] to pull her (& the 1,200 ton cargo of grain) off the beach, then she was towed to Douglas for divers to inspect the hull ...

I wonder what the response to the "Please Explain" how you ended up running her ashore looked like ?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 29, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> That's not far off the route it should have been taking for a passage round the northern most point in the Isle of Man


I guess parking the ship on the beach is probably quite far off its intended route.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 29, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I guess parking the ship on the beach is probably quite far off its intended route.



Not really, the route around to Belfast passes quite close to the shore. But not that close, and the ship is sort of facing the wrong way on an east facing beach (more southerly than northerly, IYSWIM)


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2021)

This is terribly sad and perhaps it should have been left where it was. I see that the Ruskin Museum are doing their best to exploit it. 'So be it' - Restored hydroplane might have to be dismantled


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 4, 2021)

I know Bill Smith slightly, and I suspect that, yet again, there is some distinct point-scoring and "politics" going on in background with the dispute(s) over K7 ...

I would say, though, that getting her in and out of the Ruskin would be less than easy. 
Nor have the Lake District been helpful with allowing her to blatt around on the water.
She has to be going at a fair speed to "get up on the plane" ...

The latter is why K7 ended up in Scotland on "proving trials" ...


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 8, 2021)

definitely not porn, but I thought this school bus I saw in a shipyard today was cute


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 12, 2021)

Why aye, pet. They've caught me with £160m of cocaine. Here's Andrew Cole, 32, from Stockton-on-Tees, living the dream.








						Watch officers search luxury yacht and find £160MILLION of cocaine on board
					

FOOTAGE from the dramatic multi-agency operation to stop drugs being trafficked into the UK has been released.




					www.thenorthernecho.co.uk
				









He chartered this tub and motored from the Caribbean to Guernsey where he was nicked. 








						KAHU Yacht - Whangarei Engineering & Construction Ltd (WECO)
					

KAHU is a 37m luxury expedition super yacht built in 1978, refitted in 2012 by Whangarei Engineering & Construction Ltd (WECO). View similar yachts for Charter around the world




					www.yachtcharterfleet.com
				








During his sentence he can think about a less conspicuous smuggling method for next time. A Jamaican-flagged boat with just him and five Nicaraguan men on it...well, that won't invite any speculation will it? In a former life the boat was one of these:













						Moa-class patrol boat - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## hash tag (Sep 12, 2021)

I thought Andrew Cole was a footballer 😁


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 14, 2021)

It's half-empty! Don't we need plastic Christmas trees?









						Drone captures arrival of largest container ship
					

The aerial pictures show the Ever Ace coming in to dock at Felixstowe in Suffolk.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Sep 14, 2021)

I gather danny la rouge loves a Christmas tree.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I gather danny la rouge loves a Christmas tree.


So much so I always put it up myself.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 14, 2021)

danny la rouge if you are putting Christmas trees up yourself you really do need some serious help.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2021)

hash tag said:


> danny la rouge if you are putting Christmas trees up yourself you really do need some serious help.


After the first couple of rows of branches it does need another pair of hands.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> After the first couple of rows of branches it does need another pair of hands.


I'm coming North if you need a hand 😉


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 14, 2021)

Empress of Britain under construction at John Brown’s yard on the Clyde in 1930


----------



## A380 (Sep 16, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> It's half-empty! Don't we need plastic Christmas trees?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they do the first run without cargo- just company livery cans to test that all the docks and canals are set up for it?


----------



## T & P (Sep 16, 2021)

Either that of the ship is scheduled to leave the UK with far more containers than it arrived with. Perhaps we're exporting 10,000 containers of Brexit to the world, seeing what a marvellous success it has been in the UK thus far.


----------



## A380 (Sep 16, 2021)

T & P said:


> Either that of the ship is scheduled to leave the UK with far more containers than it arrived with. Perhaps we're exporting 10,000 containers of Brexit to the world, seeing what a marvellous success it has been in the UK thus far.



Full of sovereignty and freedom, and if some posters on here are to be believed, communism.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 16, 2021)

I was joking about plastic Christmas trees but seems like it's serious shipping business:









						John Lewis charters ships to ensure Christmas stock arrives
					

The department store chain says it is trying everything to get goods to the UK for the holiday season.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Which led me to the John Lewis-class replenishment oiler, the first class of woke US navy ships.

This is USNS Harvey Milk:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 16, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> This is USNS Harvey Milk:


Wonder if that's the first time a naval ship has been named after an out gay man?

Remember many a night getting completely shitfaced in the Harvey Milk Bar at the student union at Leeds uni.  Vaguely.


----------



## T & P (Sep 16, 2021)

Well, not named after any man, but there was this...


----------



## petee (Sep 16, 2021)

T & P said:


> Well, not named after any man, but there was this...



i wondered if this was part of a set of "Titan" ships, so i put in Titan Atlas and got this. it's half a ship.














						Ramform Atlas |  Marine seismic vessel
					

This ultra-high capacity marine seismic acquisition vessel has full survey design flexibility to address any exploration or production imaging challenge




					www.pgs.com


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 16, 2021)

petee said:


> i wondered if this was part of a set of "Titan" ships, so i put in Titan Atlas and got this. it's half a ship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





They could convert this in to one of those...



blossie33 said:


> View attachment 283249


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 16, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Empress of Britain under construction at John Brown’s yard on the Clyde in 1930
> View attachment 288294


I worked at that yard on the BLEO HOLM, which I think was the last project undertaken at the Clydebank yard…I remember walking past those buildings


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 16, 2021)

T & P said:


> Either that of the ship is scheduled to leave the UK with far more containers than it arrived with. Perhaps we're exporting 10,000 containers of Brexit to the world, seeing what a marvellous success it has been in the UK thus far.


It also stops at Rotterdam and Hamburg where the majority of the cargo would be offloaded and loaded


----------



## hash tag (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 21, 2021)

Fishing boats? Uber fishing boats?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Fishing boats? Uber fishing boats?


I don't think Uber are doing fishing boats yet.

It's an Emergency Response and Rescue Vessel. I claim no credit, beyond the 10 seconds it took me to hit up Google


----------



## hash tag (Sep 21, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Fishing boats? Uber fishing boats?


Supply ships and a modern deep sea anchor handler Skandi Iceman


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 21, 2021)

Look like some of the oil rig support vessels ...


----------



## hash tag (Sep 21, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Look like some of the oil rig support vessels ...


Yep. Interesting layouts and shapes though.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 21, 2021)

They look even bigger from a pulling lifeboat !



WR(O&A) Tyne - big ship par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 21, 2021)

And here's something at Peterhead (also look at the next image to this one)



TiG - little and HUGE par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 22, 2021)

Tension...


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 22, 2021)

What a rigmarole!
Was someone driving that wheelbase thing?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 22, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> What a rigmarole!
> Was someone driving that wheelbase thing?




Yes, he walks along with a remote control thingy. Amazingly rubbishly designed boatyard though!


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 22, 2021)

OK Luigi, just slide the newly painted hull down some planks. Nobody will see the scratches.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 25, 2021)

RMS Franconia 1910


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 30, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Yep. Interesting layouts and shapes though.


I was installing mooring lines last week…


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 3, 2021)

This one is quite sad, The SS CANBERRA. Grounded on the shore of Gadani ship breakers in Pakistan 1997


----------



## hash tag (Oct 4, 2021)

I am really not much of a boat person and I know this is just a small launch. I suspect it is one of the beautiful handcrafted things from Freebodys at Hambledon. Extraordinary craftsmanship if it is although this one's a bit flash.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 4, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I am really not much of a boat person and I know this is just a small launch. I suspect it is one of the beautiful handcrafted things from Freebodys at Hambledon. Extraordinary craftsmanship if it is although this one's a bit flash.
> View attachment 291221




Made in Italy









						About
					

Visit the post for more.




					thameslimo.co.uk


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 4, 2021)

The flag is stupid. I suppose they're going for the Clarkson/Spitfire/Mortgage free/Brexit wanker market. So it's probably a good move.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 4, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Made in Italy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not dissimilar fro Venice's water taxi's.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 4, 2021)

is that by Battersea/Imperial Wharf? There’s normally a couple of Union Jack painted boats moored on the north side of the river there, I’d always assumed belonging to some Brexit ringpiece.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 4, 2021)

It is, looking towards Chelsea harbour


----------



## hash tag (Oct 6, 2021)

A little heads up for the boat people The RRS Sir David Attenborough is visiting London


----------



## T & P (Oct 16, 2021)

I previously posted ITT an interesting article on the Great Bitter Lake shipping commuinty that was formed in the Suez Canal as a result of the Six Day War. Here's another article on them. 

I find this subject fascinating 









						Eight years stuck on the Suez Canal
					

The crew on the Melampus faced a dilemma. War between Israel and Egypt appeared imminent, and passing through the Suez Canal could place them right in the danger zone. But the alternative was an...




					www.slow-journalism.com


----------



## dessiato (Oct 16, 2021)

T & P said:


> I previously posted ITT an interesting article on the Great Bitter Lake shipping commuinty that was formed in the Suez Canal as a result of the Six Day War. Here's another article on them.
> 
> I find this subject fascinating
> 
> ...


Great read. I’ll forward it to a mate of mine who used to sail through the canal regularly, and possibly at that time.


----------



## T & P (Oct 16, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Great read. I’ll forward it to a mate of mine who used to sail through the canal regularly, and possibly at that time.


This is the other story I posted on it. It's even more comprehensive and with more pics, so your friend should enjoy it too









						Great Bitter Lake Association - 99% Invisible
					

When Eric Carlson retired, he dove headfirst into an old hobby… philately. Philately is the study of postage stamps, and it’s a tragically underappreciated field of study. A stamp can give you a perfect snapshot of the past on a single square inch of paper. Carlson finds his stamps where every...




					99percentinvisible.org


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 16, 2021)

Interesting reads!
I love the stamp designs


----------



## T & P (Oct 16, 2021)

This is my favourite quote of the whole thing 



> But even though the Great Bitter Lake Association was originally formed to curb drinking, a lot of alcohol was still consumed in the Great Bitter Lake. One ship captain estimated that perhaps 1.5 million empty beer bottles may have been dumped into the lake, writing, “One wonders what future archaeologists in a few thousand years’ time will think of this.”


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 18, 2021)

hash tag said:


> A little heads up for the boat people The RRS Sir David Attenborough is visiting London


RRS Boaty McBoatface!!!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 19, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> RRS Boaty McBoatface!!!




The sub that is carried is called Boaty McBoatface


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 20, 2021)

SS United States photographed from the bridge of Queen Mary


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 20, 2021)

Canberra (again)


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 20, 2021)

1966 RMS Queen Mary arriving New York


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 20, 2021)

Carmania, Franconia and Windsor Castle    (not 100% sure though)


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 22, 2021)

Eight tugs! and a couple of liners, QM and QE


----------



## dessiato (Oct 24, 2021)

Gaudeamus 2



A classic Riva

Both unbelievably beautiful.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 24, 2021)

Two more of Gaudeamus


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 24, 2021)

Not quite ships but plenty porny


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## petee (Oct 24, 2021)

spot of bother here



			http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/shipping-containers-on-fire-1.6222815


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 24, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The sub that is carried is called Boaty McBoatface


But the whole fucking ship should be!!!


----------



## pogofish (Oct 24, 2021)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 289568View attachment 289570View attachment 289571



That's Regent Quay in Aberdeen - I drove down there earlier today and I see the first ship regularly.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 28, 2021)

This doesn’t properly belong here, but I thought it would be enjoyed more in this thread than elsewhere.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 28, 2021)

dessiato said:


> This doesn’t properly belong here, but I thought it would be enjoyed more in this thread than elsewhere.
> 
> View attachment 294472


Just needs a little roll on pontoon and you could tow that mini on the water too


----------



## A380 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 28, 2021)

Don't think i've posted this one, Sunderland I think


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 29, 2021)

Not sure of the name    Lusitania?


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 29, 2021)

USS Leviathan


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 29, 2021)

Work boats, first one is the Seahorse


----------



## A380 (Oct 30, 2021)

This week Apparently


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 30, 2021)

Above

Old Ironsides (USS Constitution) oldest ship afloat

A grilf of ship porn


----------



## A380 (Oct 30, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Above
> 
> Old Ironsides (USS Constitution) oldest ship afloat
> 
> A grilf of ship porn


Also oldest commissioned warship afloat.  For some reason her replica canons are based on British ones with the Royal Coat of arms, which is a bit odd.


----------



## petee (Oct 30, 2021)

_According to legend, while sailing in the Med in the 1960s, the 80,000-ton Forrestal-class supercarrier USS Independence, on a deployment with the Sixth Fleet duty in support of President John F. Kennedy’s firm stand on the newly-established Berlin Wall, came across a strange tall ship at sea. The carrier flashed the vessel, Vespucci, with the light signal asking, “Who are you?” The answer, “Training ship Amerigo Vespucci, Italian Navy,” came back. Independence was said to have replied, “You are the most beautiful ship in the world.”_









						Warship Wednesday, June 24, 2020: ‘You are the most beautiful ship in the world’
					

Here at LSOZI, we take off every Wednesday for a look at the old steam/diesel navies of the 1833-1946 period and will profile a different ship each week. These ships have a life, a tale all their o…




					laststandonzombieisland.com


----------



## dessiato (Oct 31, 2021)

1940 Patterson wooden cruiser


----------



## dessiato (Oct 31, 2021)

Wish I was rich enough to have this, and run it, Riva 88 Folgore


----------



## A380 (Oct 31, 2021)

“The brits leaving with most of the danish fleet after the bombardment of Copenhagen in 1807. This lead to the planting of a huge amount of oak trees to rebuild the fleet. In 2003 danish forester Lars Toksvig wrote a letter to the ministry of defence: Dear War Minister, the oaks requested are ready 🙂 (painting by Christian Mølsted)”


----------



## A380 (Oct 31, 2021)

Pop quiz age of fighting sail Urbs. The only four decker ever built- well strictly modified…  I didn’t know her designer was Irish. 

Name and country.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 31, 2021)

Those big sailing ships must have had a tough time manoeuvring in a crowded harbours. How did they do it? I'd love to time travel back and watch. It must have taken hours to get on or off a berth.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 31, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Those big sailing ships must have had a tough time manoeuvring in a crowded harbours. How did they do it? I'd love to time travel back and watch. It must have taken hours to get on or off a berth.


They could launch their launches and tow the ship with oar power.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 31, 2021)

weltweit said:


> They could launch their launches and tow the ship with oar power.


Are their any good written accounts?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 31, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Are their any good written accounts?


Yes, fiction

Master and Commander, Patrick O'Brian


----------



## A380 (Nov 1, 2021)

Great Eastern.


----------



## A380 (Nov 1, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Those big sailing ships must have had a tough time manoeuvring in a crowded harbours. How did they do it? I'd love to time travel back and watch. It must have taken hours to get on or off a berth.



As well as launches to tow I think they could use the sails to balence each other to kind of hover.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Those big sailing ships must have had a tough time manoeuvring in a crowded harbours. How did they do it? I'd love to time travel back and watch. It must have taken hours to get on or off a berth.




If you go to Bucklers Hard you can see where they made the ships and launched them in to the Beaulieu River. To get from there to the sea is about a mile and all along the river there are still solid posts where the ships would tie up to, the other end wound around a capstan which is turned and the ship dragged along, then a rowing boat would move the ropes to the next posts and so on. Would have taken ages. Then they got to the Solent and if the wind didn't blow they went nowhere...


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 1, 2021)

Of course the tide will do a lot of the work for you, but you have to wait around for it


----------



## pogofish (Nov 1, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> If you go to Bucklers Hard you can see where they made the ships and launched them in to the Beaulieu River. To get from there to the sea is about a mile and all along the river there are still solid posts where the ships would tie up to, the other end wound around a capstan which is turned and the ship dragged along, then a rowing boat would move the ropes to the next posts and so on. Would have taken ages. Then they got to the Solent and if the wind didn't blow they went nowhere...



The network of capstans that allowed ships here to be roped into the various docks was complete until just a few years ago:






Some have since been removed, whilst others now lie in the secured zones that you can no longer get access to and a couple of the outer ones still sit at the end of the older breakwaters, again where ordinary people are rarely allowed to go these days.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 1, 2021)

"Warping" a tall ship or a warship off her berth must have been very hard work, even with tide and wind in your favour.

There are quite a few accounts within Patrick O'Brian's work, as well as CS Forrester, and Alexander Kent [Aubrey, Hornblower and Bolithio, respectively].

~~
There are capstans and bollards [or remains] in Whitehaven that were in use until fairly recently ie before it became a leisure marina. If I've got the right image, this is near to the landing stage for the cattle [?] imported from Ireland. 




whn - west pier capstan par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 1, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Some have since been removed, whilst others now lie in the secured zones that you can no longer get access to and a couple of the outer ones still sit at the end of the older breakwaters, again where ordinary people are rarely allowed to go these days.


Is that your photo pogofish, cos i wanna pinch it


----------



## pogofish (Nov 1, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Is that your photo pogofish, cos i wanna pinch it





Chilli.s said:


> Is that your photo pogofish, cos i wanna pinch it



No, its from a quick Google.  That's at Pocra Quay by Fittie, one of the oldest surviving quays on the harbour but now behind the fence where you only get to on the occasional open day/historic walk.  For a few years after the fence went-up, the pilot boats were based there and the Pilots would also let you out to it when they were about but security is much tighter now.

When I was young and you could still go there with ease, that capstan was notable because it could still be turned by hand.  Most of the others had rusted solid.


----------



## A380 (Nov 2, 2021)

Tricommalee in Hartlepool. Been on my list of destinations for a while.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 2, 2021)

A380 said:


> Tricommalee innHartlepool


Thats on my list too


----------



## dessiato (Nov 2, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 295218
> 
> Tricommalee in Hartlepool. Been on my list of destinations for a while.


And now on mine. Not heard of it before.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 2, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 295218
> 
> Tricommalee in Hartlepool. Been on my list of destinations for a while.


Had an interesting time looking her over - 

Built of teak, she's a substantial beast !


----------



## dessiato (Nov 2, 2021)

Neruda, 19,4m, built 2013


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 4, 2021)

Millwall 1932, Three masted bargue 'Penang' in dry dock...


----------



## A380 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## blossie33 (Nov 6, 2021)

USS Los Angeles airship lands on USS Saratoga, January 1928...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 6, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 295218
> 
> Tricommalee in Hartlepool. Been on my list of destinations for a while.


Remember reading about that coming to Hartlepool at the time.  I'd left the area well before the restoration was completed though.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 6, 2021)

I also remember HMS Warrior being restored, before it went to the South Coast.
I was one of about 30 ROC personnel that had a 'behind the scenes' conducted tour one Monday evening.
Most interesting ... 
Must see if I can find the photographs that were taken that night ...


----------



## hash tag (Nov 8, 2021)

Hopefully, something not previously posted and something completely different, the SS Richard Montgomery, which has the potential to destroy London, possibly?








						SS Richard Montgomery - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



file:///C:/Users/rmcar/AppData/Local/Temp/SS_Richard_Montgomery-1.pdf


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 8, 2021)

That wreck worries me, a lot ! 
I know that it is checked regularly. 

Despite most of the munitions having been removed, there is still enough left to make a big bang, and the stuff must be steadily deteriorating ...

Fun question ?
If it goes bang & makes a big wave that heads up the Thames, how quickly can they raise the Barrier ? 
It will also make a right mess in other directions ...


----------



## hash tag (Nov 8, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> That wreck worries me, a lot !
> I know that it is checked regularly.
> 
> Despite most of the munitions having been removed, there is still enough left to make a big bang, and the stuff must be steadily deteriorating ...
> ...


A. Not quickly enough. As for deteriorating, I gather there is a lot of TNT on board which is preserved/enhanced by salt water?
Was this the reason Johnson's island got dropped very quickly.


----------



## T & P (Nov 8, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> USS Los Angeles airship lands on USS Saratoga, January 1928...
> 
> View attachment 295734


Wow, that’s something you don’t see every day


----------



## A380 (Nov 10, 2021)

Charles W Morgan. New England whaler. I’ve seen her at Mystic Sea Port though not under sail.


----------



## A380 (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## weltweit (Nov 10, 2021)

Wouldn't like to be on the wrong side of a broadside from that.

I wonder how much they can shoot ..


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 10, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Wouldn't like to be on the wrong side of a broadside from that.
> 
> I wonder how much they can shoot ..


A lot ..
If that's an 84-gun ship, with 32 pdrs on the bottom gun deck, 24 on the middle and 18 on the upper 
then if all of 'em fire, then 1026 lbs of cannon balls are heading to the enemy ...

At close quarters, that would be devastating. Even worse if delivered through the stern windows as a raking fire.


----------



## T & P (Nov 10, 2021)

I always wonder how any warships from that era could survive even one close quarters engagement. I mean, did they have truly waterproof lowest deck sealable compartments? Because surely even two or three hits below the waterline should have doomed the ship?


----------



## A380 (Nov 10, 2021)

T & P said:


> I always wonder how any warships from that era could survive even one close quarters engagement. I mean, did they have truly waterproof lowest deck sealable compartments? Because surely even two or three hits below the waterline should have doomed the ship?



Based only on Patric O’Brian and Forestor… they didn’t sink that often, either burnt/exploded, boarded or surrender seeming to end engagements. The bulls were thick hardwood and the canon balls non explosive. The water probably gave done protection. You probably would have got relatively small holes in shallow ish water so the pumps could keep up. I’m not an expert in fighting sail tactics.

It must have been absolutely terrifying.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 10, 2021)

They were made out of wood and wood floats, duh!


----------



## existentialist (Nov 11, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> They were made out of wood and wood floats, duh!


Are you familiar with the fate of the Mary Rose?


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 11, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Are you familiar with the fate of the Mary Rose?


They made it into a sauce.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 11, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Are you familiar with the fate of the Mary Rose?




Faked for Blue Peter, like the hibernating hedgehogs.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 11, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> They were made out of wood and wood floats, duh!


Some types of wood are denser than water.





__





						Top Ten Heaviest Woods | The Wood Database
					






					www.wood-database.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 11, 2021)

My reading of PO'B and others indicates the usual tactic was to wreck the rigging, then board to capture but sometimes guns were firing at the hull opposite from very close range - a few feet ...

The hulls were thick timbers. The splinter risk meant that RN sailors preferred Oak, Teak splinters were on the toxic side  ...

I think it is the much later HMS Warrior that has double diagonal oak beams 12" square between Iron hulls.


----------



## Chz (Nov 11, 2021)

I find it a bit terrifying that they went on to develop guns that could tear through a solid foot of hardened steel like it was butter.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 11, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> the usual tactic was to wreck the rigging, then board to capture


Exactly.  The whole objective was to capture enemy ships, and _not_ sink them.  Captains and crews were paid a "prize" for capturing a ship - this, after all, saved the Royal Navy from building a ship from scratch itself.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 13, 2021)

nice pic no id


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 13, 2021)

HMS Ark Royal


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 13, 2021)

again, no idea


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> HMS Ark Royal


I had (and made) the Airfix kit 😎


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 13, 2021)

Various work boats








Calshot spit light vessel








big propeller


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Nov 16, 2021)

…
I had a day loading a ship with the first of the big modules


----------



## HAL9000 (Nov 17, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> …
> I had a day loading a ship with the first of the big modules



what's the purpose of these modules ?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Nov 17, 2021)

HAL9000 said:


> what's the purpose of these modules ?


They will be part of an oil production platform


----------



## T & P (Nov 18, 2021)

For a 1-year-old ship, HMS Queen Elizabeth is looking a bit rusty already...


----------



## Supine (Nov 18, 2021)

Have we had Liberty Ships yet? Workhorse from WW2.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> For a 1-year-old ship, HMS Queen Elizabeth is looking a bit rusty already...




Missing one of those planes too.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Chz (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm actually surprised that an ICE connected to a prop can accelerate that fast in water. I'd have thought you needed a pumpjet.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 19, 2021)

Chz said:


> I'm actually surprised that an ICE connected to a prop can accelerate that fast in water. I'd have thought you needed a pumpjet.


You'd think it would cavitate like fuck...


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Nov 19, 2021)

existentialist said:


> You'd think it would cavitate like fuck...


that's not necessarily a problem


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 23, 2021)

Spirit 111


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 24, 2021)

T & P said:


> For a 1-year-old ship, HMS Queen Elizabeth is looking a bit rusty already...



It's been afloat since 2014. It'll be spending a long time in refit now.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 30, 2021)

Canberra in dry dock


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 30, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> It's been afloat since 2014. It'll be spending a long time in refit now.



Hopefully a "rattle can" respray will feature


----------



## dessiato (Dec 1, 2021)

The Akarana


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 1, 2021)

The return of sail cargo to London docks...the Gallant, built as a fishing boat in Holland in 1919 arrives in Greenwich.


Information here...




__





						The Return Of Sail Cargo To The Thames | Spitalfields Life
					






					spitalfieldslife.com


----------



## dessiato (Dec 4, 2021)

1998 Wilbur 29' Downeast


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 4, 2021)

Wheeler 38, a recreation of Pilar


----------



## dessiato (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## petee (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## dessiato (Dec 9, 2021)

This is currently abandoned in a local dry dock. Asking for offers around €6000, but it has no documentation. I think that I‘ll have a look at it. They have a total of five abandoned boats there, there’s no pics of the others.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 9, 2021)

That reminds me, I think we need to have our floatyboaty out the water for a survey before the insurance comes up next year, just renewed for 2022 ...


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 9, 2021)

SS Empire Stevenson, built at South Shields in 1941.
An armed merchant ship, torpedoed and sunk with all 59 crew, including my dad’s eldest brother, it was part of Convoy PQ18 in September 1942 on its way to Murmansk.
It was carrying munitions and apparently the explosion caused major damage to a nearby escort destroyer as well.
The wreck is North of Bear Island.
My uncle was a Bombardier in the Royal Artillery and he and his mates were there as anti-aircraft gunners.
Hopefully they didn’t suffer too much.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 9, 2021)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 299925
> 
> This is currently abandoned in a local dry dock. Asking for offers around €6000, but it has no documentation. I think that I‘ll have a look at it. They have a total of five abandoned boats there, there’s no pics of the others.


Apparently she’s been out of the water for 3 months, she’s fibreglass, so should be sound.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 9, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Apparently she’s been out of the water for 3 months, she’s fibreglass, so should be sound.



Probably could do with the hull "clean & scrub" most marinas offer.

She may be sound, but I would check for stress cracks in the gelcoat, especially if she's more than a few years old - or has been blatting around at speed (eg water-skiing tug).


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 9, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> That reminds me, I think we need to have our floatyboaty out the water for a survey before the insurance comes up next year, just renewed for 2022 ...


This pic of where I store my boat prompted me to check my insurance, it lapsed earlier in the year, hadn't used the boat for over a year. Paid up sharpish.






Mine is the one in the middle, tied down and weighted


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 9, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Apparently she’s been out of the water for 3 months, she’s fibreglass, so should be sound.


just be careful, depending on how warm your water is, osmosis can be a big problem on older hulls

fibreglass isn't maintenance-freee, it's just impossible to maintain 

this is a friends new boat in Florida...


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 9, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> just be careful, depending on how warm your water is, osmosis can be a big problem on older hulls
> 
> fibreglass isn't maintenance-freee, it's just impossible to maintain
> 
> ...



GRP maintenance is very different to wooden or steel boats ...
[I'm close friends with someone who used to look after & sell speedboats]


----------



## HAL9000 (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## dessiato (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## dessiato (Dec 13, 2021)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 299925
> 
> This is currently abandoned in a local dry dock. Asking for offers around €6000, but it has no documentation. I think that I‘ll have a look at it. They have a total of five abandoned boats there, there’s no pics of the others.


Had a look at her, but couldn't get in the yard. Maybe try again later today if I go fishing.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 13, 2021)

S S Princess May steam ship built 1888 grounded in 1910 on Sentinel Island.

Apologies if this has been posted before.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 13, 2021)

oops


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 13, 2021)

That's definitely "Opps" ... hope any holes are very minor.


The bit in the news this morning seems much more serious - being dumped into the waters of the Baltic at this time of year is not good.








						Two detained after UK boat's fatal collision off Sweden
					

One person is dead and one missing after a Danish ship collides with a UK vessel in the Baltic Sea.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Dec 13, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> S S Princess May steam ship built 1888 grounded in 1910 on Sentinel Island.
> View attachment 300610
> Apologies if this has been posted before.


I bet the crew were calling it "Fucking 'Ell Island", after that


----------



## nogojones (Dec 13, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> S S Princess May steam ship built 1888 grounded in 1910 on Sentinel Island.
> View attachment 300610
> Apologies if this has been posted before.


Nicely parked


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 13, 2021)

Not far out of Abersoch [Nth Wales] there are some rocks, known locally as "half-tide rocks" notv far from Tudwal Islands ...
Back in, probably, the 1980s, a local trip boat got perched on them, several times [with different people driving, I think].
Once "Mack" had to wait for the incoming tide to float them off, and another time the boat slid off sideways ... Good job the boat was steel and flat-bottomed !


----------



## dessiato (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## petee (Dec 17, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> S S Princess May steam ship built 1888 grounded in 1910 on Sentinel Island.
> View attachment 300610
> Apologies if this has been posted before.



just had to look it up. this is a sentinel island in SE alaska. another pic:


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 21, 2021)

Esso Hibernia tanker under construction,  Wallsend UK 1970...


----------



## A380 (Dec 22, 2021)

🌲 In 1932, USS Constitution spent the Christmas holiday in the Canal Zone (in what is now Cristóbal, Colón), while transiting the Panama Canal during the National Cruise. The ship was decorated with four trees: one on the tip of the flying jibboom off the bow and one each on top of the three masts. One of the tallest crew members was assigned the task of helping to lash the trees to the very highest points on the masts.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 22, 2021)

Queen Mary still in war paint passing newly painted Queen Elizabeth, 1947


And plenty of tugs!


----------



## BassJunkie (Dec 22, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> View attachment 302277




Jacket Potatoes for Breakfast ? What kind of madness is that?


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 22, 2021)

Whoops... posted the wrong one


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 22, 2021)

BassJunkie said:


> Jacket Potatoes for Breakfast ? What kind of madness is that?


Vegan option?


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 22, 2021)

HMAV Aachen in the dock


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 22, 2021)

HMS Alliance in August 1979, having her keel strengthened so she could be put on display at Gosport.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 22, 2021)

SHB9 Grey Goose (once commanded by Peter Scott)


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 22, 2021)

Dredgers!


----------



## kebabking (Dec 22, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> S S Princess May steam ship built 1888 grounded in 1910 on Sentinel Island.
> View attachment 300610
> Apologies if this has been posted before.



I'm surprised her keel didn't snap....


----------



## A380 (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2021)

They always leave half the deck empty on those aircraft carriers. If I was in charge of the navy I'd make sure the deck was entirely packed with planes. Then, we could either sell several ships and save a lot of money, or we could carry a larger number of planes around for the same price.

I'd also only build the canals a bit wider than the aircraft carriers. There's no need for them to be that wide.

I could save the country a lot of cash.


----------



## A380 (Dec 22, 2021)

teuchter said:


> They always leave half the deck empty on those aircraft carriers. If I was in charge of the navy I'd make sure the deck was entirely packed with planes. Then, we could either sell several ships and save a lot of money, or we could carry a larger number of planes around for the same price.
> 
> I'd also only build the canals a bit wider than the aircraft carriers. There's no need for them to be that wide.
> 
> I could save the country a lot of cash.


Fuck off, if you were in charge of the navy it would be full of Moomin seamen and every vessel would look like this. Why do you persist in posting such filth.




2022 Task Group to assert freedom of navigation in the  South China Sea.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2021)

I don't see what's wrong with those vessels.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 22, 2021)

teuchter said:


> They always leave half the deck empty on those aircraft carriers. If I was in charge of the navy I'd make sure the deck was entirely packed with planes. Then, we could either sell several ships and save a lot of money, or we could carry a larger number of planes around for the same price.
> 
> I'd also only build the canals a bit wider than the aircraft carriers. There's no need for them to be that wide.
> 
> I could save the country a lot of cash.




The Suez Canal needs to take ships larger than aircraft carriers. And whilst I am no military expert, I can see a flaw in having a carrier’s deck entirely packed with planes. Unless Harriers, I guess.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The Suez Canal needs to take ships larger than aircraft carriers. And whilst I am no military expert, I can see a flaw in having a carrier’s deck entirely packed with planes. Unless Harriers, I guess.


No flies on you, eh?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 22, 2021)

teuchter said:


> No flies on you, eh?



Nope. Not even midges, even though I am in midgeland.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 27, 2021)

Someone is getting a surprise for Christmas


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 27, 2021)

Guess who is back in Felixstowe ?









						Ever Given back in UK after uneventful latest trip
					

The ship that became famous for blocking the Suez Canal docks back in Felixstowe on time.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 27, 2021)

Uneventful 🙁


----------



## teuchter (Dec 30, 2021)

Launch of the  Furness Bridge as she enters  the River Tees. 16th October 1970 (K.H Cockerill)










						Armstrong Railway Photographic Trust
					

Welcome to the Armstrong Railway Photographic Trust 11th August 1968 and 70013 is about to take 1T57 to Carlisle on the last day of steam on British Railways  (Photograph taken by Rodney Wildsmith)...



					www.arpt51a.com


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 10, 2022)

Cutty Sark loading wool in Sydney 1910


----------



## dessiato (Jan 14, 2022)

Nellie, a tug. She's beautiful.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 14, 2022)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 305827
> 
> Nellie, a tug. She's beautiful.


I'd love this boat, I can see me chugging around the Firth of Forth, up and down the coast and loving every minute of it.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 14, 2022)

Nellie's lovely ...

much more beauty compared to this one :



TiG - Ugie Runner par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## hash tag (Jan 30, 2022)

Anyone for climbing the rigging?








						Cutty Sark Rig Climb Experience
					

Experience life at sea and climb the rigging of one of London's true icons




					www.rmg.co.uk


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 30, 2022)

Er no, I don't think so   
I'm sure it would be good if you're fit and like heights though.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Anyone for climbing the rigging?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was on a promise, as was Bezza, as we knew the Master, to climb the mainmast rigging on the "Grand Turk" when she was based in Whitby a few years ago. 
Being a bit of a wimp over heights, I didn't take him up on it. Something I regret now.

Something I wish I still had the nerve to attempt. But the Cutty Sark is in London, somewhere I'm avoiding atm.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 30, 2022)

I am terrified of heights but have never shirked a challenge, yet. This is a step to far though.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 30, 2022)

Not without some serious safety gear, even then, unlikely


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I am terrified of heights but have never shirked a challenge, yet. This is a step to far though.


I was thinking a whip round for a ticket to send you for an on the spot report might be amusing, glad you've pre empted that


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 30, 2022)

Despite my "thing" about unstable heights / vertigo or whatever it is ...

I did manage to abseil down the wall / cliff on the inland side of Bamburgh Castle a few years ago.
That was in aid of the RNLI, and I had to have a couple of goes to even get over the parapet - one of the event supervisors paralleled my descent, just in case I froze. But once I was going down properly, it actually turned out to be exhilarating. 
At the bottom, we discussed possibly climbing back up [this was right at the end of the session, and I had been "marshalling" and was offered the opportunity as a reward for my help. I did try to weasel out ...].


----------



## hash tag (Jan 30, 2022)

I could cope with climbing a cliff face. There is solid land in front of you that can be touched, don't look down a ship's rigging is just bits of rope and you can see everywhere below you. There is no escaping the view of the drop while wobbling around in the wind. Just no.
I bungy jumped once....get over the edge and there is no turning back or getting stuck.


----------



## Supine (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 30, 2022)

Supine said:


> View attachment 308056


At the tip of Greenwich peninsula? I've always wondered about the history of it. Someone seems to live on it, or at least use it as a second home.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 30, 2022)

Some ships last week


----------



## dessiato (Jan 30, 2022)

A friend of mine was an officer on these, amongst others. We were invited on board and spent a couple of great nights in the saloon.


----------



## A380 (Jan 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Anyone for climbing the rigging?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if I can be the button boy...


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 30, 2022)

VB-10000 Breaks Tow, Runs Aground in Mexico
					

After completing the historic Golden Ray wreck removal in late October, the U.S.-flagged heavy lift vessel VB-10000 has now run into trouble down in Mexico. The VB-10000 departed in St....




					gcaptain.com
				




Oh dear.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 30, 2022)

A380 said:


> Only if I can be the button boy...
> 
> View attachment 308120
> 
> View attachment 308121


One of my uncles was button boy at HMS Ganges


----------



## 2hats (Jan 31, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> At the tip of Greenwich peninsula? I've always wondered about the history of it. Someone seems to live on it, or at least use it as a second home.


Richard Wilson's "Slice of Reality".




__





						Slice of Reality | Sculptures | Richard Wilson
					





					www.richardwilsonsculptor.com


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Er no, I don't think so
> I'm sure it would be good if you're fit and like heights though.


If I was fit enough I’d be up there like a rat up an aqueduct.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 31, 2022)

2hats said:


> Richard Wilson's "Slice of Reality".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, a bit of googling suggests the artist also uses it as a studio, which explains why it sometimes seems to be occupied.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 1, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> VB-10000 Breaks Tow, Runs Aground in Mexico
> 
> 
> After completing the historic Golden Ray wreck removal in late October, the U.S.-flagged heavy lift vessel VB-10000 has now run into trouble down in Mexico. The VB-10000 departed in St....
> ...


Well, it appears I will be working on this for the next week or so


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 1, 2022)

A380 said:


> Only if I can be the button boy...
> 
> View attachment 308120
> 
> View attachment 308121


Didn't John "Wild man" Noakes of Blue Peter fame do this as one of his jaunts?


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 1, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Didn't John "Wild man" Noakes of Blue Peter fame do this as one of his jaunts?


I remember one of them doing it. It was usually John Noakes. He inspired many youngsters to try some exciting pastimes. Though he was never insured he found out after he left the programme.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 1, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Well, it appears I will be working on this for the next week or so


Good luck / have fun ...
whichever is the more appropriate !


----------



## A380 (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 1, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> I remember one of them doing it. It was usually John Noakes. He inspired many youngsters to try some exciting pastimes. Though he was never insured he found out after he left the programme.



I very vaguely remember it, would have been around 4 years old. Remember more clearly him going up Nelson's Column. 

Here's a press report on him doing HMS Ganges: PressReader.com - Digital Newspaper & Magazine Subscriptions


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 1, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I very vaguely remember it, would have been around 4 years old. Remember more clearly him going up Nelson's Column.
> 
> Here's a press report on him doing HMS Ganges: PressReader.com - Digital Newspaper & Magazine Subscriptions


Yep! Remember that - and a large portion of Fuck That for a Laugh for me


----------



## A380 (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## blossie33 (Feb 9, 2022)

Dazzle Camouflage on warships 1917-1918 
(apologies if posted already)



From this article...








						Dazzle camouflaging the warships with psychedelic paint jobs, 1917-1918 - Rare Historical Photos
					

Dazzle camouflage (also known as Razzle Dazzle or Dazzle painting) was a military camouflage paint scheme used on ships, extensively during World War I.




					rarehistoricalphotos.com


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 9, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Dazzle Camouflage on warships 1917-1918
> (apologies if posted already)
> 
> View attachment 309458
> ...


I can’t see anything else.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 9, 2022)

This was on the Thames for a while


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 9, 2022)

Aw guys I'll get some cruise ship pics for youse at some point


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 9, 2022)

Mersey Ferry "Snowdrop" - not the best image ...




IoM[1] - snowdrop par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## dessiato (Feb 12, 2022)

If you hurry, you might be able to claim this as marine salvage.








						Owner of stranded megayacht refusing to pay for rescue
					

Spain's Ministry of Public Works will remove the vessel and will ask Maritme Rescue to drain the remaining fuel to avoid environmental damage




					www.surinenglish.com


----------



## hash tag (Feb 16, 2022)

This is lovely 
Endurance | olivierleger


----------



## hash tag (Feb 17, 2022)

I could live on this Historic Dutch Barge | Hermitage Community Mooring | E1 For Sale

1800 sq ft is much more than we have now


----------



## A380 (Feb 17, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I could live on this Historic Dutch Barge | Hermitage Community Mooring | E1 For Sale
> 
> 1800 sq ft is much more than we have now
> 
> View attachment 310475


The mooring is the key there. There are many barges of that size converted in Europe. The EU used to have a scheme to pay owner/operators to take them out of service and replace them with newer larger river ships. To get the money the barges had to be cut up for scrap or converted so they couldn’t be used for freight which meant people could pick them up for the scrap price. Those days are gone. But have left loads of conversions.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 17, 2022)

That is pretty good value for the location. _dreams_


----------



## T & P (Feb 17, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> That is pretty good value for the location. _dreams_


It's only a bit more than three-bedroom flats in far worse locations would cost you. As far as the crazy London house market prices go, it's pretty damn good!


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 17, 2022)

T & P said:


> It's only a bit more than three-bedroom flats in far worse locations would cost you. As far as the crazy London house market prices go, it's pretty damn good!


Except I assume you can't get a mortgage for a boat so you'd have to pay in cash. Plus £7k a year service charge.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 17, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> Except I assume you can't get a mortgage for a boat so you'd have to pay in cash. Plus £7k a year service charge.



I know you can get bank loans to buy boats, although if they are "live-aboards" it might be more like a mortgage.
Something to investigate.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 17, 2022)

Permanent mooring, with that spec in that part of London? That's a bargain. 

Take my mon....oh.

I haven't got any.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 17, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> Except I assume you can't get a mortgage for a boat so you'd have to pay in cash. Plus £7k a year service charge.





StoneRoad said:


> I know you can get bank loans to buy boats, although if they are "live-aboards" it might be more like a mortgage.
> Something to investigate.



There are specific bank loans you can get, as rightly noted you can't get a mortgage on a boat.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 17, 2022)

I am not a boat person but would love that. I see no stamp duty is payable on boats which would be a huge saving. On the down side, I believe boats have to come out of the water every year or two for inspection and repair. That won't be cheap. 
Where did you say would lend me the cash?


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 18, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> Except I assume you can't get a mortgage for a boat so you'd have to pay in cash. Plus £7k a year service charge.


Yeh, but Band A council tax for some reason. The gf’s old place was only about a quarter of that size but Band D. Wonder how they wangled that one?


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 18, 2022)

Burning ship carrying Porsches adrift near Azores without crew
					

None of 22 crew members hurt after vessel with almost 4,000 VW group cars onboard caught fire




					www.theguardian.com
				




Wonder how this is going to go.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 18, 2022)

This beauty is was loading 150,000 tonnes of iron ore in less than 24 hours.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 18, 2022)

oops, that ferry will have got a bit crisped - the article claims up to 10 people are unaccounted for ... I do hope that they are found safe & well.









						Ferry fire: Eleven missing as hundreds rescued off Corfu
					

Greek and Italian boats rush to rescue 290 people from a ferry but not everyone is accounted for.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Feb 18, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Burning ship carrying Porsches adrift near Azores without crew
> 
> 
> None of 22 crew members hurt after vessel with almost 4,000 VW group cars onboard caught fire
> ...


There's is no doubting cars are bad for the environment.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 18, 2022)

We have always been a bit trepidatious boarding most Greek ferries over the years.
Hope all those missing are found safe very soon.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 18, 2022)

Bad week for shipping and fishing.









						Spain mourns worst fishing tragedy in 38 years after sinking of Villa de Pitanxo
					

The Galicia-based trawler sank off Newfoundland with just three known survivors from the crew of 24




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 18, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Burning ship carrying Porsches adrift near Azores without crew
> 
> 
> None of 22 crew members hurt after vessel with almost 4,000 VW group cars onboard caught fire
> ...




I've just sent someone out to deal with that, have asking him to bring me back a grey one. Would rather blue but reckon grey will show the fire damage least...


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 18, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I've just sent someone out to deal with that, have asking him to bring me back a grey one. Would rather blue but reckon grey will show the fire damage least...


Burnt orange would look nice on you.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 18, 2022)

btw, Horta is a pig of a place to get to.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 18, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> btw, Horta is a pig of a place to get to.


They've done well to get that fire under control really. Must be like a floating BBQ.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 18, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Burning ship carrying Porsches adrift near Azores without crew
> 
> 
> None of 22 crew members hurt after vessel with almost 4,000 VW group cars onboard caught fire
> ...


Is it better for the environment to have them at the bottom of the sea or on the road?


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 18, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Is it better for the environment to have them at the bottom of the sea or on the road?


Given we're talking about Porches we could ask a similar questions about the prospective owners.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 18, 2022)

hash tag said:


> There's is no doubting cars are bad for the environment.





nogojones said:


> Is it better for the environment to have them at the bottom of the sea or on the road?


🙄


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 18, 2022)

Probably one of those nice friendly green electric cars spontaneously combusting and taking out the whole batch.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 19, 2022)

French battleship Strasbourg and her crew, Toulon, France, Spring 1941


----------



## HAL9000 (Feb 20, 2022)

Container ship, is big. You just won't believe how vastly, hugely, mind-bogglingly big it is. I mean, you may think it's a long way down the road to the chemist's, but that's just peanuts to a container ship.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 22, 2022)

Still there if you want it









						<span style='color:#780948'>ARCHIVED</span> - Who is the wealthy stranger who can afford to abandon a yacht on this Granada beach?
					

<span Style='color:#780948'>archived</span> - Who Is The Wealthy Stranger Who Can Afford To Abandon A Yacht On This Granada Beach? Keep up with the Latest News In English Murcia Costa Calida Spain




					andaluciatoday.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 22, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Still there if you want it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's going to be a write-off, if it isn't already. 
The hull must be well dinged & damaged if it's been bouncing around in the shallows for a couple of weeks.


----------



## petee (Feb 23, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> French battleship Strasbourg and her crew, Toulon, France, Spring 1941
> 
> View attachment 311036



that's alot of people.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 23, 2022)

petee said:


> that's alot of people.




It was pedal-powered.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 23, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> French battleship Strasbourg and her crew, Toulon, France, Spring 1941
> 
> View attachment 311036


Interesting history for this ship. It avoided being sunk by the Royal Navy at Mers-el-Kebir when it was thought the Germans were going to utilise the French Fleet.
She escaped there only to be scuttled by the French later in the war.
The Italians salvaged and re floated her and put her back in service only for her to be sunk again by the Americans. She was finally scrapped in the mid fifties.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 25, 2022)

Nice enough, but I couldn't move to Spain. From car and classic! 1961 Rampart 48 Motor Yacht For Sale By Auction | Car And Classic


----------



## existentialist (Feb 26, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> French battleship Strasbourg and her crew, Toulon, France, Spring 1941
> 
> View attachment 311036


----------



## dessiato (Feb 26, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Nice enough, but I couldn't move to Spain. From car and classic! 1961 Rampart 48 Motor Yacht For Sale By Auction | Car And Classic
> 
> 
> View attachment 311770


She's beautiful, I already live in Spain too. Now where's my wallet?


----------



## petee (Mar 1, 2022)

Cargo ship carrying thousands of luxury cars to U.S. sinks in Atlantic Ocean
					

A Portuguese Air Force helicopter evacuated the 22 crew members when the fire first broke out, setting the ship adrift.




					www.google.com
				





I'd laugh, but there's the crew to consider.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 1, 2022)

petee said:


> Cargo ship carrying thousands of luxury cars to U.S. sinks in Atlantic Ocean
> 
> 
> A Portuguese Air Force helicopter evacuated the 22 crew members when the fire first broke out, setting the ship adrift.
> ...


All 22 of the crew had been rescued, at the time of the initial reports on the thread [18th Feb, ^^^]


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 3, 2022)

Toys seized ...










						Russian oligarch's super yacht seized
					

French authorities implement sanctions but the UK faces criticism over delays.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 3, 2022)

nearly sunk !









						Ukrainian sailor in Majorca tried to sink yacht of Russian boss
					

The man told a judge in Majorca that he had wanted to retaliate for the invasion of Ukraine.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## dessiato (Mar 3, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> nearly sunk !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was reported here a day or two ago. Good for him. Every little thing counts.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2022)

Bloody hell!








						Man in dinghy in near miss with Southampton-bound container ship
					

The moment a man swims out of the path of a container ship off Southampton is captured on a phone.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## dessiato (Mar 7, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Bloody hell!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I did my skipper course one thing that was pointed out was that even if you have right of passage it makes sense to get out of the way of big ships.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 7, 2022)

dessiato said:


> When I did my skipper course one thing that was pointed out was that even if you have right of passage it makes sense to get out of the way of big ships.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2022)

Crispy said:


> Incredibly for a DIY project of this scale, the Seeker is now complete (enough) and going to launch. Currently being driven through Tulsa, OK to the inland port of Catoosa as we speak


It took months to find an insurer to cover the launch, but Seeker is now heading downriver under her own steam. The guy who built her is a bit of an asshole, and the ship itself may well come a cropper on the open ocean, but this is much further than most self build ships ever go. All power to him 

Not sure if video will work if you're not in the FB group


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 9, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I half caught this about the search for the Endurance earlier today. Renewed quest to find Shackleton's lost Endurance ship


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 15, 2022)

Oops









						Ever stuck: Suez container ship’s ‘cousin’ runs aground in US harbor
					

Ever Forward ran into trouble in Chesapeake Bay, a year to the month after ship owned by same firm blocked canal in Egypt




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 15, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will need retrieving!


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 15, 2022)

EverGreen are having more trouble ? 

There was someone else around in early February  [Mumbai Maersk on 3rd Feb 2022, off Wangerooge, North Sea] ...

At least the Ever Forward isn't completely blocking access to Baltimore...


----------



## T & P (Mar 17, 2022)

What's going on with P&O, then? This seems weird and troubling for the company...









						Outrage and no ferries after mass P&O sackings
					

The company confirms it will not run services "for the next few days" after abruptly sacking 800 staff.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Mar 17, 2022)

T & P said:


> What's going on with P&O, then? This seems weird and troubling for the company...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was on FB:


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 17, 2022)

Should help the queues of trucks at Dover


----------



## Supine (Mar 17, 2022)

T & P said:


> What's going on with P&O, then? This seems weird and troubling for the company...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s one way to build up excitement about a press release!


----------



## Supine (Mar 17, 2022)

Not looking good


----------



## T & P (Mar 17, 2022)

Wow


----------



## T & P (Mar 17, 2022)

According to the Daily Fail, this is actually a union-busting move rather than the company being in dire economic straits


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 17, 2022)

Bringing the fleet back to berth is serious and will not end well.likely the masters will stay on just for the experience alone. Everyone else will be replaced by cheaper non union labour


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 17, 2022)

Dubai ports cunts


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 17, 2022)

Looks like the RMT will have their hands full for a while.

And I'm likely to be avoiding P&O ferries in the future ...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 17, 2022)

Fire and re-hire should be illegal, it is in Ireland and much of Europe, it just cocks a snoot at employment law.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 24, 2022)

ricbake said:


> So should this fit in a canal?
> 
> View attachment 260009
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary to this legend.


----------



## A380 (Mar 27, 2022)

Cutty Sark arriving at Greenwich in 1954.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 30, 2022)

SR52 Blackbird.


----------



## A380 (Mar 30, 2022)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 316399
> 
> SR52 Blackbird.


I’ll take two please.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 30, 2022)

Very sleek!


----------



## BassJunkie (Mar 30, 2022)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 316399
> 
> SR52 Blackbird.




That looks like a screenshot from GTA5.  It's just missing the 5 stars in the top right.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 30, 2022)

BassJunkie said:


> That looks like a screenshot from GTA5.  It's just missing the 5 stars in the top right.


Someone, somewhere, thinks I'm rich because I keep getting sent adverts for this type of boat.


----------



## petee (Apr 1, 2022)

this is not a repeat from last year ...
though it is April 1 ...





__





						NPR Cookie Consent and Choices
					





					www.npr.org
				




A container ship named Ever Forward has been stuck in the Chesapeake Bay for 18 days​


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 1, 2022)

petee said:


> this is not a repeat from last year ...
> though it is April 1 ...
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, it is still there ?


----------



## petee (Apr 5, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Oh, it is still there ?



apparently no April fool's joke





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## souljacker (Apr 5, 2022)

Saw this super fast racing yacht in Southampton today:




It's got a massive mast!


----------



## petee (Apr 5, 2022)

petee said:


> apparently no April fool's joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



from that article:









						Is this ship still stuck?
					

2 SHIP 2 STUCK. STUCK HARDER.




					www.istheshipstillstuck.com


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 5, 2022)

petee said:


> from that article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be easier if they just scuttled it.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 6, 2022)

Not exactly porn but what a story  
From 1991...








						The guitarist who saved hundreds of people on a sinking cruise liner
					

Guitarist Moss Hills helped evacuate a sinking cruise liner after some of the crew jumped ship



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## dessiato (Apr 6, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> View attachment 317443
> 
> Not exactly porn but what a story
> From 1991...
> ...


I'll have to check, but I think a friend was involved in monitoring this disaster. He was a marine radio officer who was at sea for 40 years, and has definitely been involved directly and indirectly with monitoring and/or coordinating rescues.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 6, 2022)

Yes, please do, it sounds almost unbelievable!


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 15, 2022)

The battleship _Knyaz' Suvorov_, the last Russian flagship to be sunk by enemy action prior to the _Moskva_, sunk at the 1905 Battle of Tsushima in the Russo-Japanese War:




The cruiser _Svetlana_, the last Russian cruiser to be sunk by enemy action prior to the _Moskva_, sunk at the 1905 Battle of Tsushima in the Russo-Japanese War:


----------



## dessiato (Apr 15, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, please do, it sounds almost unbelievable!


I've only just seen this post so I've contacted him and asked.


----------



## petee (Apr 15, 2022)

update: IT'S STILL THERE









						Photos: Containers Start Coming Off Ever Forward
					

Containers started coming off the Ever Forward over the weekend amid the ongoing effort to lighten and refloat the ship in Chesapeake Bay. The operation commenced on Saturday, almost four...




					gcaptain.com


----------



## dessiato (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## dessiato (Apr 15, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, please do, it sounds almost unbelievable!


This is, in its entirety, his reply

"We were anchored outside Durban that night and we were rolling about like a pig in shit and we were on the edge of the storm.  The Oceanus was closer to the center.

The main engine sea water cooling inlet broke and after that there was not much that could be done.

The Radio Officer was still on duty about midnight because he sent out a distress call in morse on 500Khz (the distress frequency).

I replied to him so I know it was not a guitar player.

The only communications device the guitar player might have been able to use is the bridge VHF set with a range of about 60 miles.

If he was doing that he might have been able to contact a nearby ship.  Luckily for him they were in a fairly busy seaway.

If the lifeboats were stowed properly the bowsing-in gear should have been coupled up and that would have held the boats steadily against the side no matter how badly she was rolling.  Once you release that you have to let the boat fall quickly or else it will bang itself to pieces against the ships side.

You do not need a motor to lower the lifeboats they are a gravity system.  You just have to release the brake.

I don't remember any lifeboat needing a key to start the motor.  You use a crank handle.  More modern boats may have a starter but the Oceanus was too old to have any boats with starters.

The South African air force did a brilliant job of rescue that night.  Their base was out of range of the distress position so they flew their helicopters to a deserted beach close to the position with lots of drums of fuel on board then refueled and set up a relay to the ship and to the base with survivors.

Like they say no one died that night."


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 16, 2022)

petee said:


> update: IT'S STILL THERE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give it a few years and sea level rise might make it float again.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 17, 2022)

Boo.  









						Stuck container ship Ever Forward finally refloated after a month
					

Ship freed from muddy bottom of the Chesapeake Bay at third attempt is owned by same company as ship stuck in Suez canal last year




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 19, 2022)

this was a scary accident, fortunately no one was hurt, and the crane boom didn't fall out of the sky. I've worked on S7000 a couple of times, and seem another big crane fail its load test









						Video Shows Saipem 7000 Lifting Accident
					

A video of Thursday’s lifting accident on board the Saipem 7000 heavy lift crane vessel has made it onto the web, revealing what appears to be a wire failure that...




					gcaptain.com


----------



## petee (Apr 19, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> this was a scary accident, fortunately no one was hurt, and the crane boom didn't fall out of the sky. I've worked on S7000 a couple of times, and seem another big crane fail its load test
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't have an instagram account but "salvage and wreck" sounds like my kind of site.

did find this though.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 19, 2022)

petee said:


> i don't have an instagram account but "salvage and wreck" sounds like my kind of site.
> 
> did find this though.



It’s interesting 

You like this stuff? I have to be carful only to post publicly available stuff 

I can’t remember, was this posted at the time?



The ship ran aground in the north of Brazil due to a, shall we say, navigational error. The salvors had to remove tens of thousands of tons of cargo to refloat it, but it was to dangerous to take it anywhere, so it was scuttled.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 25, 2022)

She's bigger than she first seems. I think the hull colour and shape is what does it.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 25, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> It’s interesting
> 
> You like this stuff? I have to be carful only to post publicly available stuff
> 
> ...



I'd have thought that by definition you can't sink a ship that's run aground


----------



## HAL9000 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## StoneRoad (May 2, 2022)

HAL9000 said:


>



Poor ship ...


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2022)




----------



## existentialist (May 12, 2022)

Supine said:


>



A bit of T-Cut, and it's all good.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 12, 2022)

Supine said:


>



Is there a marine version of "park like a prick" ?
If there is, that is a shoe-in for the weekly/monthly "best effort"

[& someone id going to be in the dog-house for that - very bad form to dunch the quay !]


----------



## dessiato (May 18, 2022)

1955 Huckins Corinthian Northern Spy


----------



## souljacker (May 25, 2022)

Amsterdam SAIL event looks fun


----------



## dessiato (May 25, 2022)

That’s busy! It’s amazing that there’s not a single collision.


----------



## dessiato (May 25, 2022)

Wooden Maine lobster boat under construction


----------



## StoneRoad (May 25, 2022)

Some good berthing demonstrations there by the tall ships !

Looks way too busy for me to even consider taking part.


----------



## T & P (May 27, 2022)

Nicking this off JimW from the Bandwidth thread...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 28, 2022)

Six million quid's worth, apparently. Hope his insurance is up to date...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 28, 2022)

Love that someone had presence of mind to get a drone up...




The mooring lines burnt away...





It burns against the harbour wall...




Going, going...







GONE








Pre-burn-up...







Couple of thousand gallons of fuel to clean up


----------



## dessiato (May 28, 2022)

I'm not very impressed by the size of the fire tender


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 28, 2022)

These two doing the Frank...





"We can see you sneaking out!"


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 29, 2022)




----------



## dessiato (May 29, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> These two doing the Frank...
> 
> View attachment 324510
> 
> ...


I'd be getting as far away as I could, as fast as I could too.


----------



## High Voltage (May 29, 2022)

A mate of mine was a welder at a luxury boat building yard and I'm sure he said the boats they built were "about a million a foot" so that one that's gone up at "only" £6m sounds an absolute bargain basement model


----------



## T & P (May 30, 2022)

Yeah, I was about to say that I'm neither rich nor have any knowledge of the cost of luxury yatchs, but I'd have thought something of that size must be at least £12- £15m


----------



## StoneRoad (May 30, 2022)

Marina boss is not going to be impressed with that !

Quite a bit of collateral damage to the far quay, not to mention the floating mess and a sunk wreck to clear away.


----------



## bcuster (Jun 5, 2022)

When Shipping Containers Sink in the Drink
					

We’ve supersized our capacity to ship stuff across the seas. As our global supply chains grow, what can we gather from the junk that washes up on shore?




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## bcuster (Jun 6, 2022)

How to rescue the world's biggest cargo ships
					

Enormous container ships ferry goods all over the world, but when one of them gets into trouble – as happened with the Ever Given and Ever Forward recently – how can they be saved?




					www.bbc.com


----------



## A380 (Jun 8, 2022)

Film of a nineteenth century ship of the line, HMS StVincent, taking in sail in 1906 just before going to the breakers.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 8, 2022)

A380 said:


> Film of a nineteenth century ship of the line, HMS StVincent, taking in sail in 1906 just before going to the breakers.



but also BOO at her being broken up ...

I had a visit to the Trincomalee a few years before covid [and HMS Warrior too, when she was in Hartlepool being worked on some decades ago].


----------



## A380 (Jun 8, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> but also BOO at her being broken up ...
> 
> I had a visit to the Trincomalee a few years before covid [and HMS Warrior too, when she was in Hartlepool being worked on some decades ago].


Trincomalee means Hartlepool is in my top three new places to go in the UK this summer.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 8, 2022)

A380 said:


> Trincomalee means Hartlepool is in my top three new places to go in the UK this summer.


Me too


----------



## T & P (Jun 9, 2022)

Question for those in the know? Why does it matter so much (or seems to) the country a given ship is registered in?

I guess it might have to do with lower corporation taxes in some countries. But is it just down to that? It seems weird how so many ships, including some owned by major corporations not necessarily associated with the country in question, sail their ships under Panama’s flag, Hong Kong’s or some other.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 9, 2022)

T & P said:


> Question for those in the know? Why does it matter so much (or seems to) the country a given ship is registered in?
> 
> I guess it might have to do with lower corporation taxes in some countries. But is it just down to that? It seems weird how so many ships, including some owned by major corporations not necessarily associated with the country in question, sail their ships under Panama’s flag, Hong Kong’s or some other.


there are 3 issues that need to be separated. 

The tax regime,  so registering a ship in a tax efficient offshore location means it is not going to attract much tax.
There are the national regulations, such as requirements on the domicile of the owners, the nationality of the crew, etc.
Then there is the quality of the fleet. The so called "flags of convenience" in the popular imagination, like Liberia, Panama,  Marshall Islands are actually not bad.
There are Port State control mechanisms, and they produce white, grey and black lists. The current Paris MOU black list (ie based on statistics of ships inspected by the ports of Europe) are:

Black List

63  Sierra Leone
64  Tanzania, United Republic of
65  Belize
66  Moldova, Republic of
67  Comoros
68  Togo
69  Cameroon 
 Albania
 Grey list:

40  Estonia
41  Saudi Arabia
42  Korea, Republic of 
43  India 
44  Philippines 
45  Kazakhstan 
46  Poland 
47  Curacao 
48  Saint Vincent and the Grenadines 
49  Azerbaijan 
50  Iran, Islamic Republic of 
51  Vanuatu 
52  Saint Kitts and Nevis 
53  Algeria
54  Lebanon 
55  Mongolia 
56  Egypt 
57  Switzerland 
58  Cook Islands 
59  Tunisia 
60  Palau 
61  Ukraine
I suspect these lists tend to mean port state inspection concentrate on these flags, and poor tonnage of the more respectable flags avoid detection.

(in there interests of full disclosure, I undertake Flag Sate inspections for an administration in a tax efficient location, that appears on the white list)


----------



## T & P (Jun 9, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> there are 3 issues that need to be separated.
> 
> The tax regime,  so registering a ship in a tax efficient offshore location means it is not going to attract much tax.
> There are the national regulations, such as requirements on the domicile of the owners, the nationality of the crew, etc.
> ...


Cheers for that, very interesting


----------



## bcuster (Jun 9, 2022)

A380 said:


> Film of a nineteenth century ship of the line, HMS StVincent, taking in sail in 1906 just before going to the breakers.



She was almost 100 years old when this film was made. Beautiful


----------



## HAL9000 (Jun 9, 2022)

Electric Hydrofoil boat



Its not a new idea, curious to see if this will be a success.  Being electric powered, the batteries I assume are inside the hull, so its going to be top heavy.

World's first commercially available 'flying' hydrofoil boat launched  by Belfast-based business

I found some pros and cons on this site..

Hydrofoils are Back! Let's Weigh the Pros and Cons

Some of the disavantages..

2. A strong power source is required, meaning more expensive engines.​
Can high torque electric motors meet this requirement, if so, perhaps the boat just needs a system similar to an electric car in terms of motor and battery size?


1. Driving a hydrofoil boat requires more skill than a standard runabout.​​7. Should the foil lift out of the water over a wave, expect a hard water landing.​

I wonder if some of these points can be minimise with software?    How well would the boat work in the north sea servicing wind farms?


----------



## bcuster (Jun 9, 2022)

HAL9000 said:


> Electric Hydrofoil boat
> 
> View attachment 326326
> 
> ...











						FOR SALE: The Navy's First Operational Hydrofoil - USNI News
					

For the cost of a new, decently loaded Chevy Tahoe Premier, one can purchase the Navy's first operational hydrofoil, the former USS High Point (PCH-1).




					news.usni.org


----------



## bcuster (Jun 9, 2022)

*The  ships *(USN hydrofoils)*  were retired because they were not judged cost effective for their mission in a Navy with primarily offensive missions rather than coastal patrol.  USS Aries PHM-5 Hydrofoil Memorial, Inc. obtained Aries for rehabilitation as a memorial located on the Grand River in Brunswick, Missouri at 39°25′15″N 93°7′47″W. All other PHMs in the class have been scrapped except for Gemini which was converted into a yacht. *










						Pegasus-class hydrofoil
					

The Pegasus-class hydrofoils were a series of fast attack patrol boats employed by the U.S. Navy. They were in service from 1977 through 1993. These hydrofoils carried the designation "PHM" for "Patrol, Hydrofoil, Missile." The Pegasus class vessels were originally intended for NATO operations...




					military-history.fandom.com


----------



## weltweit (Jun 9, 2022)

I went on a hydrofoil in Sydney harbour back 37 years ago..


----------



## HAL9000 (Jun 9, 2022)

bcuster said:


> *The  ships *(USN hydrofoils)*  were retired because they were not judged cost effective for their mission in a Navy with primarily offensive missions rather than coastal patrol.  USS Aries PHM-5 Hydrofoil Memorial, Inc. obtained Aries for rehabilitation as a memorial located on the Grand River in Brunswick, Missouri at 39°25′15″N 93°7′47″W. All other PHMs in the class have been scrapped except for Gemini which was converted into a yacht. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With electric power, have to see if this new generation of hyrofoils is cost effective.

One of the boats used to ferry crew out to wind farms





__





						Dalby Aire | Dalby Offshore
					

Dalby Aire is a  22m DNV Class WFSV.



					www.dalbyoffshore.com
				




its has a speed of 22 knots and is diesel powered.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 9, 2022)

Years ago there used to be a hydrofoil service to Isle of Wight from Southampton as well as hovercraft and ferry. I was never sick on it but plenty were.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 9, 2022)

HAL9000 said:


> With electric power, have to see if this new generation of hyrofoils is cost effective.
> 
> One of the boats used to ferry crew out to wind farms
> 
> ...


This pointy beast is intended for off-shore windfarms, and other tasks ... answers to "Tenacity" and is designed to do 50knots !









						ipernity: StoneRoad2013's photos with the keyword: Tenacity
					

The worlds largest non-commercial photo, video and blog sharing community - financed only by membership dues, without any intention of making a profit.




					www.ipernity.com


----------



## bcuster (Jun 9, 2022)

I had a friend who was assigned to one of the "Pegasus" class hydrofoils. He thought it was a plum assignment. Little did he know that the Pegasus class & hydrofoils, in general, were on the chopping block. 

I'd heard that the Navy tried to transfer the hydrofoils to the Coast Guard, but the USCG didn't want them, either...


----------



## HAL9000 (Jun 9, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> This pointy beast is intended for off-shore windfarms, and other tasks ... answers to "Tenacity" and is designed to do 50knots !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see for hydrofoil boat it might be possible to do 34 knots because its above the waves.   But..

50 knots

I would have thought the waves might make that a tad uncomfortable. 😨    It has some sort of catamaran type hull








						About | WaveAccess
					

Coastal Charters Wave Access Rapid Crew Transfer Vessel project website



					www.waveaccess.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 9, 2022)

HAL9000 said:


> I can see for hydrofoil boat it might be possible to do 34k knots because its above the waves.   But..
> 
> 50 knots
> 
> ...


It did Whitehaven to North Wales in 3.25 hours ...

Has a "stabiliser" fitted [when that's not working she can roll a tad] & the single hull is narrow so it does "wave piercing".


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 10, 2022)

If you want 50 kts, or even 60, you need 3 x Proteus turbines Name                   Brave Challenger | National Historic Ships  The tub in question has had a lot of work done recently, and is said to be moored at Ocean Village. ISTR a bit of a rumpus about 20 yrs ago when her neighbours in the marina were worried about being melted.


----------



## A380 (Jun 10, 2022)

There used to be a hydrofoil service from London (St Catherine’s Dock) to Ostend. It didn’t last. Maybe it could be done with this new generation?






						London-To-Belgium Jetfoil Service Set
					

P and O Ferries of London, England, has announced that it will introduce the first Boeing Jetfoil hydrofoil boat service in Europe on June 1. The



					magazines.marinelink.com


----------



## spitfire (Jun 11, 2022)

Derp.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 11, 2022)

opppps!

{and, pray, what's she done with her mizzenmast ?}


----------



## T & P (Jun 13, 2022)

HMS Surprise, Motherfuckers.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 13, 2022)

Decent crunching sound there


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 13, 2022)

A380 said:


> Trincomalee means Hartlepool is in my top three new places to go in the UK this summer.



It's conveniently located near a Burger King that smells like Buchenwald and an Asda where the staff are shocked if you aren't shoplifting.


----------



## A380 (Jun 13, 2022)

DownwardDog said:


> It's conveniently located near a Burger King that smells like Buchenwald and an Asda where the staff are shocked if you aren't shoplifting.


Did Hangus die in vain?


----------



## dessiato (Jun 13, 2022)

DownwardDog said:


> It's conveniently located near a Burger King that smells like Buchenwald and an Asda where the staff are shocked if you aren't shoplifting.


As someone whose family were Jewish refugees that’s quite a dreadful comparison.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 13, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> If you want 50 kts, or even 60, you need 3 x Proteus turbines Name                   Brave Challenger | National Historic Ships  The tub in question has had a lot of work done recently, and is said to be moored at Ocean Village. ISTR a bit of a rumpus about 20 yrs ago when her neighbours in the marina were worried about being melted.


Oh yeah, that's sat right next to the yacht I posted a pic of a couple of months ago: Ship porn


----------



## dessiato (Jun 14, 2022)

Two quickly grabbed pics, not very good quality I'm afraid. They were sailing up the river, no idea where to. They'd come into the estuary and were just sailing along in the sun.


----------



## bcuster (Jun 15, 2022)

fraught with problems, but still an impressive profile:


----------



## bcuster (Jun 17, 2022)

Finally; some sanity, clarity & consistency in naming future US Navy ships:









						Report to Congress on U.S. Navy Ship Names - USNI News
					

The following is the June 13, 2022, Congressional Research Service report, Navy Ship Names: Background for Congress. Names for Navy ships traditionally have been chosen and announced by the Secretary of the Navy, under the direction of the President and in accordance with rules prescribed by...




					news.usni.org


----------



## bcuster (Jun 20, 2022)

This is the ship where I spent the majority of my time in Navy service:


----------



## bcuster (Jun 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> fraught with problems, but still an impressive profile:



and she's back. a brief cruise out to the Virginia Capes and back!   still trying to iron the creases out, i guess...


----------



## bcuster (Jun 21, 2022)

A massive unfinished cruise ship is likely to be sold for scrap because no one wants to buy it
					

Global Dream II has been left incomplete after Genting Hong Kong, which owns its shipbuilder, declared bankruptcy.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## T & P (Jun 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> This is the ship where I spent the majority of my time in Navy service:



What are your thoughts on the relative realism of Top Gun Maverick as a former carrier serviceman, out of curiosity? Is the overall portrayal of carrier operations reasonably accurate, or laughable and unrealistic?

I read somewhere that the production team worked with Lockheed in the design of the fictional stealth plane (so much so that the Chinese allegedly altered the course of one of their satellites to take a closer look at it!), so it sounds as if the filmmakers were trying to be as realistic as possible.


----------



## bcuster (Jun 21, 2022)

T & P said:


> What are your thoughts on the relative realism of Top Gun Maverick as a former carrier serviceman, out of curiosity? Is the overall portrayal of carrier operations reasonably accurate, or laughable and unrealistic?
> 
> I read somewhere that the production team worked with Lockheed in the design of the fictional stealth plane (so much so that the Chinese allegedly altered the course of one of their satellites to take a closer look at it!), so it sounds as if the filmmakers were trying to be as realistic as possible.


I thought the portrayal of carrier flight operations was spot on. 

It can be intense, LOUD, hot and quite frightening... working on the flight deck during flight operations (which i did not do) is like a chaotic ballet dance...


----------



## A380 (Jun 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> This is the ship where I spent the majority of my time in Navy service:



Is it true that in trials she reached 50 knots or is that hyperbole ? 

(i know its a secret but if you cant trust people on a UK anarchist message board who can you trust. My pen pal,  Commander Xi Tang will be interested too...)


----------



## bcuster (Jun 21, 2022)

A380 said:


> Is it true that in trials she reached 50 knots or is that hyperbole ?
> 
> (i know its a secret but if you cant trust people on a UK anarchist message board who can you trust. My pen pal,  Commander Xi Tang will be interested too...)


30 plus is the fastest I ever saw; maybe she did better when i wasn’t on watch…


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 22, 2022)

bcuster said:


> like a chaotic ballet dance...


It's quite a feather in the cap for any nation which can achieve it safely, in all weathers, with reliable jet fighters and bombers in effective numbers, with a useful range and weapons load. It took the Royal Navy and US Navy decades to get there, and lots of aircrew died in peacetime mishaps. (I knew a Fleet Air Arm pilot who was one of only two survivors in his intake. He'd ditched on the approach twice, and watched the ship pass over his aircraft before he could get out.)  If a nation has to build its own aircraft and engines and landing aids and catapults and so on (because the West won't sell them to you)....it's such a huge mountain for your industries to climb. The USSR never managed it. But China seems to have got there. Anyone know how they're doing?


----------



## bcuster (Jun 22, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> It's quite a feather in the cap for any nation which can achieve it safely, in all weathers, with reliable jet fighters and bombers in effective numbers, with a useful range and weapons load. It took the Royal Navy and US Navy decades to get there, and lots of aircrew died in peacetime mishaps. (I knew a Fleet Air Arm pilot who was one of only two survivors in his intake. He'd ditched on the approach twice, and watched the ship pass over his aircraft before he could get out.)  If a nation has to build its own aircraft and engines and landing aids and catapults and so on (because the West won't sell them to you)....it's such a huge mountain for your industries to climb. The USSR never managed it. But China seems to have got there. Anyone know how they're doing?











						China completes third aircraft carrier, first with a catapult launch system
					

China has launched its third aircraft carrier and the first to feature a catapult aircraft launch system. The ship designed and built in China was christened as “Fujian” named after the Chinese province opposite Taiwan, according to state-run news agency Xinhua. According to Defense News...




					en.mercopress.com


----------



## bcuster (Jun 24, 2022)

USS Samuel B Roberts: World's deepest shipwreck discovered
					

The US Navy ship sank off the Philippines during a ferocious WWII battle with the Japanese fleet.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## kebabking (Jun 24, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> It's quite a feather in the cap for any nation which can achieve it safely, in all weathers, with reliable jet fighters and bombers in effective numbers, with a useful range and weapons load. It took the Royal Navy and US Navy decades to get there, and lots of aircrew died in peacetime mishaps. (I knew a Fleet Air Arm pilot who was one of only two survivors in his intake. He'd ditched on the approach twice, and watched the ship pass over his aircraft before he could get out.)  If a nation has to build its own aircraft and engines and landing aids and catapults and so on (because the West won't sell them to you)....it's such a huge mountain for your industries to climb. The USSR never managed it. But China seems to have got there. Anyone know how they're doing?



I'd say that building the ships is only half the task - I think that if they pour time and resources into it, like they have their carrier construction program, and don't flinch at the casualty rate, they will get a result, but they are not going to be going toe to toe with a US Carrier Strike Group any time soon.

I think in 5 years they'll look scary, but it will be 10 before they are ready for war with the USN - but then, of course the USN isn't standing still either...


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 24, 2022)

kebabking said:


> I'd say that building the ships is only half the task - I think that if they pour time and resources into it, like they have their carrier construction program, and don't flinch at the casualty rate, they will get a result, but they are not going to be going toe to toe with a US Carrier Strike Group any time soon.
> 
> I think in 5 years they'll look scary, but it will be 10 before they are ready for war with the USN - but then, of course the USN isn't standing still either...


Their current jets aren't up to much, they've got a shortage of pilots, they're new to catapults..this new ship will be for training, not ops.


----------



## bcuster (Jun 24, 2022)

Great discussion here; and, speaking of the Chinese Navy:









						Take a look at China's biggest destroyer, a $920 million cruiser that's said to be the 2nd most powerful in the world after the USS Zumwalt
					

The warships, which are also known as Renhai-class cruisers, are the most advanced warships China has ever made.




					www.businessinsider.com
				







To me, the Chinese destroyer looks identical to the US _Arleigh Burke _class guided missile destroyer:


----------



## hash tag (Jun 24, 2022)

Incredible 
BBC News - USS Samuel B Roberts: World's deepest shipwreck discovered








						USS Samuel B Roberts: World's deepest shipwreck discovered
					

The US Navy ship "Sammy B" sank off the Philippines in a ferocious WWII battle with the Japanese.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 24, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Their current jets aren't up to much, they've got a shortage of pilots, they're new to catapults..this new ship will be for training, not ops.




The US (and U.K.) has been in perpetual war since the 1930’s. China hasn’t. They can copy all the patents they like, won’t do ‘em much good if they choose to mix it with the world’s proper psychos….


----------



## bcuster (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 2, 2022)

It's a life time ago since I last saw the tall ships. I remember watching a record breaking  Russian one sail out of Chatham dock yard in the late 90s. 

Not quite ships, but I love our local harbor, it's got it all.. from million $$ yachts, catamarans, trawlers, tall ships,  and houseboats.


----------



## bcuster (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 3, 2022)

bcuster said:


>



Peru still wants it back…that’s why Chile keeps it way down in the south. There was a tsunami a few years ago where, fortunately, Huescar was I damaged..pretty much every other ship was destroyed. I might be visiting Talcahuano again in a few weeks


----------



## HAL9000 (Jul 3, 2022)

Bezos’ $500m superyacht stuck after firm decides against dismantling historic bridge
					

The 421ft Y721 sailing yacht is being built by Oceanco in Rotterdam




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## A380 (Jul 3, 2022)

Someone has mapped the locations of ships over the centuries from their surviving logs!


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 3, 2022)

Britain rules the waves I see


----------



## bcuster (Jul 3, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Britain rules the waves I see


Rule Britannia!


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 3, 2022)

We used to be America and China put together!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 3, 2022)

HAL9000 said:


> Bezos’ $500m superyacht stuck after firm decides against dismantling historic bridge
> 
> 
> The 421ft Y721 sailing yacht is being built by Oceanco in Rotterdam
> ...




If they drill a load of holes in the bottom of the boat that should lower it enough to get under the bridge


----------



## bcuster (Jul 3, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> We used to be America and China put together!


Perhaps even more dominant than that...


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 4, 2022)

I googled 'why was Britain's navy so good', and got this book review The Rise of the British Empire From Its Navy's Point of View (Published 2004). Intriguing stuff, which I don't think came up in history lessons at school. The short answer is that, being an island, we didn't need a standing army, so we were able to buy more ships than anyone else.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 4, 2022)

Yes, I was thinking about that yesterday, probably comes from us being an island.


----------



## Chz (Jul 4, 2022)

Also note that domination of the waves trailed off badly once a large, standing army was needed in the First World War. Obviously Empire declining afterwards played a huge part, but it all started with the need/want to project power onto the Continent. Even in the Napoleonic Wars, the British Army was relatively speaking tiny.


----------



## bcuster (Jul 4, 2022)

Chz said:


> Also note that domination of the waves trailed off badly once a large, standing army was needed in the First World War. Obviously Empire declining afterwards played a huge part, but it all started with the need/want to project power onto the Continent. Even in the Napoleonic Wars, the British Army was relatively speaking tiny.


excellent point.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Jul 4, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> I googled 'why was Britain's navy so good', and got this book review The Rise of the British Empire From Its Navy's Point of View (Published 2004). Intriguing stuff, which I don't think came up in history lessons at school. The short answer is that, being an island, we didn't need a standing army, so we were able to buy more ships than anyone else.



British Foreign policy for about 300 years was to pay other people to do most of our fighting on land and spend the money on the navy.


----------



## A380 (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## David Clapson (Jul 4, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 330541


Those look interesting, but apparently they're a (very expensive) failure. The littoral combat ship’s latest problem: Class-wide structural defects leading to hull cracks.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 7, 2022)

I’ve just been sent this advert. (I’ve edited it to cut out my personal details) What a gorgeous boat, and affordable too.


----------



## petee (Jul 7, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 330541



i had to google






						USS Kansas City LCS-22 Independence class Littoral Combat Ship
					

uss kansas city lcs-22 independence class littoral combat ship us navy



					www.seaforces.org


----------



## bcuster (Jul 11, 2022)

How video of an F-35′s crash aboard the USS Carl Vinson leaked online
					

Get ready for changes to how carrier sailors can use their phones and tablets onboard.




					www.defensenews.com


----------



## Supine (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## bcuster (Jul 11, 2022)

How a Shipwrecked Crew Survived 10 Days Lost at Sea
					

The story of how three crewmen lived more than a week in the middle of the Pacific in a wrecked sailboat with almost nothing.




					getpocket.com


----------



## teuchter (Jul 12, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I’ve just been sent this advert. (I’ve edited it to cut out my personal details) What a gorgeous boat, and affordable too.
> 
> View attachment 330950


It's a mystery to me how anyone could call this lumpen plastic toy "gorgeous".


----------



## dessiato (Jul 12, 2022)

teuchter said:


> It's a mystery to me how anyone could call this lumpen plastic toy "gorgeous".


You need to see it perform, then you'll understand just how beautiful it is.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 12, 2022)

dessiato said:


> You need to see it perform, then you'll understand just how beautiful it is.


It goes fast?

Sexist advertising aimed at midlife crisis men, I see -









						Saxdor 200 Sport - Saxdor Yachts
					

SAXDOR 200 SPORT THE CONCEPT BEHIND SAXDOR 200 The Saxdor 200 is a personal watercraft, that combines the convenience of a jet ski with the safety and comfort of a compact boat. The versatile Saxdor 200 proves that affordable boating doesn´t require a compromise of quality, seakeeping...




					www.saxdoryachts.com


----------



## dessiato (Jul 15, 2022)

ETA 1978 mahogany S shape cruiser, Compean.


----------



## A380 (Jul 15, 2022)

Kirov Class Cruiser


----------



## bcuster (Jul 15, 2022)

A380 said:


> Kirov Class Cruiser
> 
> View attachment 332445


impressive; i just wonder why there are two of the same radars on the top two masts. why not one of each in the center?


----------



## likesfish (Jul 16, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Those look interesting, but apparently they're a (very expensive) failure. The littoral combat ship’s latest problem: Class-wide structural defects leading to hull cracks.


Spectacular failure the US Navy wanted a small fast expendable gunboat.
 the powers that be decided expendable wasn't a good look so it morphed into a do all the jobs that don't need a destroyer while maintaining a 40knot speed.
 unfortunately going faster than anything else afloat means you have to be built lighter and your range goes to shit.
 Then the modular mission modules didn't work or exist and it wasn't cheap anymore.
  the US navy is now building frigates which it should have done in the first place


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 16, 2022)

Chatham Dockyard HMS Gannet built 1878


From Spitalfields Life blog this morning...





						At Chatham | Spitalfields Life
					






					spitalfieldslife.com
				




Love this      Horatio Nelson


----------



## dessiato (Jul 17, 2022)

Haven 12.5 wooden yacht


----------



## existentialist (Jul 17, 2022)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 332884
> 
> Haven 12.5 wooden yacht


Not a ship


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 17, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Not a ship




Not a yacht either, dinghy…


----------



## bcuster (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Jul 27, 2022)

USS Lexinton apparently. Changing Hone Port and moving the crews’ cars, in the 70s…


----------



## Chz (Jul 28, 2022)

A380 said:


> USS Lexinton apparently. Changing Hone Port and moving the crews’ cars, in the 70s…
> 
> View attachment 334767


Exactly wtf is that A5 supposed to be doing there? MC for the car cotillion?


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 28, 2022)

Chz said:


> Exactly wtf is that A5 supposed to be doing there? MC for the car cotillion?


That's the gate guard. All US carriers had one in those days


----------



## bcuster (Jul 28, 2022)

Chz said:


> Exactly wtf is that A5 supposed to be doing there? MC for the car cotillion?


probably broken and unflyable...


----------



## bcuster (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## bcuster (Aug 3, 2022)

Jeff Bezos' megayacht was quietly towed from a Dutch shipyard after the company building it scrapped a request to dismantle a historic bridge to let it pass — watch the video
					

Following public outcry, shipbuilder OceanCo withdrew its request to dismantle the historic Dutch bridge De Hef to let Jeff Bezos' megayacht to pass.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## bcuster (Aug 11, 2022)

Jeff Bezos' megayacht is close to being finished — here's what it looks like up close
					

The 417-foot vessel appears to be fully assembled, masts and all, after being towed up the river last week.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 11, 2022)

bcuster said:


> Jeff Bezos' megayacht is close to being finished — here's what it looks like up close
> 
> 
> The 417-foot vessel appears to be fully assembled, masts and all, after being towed up the river last week.
> ...


That is the most pornographic post of the thread



if I was as rich...


----------



## bcuster (Aug 11, 2022)

i thought this was a great picture. I'd heard that, due to some alterations during her construction, "Honest Abe" is the largest ship jn the Nimitz class


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 11, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> if I was as rich...


Id have put proper ratlines on it and a telescopic mizzen boom so I could land a
helicopter on it


----------



## gosub (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## gosub (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## bcuster (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## petee (Aug 19, 2022)

bcuster said:


>




that looks like it's painted in the dazzle patterns that were used in WW1


----------



## bcuster (Aug 19, 2022)

petee said:


> that looks like it's painted in the dazzle patterns that were used in WW1


I thought the same thing


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 20, 2022)

" Empress of Britain "


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 20, 2022)

96 ft ketch 'Julnar', 1911.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 20, 2022)

The Olympic


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 20, 2022)

SS Uganda


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 20, 2022)

"Empress of Britian" in dock


----------



## pug (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## bcuster (Aug 23, 2022)

9 rescued after luxury yacht sinks off coast of Italy
					

Nine passengers and crew aboard a luxury yacht were rescued Monday after the 131-foot vessel sank off the southern Italian coast.




					www.upi.com


----------



## gosub (Aug 23, 2022)

bcuster said:


> 9 rescued after luxury yacht sinks off coast of Italy
> 
> 
> Nine passengers and crew aboard a luxury yacht were rescued Monday after the 131-foot vessel sank off the southern Italian coast.
> ...


Probably quite well insured


----------



## Supine (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 23, 2022)

Supine said:


> View attachment 339268




Ehrm, submarine…


----------



## bcuster (Aug 24, 2022)

https://preview.redd.it/3dfpnnnndmj91.jpg?width=640&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=354c7a5fb4786988a9c2aef7cdae933eef9c3341
		


LCS missile firing image


----------



## Nivag (Aug 24, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Ehrm, submarine…


Boat


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 24, 2022)

Nivag said:


> Boat



Yep. Over 500 tonnes, operates in oceanic areas...


----------



## dessiato (Aug 25, 2022)

So what's this? Capable of going deep sea/oceans, so a ship, but under 500GT so a boat.


Ross Tiger, a diesel sidewinder trawler.


----------



## gosub (Aug 29, 2022)

Outrageous armored submarine claims 50-km/h underwater top speed
					

Highland Systems is adding to its fearsome vehicle lineup in extraordinary style, with an 11-seat armored speed demon it calls the Kronos. Clearly inspired by the manta ray, this hybrid beast rocks folding wings and 1,200 horsepower of propulsion.




					newatlas.com


----------



## bcuster (Aug 31, 2022)

Congratulations RN!







			https://www.royalnavy.mod.uk/news-and-latest-activity/news/2022/august/31/220831-hms-anson-joins-the-royal-navy-fleet
		











						Royal Navy commissions 5th Astute-class submarine "HMS Anson" - Naval News
					

Royal Navy commissioned the 5th Astute-class nuclear-powered submarine, HMS Anson, with a ceremony held in Barrow on 31 August 2022.




					www.navalnews.com


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 31, 2022)

Hope they remember to grease the prop-shaft.


----------



## A380 (Aug 31, 2022)

bcuster said:


> Congratulations RN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It’s not like we live on an island with half our food and most of our energy coming in by sea…


----------



## bcuster (Sep 1, 2022)

A380 said:


> It’s not like we live on an island with half our food and most of our energy coming in by sea…


I've heard good things about the  Astute class. HMS Anson will be a fine ship.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 1, 2022)

bcuster said:


>



Not very stealthy as you can clearly see it.  Seems we are a long way off developing klingon cloaking devices.


----------



## Supine (Sep 1, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not very stealthy as you can clearly see it.  Seems we are a long way off developing klingon cloaking devices.



But is it where you think it is in that picture?


----------



## bcuster (Sep 1, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not very stealthy as you can clearly see it.  Seems we are a long way off developing klingon cloaking devices.


regarding the "stealthiness" of submarines, the question is not whether you can see them, but rather can you hear them (on sonar)...


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 1, 2022)

Cruise ship Norwegian Prima



Photo credit: Ken Deadman via FB


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 1, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hope they remember to grease the prop-shaft.


The stern tube bearings used to be made of lignum vitae (a tropical hardwood) and self lubricating


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 1, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Cruise ship Norwegian Prima
> 
> View attachment 340598
> 
> Photo credit: Ken Deadman via FB




*Fuck that!*


----------



## weltweit (Sep 1, 2022)

Looks like it is about to topple over.


----------



## Supine (Sep 1, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Cruise ship Norwegian Prima
> 
> View attachment 340598
> 
> Photo credit: Ken Deadman via FB



Absolute unit!


----------



## bcuster (Sep 1, 2022)

A Russian shipping engineer who dumped 10,000 gallons of oil-polluted water off the Louisiana coast and lied to the Coast Guard has been jailed for a year and a day
					

The unnamed bulk carrier, registered in the Marshall Islands, was anchored near the Southwest Passage off the Louisiana Coast in March 2021.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## bcuster (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## petee (Sep 2, 2022)

bcuster said:


> A Russian shipping engineer who dumped 10,000 gallons of oil-polluted water off the Louisiana coast and lied to the Coast Guard has been jailed for a year and a day
> 
> 
> The unnamed bulk carrier, registered in the Marshall Islands, was anchored near the Southwest Passage off the Louisiana Coast in March 2021.
> ...



that's all? 366 days?


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 2, 2022)

bcuster said:


>



I know someone who worked on that, Id give it a few months before going for a ride


----------



## bcuster (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 4, 2022)

Been sending engineers down there the past few days to try and sort that out. pseudonarcissus


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 4, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Been sending engineers down there the past few days to try and sort that out. pseudonarcissus


I don’t know if we’ve been appointed…I was away and not paying attention. It looks like a mess, though. It will be a good wreck removal job for someone


----------



## A380 (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 4, 2022)

Loved for The Waverley, not that grey thing in the background


----------



## dessiato (Sep 5, 2022)

Mayrik mini trawler


----------



## bcuster (Sep 6, 2022)

great photo. Sarcastic caption, imo...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 7, 2022)

Have we had this thing yet..?


----------



## bcuster (Sep 8, 2022)

A replica of the Spanish nao Victoria heads for the port of Sanlucar, Cadiz, Spain, escorted by 3 frigates of the Spanish Navy commemorating 500 years of the 1st world circunavigation by Juan Sebastian Elcano finished on 6-Sep-1522​


----------



## pug (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## pug (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## High Voltage (Sep 12, 2022)

bcuster said:


> View attachment 341598
> 
> A replica of the Spanish nao Victoria heads for the port of Sanlucar, Cadiz, Spain, escorted by 3 frigates of the Spanish Navy commemorating 500 years of the 1st world circunavigation by Juan Sebastian Elcano finished on 6-Sep-1522​


To quote Norman Wisdom

"sail before steam"


----------



## weltweit (Sep 12, 2022)

bcuster said:


> View attachment 341598
> 
> A replica of the Spanish nao Victoria heads for the port of Sanlucar, Cadiz, Spain, escorted by 3 frigates of the Spanish Navy commemorating 500 years of the 1st world circunavigation by Juan Sebastian Elcano finished on 6-Sep-1522​


It is going pretty well considering it hasn't a stitch of sail up !!!


----------



## dessiato (Sep 12, 2022)

weltweit said:


> It is going pretty well considering it hasn't a stitch of sail up !!!


Maybe she isn't making headway but the current is moving past her giving the impression of moving. (Or she's got engines, cheating!)


----------



## bcuster (Sep 13, 2022)

Teamwork makes the dream work!


----------



## T & P (Sep 14, 2022)

bcuster said:


> Teamwork makes the dream work!



For some reason I'd imagine carrier hangars to be smaller and more numerous. That looks like one massive hangar running almost the entire length of the ship...


----------



## bcuster (Sep 14, 2022)

T & P said:


> For some reason I'd imagine carrier hangars to be smaller and more numerous. That looks like one massive hangar running almost the entire length of the ship...


there are two large metal barriers that can roll into place and divide off the hangar decks into 3 sections


----------



## bcuster (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## bcuster (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## bcuster (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2022)

bcuster said:


> Teamwork makes the dream work!



what dream is that?


----------



## bcuster (Sep 23, 2022)

ska invita said:


> what dream is that?


the US/UK alliance


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2022)

bcuster said:


> the US/UK alliance


so living murderous nightmare, is that what you mean?

i fucking hate these threads with a passion, if i was a mod theyd be binned


----------



## bcuster (Sep 23, 2022)

ska invita said:


> so living murderous nightmare, is that what you mean?
> 
> i fucking hate these threads with a passion, if i was a mod theyd be binned


I'm sorry you feel that way. 69 pages of posts spanning the better part of the forum's lifetime seem to indicate that there is at least some interest in the topic...


----------



## Supine (Sep 23, 2022)

ska invita said:


> so living murderous nightmare, is that what you mean?
> 
> i fucking hate these threads with a passion, if i was a mod theyd be binned



What did ships ever do to you? It’s 99% not war craft on this thread.


----------



## bcuster (Sep 23, 2022)

ska invita said:


> so living murderous nightmare, is that what you mean?
> 
> i fucking hate these threads with a passion, if i was a mod theyd be binned


Here's a happy ship:


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2022)

a different kind of abomination


----------



## A380 (Sep 23, 2022)

ska invita said:


> a different kind of abomination


This ship provides free cataract surgery and other eye operations in poorer nations


This one is crewed by volunteers who save strangers lives



This cool MF builds wind turbines to provide cheap sustainable low carbon energy



This one changed the face of popular music





This one tells us new things about our world and looks happy...


----------



## Supine (Sep 23, 2022)

Absolute unit. A ship that transports ships.


----------



## T & P (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## bcuster (Sep 23, 2022)

Not a happy ship:


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 24, 2022)

A380 said:


> This one tells us new things about our world and looks happy...
> View attachment 344108


That, coincidentally, is my lottery win boat


----------



## T & P (Sep 26, 2022)

bcuster said:


> Not a happy ship:



On the general subject of anti ship warfare, I was surprised to learn the other day that apparently the next big thing in anti ship weaponry is not a super advanced next gen hypersonic stealth missile with a massive warhead, but seemly a low tech bomb, small enough to be carried under the wing of a small fighter jet, which simply hits the ship on a vertical plane and goes through it before detonating underneath, rather than attempting to hit it in the horizontal plane



Obviously I wouldn’t pretend to know more about naval warfare and missile technology than bloody rocket scientists, but to a layman it still so seems amazing that such a seemingly simple concept hadn’t occurred to someone well before. Bunker busting/ armour piercing weapons have been in service for decades, so I would imagine the issue was not about being capable of piercing through a ship…

That large cargo ship goes down completely in literally 30 seconds


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 26, 2022)

ship porn snuff movie


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 26, 2022)

T & P said:


> On the general subject of anti ship warfare, I was surprised to learn the other day that apparently the next big thing in anti ship weaponry is not a super advanced next gen hypersonic stealth missile with a massive warhead, but seemly a low tech bomb, small enough to be carried under the wing of a small fighter jet, which simply hits the ship on a vertical plane and goes through it before detonating underneath, rather than attempting to hit it in the horizontal plane



Barnes Wallace came up with this idea during the war. His spinning 'tallboy' bombs did for the hun battleship _Tirpitz_ which was tucked up in a Norwegian harbour, safe from torpedos and able to outgun any surface vessel.


----------



## Chz (Sep 26, 2022)

T & P said:


> On the general subject of anti ship warfare, I was surprised to learn the other day that apparently the next big thing in anti ship weaponry is not a super advanced next gen hypersonic stealth missile with a massive warhead, but seemly a low tech bomb, small enough to be carried under the wing of a small fighter jet, which simply hits the ship on a vertical plane and goes through it before detonating underneath, rather than attempting to hit it in the horizontal plane
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not new at all. And even if it were, the idea that the Next New Thing requires you to fly _over_ the target probably wouldn't go down well against anything able to defend itself.
The super advanced hypersonic things are all about not getting shot down - it makes little difference to the target how fast the warhead is going once it explodes. Harpoons have had, for decades, an optional pop-up mode - against lightly armed targets, the missile will fly up in its terminal phase to plunge down into the ship for detonation and do more damage that way. Against a well defended target, you'd plough straight into the side, as the pop-up just gives them a better chance to shoot the missile down. I imagine the Russians and the Chinese are pretty aware of this, too. Falklands-era Exocets didn't have this, but once you get past that level of technology it becomes a bit more common. The _really_ big Soviet ASMs were always supposed to plunge down at Mach3+ into the deck of the carrier and then explode. Americans rightly feared them on the basis that even the wreckage of large ASM with a thousand pound warhead was going to leave the deck in a bit of a mess.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 26, 2022)

The last commercial ocean going sailing ship the Pamir, going round Cape Horn.











						Pamir (ship) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## T & P (Sep 26, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> The last commercial ocean going sailing ship the Pamir, going round Cape Horn.
> 
> View attachment 344560
> 
> ...


That must have a bloody keel to reduce the chances of capsizing In strong winds with such an array of sails!


----------



## bcuster (Sep 30, 2022)

old ironsides stretches her sea legs:


----------



## bcuster (Oct 4, 2022)

included, at no extra charge to urbanites, a sweeping panoramic view of the Norfolk Naval Operating Base:


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 9, 2022)

HMS Agincourt visits the Pool of London c1966


----------



## sim667 (Oct 10, 2022)

Here’s me diving on the F455 Afonso Cerquiera. It was stripped and scuttled about 5 years ago to make a natural reef and diving attraction just off Madeira.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 10, 2022)

sim667 said:


> Here’s me diving on the F455 Afonso Cerquiera. It was stripped and scuttled about 5 years ago to make a natural reef and diving attraction just off Madeira.



I misread that as driving.


----------



## T & P (Oct 10, 2022)

Shipyard workers preparing the slipway for the launch of the passenger ship 'Northern Star' at the Walker Naval Yard, Newcastle on 27 June, 1961

A few more 20th century images form the Tyne shipbuilding industry:









						Remarkable shipbuilding images from the River Tyne
					






					www.chroniclelive.co.uk


----------



## weltweit (Oct 10, 2022)

For some reason I hadn't realised twin props would be contra rotating, makes sense.


----------



## T & P (Oct 10, 2022)

weltweit said:


> For some reason I hadn't realised twin props would be contra rotating, makes sense.


You know, if I were to live to 180 y. o. and looked at that image every single day of my life, I don‘t think I would have ever noticed that…


----------



## gosub (Oct 11, 2022)

HMS Prince of Wales: Royal Navy's Most Expensive Warship Has a Problem
					

It hasn't been a good couple of months for the Royal Navy's most-expensive warship ever built, but on Friday HMS Prince of Wales finally left Portsmouth for Fife for much-needed repairs.




					www.19fortyfive.com


----------



## Supine (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## bcuster (Oct 11, 2022)

I saw one of these ships alongside mine in the shipyard; they are BIG!









						LNG ships now cost a record high near $400,000 per day as Europe scrambles to resolve its gas crisis
					

Freight rates for ships carrying liquefied natural gas have hit an all-time high of $397,500 a day as Europe snaps up alternatives to cut-off Russian flows.




					markets.businessinsider.com


----------



## T & P (Oct 11, 2022)

bcuster said:


> I saw one of these ships alongside mine in the shipyard; they are BIG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity… I’m sure you mentioned before you’d served in the US Navy. Are you still in the service? I’m only asking because you say you saw one of those next to your ship, and surely they wouldn’t let any vessel  carrying vast amounts of gas dock next to a Navy ship, for security reasons?


----------



## bcuster (Oct 11, 2022)

T & P said:


> Out of curiosity… I’m sure you mentioned before you’d served in the US Navy. Are you still in the service? I’m only asking because you say you saw one of those next to your ship, and surely they wouldn’t let any vessel  carrying vast amounts of gas dock next to a Navy ship, for security reasons?


I resigned my commission in the USN several years ago. The LNG carrier was empty and being repaired.. We were in the shipyard for overhaul, also...


----------



## bcuster (Oct 16, 2022)

A submarine armed with "sub" machine guns:





Is that redundant?


----------



## Hash4Cash (Oct 17, 2022)

Today's ships


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 21, 2022)

Not sure if this has been posted before....

German expedition cruise ship M S World Discoverer which hit an uncharted reef in the Sandfly Passage, Solomon Islands in April 2000, now abandoned.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2022)

MS World Discoverer, discovers a new reef


----------



## weltweit (Oct 21, 2022)

becomes a new reef also


----------



## bcuster (Oct 22, 2022)

Admiral Nelson's uniform at Trafalgar October 21, 1805


----------



## gosub (Oct 22, 2022)

The U.S. authorities have the last laugh - Caving into pressure, Russia's richest man has moved his $500 million Nord megayacht from Hong Kong. The 464 feet long luxury vessel is now headed on a 19-day journey to Cape Town. - Luxurylaunches
					

The Nord superyacht is back. Not to Vladivostok, Russia, but back in the news. Alexei Mordashov's gutsy, $500 million luxury boat stirred some waters by




					luxurylaunches.com


----------



## Supine (Oct 25, 2022)

Absolute unit


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 25, 2022)

Doesn't drop it though.

21 seconds I'll never get back


----------



## T & P (Oct 25, 2022)

Supine said:


> Absolute unit



That’s a lot of effort to check if the remote for the officers mess TV might be underneath the ship.

Seriously though, what might be the reason behind the bulk of the missions that crane might be needed for? If a ship needs hull repairs, it can be towed into a dry dock so long as it still floats. And whereas some ships that are not seaworthy need to be transported on top of a bigger ship, we already have those contraptions that simply sink a few metres and scoop the ship in question before rising again, which clearly is much less complex than lifting a massive dead weight to mount it atop another vessel. I can’t imagine the massive ship in the video fitting atop anything else out there anyway…


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 25, 2022)

That type of shear legs crane is used in shipbuilding to assemble big oil rigs and stuff. I’m not sure, but I suspect the ship being lifted was load testing the crane…just something they had handy that weighed 12000 t ..barges are frequently used


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 25, 2022)

Sometimes it goes wrong..I’ve worked on this crane vessel a few times


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 25, 2022)

This one was more scary as the crane is supposed to be designed for sudden loss of hook load


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 25, 2022)

This is when it’s done right…one of my photos


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 26, 2022)

I can't decide on a suitable response ...









						Ukraine war: South Africa row over Russian superyacht's arrival
					

The government insists an oligarch's luxury yacht can dock, but Cape Town's mayor wants to block it.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Although I don't like sinking ships, I'm tending towards a "Rainbow Warrior" type action ...


One of his other super yachts, the "Lady M" has been nicked, IIRC.
[That's the one that visited Whitehaven a few years ago - and stopped my mate berthing his little 32ft motorsailer until after dark]


----------



## bcuster (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Nov 2, 2022)

This was captioned HMS Victory in 1922


----------



## pogofish (Nov 3, 2022)

Not exactly ship porn but I have just read the story of the sinking of the MV Princess Victoria in the North Channel during the great storm of 1953.  The tragedy and the bravery are something beyond..!

Princess Victoria: The disaster that sank from memory









						The Loss of the Princess Victoria - Historic UK
					

The car ferry Princess Victoria, one of the latest drive on/drive off vessels, was lost whilst travelling from Stranraer to Larne on Saturday January 31st 1953 during 'the great storm'...




					www.historic-uk.com
				












						Princess Victoria - 60th Anniversary - CRSC : Clyde River Steamer Club
					

Apart where shown, photos from the Clydebuilt Database and the Paul Strathdee Collection Thursday 31st January 2013 marks the sixtieth anniversary of the




					crsc.org.uk


----------



## A380 (Nov 6, 2022)

1904. Aground with sails set. Everyone got off in the lifeboats according to the caption. No ship’s name though.


----------



## gosub (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## bcuster (Nov 8, 2022)

Royal Navy nuclear-armed submarine forced to abort mission after catching fire


----------



## bcuster (Nov 8, 2022)

I thought this was interesting:


----------



## bcuster (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## bcuster (Nov 16, 2022)

Harland & Wolff-led consortium wins UK Navy shipbuilding contract
					

Britain has selected a Harland & Wolff-led consortium to build three Royal Navy support ships under a 1.6 billion pound ($1.9 billion) contract that will create 1,200 jobs in UK shipyards, including in Belfast where final assembly will take place.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## T & P (Nov 17, 2022)

bcuster said:


> Harland & Wolff-led consortium wins UK Navy shipbuilding contract
> 
> 
> Britain has selected a Harland & Wolff-led consortium to build three Royal Navy support ships under a 1.6 billion pound ($1.9 billion) contract that will create 1,200 jobs in UK shipyards, including in Belfast where final assembly will take place.
> ...



I hope Navantia have learned by now where to put their decimal points in their calculations, after what happened with the S-80 attack submarines they built for the Spanish Navy...









						Spain's new submarine 'too big for its dock'
					

First the S-80 had problems floating, now it cannot fit in its base of operations, Spanish media say.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Nov 17, 2022)

we had some drama here on Monday night. An abandoned ship broke loose and hit the bridge


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 17, 2022)

Looks like the bridge hit the bridge…


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 17, 2022)

That'll need a bit of filler !


----------



## bcuster (Nov 17, 2022)

Anybody here near this site?


----------



## T & P (Nov 17, 2022)

bcuster said:


> Anybody here near this site?



Not me, sadly.

Your picture has just me me wonder… Even though the chances or pressing need of any nation attempting to attack an aircraft carrier In peacetime must be extremely remote, do they actually sail by themselves across vast oceans? Or are they accompanied by support ships?


----------



## bcuster (Nov 17, 2022)

T & P said:


> Not me, sadly.
> 
> Your picture has just me me wonder… Even though the chances or pressing need of any nation attempting to attack an aircraft carrier In peacetime must be extremely remote, do they actually sail by themselves across vast oceans? Or are they accompanied by support ships?


when deployed carriers are always accompanied by other ships, including submarines.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 18, 2022)

The support ships can probably dock in Portsmouth harbour, the Gerald Ford is too large to get in there. Many moons ago was sailing in the Solent at night and there was a ship lit up like a massive cruise liner, next morning we could see it was a US carrier, so went over there, was the Dwight D Eisenhower, absolutely stank of kerosene, had a constant stream of boats taking people to and from the shore. When the QE class ships were built they had to dredge Portsmouth harbour to make it big enough for them, every two or three days trains had to be suspended from the station as yet another WW2 bomb had been dredged up...


----------



## A380 (Nov 18, 2022)

1850s Ville de Paris.


----------



## A380 (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 19, 2022)

Seen that irl, was very impressive.


----------



## A380 (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## T & P (Nov 20, 2022)

HMS Nope.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Nov 20, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 352242


Training ship. The complement of the Cutty Sark was 28.


----------



## petee (Nov 20, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 352111



a beautiful thing.


----------



## T & P (Nov 20, 2022)

The Spanish Navy has the third largest tall ship in the world, Juan Sebastian Elcano. I remember when the time was nearing for my military service, which was assigned by a draw, I was praying to the gods not to be sent to the Navy in case I ended up serving on the fucker and required to climb up the masts.

Absolute beauty, though


----------



## A380 (Nov 21, 2022)

Turkish ship of the line Mahmudari in the 1850s


----------



## A380 (Nov 22, 2022)

USS Constitution in dry dock.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> USS Constitution in dry dock.
> 
> View attachment 352536View attachment 352537View attachment 352538


she looks practically brand new!


----------



## existentialist (Nov 22, 2022)

bcuster said:


> she looks practically brand new!


Theseus' Ship.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 23, 2022)

Not enough guns


----------



## bcuster (Nov 23, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Not enough guns


and no missiles! what did they do/ Throw stones at each other?


----------



## A380 (Nov 23, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Not enough guns


And the ones they do have are (replicas of) British ones...


----------



## bcuster (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## bcuster (Nov 26, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 353029


That’s an idea of what NY harbor probably looked like just prior to the  Battle of Long Island


----------



## petee (Dec 1, 2022)

biggg


----------



## A380 (Dec 4, 2022)

Rose - which was HMS Surprise in the Master and Commander film- in dry dock .


----------



## clusterfarce (Dec 6, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 352242


Its an old tradition from the age of sail. When a ship was becalmed the midshipmen and those on their first voyage had to climb up and stand like that. Once the captain gave an order they had to start flapping their arms to billow the sails and get some motion. I am not sure it ever worked but did amuse the more experienced. (my memory may have gotten some details wrong)


----------



## A380 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## petee (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## T & P (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Dec 7, 2022)

Lunchtime. One of my favourite pub windows.


----------



## bcuster (Dec 12, 2022)

Modern Submarine Torpedo Attacks Are Nothing Like What You See In The Movies
					

Breaking  down how modern torpedo attacks really go down and the types of torpedoes that are used to sink ships and other submarines.




					getpocket.com


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 13, 2022)

bcuster said:


>



Do they want 'back in'? 

I mean, it'd fix Brexit.


----------



## bcuster (Dec 13, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> Do they want 'back in'?
> 
> I mean, it'd fix Brexit.


If it were up to me, I’d have the issue put to a referendum. Would you have us?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 13, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> Do they want 'back in'?
> 
> I mean, it'd fix Brexit.



Yeah, when the wayward colonies return to the fold the EU wallies will rue the day they mocked proud Britannia!

(shame that white ensign is just their curtesy flag, flown when in UK waters)


----------



## T & P (Dec 13, 2022)

bcuster said:


> Modern Submarine Torpedo Attacks Are Nothing Like What You See In The Movies
> 
> 
> Breaking  down how modern torpedo attacks really go down and the types of torpedoes that are used to sink ships and other submarines.
> ...


I suspect the exact figure might be classified, but roughly what is the full range of the wires attached to the torpedos? Are we talking hundreds of metres, or a couple of km, or 10 km even?


----------



## bcuster (Dec 13, 2022)

T & P said:


> I suspect the exact figure might be classified, but roughly what is the full range of the wires attached to the torpedos? Are we talking hundreds of metres, or a couple of km, or 10 km even?


Honestly, I don’t know. I only did some brief training in submarines  and wasn’t given such details on the Mk 48 torpedoes therein. The smaller, Mk46s I saw most often were surface and air launched and had no wire guidance


----------



## Chz (Dec 13, 2022)

T & P said:


> I suspect the exact figure might be classified, but roughly what is the full range of the wires attached to the torpedos? Are we talking hundreds of metres, or a couple of km, or 10 km even?


The official line from the USN is that the wire is the full range of the torpedo. But the full range of the torpedo is, of course, classified. I do know that the Mk48 has a reel on the fish and a reel on the sub, so if you used only one or the other it may limit range.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 13, 2022)

Chz said:


> The official line from the USN is that the wire is the full range of the torpedo. But the full range of the torpedo is, of course, classified. I do know that the Mk48 has a reel on the fish and a reel on the sub, so if you used only one or the other it may limit range.


this...many kilometres


----------



## bcuster (Dec 13, 2022)

This is cool!



A smashing British victory~!


----------



## A380 (Dec 13, 2022)

bcuster said:


> If it were up to me, I’d have the issue put to a referendum. Would you have us?


Do we get your telly, fast and mid range food and willingness to lock up business people plus hash browns? But not your guns and politics?


----------



## bcuster (Dec 13, 2022)

A380 said:


> Do we get your telly, fast and mid range food and willingness to lock up business people plus hash browns? But not your guns and politics?


do we get taxation WITH representation?


----------



## A380 (Dec 13, 2022)

bcuster said:


> do we get taxation WITH representation?


Yeah, yeah of course...

You can have an MP for West of the Mississippi and one for East of it. How's that sound?


----------



## A380 (Dec 14, 2022)

USS Constitution with dry dock work finished.


----------



## petee (Dec 14, 2022)

A380 said:


> USS Constitution with dry dock work finished.
> 
> View attachment 355691View attachment 355692View attachment 355693View attachment 355694



sweeeeeet


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 15, 2022)

Has the SS Pacific’s gold-laden wreck been found 150 years after it sank?
					

At stake is a reward of gold worth $7m rumored to have been onboard when the ship went down on a voyage to San Francisco




					www.theguardian.com
				




This is cool.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 15, 2022)

bcuster said:


> do we get taxation WITH representation?


Don't see why you should, we fucking don't and we live here


----------



## bcuster (Dec 15, 2022)

A380 said:


> USS Constitution with dry dock work finished.
> 
> View attachment 355691View attachment 355692View attachment 355693View attachment 355694


stunning. some commissioned ships 1/10th her age don't look as good...


----------



## bcuster (Dec 15, 2022)

petee said:


> sweeeeeet


I wonder why they chose that particular color for the boot topping...


----------



## petee (Dec 15, 2022)

bcuster said:


> I wonder why they chose that particular color for the boot topping...



i don't know if there's any significance, there might be, but i just like the overall color scheme.
it also looks a bit like the color of seawater? might it seem to float above the water?


----------



## A380 (Dec 15, 2022)

bcuster said:


> I wonder why they chose that particular color for the boot topping...


It's probably something dull like modern anti fowling paint where it can't bee seen?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 15, 2022)

A380 said:


> It's probably something dull like modern anti fowling paint where it can't bee seen?


I'm not sure it will be anti-fouling paint (it's against barnacles, not ducks  ). The toxic heavy metal ones have been banned, and are particularly bad in ports and harbours. Modern anti-fouling paints are "self-polishing" in that they wear away in a controled manner taking with them any little bit of marine growth that has tried to hitch a lift. If a ship is stationary for any time (typically 2 weeks in tropical waters) you have to clean its bottom. I'm assuming it's painted to be like the patina of a copper bottom....I think this is the before picture.


----------



## bcuster (Dec 16, 2022)

Farewell, Scotland!

​


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 17, 2022)

Ah...interesting to discover that, when hearing the shipping forecast years ago, what I always thought was fast lane is actually Faslane


----------



## A380 (Dec 17, 2022)

“ Maine's first ship, Virginia, is set to make its first voyage this Monday, December 12 around 8 a.m. The ship will be sailing from Bath and arriving at its winter berth in Wiscasset before 1:00 p.m. Virginia was the first ocean-going English ship built in the Americas, starting a 400-year legacy of shipbuilding in the lower Kennebec River near Bath, Maine – a legacy which continues to this day with Bath Iron Works. Learn more about the voyage of Maine's First Ship here: Virginia’s First Voyage - Maine’s First Ship.  “


----------



## A380 (Dec 18, 2022)

Galeón Andalucía is a 50m class A 17th century 3 masted galleon launched in 2010.


----------



## A380 (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## bcuster (Dec 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 356702


Looks like Schackleton's HMS Endurance is having another go at it..


----------



## T & P (Dec 22, 2022)

Excuse my dunken musings of admiration here, but of all the remarkable explorer first feats in human history, none seem more daunting than those undertaken by the sea voyagers of yesteryear.

Risky as fuck as their missions were, at least the first people to attempt transoceanic airplane crossings or the early astronauts riding a glorified massive dinamite stick knew that if everything went well, there was actually  a real tangible destination to get to. Imagine setting off on a sailing expedition to try to discover a navigable route through the North West Passage that very likely might not exist, and will result in your imminent death if so.

Not to mention being a sailor on Columbus’s initial voyage, when basically most people still doubted the Earth was a globe and you’d be eaten by a sea monster or fall off the edge of the world if you ventured too far west.. And even if you actually believed in the wacky and nearly heretical theory of the world being round, you still had no idea of how long you might spend at sea. Imagine crossing the point of no return regarding your remaining vital supplies and thinking ‘we now need to press forward in the hope of finding dry land as we won’t make it back’.


----------



## A380 (Dec 23, 2022)

T & P said:


> Excuse my dunken musings of admiration here, but of all the remarkable explorer first feats in human history, none seem more daunting than those undertaken by the sea voyagers of yesteryear.
> 
> Risky as fuck as their missions were, at least the first people to attempt transoceanic airplane crossings or the early astronauts riding a glorified massive dinamite stick knew that if everything went well, there was actually  a real tangible destination to get to. Imagine setting off on a sailing expedition to try to discover a navigable route through the North West Passage that very likely might not exist, and will result in your imminent death if so.
> 
> Not to mention being a sailor on Columbus’s initial voyage, when basically most people still doubted the Earth was a globe and you’d be eaten by a sea monster or fall off the edge of the world if you ventured too far west.. And even if you actually believed in the wacky and nearly heretical theory of the world being round, you still had no idea of how long you might spend at sea. Imagine crossing the point of no return regarding your remaining vital supplies and thinking ‘we now need to press forward in the hope of finding dry land as we won’t make it back’.



Definitely most of the above. But in Columbus’s times most people knew the world was round - even if they thought it was ‘an America width’ smaller than it is (Even though the Greeks in North Africa had come up with a pretty good estimate a almost 2000 years before), and, as well as the Vikings, other Europeans were regularly crossing the Atlantic to fish on the Grand Banks.

Still brave as fuck though…


----------



## petee (Dec 23, 2022)

any comments from the cognoscienti?


----------



## bcuster (Dec 28, 2022)

This is pretty cool:


----------



## A380 (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## A380 (Jan 6, 2023)

The Santisima Trinidad …. 

When she was launched in 1769, the Santisima Trinidad was the greatest warship the age of sail had seen. She was built as a one-off design in Havana, Cuba, by Matthew Mullan, an Irish naval architect in the service of Spain. Her displacement of 4,950 tons made her comfortably the largest warship in the world. For comparison, Nelson’s flagship the Victory, which was launched a few years earlier, was only 3,500 tons. Originally built as a three decked, first rate, she was redesigned in 1795. By joining up her forecastle to her quarterdeck, she was given a complete battery of small 8pdr cannon on her upper deck, taking the number of cannons she carried to 130, and making her the only four decked warship in the world.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 6, 2023)

You wouldn't want to go broadside with that!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2023)

Sunk by the Royal Navy


----------



## alex_ (Jan 6, 2023)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sunk by the Royal Navy



“Boom” ?


----------



## spitfire (Wednesday at 10:07 AM)

Always wondered how they did this. i guess I could have just asked pseudonarcissus but someone has written an article to save them the bother. 









						What happens when a huge ship sinks? A step-by-step guide to averting disaster
					

From the EverGiven blocking the Suez, to the Costa Concordia cruise ship hitting a reef, what exactly do you do when a vessel comes to grief – and how do you prevent catastrophic pollution?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## A380 (Wednesday at 11:05 AM)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Wednesday at 12:22 PM)

A380 said:


> View attachment 359078




Those people are fucking enormous


----------



## A380 (Wednesday at 1:08 PM)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Those people are fucking enormous


That's why we beat Napoleon, giants,,,


----------

